# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > القرآن كتابي - أهل القرآن >  ۞۩۞ حفظ ومراجعة سورة البقرة ۞۩۞

## ام احمد خالد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هنا سنبدأ حفظ ۞ سورة البقرة ۞ إن شاء الله..

وسيكون نظام الحفظ كالتالى:

حفظ وجه واحد كل يومين والتسميع بالكتابه ويوم الجمعة من كل إسبوع مراجعة لما سبق حفظه طوال الاسبوع ...

ادخلوا هذا الموقع يساعد على الحفظ ...

http://quran.muslim-web.com/sura.htm?aya=002

اعاننا الله واياكم على حفظ القرآن وتثبيته وتدبره والعمل به << اللهـم آآمـيـن

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

كيف تتدبر القرآن (خطوات عملية) 
ثلاث آيات غلب الشيطان الناس عليها 
فضل ختمة القرآن وأحكامها 
كيف نفهم القرآن الكريم 
آية وتفسيرها 
من اول من حفظ القران بعد الرسول 
البأساء والضراء في القرآن الكريم 
معنى كلمة سنة في اية الكرسي 
تفسير الاية ” قل اعملوا فسيرى الله عملكم ”... 
ما هي مضامين سورة النجم

----------


## عبق الرحيق

ياريت تكتبي الصفحة اللي بتنحفظ

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> ياريت تكتبي الصفحة اللي بتنحفظ


هلا اختي 
كل يومين نحفظ صفحه وحده وانسمعها كتابه ويوم الجمعه يكون مراجعه ان شاء الله

----------


## عبق الرحيق

الله يوفقكم
انا ىبحاول احفظ مع نفسي كل اسبوع صفحة
ما اقدر اكثر عندي دوام طويل

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> الله يوفقكم
> انا ىبحاول احفظ مع نفسي كل اسبوع صفحة
> ما اقدر اكثر عندي دوام طويل


اختي سمعي على قدر استطاعتج حتى لو صفحه في الاسبوع
الله يسرلج الحفظ ان شاء الله

----------


## نبضة أمل

إن شاء الله نحفظه وربنا يعيننا على المراجعه والحفظ 

موفقه دائماً  :Smile:

----------


## نهاروليل

جزاك الله خيرا
حلمي أحفظ القرآن 
وبالأخص البقرة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
"ألم ذلك الكتاب لاريب فيه هدى للمتقين الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة ومما رزقناهم ينفقون والذين يؤمنون بما أنزل إليك وما أنزل من قبلك وبالآخرة هم يوقنون أولئك على هدى من ربهم وأولئك هم المفلحون"

الصفحة الأولى قصيرة لي عودة بإذن الله

اسمحيلي صاحبة الموضوع توني اشوف التسميع بالجمعة

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> إن شاء الله نحفظه وربنا يعيننا على المراجعه والحفظ 
> 
> موفقه دائماً


آمييين ..الله يوفقج يااارب

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> جزاك الله خيرا
> حلمي أحفظ القرآن 
> وبالأخص البقرة
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> "ألم ذلك الكتاب لاريب فيه هدى للمتقين الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة ومما رزقناهم ينفقون والذين يؤمنون بما أنزل إليك وما أنزل من قبلك وبالآخرة هم يوقنون أولئك على هدى من ربهم وأولئك هم المفلحون"
> 
> الصفحة الأولى قصيرة لي عودة بإذن الله
> 
> اسمحيلي صاحبة الموضوع توني اشوف التسميع بالجمعة


بارك الله فيج اختي تسميع ممتاز ...

التسميع بيكون على قدر استطاعتج 

الله يوفقج ياارب

----------


## ام احمد خالد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الم
ذلك الكتاب لا ريب فيه هدى للمتقين 
الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة ومما رزقناهم ينفقون 
والذين يؤمنون بما أنزل إليك وما أنزل من قبلك وبالاخرة هم يوقنون 
أولئك على هدى من ربهم وأولئك هم المفلحون

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> الم
> ذلك الكتاب لا ريب فيه هدى للمتقين 
> الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة ومما رزقناهم ينفقون 
> والذين يؤمنون بما أنزل إليك وما أنزل من قبلك وبالاخرة هم يوقنون 
> أولئك على هدى من ربهم وأولئك هم المفلحون


الحمد لله

----------


## ام احمد خالد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
إن الذين كفروا سواء عليهم أأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لايؤمنون 
ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى ابصارهم غشاوه ولهم عذاب عظيم 
ومن الناس من يقول أمنا بالله وباليوم الأخر وما هم بمؤمنين 
يخادعون الله والذين أمنوا وما يخدعون إلا أنفسهم وما يشعرون 
في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضا ولهم عذاب أليم بما كانوا يكذبون 
وإذا قيل لهم لا تفسدوا في الأرض قالوا إنما نحن مصلحون 
ألا إنهم هم المفسدون ولكن لا يشعرون 
وإذا قيل لهم أمنوا كما أمن الناس قالوا أنؤمن كما أمن السفهاء إلا إنهم هم السفهاء ولكن لا يعلمون 
وإذا لقوا الذين أمنوا قالوا أمنا 
وإذا خلوا الى شياطينهم قالوا إنا معكم إنما نحن مستهزءون 
الله يستهزء بهم ويمدهم في طغيانهم يعمهون 
أولئك الذين اشتروا الضلالة بالهدى فما ربحت تجارتهم وما كانوا مهتدين

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> إن الذين كفروا سواء عليهم أأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لايؤمنون 
> ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى ابصارهم غشاوه ولهم عذاب عظيم 
> ومن الناس من يقول أمنا بالله وباليوم الأخر وما هم بمؤمنين 
> يخادعون الله والذين أمنوا وما يخدعون إلا أنفسهم وما يشعرون 
> في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضا ولهم عذاب أليم بما كانوا يكذبون 
> وإذا قيل لهم لا تفسدوا في الأرض قالوا إنما نحن مصلحون 
> ألا إنهم هم المفسدون ولكن لا يشعرون 
> وإذا قيل لهم أمنوا كما أمن الناس قالوا أنؤمن كما أمن السفهاء إلا إنهم هم السفهاء ولكن لا يعلمون 
> ...


الحمدلله

----------


## smile

يارب تعينا يارب

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الم # ذلك الكتاب لاريب فيه هدى للمتقين # الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة ومما رزقناهم ينفقون # والذين يؤمنون بما أنزل إليك وما أنزل من قبلك وبالآخرة هم يوقنون # أولئك على هدى من ربهم وأولئك هم المفلحون#

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> يارب تعينا يارب
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> الم # ذلك الكتاب لاريب فيه هدى للمتقين # الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة ومما رزقناهم ينفقون # والذين يؤمنون بما أنزل إليك وما أنزل من قبلك وبالآخرة هم يوقنون # أولئك على هدى من ربهم وأولئك هم المفلحون#


بارك الله فيج ...الله يوفقج يااارب

----------


## ام احمد خالد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
مثلهم كمثل الذي استوقد نارا فلما أضاءت ما حوله ذهب الله بنورهم وتركهم في ظلمات لا يبصرون 
صم بكم عمي فهم لا يرجعون 
أو كصيب من السماء فيه ظلمات ورعد وبرق يجعلون أصابعهم في أذانهم من الصواعق حذر الموت والله محيط بالكافرين 
يكاد البرق يخطف أبصارهم كلما أضاء لهم مشوا فيه وأذا أظلم عليه قاموا ولوا شاء الله لذهب بسمعهم وأبصارهم إن الله على كل شيء قدير 
يا أيها الناس اعبدوا ربكم الذي خلقكم والذين من قبلكم لعلكم تتقون 
الذي جعل لكم الأرض فراشا والسماء بناء وأنزل من السماء ماء فأخرج من الثمرات رزقا لكم فلا تجعلوا لله أندادا وأنتم تعلمون 
وإن كنتم في ريب مما نزلنا على عبدنا فأتوا بسورة من مثله وأدعوا شهداءكم من دون الله إن كنتم صادقين 
فإن لم تفعلوا ولن تفعلوا فأتقوا النار التي وقودها الناس والحجارة أعدت للكافرين

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> مثلهم كمثل الذي استوقد نارا فلما أضاءت ما حوله ذهب الله بنورهم وتركهم في ظلمات لا يبصرون 
> صم بكم عمي فهم لا يرجعون 
> أو كصيب من السماء فيه ظلمات ورعد وبرق يجعلون أصابعهم في أذانهم من الصواعق حذر الموت والله محيط بالكافرين 
> يكاد البرق يخطف أبصارهم كلما أضاء لهم مشوا فيه وأذا أظلم عليه قاموا ولوا شاء الله لذهب بسمعهم وأبصارهم إن الله على كل شيء قدير 
> يا أيها الناس اعبدوا ربكم الذي خلقكم والذين من قبلكم لعلكم تتقون 
> الذي جعل لكم الأرض فراشا والسماء بناء وأنزل من السماء ماء فأخرج ....من الثمرات رزقا لكم فلا تجعلوا لله أندادا وأنتم تعلمون 
> وإن كنتم في ريب مما نزلنا على عبدنا فأتوا بسورة من مثله وأدعوا شهداءكم من دون الله إن كنتم صادقين 
> فإن لم تفعلوا ولن تفعلوا فأتقوا النار التي وقودها الناس والحجارة أعدت للكافرين


الحمدلله

----------


## $ شمة $

اختي أم أحمد خالد .. أنا بديت وياج ف الموضوع الثاني 
الحين أكمل ولا أبدا من أول ..
أنا ما عندي مشكلة اللي تشوفينه أحسن بسويه وبارك الله فيـــج ,,

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> اختي أم أحمد خالد .. أنا بديت وياج ف الموضوع الثاني 
> الحين أكمل ولا أبدا من أول ..
> أنا ما عندي مشكلة اللي تشوفينه أحسن بسويه وبارك الله فيـــج ,,


كملي ويانا التسميع ...الله يوفقج يااارب

----------


## حورية الجنة

هلا أختي بنضم وياكم إن شاء الله ..

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> هلا أختي بنضم وياكم إن شاء الله ..


حياج اختي حورية الجنة ....الله يوفقج يااارب

----------


## ام احمد خالد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
وبشر الذين أمنوا وعملوا الصالحات أن لهم جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار كلما رزقوا منها من ثمرة رزقا قالوا هذا الذي رزقنا من قبل وأتوا به متشابها ولهم فيها أزواج مطهرة وهم فيها خالدون 
إن الله لا يستحي أن يضرب مثلا ما بعوضه فما فوقها فأما الذين أمنوا فيعلمون أنه الحق من ربك وأما الذين كفروا فيقولون ماذا أراد الله بهذا مثلا 
يضل به كثيرا ويهدي به كثيرا وما يضل به إلا الفاسقين 
الذين ينقضون عهد الله من بعد ميثاقه ويقطعون ما أمر الله به أن يوصل ويفسدون في الأرض أولئك هم الخاسرون 
كيف تكفرون بالله وكنتم أموات فأحياكم ثم يميتكم ثم يحيكم ثم إليه ترجعون 
هو الذي خلق لكم ما في الأرض جميعا ثم استوا الى السماء فسواهن سبع سماوات وهوبكل شيء عليم

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> وبشر الذين أمنوا وعملوا الصالحات أن لهم جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار كلما رزقوا منها من ثمرة رزقا قالوا هذا الذي رزقنا من قبل وأتوا به متشابها ولهم فيها أزواج مطهرة وهم فيها خالدون 
> إن الله لا يستحي أن يضرب مثلا ما بعوضه فما فوقها فأما الذين أمنوا فيعلمون أنه الحق من ربك وأما الذين كفروا فيقولون ماذا أراد الله بهذا مثلا 
> يضل به كثيرا ويهدي به كثيرا وما يضل به إلا الفاسقين 
> الذين ينقضون عهد الله من بعد ميثاقه ويقطعون ما أمر الله به أن يوصل ويفسدون في الأرض أولئك هم الخاسرون 
> كيف تكفرون بالله وكنتم أموات فأحياكم ثم يميتكم ثم يحيكم ثم إليه ترجعون 
> هو الذي خلق لكم ما في الأرض جميعا ثم استوا الى السماء فسواهن سبع سماوات وهوبكل شيء عليم


الحمد لله

----------


## حورية الجنة

*الصراحة مشكورة أختي ام أحمد خالد على هالحلقة الحلوة و اتفضلي تسميعي ..*
*أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم* 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*ألم * ذلك الكتاب لا ريب فيه هدى للمتقين * الذين يؤمنون بالغيب و يقيمون الصلاة و مما رزقناهم ينفقون * و الذين يؤمنون بما أنزل إليك و ما أنزل من قبلك و بالآخرة هم يوقنون * أولئك على هدى من ربهم و أولئك هم المفلحون * إن الذين كفروا سواء عليهم ء أنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون * ختم الله على قلوبهم و على سمعهم و على أبصارهم غشاوة و لهم عذاب عظيم * و من الناس من يقول آمنا بالله و باليوم الآخر و ما هم بمؤمنين * يخادعون الله و الذين آمنوا و ما يخدعون إلا انفسهم و ما يشعرون * في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضا و لهم عذاب أليم بما كانوا يكذبون **

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> *الصراحة مشكورة أختي ام أحمد خالد على هالحلقة الحلوة و اتفضلي تسميعي ..*
> *أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم* 
> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
> *ألم * ذلك الكتاب لا ريب فيه هدى للمتقين * الذين يؤمنون بالغيب و يقيمون الصلاة و مما رزقناهم ينفقون * و الذين يؤمنون بما أنزل إليك و ما أنزل من قبلك و بالآخرة هم يوقنون * أولئك على هدى من ربهم و أولئك هم المفلحون * إن الذين كفروا سواء عليهم ء أنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون * ختم الله على قلوبهم و على سمعهم و على أبصارهم غشاوة و لهم عذاب عظيم * و من الناس من يقول آمنا بالله و باليوم الآخر و ما هم بمؤمنين * يخادعون الله و الذين آمنوا و ما يخدعون إلا انفسهم و ما يشعرون * في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضا و لهم عذاب أليم بما كانوا يكذبون **


تسميع ممتاز ....بارك الله فيج

----------


## نهاروليل

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خير ويارب اسمع صح لأني ما راجعت عندي عذر ما أمسك المصحف

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

"إن الذين كفروا سواء عليهم أأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى أبصارهم غشاوة ولهم عذاب عظيم ومن الناس من يقول آمنا بالله وباليوم الآخر وما هم بمؤمنين يخادعون الله والذين آمنوا وما يخدعون إلا أنفسهم وما يشعرون في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضاً ولهم عذاب أليم بما كانوا يكذبون واذا قيل لهم لا تفسدوا في الأرض قالوا إنما نحن مصلحون ألا إنهم هم المفسدون ولكن لا يعلمون واذا قيل لهم آمنوا كما آمن الناس قالوا أنؤمن كما آمن السفهاء ألا إنهم هم السفهاء ولكن لا يعلمون وإذا لقوا الذين آمنوا قالوا آمنا وإذا خلوا إلى شياطينهم قالوا إنا معكم إنما نحن مستهزؤن الله يستهزئ بهم ويمدهم في طغيانهم يعمهون أولئك الذين اشتروا الضلالة بالهدى فما ربحت تجارتهم وما كانوا مهتدين "

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> السلام عليكم
> جزاك الله خير ويارب اسمع صح لأني ما راجعت عندي عذر ما أمسك المصحف
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> "إن الذين كفروا سواء عليهم أأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى أبصارهم غشاوة ولهم عذاب عظيم ومن الناس من يقول آمنا بالله وباليوم الآخر وما هم بمؤمنين يخادعون الله والذين آمنوا وما يخدعون إلا أنفسهم وما يشعرون في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضاً ولهم عذاب أليم بما كانوا يكذبون واذا قيل لهم لا تفسدوا في الأرض قالوا إنما نحن مصلحون ألا إنهم هم المفسدون ولكن لا يعلمون واذا قيل لهم آمنوا كما آمن الناس قالوا أنؤمن كما آمن السفهاء ألا إنهم هم السفهاء ولكن لا يعلمون وإذا لقوا الذين آمنوا قالوا آمنا وإذا خلوا إلى شياطينهم قالوا إنا معكم إنما نحن مستهزؤن الله يستهزئ بهم ويمدهم في طغيانهم يعمهون أولئك الذين اشتروا الضلالة بالهدى فما ربحت تجارتهم وما كانوا مهتدين "


بارك الله فيج...الله يسرلج الحفظ إن شاء الله 
القران فلاش ما تحتجين المصحف
http://www.quranflash.com/quranflash.html

----------


## ام احمد خالد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
وإذ قال ربك للملائكة إني جاعل في الأرض خليفة
قالوا أتجعل فيها من يفسد فيها ويسفك الدماء ونحن نسبح بحمدك ونقدس لك 
قال إني أعلم ما لا تعلمون 
وعلم أدم الأسماء كلها ثم عرضهم على الملائكة فقال أنبئوني بأسماء هؤلاء إن كنتم صادقين 
قالوا سبحانك لا علم لنا إلا ما علمتنا إنك أنت العليم الحكيم 
قال يا أدم أنبئهم باسماءهم فلما أنبئهم بأسماءهم قال ألم أقل لكم إني أعلم غيب السماوات والأرض وأعلم ما تبدون ما كنتم تكتمون 
وإذ قالنا للملائكة اسجدوا لأدم فسجدوا إلا إبليس أبى واستكبر وكان من الكافرين 
وقلنا ياأدم أسكن أنت وزوجك الجنة وكلا منا رغدا حيث شئتما ولا تقربا هذه الشجرة فتكونا من الظلمين 
فأزلها الشيطان عنها وأخرجهما مما كانا فيه 
وقلنا أهبطوا ببعضكم لبعض عدوا ولكم في الأرض مستقرومتاع الى حين
فتلقي أدم من ربه كلمات فتاب عليه إنه هو التواب الرحيم

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> وإذ قال ربك للملائكة إني جاعل في الأرض خليفة
> قالوا أتجعل فيها من يفسد فيها ويسفك الدماء ونحن نسبح بحمدك ونقدس لك 
> قال إني أعلم ما لا تعلمون 
> وعلم أدم الأسماء كلها ثم عرضهم على الملائكة فقال أنبئوني بأسماء هؤلاء إن كنتم صادقين 
> قالوا سبحانك لا علم لنا إلا ما علمتنا إنك أنت العليم الحكيم 
> قال يا أدم أنبئهم باسماءهم فلما أنبئهم بأسماءهم قال ألم أقل لكم إني أعلم غيب السماوات والأرض وأعلم ما تبدون ما كنتم تكتمون 
> وإذ قالنا للملائكة اسجدوا لأدم فسجدوا إلا إبليس أبى واستكبر وكان من الكافرين 
> وقلنا ياأدم أسكن أنت وزوجك الجنة وكلا منا رغدا حيث شئتما ولا تقربا هذه الشجرة فتكونا من الظلمين 
> ...


الحمدلله

----------


## حورية الجنة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*  
*و إذا قيل لهم لا تفسدوا في الأرض قالوا إنما نحن مصلحون * ألا إنهم هم المفسدون و لكن لا يشعرون * و إذا قيل لهم آمنوا كما آمن الناس قالوا أنؤمن كما آمن السفهاء ألا إنهم هم السفهاء و لكن لا يعلمون * و إذا لقوا الذين آمنوا قالوا آمنا و إذا خلوا إلى شياطينهم قالوا إنا معكم إنما نحن مستهزؤن * الله يستهزئ بهم و يمدهم في طغيناهم يعمهون * أولئك الذين اشتروا الضلالة بالهدى فما ربحت تجارتهم و ما كانوا مهتدين * مثلهم كمثل الذين استوقد نارا فلما أضاءت ما حوله ذهب الله بنورهم و تركهم في ظلمات لايبصرون * صم بكم عمي فهم لا يرجعون * أو كصيب من السماء فيه ظلمات رعد و برق يجعلون أصابعهم في آذانهم من الصواعق حذر الموت و الله محيط بالكافرين * يكاد البرق يخطف أبصارهم كلما أضاء لهم مشوا فيه و إذا آظلم عليهم قاموا و لو يشاء الله لذهب بسمعهم و أبصارهم إن الله على كل شيء قدير ** 
*و الله يوفقنا إن شاء الله لإتمام الحفظ ..*

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*  
> *و إذا قيل لهم لا تفسدوا في الأرض قالوا إنما نحن مصلحون * ألا إنهم هم المفسدون و لكن لا يشعرون * و إذا قيل لهم آمنوا كما آمن الناس قالوا أنؤمن كما آمن السفهاء ألا إنهم هم السفهاء و لكن لا يعلمون * و إذا لقوا الذين آمنوا قالوا آمنا و إذا خلوا إلى شياطينهم قالوا إنا معكم إنما نحن مستهزؤن * الله يستهزئ بهم و يمدهم في طغيناهم يعمهون * أولئك الذين اشتروا الضلالة بالهدى فما ربحت تجارتهم و ما كانوا مهتدين * مثلهم كمثل الذين استوقد نارا فلما أضاءت ما حوله ذهب الله بنورهم و تركهم في ظلمات لايبصرون * صم بكم عمي فهم لا يرجعون * أو كصيب من السماء فيه ظلمات رعد و برق يجعلون أصابعهم في آذانهم من الصواعق حذر الموت و الله محيط بالكافرين * يكاد البرق يخطف أبصارهم كلما أضاء لهم مشوا فيه و إذا آظلم عليهم قاموا و لو يشاء الله لذهب بسمعهم و أبصارهم إن الله على كل شيء قدير ** 
> *و الله يوفقنا إن شاء الله لإتمام الحفظ ..*


بارك الله فيج ...الله يوقفج يااارب

----------


## smile

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
إن الذين كفروا سواء عليهم أأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لايؤمنون # ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى أبصارهم غشاوة ولهم عذاب عظيم # ومن الناس من يقول آمنا بالله وباليوم الآخر وماهم بمؤمنين # يخادعون الله والذين آمنوا وما يخدعون إلا أنفسهم ومايشعرون # في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضا ولهم عذاب أليم بما كانوا يكذبون # وإذا قيل لهم لاتفسدوا في الأرض قالوا إنما نحن مصلحون # ألا إنهم هم المفسدون ولكن لا يشعرون # وإذا قيل لهم آمنوا كما آمن الناس قالوا أنؤمن كما آمن السفهاء ألا إنهم هم السفهاء ولكن لايعلمون # وإذا لقوا الذين آمنوا قالوا آمنا وإذا خلوا إلى شياطينهم قالوا إنا معكم إنما نحن مستهزئون # الله يستهزئ بهم ويمدهم في طغيانهم يعمهون # أولئك الذين اشتروا الضلالة بالهدى فما ربحت تجارتهم وماكانوا مهتدين #

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> إن الذين كفروا سواء عليهم أأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لايؤمنون # ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى أبصارهم غشاوة ولهم عذاب عظيم # ومن الناس من يقول آمنا بالله وباليوم الآخر وماهم بمؤمنين # يخادعون الله والذين آمنوا وما يخدعون إلا أنفسهم ومايشعرون # في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضا ولهم عذاب أليم بما كانوا يكذبون # وإذا قيل لهم لاتفسدوا في الأرض قالوا إنما نحن مصلحون # ألا إنهم هم المفسدون ولكن لا يشعرون # وإذا قيل لهم آمنوا كما آمن الناس قالوا أنؤمن كما آمن السفهاء ألا إنهم هم السفهاء ولكن لايعلمون # وإذا لقوا الذين آمنوا قالوا آمنا وإذا خلوا إلى شياطينهم قالوا إنا معكم إنما نحن مستهزئون # الله يستهزئ بهم ويمدهم في طغيانهم يعمهون # أولئك الذين اشتروا الضلالة بالهدى فما ربحت تجارتهم وماكانوا مهتدين #


بارك الله فيج ...الله يسرلج الحفظ يااارب

----------


## ام احمد خالد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

قلنا اهبطوا منها جميعا فإما يأتينكم مني هدى فمن تبع هداى فلا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون 
والذين كفروا وكذبوا بأياتنا أولئك أصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون 
يا بني إسرائيل اذكروا نعمتي التي أنعمت عليكم وأوفوا بعهدي أوفي بعهدكم وأياي فارهبون 
وأمنوا بما أنزلت مصدقا لما معكم ولا تكونوا أول كافر به ولا تشتروا بأياتي ثمنا قليلا وإياي فاتقون 
ولا تلبسوا الحق بالباطل وتكتموا وأنتم تعلمون 
وأقيموا الصلاة وأتوا الزكاة واركعوا مع الراكعين 
أتأمرون الناس بالبر وتنسون أنفسكم وأنتم تتلون الكتاب أفلا تعقلون 
واستعينوا بالصبر والصلاة وإنها لكبيرة إلا على الخاشعين الذين يظنون أنهم ملاقوا ربهم وأنهم إليه راجعون 
يا بني إسرائيل اذكروا نعمت التى أنعمت عليكم وأني فضلتكم على العلمين 
واتقوا يوم لاتجزي نفس عن نفس شيئا ولا يقبل فيها شفاعة ولا يؤخذ منها عدل ولا هم ينصرون

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> قلنا اهبطوا منها جميعا فإما يأتينكم مني هدى فمن تبع هداى فلا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون 
> والذين كفروا وكذبوا بأياتنا أولئك أصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون 
> يا بني إسرائيل اذكروا نعمتي التي أنعمت عليكم وأوفوا بعهدي أوفي بعهدكم وأياي فارهبون 
> وأمنوا بما أنزلت مصدقا لما معكم ولا تكونوا أول كافر به ولا تشتروا بأياتي ثمنا قليلا وإياي فاتقون 
> ولا تلبسوا الحق بالباطل وتكتموا وأنتم تعلمون 
> وأقيموا الصلاة وأتوا الزكاة واركعوا مع الراكعين 
> أتأمرون الناس بالبر وتنسون أنفسكم وأنتم تتلون الكتاب أفلا تعقلون 
> ...


الحمدلله

----------


## حورية الجنة

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
> 
> 
> *و إذا قيل لهم لا تفسدوا في الأرض قالوا إنما نحن مصلحون * ألا إنهم هم المفسدون و لكن لا يشعرون * و إذا قيل لهم آمنوا كما آمن الناس قالوا أنؤمن كما آمن السفهاء ألا إنهم هم السفهاء و لكن لا يعلمون * و إذا لقوا الذين آمنوا قالوا آمنا و إذا خلوا إلى شياطينهم قالوا إنا معكم إنما نحن مستهزؤن * الله يستهزئ بهم و يمدهم في طغيناهم يعمهون * أولئك الذين اشتروا الضلالة بالهدى فما ربحت تجارتهم و ما كانوا مهتدين * مثلهم كمثل الذين استوقد نارا فلما أضاءت ما حوله ذهب الله بنورهم و تركهم في ظلمات لايبصرون * صم بكم عمي فهم لا يرجعون * أو كصيب من السماء فيه ظلمات و رعد و برق يجعلون أصابعهم في آذانهم من الصواعق حذر الموت و الله محيط بالكافرين * يكاد البرق يخطف أبصارهم كلما أضاء لهم مشوا فيه و إذا آظلم عليهم قاموا و لو شاء الله لذهب بسمعهم و أبصارهم إن الله على كل شيء قدير ** 
> 
> *و الله يوفقنا إن شاء الله لإتمام الحفظ ..*


 
هلا خواتي .. بس حبيت أصلح لنفسي بعض الأخطاء اللي 
لا حظتها (صلحتها بالأحمر ) و يمكن 
ما لا حظتها الأخت أم أحمد خالد يزاها الله خير على فكره هاي الحلقة 
و لله ييسر لنا الحفظ برحمته.. 
و نختم السورة خلال رمضان أو قبله بإذن الله ..  
 :Hamdolleah Emo:

----------


## حورية الجنة

نكمل التسميع ..
يا أيها الناس اعبدوا ربكم الذي خلقكم و الذين من قبلكم لعلكم تتقون * الذي جعل لكم الأرض فراشا و السماء بناء و أنزل من السماء ماء فأخرج لكم به من الثمرات رزقا لكم فلا تجعلوا لله أندادا و أنتم تعلمون * و إن كنتم في ريب مما نزلنا على عبدنا فأتوا بسورة من مثله و ادعوا شهداءكم من دون الله إن كنتم صادقين * فإن لم تفعلوا و لن تفعلوا فاتقوا النار التي وقودها الناس و الحجارة أعدت للكافرين * و بشر الذين آمنوا و عملوا الصالحات أن لهم جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار كلما رزقوا منها من ثمرة رزقا قالوا هذا الذي رزقنا من قبل و آتوا بها متشابه و لهم فيها أزواج مطهرة و هم فيها خالدون * إن الله لا يستحيي أن يضرب مثلا ما بعوضة فما فوقها فأما الذين آمنوا فيعلمون أنه الحق من ربهم و أما الذين كفروا فيقولون ماذا أراد الله بهذا مثلا يضل به كثيرا و يهدي به كثيرا و ما يضل به إلا الفاسقين * الذين ينقضون عهد الله من بعد ميثاقه و يقطعون ما أمر الله به أن يوصل و يفسدون في الأرض و أولئك هم الخاسرين * و كيف تكفرون و قد كنتم أمواتا فأحياكم ثم يمييتكم ثم يحييكم ثم إليه ترجعون * هو الذي خلق لكم ما في الأرض جميعا ثم استوى إلى السماء فسواهن سبع سماوات و هو بكل شيء عليم *

----------


## حورية الجنة

> نكمل التسميع ..
> 
> 
> يا أيها الناس اعبدوا ربكم الذي خلقكم و الذين من قبلكم لعلكم تتقون * الذي جعل لكم الأرض فراشا و السماء بناء و أنزل من السماء ماء فأخرج به من الثمرات رزقا لكم فلا تجعلوا لله أندادا و أنتم تعلمون * و إن كنتم في ريب مما نزلنا على عبدنا فأتوا بسورة من مثله و ادعوا شهداءكم من دون الله إن كنتم صادقين * فإن لم تفعلوا و لن تفعلوا فاتقوا النار التي وقودها الناس و الحجارة أعدت للكافرين * و بشر الذين آمنوا و عملوا الصالحات أن لهم جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار كلما رزقوا منها من ثمرة رزقا قالوا هذا الذي رزقنا من قبل و آتوا بها متشابه و لهم فيها أزواج مطهرة و هم فيها خالدون * إن الله لا يستحيي أن يضرب مثلا ما بعوضة فما فوقها فأما الذين آمنوا فيعلمون أنه الحق من ربهم و أما الذين كفروا فيقولون ماذا أراد الله بهذا مثلا يضل به كثيرا و يهدي به كثيرا و ما يضل به إلا الفاسقين * الذين ينقضون عهد الله من بعد ميثاقه و يقطعون ما أمر الله به أن يوصل و يفسدون في الأرض و أولئك هم الخاسرون * كيف تكفرون بالله و كنتم أمواتا فأحياكم ثم يمييتكم ثم يحييكم ثم إليه ترجعون * هو الذي خلق لكم ما في الأرض جميعا ثم استوى إلى السماء فسواهن سبع سماوات و هو بكل شيء عليم *


تم تصحيح الأخطاء بالأحمر ..
و بالتوفيق ..

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> هلا خواتي .. بس حبيت أصلح لنفسي بعض الأخطاء اللي 
> لا حظتها (صلحتها بالأحمر ) و يمكن 
> ما لا حظتها الأخت أم أحمد خالد يزاها الله خير على فكره هاي الحلقة 
> و لله ييسر لنا الحفظ برحمته.. 
> و نختم السورة خلال رمضان أو قبله بإذن الله ..


يزاج الله خير أختي حورية الجنة على التنبيه .الله يسرلج الحفظ إن شاء الله

----------


## % أحبهااا%

وانا ابا وياااكم خاطريه احفظ سورة البقره

بحاول اسمعهااا اليوم وياااكم بس انا تراني ابدا" موب حافظتنهاااا

بروح احفظهااا وبردلكم

----------


## % أحبهااا%

يالله 
بسم الله ببدأ"



ألم ذلك الكتاب لا ريبه فيه هدى للمتقين الذين يؤمنون بالغيب يقيمون الصلاة ومما رزقناهم ينفقون والذين يؤمنون بما انزل إليك وما انزل من قبلك وبالآخرة هم يوقنون أولئك على هدى من ربهم وأولئك هم المفلحون

الحين يلين هنيه حفظت


بعدني بحاول احفظ الباقي

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> يالله 
> بسم الله ببدأ"
> 
> 
> 
> ألم ذلك الكتاب لا ريبه فيه هدى للمتقين الذين يؤمنون بالغيب يقيمون الصلاة ومما رزقناهم ينفقون والذين يؤمنون بما انزل إليك وما انزل من قبلك وبالآخرة هم يوقنون أولئك على هدى من ربهم وأولئك هم المفلحون
> 
> الحين يلين هنيه حفظت
> 
> ...


حياج اختي ويانا 
بارك الله فيج ...الله يسرلج الحفظ يااارب

----------


## smile

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
مثلهم كمثل الذي استوقد ناراً فلما أضاءت ماحوله ذهب الله بنورهم وتركهم في ظلمات لايبصرون * صم بكم عمي فهم لايرجعون * أو كصيب من السماء في ظلمات ورعد وبرق يجعلون أصابعهم في آذانهم من الصواعق حذر الموت والله محيط بالكافرين # يكاد البرق يخطف أبصارهم كلما أضاء لهم مشوا فيه وإذا أظلم عليهم قاموا.ولوشاء الله لذهب بسمعهم وأبصارهم إن الله على كل شي قدير * يا أيها الناس اعبدوا ربكم الذي خلقكم والذين من قبلكم لعلكم تتقون * الذي جعل لكم الأرض فراشاً والسماء بناء وأنزل من السماء ماءً فأخرج به من الثمرات رزقاً لكم فلاتجعلوا لله أنداداً وأنتم تعلمون * وإن كنتم في ريب مما نزلنا فأتوا بسورة من مثله وادعوا شهداءكم من دون الله إن كنتم صادقين * فإن لم تفعلوا ولن تفعلوا فاتقوا النار التي وقودها الناس والحجارة أعدت للكافرين

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> مثلهم كمثل الذي استوقد ناراً فلما أضاءت ماحوله ذهب الله بنورهم وتركهم في ظلمات لايبصرون * صم بكم عمي فهم لايرجعون * أو كصيب من السماء في ظلمات ورعد وبرق يجعلون أصابعهم في آذانهم من الصواعق حذر الموت والله محيط بالكافرين # يكاد البرق يخطف أبصارهم كلما أضاء لهم مشوا فيه وإذا أظلم عليهم قاموا.ولوشاء الله لذهب بسمعهم وأبصارهم إن الله على كل شي قدير * يا أيها الناس اعبدوا ربكم الذي خلقكم والذين من قبلكم لعلكم تتقون * الذي جعل لكم الأرض فراشاً والسماء بناء وأنزل من السماء ماءً فأخرج به من الثمرات رزقاً لكم فلاتجعلوا لله أنداداً وأنتم تعلمون * وإن كنتم في ريب مما نزلنا ......... فأتوا بسورة من مثله وادعوا شهداءكم من دون الله إن كنتم صادقين * فإن لم تفعلوا ولن تفعلوا فاتقوا النار التي وقودها الناس والحجارة أعدت للكافرين


بارك الله فيج ,,الله يسرلج الحفظ يااارب

----------


## % أحبهااا%

أن الذين كفروا سواء عليهم أأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى ابصارهم غشاوه ولهم عذاب عظيم ومن الناس من يقول آمنا بالله واليوم الاخر وما هم بمؤمنين يخادعون الله والذين امنوا ما يخدعون الا انفسهم وما يشعرون في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضا ولهم عذاب أليم بما كانو يكذبون

الحين يلين هنيه حفظت

بس تراني شوي شوي بحفظ اخاف اخربط

ادعولي احفظهااا كامله والله خاطريه

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> أن الذين كفروا سواء عليهم أأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى ابصارهم غشاوه ولهم عذاب عظيم ومن الناس من يقول آمنا بالله واليوم الاخر وما هم بمؤمنين يخادعون الله والذين امنوا ما يخدعون الا انفسهم وما يشعرون في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضا ولهم عذاب أليم بما كانو يكذبون
> 
> الحين يلين هنيه حفظت
> 
> بس تراني شوي شوي بحفظ اخاف اخربط
> 
> ادعولي احفظهااا كامله والله خاطريه


بارك الله فيج ...سمعي على قدر استطاعتج 
واسمعي الايات كم مره عشان تحفظين الايات صح ...الله يسرلج الحفظ يااارب

----------


## ام احمد خالد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
وإذ نجيناكم من ال فرعون يسومونكم سوء العذاب يذبحون أبناءكم ويستحيون نساءكم وفي ذلكم بلاء من ربكم عظيم 
وإذ فرقنا بكم البحر فأنجيناكم وأغرقنا ال فرعون وأنتم تنظرون 
وإذ واعدنا موسى أربعين ليله ثم اتخذتم العجل من بعده وأنتم ظالمون 
ثم عفونا عنكم من بعد ذلك لعلكم تشكرون 
وإذ اتينا موسى الكتاب والفرقان لعلكم تهتدون 
وإذ قال موسى لقومه يا قوم إنكم ظلمتم أنفسكم باتخاذكم العجل فتوبوا الى بارءكم واقتلوا أنفسكم ذلكم خيرا لكم عند بارءكم فتاب عليكم إنه هو التواب الرحيم 
وإذ قلتم يا موسى لن نؤمن لك حتي نرى الله جهرة فأخذتكم الصاعقة وأنتم تنظرون 
ثم بعثناكم من بعد موتكم لعلكم تشكرون 
وظللنا عليكم الغمام وأنزلنا عليكم المن والسلوى كلوا من طيبات ما رزقناكم وما ظلمونا ولكن كانوا أنفسهم يظلمون

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> وإذ نجيناكم من ال فرعون يسومونكم سوء العذاب يذبحون أبناءكم ويستحيون نساءكم وفي ذلكم بلاء من ربكم عظيم 
> وإذ فرقنا بكم البحر فأنجيناكم وأغرقنا ال فرعون وأنتم تنظرون 
> وإذ واعدنا موسى أربعين ليله ثم اتخذتم العجل من بعده وأنتم ظالمون 
> ثم عفونا عنكم من بعد ذلك لعلكم تشكرون 
> وإذ اتينا موسى الكتاب والفرقان لعلكم تهتدون 
> وإذ قال موسى لقومه يا قوم إنكم ظلمتم أنفسكم باتخاذكم العجل فتوبوا الى بارءكم واقتلوا أنفسكم ذلكم خيرا لكم عند بارءكم فتاب عليكم إنه هو التواب الرحيم 
> وإذ قلتم يا موسى لن نؤمن لك حتي نرى الله جهرة فأخذتكم الصاعقة وأنتم تنظرون 
> ثم بعثناكم من بعد موتكم لعلكم تشكرون 
> وظللنا عليكم الغمام وأنزلنا عليكم المن والسلوى كلوا من طيبات ما رزقناكم وما ظلمونا ولكن كانوا أنفسهم يظلمون


الحمدلله

----------


## دلع فطوم

الله يوفقج الله يرزقج الزوج الصالح

----------


## ام احمد خالد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
وإذ قلنا اخلوا هذه القرية فكلوا منها حيث شئتم رغدا 
وادخلوا الباب سجدا وقولوا حطة نغفر لكم خطاياكم وسنزيد المحسنين 
فبدل الذين ظلموا قولا غير الذي قيل لهم فأنزلنا على الذين ظلموا رجزا من السماء بما كانوا يفسقون 
وإذ استسقى موسى لقوم فقلنا اضرب بعصاك الحجر فانفجرت منه اثنتا عشرة عينا 
قد علم كل اناس مشربهم كلوا واشربوا من رزق الله ولا تعثوا في الأرض مفسدين 
وإذ قلتم ياموسى لن نصبر على طعام واحدا فادعوا لنا ربك يخرج لنا مما تنبت الأرض من بقلها وقثاءها وفومها وعدسها وبصلها 
قال اتستبدلون الذى هو أدنا بالذي هو خير 
اهبطوا مصر فإن لكم ما سألتم وضربت عليهم الذله والمسكنه وبائوا بغضب من الله 
ذلك بأنهم كانوا يكفرون بأيات الله ويقتلون النبين بغير الحق ذلك بما عصوا وكانوا يعتدون

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> وإذ قلنا اخلوا هذه القرية فكلوا منها حيث شئتم رغدا 
> وادخلوا الباب سجدا وقولوا حطة نغفر لكم خطاياكم وسنزيد المحسنين 
> فبدل الذين ظلموا قولا غير الذي قيل لهم فأنزلنا على الذين ظلموا رجزا من السماء بما كانوا يفسقون 
> وإذ استسقى موسى لقوم فقلنا اضرب بعصاك الحجر فانفجرت منه اثنتا عشرة عينا 
> قد علم كل اناس مشربهم كلوا واشربوا من رزق الله ولا تعثوا في الأرض مفسدين 
> وإذ قلتم ياموسى لن نصبر على طعام واحدا فادعوا لنا ربك يخرج لنا مما تنبت الأرض من بقلها وقثاءها وفومها وعدسها وبصلها 
> قال اتستبدلون الذى هو أدنا بالذي هو خير 
> اهبطوا مصر فإن لكم ما سألتم وضربت عليهم الذله والمسكنه وبائوا بغضب من الله 
> ذلك بأنهم كانوا يكفرون بأيات الله ويقتلون النبين بغير الحق ذلك بما عصوا وكانوا يعتدون


الحمدلله

----------


## % أحبهااا%

الحين بكمل الباقي

وأذا قيل لهم لا تفسدو في الارض قالوا انما نحن مصلحون
الا انهم هم المفسدون ولكن لا يشعرون
وأذا قيل لهم آمنوا كما آمنا الناس قالوا أنؤمن كما أمنا السفاء ألا انهم هم السفاء ولكن لا يعلمون
وأذا لقوا الذين آمنوا فالوا أمنا وأذا خلو إلى شياطينهم قالو إنا معكم انما نحن المستهزؤن
الله يستهزئ بهم ويمدهم في طغيانهم يعمهون
أولئك الذين أشتروا الظلالة بالهدى فما ربحت تجارتهم وما كانوا مهتدين

صدق الله والعظيم

بنات والله استويت احفظ شوي شوي واحس اني ما مصدقه

الاسبوع هذا بسمع الصفحه الاولى
بس الاسبوع الياي بحفظ أن شاء الله اكثر
عشان ما انساااا

ادعولي احفظ اكثر

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> الحين بكمل الباقي
> 
> وأذا قيل لهم لا تفسدو في الارض قالوا انما نحن مصلحون
> الا انهم هم المفسدون ولكن لا يشعرون
> وأذا قيل لهم آمنوا كما آمنا الناس قالوا أنؤمن كما أمنا السفاء ألا انهم هم السفاء ولكن لا يعلمون
> وأذا لقوا الذين آمنوا فالوا أمنا وأذا خلو إلى شياطينهم قالو إنا معكم انما نحن المستهزؤن مستهزءون
> الله يستهزئ بهم ويمدهم في طغيانهم يعمهون
> أولئك الذين أشتروا الظلالة بالهدى فما ربحت تجارتهم وما كانوا مهتدين
> 
> ...


بارك الله فيج اختي 
( إذا) تنطق الألف مكسورة
الله يسرلج الحفظ يااارب

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> بارك الله فيكي وجزاكي كل خير وحفظ الله تعالى اولادك واهل بيتك واسئل من الله العليم رب العرش العظيم ان يبارك للأخوات الحافظات ويرزقهن حفظ المصحف كاملاً أمين يارب العالمين


آميين يااارب...ولكي بالمثل إن شاء الله

----------


## % أحبهااا%

> بارك الله فيج اختي 
> ( إذا) تنطق الألف مكسورة
> الله يسرلج الحفظ يااارب


صح انا انطقهااا (إذا) بالالف المكسورة

بس ما عرف ليش كتبتهااا (أذا)

مشكورة أختي ع التصحيح
والله يثبت حفظج يارب

----------


## نهاروليل

جزاج الله خير 
ومشكورة على الموقع الحلو
بحاول أكمل"
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
إن الذين كفروا سواء عليهم أأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى أبصارهم غشاوة ولهم عذاب عظيم ومن الناس من يقول آمنا بالله وباليوم الآخر وما هم بمؤمنين يخادعون الله والذين آمنوا وما يخدعون إلا أنفسهم وما يشعرون في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضا ولهم عذاب أليم بما كانوا يكذبون وإذا قيل لهم لا تفسدوا في الأرض قالوا إنما نحن مصلحون ألا إنهم هم المفسدون ولكن لا يشعرون وإذ قيل لهم آمنوا كما آمن الناس قالوا أنؤمن كما آمن السفهاء ألا إنهم هم السفهاء ولكن لا يعلمون وإذا لقوا الذين آمنوا قالوا آمنا وإذا خلوا إلى*شياطينهم قالوا إنا معكم إنما نحن مستهزءون الله يستهزئ بهم ويمدهم في طغيانهم يعمهون أولئك الذين اشتروا الضلالة بالهدى فما ربحت تجارتهم وما كانوا مهتدين"

----------


## نهاروليل

هذا الحفظ الجديد .. وربي يعينج ويجزيج عنا خير 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

"مثلهم كمثل الذي استوقد ناراً فلما أضاءت ما حوله ذهب الله بنورهم وتركهم في ظلمات لا يبصرون صم بكم عمي فهم لا يبصرون أو كصيب من السماء فيه ظلمات و رعد وبرق يجعلون أصابعهم في آذانهم من الصواعق حذر الموت والله محيط بالكافرين يكاد البرق يخطف أبصارهم كلما أضاء لهم مشوا فيه وإذا أظلم عليهم قاموا ولو شاء الله لذهب بسمعهم وأبصارهم إن الله على كل شئ قدير يا أيها الناس اعبدوا ربكم الذي خلقكم والذين من قبلكم لعلكم تتقون الذي جعل لكم الأرض فراشاً والسماء بناءً وأنزل من السماء ماءً فأخرج به من الثمرات رزقاَ لكم فلا تجعلوا لله أنداداً وأنتم تعلمون وان كنتم في ريب مما نزلنا على عبدنا فأتوا بسورة من مثله وادعوا شهداءكم من دون الله إن كنتم صادقين فإن لم تفعلوا ولن تفعلوا فاتقوا النار التي وقودها الناس والحجارة أعدت للكافرين"

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> جزاج الله خير 
> ومشكورة على الموقع الحلو
> بحاول أكمل"
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> إن الذين كفروا سواء عليهم أأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى أبصارهم غشاوة ولهم عذاب عظيم ومن الناس من يقول آمنا بالله وباليوم الآخر وما هم بمؤمنين يخادعون الله والذين آمنوا وما يخدعون إلا أنفسهم وما يشعرون في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضا ولهم عذاب أليم بما كانوا يكذبون وإذا قيل لهم لا تفسدوا في الأرض قالوا إنما نحن مصلحون ألا إنهم هم المفسدون ولكن لا يشعرون وإذ قيل لهم آمنوا كما آمن الناس قالوا أنؤمن كما آمن السفهاء ألا إنهم هم السفهاء ولكن لا يعلمون وإذا لقوا الذين آمنوا قالوا آمنا وإذا خلوا إلى*شياطينهم قالوا إنا معكم إنما نحن مستهزءون الله يستهزئ بهم ويمدهم في طغيانهم يعمهون أولئك الذين اشتروا الضلالة بالهدى فما ربحت تجارتهم وما كانوا مهتدين"


ماشاء الله...الله يوفقج يااارب

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> هذا الحفظ الجديد .. وربي يعينج ويجزيج عنا خير 
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> "مثلهم كمثل الذي استوقد ناراً فلما أضاءت ما حوله ذهب الله بنورهم وتركهم في ظلمات لا يبصرون صم بكم عمي فهم لا يبصرون أو كصيب من السماء فيه ظلمات و رعد وبرق يجعلون أصابعهم في آذانهم من الصواعق حذر الموت والله محيط بالكافرين يكاد البرق يخطف أبصارهم كلما أضاء لهم مشوا فيه وإذا أظلم عليهم قاموا ولو شاء الله لذهب بسمعهم وأبصارهم إن الله على كل شئ قدير يا أيها الناس اعبدوا ربكم الذي خلقكم والذين من قبلكم لعلكم تتقون الذي جعل لكم الأرض فراشاً والسماء بناءً وأنزل من السماء ماءً فأخرج به من الثمرات رزقاَ لكم فلا تجعلوا لله أنداداً وأنتم تعلمون وان كنتم في ريب مما نزلنا على عبدنا فأتوا بسورة من مثله وادعوا شهداءكم من دون الله إن كنتم صادقين فإن لم تفعلوا ولن تفعلوا فاتقوا النار التي وقودها الناس والحجارة أعدت للكافرين"


بارك الله فيج ..الله يسرلج الحفظ ياااب

----------


## نهاروليل

ربي يجزيج خير ياربي ما قصرتي

أستغفر الله لازم غلطة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
" مثلهم كمثل الذي استوقد ناراً فلما أضاءت ما حوله ذهب الله بنورهم وتركهم في ظلمات لا يبصرون صم بكم عمي فهم لا يرجعون أو كصيب من السماء فيه ظلمات و رعد و برق يجعلون أصابعهم في آذانهم من الصواعق حذر الموت والله محيط بالكافرين يكاد البرق يخطف أبصارهم كلما أضاء لهم مشوا فيه وإذا أظلم عليهم قاموا ولو شاء الله لذهب بسمعهم وأبصارهم إن الله على كل شئ قدير يا أيها الناس اعبدوا ربكم الذي خلقكم و الذين من قبلكم لعلكم تتقون الذي جعل لكم الأرض فراشاً والسماء بناءً وأنزل من السماء ماءً فأخرج به من الثمرات رزقاً لكم فلا تجعلوا لله أنداداً وأنتم تعلمون وإن كنتم في ريب مما نزلنا على عبدنا فأتوا بسورة من مثله وادعوا شهداءكم من دون الله إن كنتم صادقين فإن لم تفعلوا ولن تفعلوا فاتقوا النار التي وقودها الناس والحجارة أعدت للكافرين"

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> ربي يجزيج خير ياربي ما قصرتي
> 
> أستغفر الله لازم غلطة
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> " مثلهم كمثل الذي استوقد ناراً فلما أضاءت ما حوله ذهب الله بنورهم وتركهم في ظلمات لا يبصرون صم بكم عمي فهم لا يرجعون أو كصيب من السماء فيه ظلمات و رعد و برق يجعلون أصابعهم في آذانهم من الصواعق حذر الموت والله محيط بالكافرين يكاد البرق يخطف أبصارهم كلما أضاء لهم مشوا فيه وإذا أظلم عليهم قاموا ولو شاء الله لذهب بسمعهم وأبصارهم إن الله على كل شئ قدير يا أيها الناس اعبدوا ربكم الذي خلقكم و الذين من قبلكم لعلكم تتقون الذي جعل لكم الأرض فراشاً والسماء بناءً وأنزل من السماء ماءً فأخرج به من الثمرات رزقاً لكم فلا تجعلوا لله أنداداً وأنتم تعلمون وإن كنتم في ريب مما نزلنا على عبدنا فأتوا بسورة من مثله وادعوا شهداءكم من دون الله إن كنتم صادقين فإن لم تفعلوا ولن تفعلوا فاتقوا النار التي وقودها الناس والحجارة أعدت للكافرين"


ماشاء الله ...الله يسرلج الحفظ يااارب

----------


## نهاروليل

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

" وبشر الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات أن لهم جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار كلما رزقوا منها من ثمرةٍ رزقاً قالوا هذا الذي رزقنا به من قبل وأوتوابه متشابهاً ولهم فيها أزواج مطهرة وهم فيها خالدون إن الله *لا يستحي إن يضرب مثلاً ما بعوضة فما فوقها فأما الذين آمنوا فيعلمون أنه الحق من ربهم وأما الذين كفروا فيقولون ماذا أرد الله به مثلاُ يضل به كثير ويهدي به كثير وما يضل به إلا الفاسقين الذين ينقضون عهد الله من بعد ميثاقه ويقطعون ما أراد لله به أن يوصل ويفسدون في الأرض أولئك هم الخاسرون كيف تكفرون بالله وكنتم أمواتاً فأحياكم ثم يميتكم ثم يحييكم ثم إليه ترجعون وهو الذي خلق لكم ما في الأرض جميعاً ثم استوى إلى السماء فسواهن سبع سماوات وهو بكل شيء عليم"

ان شاء الله صح

----------


## ام احمد خالد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
إن الذين أمنوا والذين هادوا والنصارى والصابئين من أمن بالله واليوم الأخر وعمل صالحا فلهم أجرهم عند ربهم ولا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون
وإذ أخذنا ميثاقكم ورفعنا فوقكم الطور خذوا ما أتيناكم بقوة واذكروا مافيه لعلكم تتقون 
ثم توليتم من بعد ذلك فلولا فضل الله عليكم ورحمته لكنتم من الخاسرين 
ولقد علمتم الذين اعتدوا منكم في السبت فقلنا لهم كونوا قردة خاسئين 
فجعلنها نكلا لما بين يديها وما خلفها وموعظه للمتقين 
وإذ قال موسى لقومه إن الله يأمركم أن تذبحوا بقرة 
قالوا أتتخذنا هزوا قال أعوذ بالله أن أكون من الجاهلين 
قالوا ادعوا لنا ربكم يبين لنا ماهي 
قال إنه يقول إنها بقرة لا فارض ولا بكر عوان بين ذلك ففعلوا ما تؤمرون 
قالوا ادعولنا ربك يبن لنا مالونها قال إنه يقول إنها بقرة صفراء قافع لونها تسر الناظرين

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> " وبشر الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات أن لهم جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار كلما رزقوا منها من ثمرةٍ رزقاً قالوا هذا الذي رزقنا به من قبل وأوتوابه متشابهاً ولهم فيها أزواج مطهرة وهم فيها خالدون إن الله *لا يستحي إن يضرب مثلاً ما بعوضة فما فوقها فأما الذين آمنوا فيعلمون أنه الحق من ربهم وأما الذين كفروا فيقولون ماذا أرد الله به مثلاُ يضل به كثيراً ويهدي به كثيراً وما يضل به إلا الفاسقين الذين ينقضون عهد الله من بعد ميثاقه ويقطعون ما أراد لله به أن يوصل ويفسدون في الأرض أولئك هم الخاسرون كيف تكفرون بالله وكنتم أمواتاً فأحياكم ثم يميتكم ثم يحييكم ثم إليه ترجعون وهو الذي خلق لكم ما في الأرض جميعاً ثم استوى إلى السماء فسواهن سبع سماوات وهو بكل شيء عليم"
> 
> ان شاء الله صح


بارك الله فيج ..اغلاط بسيطه 
الله يسرلج الحفظ يااارب

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> إن الذين أمنوا والذين هادوا والنصارى والصابئين من أمن بالله واليوم الأخر وعمل صالحا فلهم أجرهم عند ربهم ولا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون
> وإذ أخذنا ميثاقكم ورفعنا فوقكم الطور خذوا ما أتيناكم بقوة واذكروا مافيه لعلكم تتقون 
> ثم توليتم من بعد ذلك فلولا فضل الله عليكم ورحمته لكنتم من الخاسرين 
> ولقد علمتم الذين اعتدوا منكم في السبت فقلنا لهم كونوا قردة خاسئين 
> فجعلنها نكلا لما بين يديها وما خلفها وموعظه للمتقين 
> وإذ قال موسى لقومه إن الله يأمركم أن تذبحوا بقرة 
> قالوا أتتخذنا هزوا قال أعوذ بالله أن أكون من الجاهلين 
> قالوا ادعوا لنا ربكم يبين لنا ماهي 
> ...


الحمد لله

----------


## نهاروليل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

"وبشر الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات أن لهم جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار كلما رزقوا فيها من ثمرةٍ رزقاً قالوا هذا الذي رزقنا من قبل وأوتوا به متشابهاً ولهم فيها أزواج مطهرة وهم فيها خالدون إن الله لا يستحي أن يضرب مثلاً ما بعوضة فما فوقها فأما الذين آمنوا فيعلمون أنه الحق من ربهم وأما الذين كفروا فيقولون ماذا أراد الله بهذا مثلاَ يضل به كثيراً ويهدي به كثيراً وما يضل به إلا الفاسقين الذين يقطعون ما أمر الله به أن يوصل ويفسدون في الأرض أولئك هم الخاسرون كيف تكفرون بالله وكنتم أمواتاً فأحياكم ثم يميتكم ث يحييكم ثم إليه ترجعون هو الذي خلق لكم ما في الأرض جميعاً ثم استوى إلى السماء فسواهن سبع سماوات وهو بكل شئ عليم"

----------


## نهاروليل

جزاج الله خير وربي يتمم لنا يارب

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

"وإذا قال ربك للملائكة إني جاعلٌ في الأرض خليفة قالوا أتجعل فيها من يفسد فيها ويسفك الدماء ونحن نسبح بحمدك ونقدس لك قال إني أعلم ما لا تعلمون وعلم آدم الأسماء كلها ثم عرضهم على الملائكة فقال أنبئوني بأسماء هؤلاء إن كنتم صادقين قالوا سبحانك لا علم لنا إلا ما علمتنا إنك أنت العليم الحكيم قال يا آدم أنبئهم بأسمائهم فلما أنبأهم بأسمائهم قال ألم أقل لكم أني أعلم غيب السماوات والأرض وأعلم ما تبدون وما كنتم تكتمون* وإذ قلنا للملائكة اسجدوا لآدم فسجدوا إلا إبليس أبى واستكبر وكان من الكافرين وقلنا يا آدم اسكن أنت وزوجك الجنة وكلا منها رغداً حيث شئتما ولا تقربا هذه الشجرة فتكونا من الظالمين فأزلهما الشيطان عنها فأخرجهما مما كانا فيه وقلنا اهبطوا منها جميعاً بعضكم لبعض عدوُ ولكم في الأرض مستقرٌ ومتاعٌ إلى حين فتلقى آدم من ربه كلمات فتاب عليه إنه هو التواب الرحيم"

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> "وبشر الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات أن لهم جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار كلما رزقوا فيها من ثمرةٍ رزقاً قالوا هذا الذي رزقنا من قبل وأوتوا به متشابهاً ولهم فيها أزواج مطهرة وهم فيها خالدون إن الله لا يستحي أن يضرب مثلاً ما بعوضة فما فوقها فأما الذين آمنوا فيعلمون أنه الحق من ربهم وأما الذين كفروا فيقولون ماذا أراد الله بهذا مثلاَ يضل به كثيراً ويهدي به كثيراً وما يضل به إلا الفاسقين الذين............................ يقطعون ما أمر الله به أن يوصل ويفسدون في الأرض أولئك هم الخاسرون كيف تكفرون بالله وكنتم أمواتاً فأحياكم ثم يميتكم ث يحييكم ثم إليه ترجعون هو الذي خلق لكم ما في الأرض جميعاً ثم استوى إلى السماء فسواهن سبع سماوات وهو بكل شئ عليم"



بارك الله فيج اختي نهاروليل مايحتاج تعيدين كتابه الايات سمعي شفهي ...الله يسرلج الحفظ يااارب

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> جزاج الله خير وربي يتمم لنا يارب
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> "وإذا قال ربك للملائكة إني جاعلٌ في الأرض خليفة قالوا أتجعل فيها من يفسد فيها ويسفك الدماء ونحن نسبح بحمدك ونقدس لك قال إني أعلم ما لا تعلمون وعلم آدم الأسماء كلها ثم عرضهم على الملائكة فقال أنبئوني بأسماء هؤلاء إن كنتم صادقين قالوا سبحانك لا علم لنا إلا ما علمتنا إنك أنت العليم الحكيم قال يا آدم أنبئهم بأسمائهم فلما أنبأهم بأسمائهم قال ألم أقل لكم أني أعلم غيب السماوات والأرض وأعلم ما تبدون وما كنتم تكتمون* وإذ قلنا للملائكة اسجدوا لآدم فسجدوا إلا إبليس أبى واستكبر وكان من الكافرين وقلنا يا آدم اسكن أنت وزوجك الجنة وكلا منها رغداً حيث شئتما ولا تقربا هذه الشجرة فتكونا من الظالمين فأزلهما الشيطان عنها فأخرجهما مما كانا فيه وقلنا اهبطوا منها جميعاً بعضكم لبعض عدوُ ولكم في الأرض مستقرٌ ومتاعٌ إلى حين فتلقى آدم من ربه كلمات فتاب عليه إنه هو التواب الرحيم"


بارك الله فيج ....اللهم اجعلنا من أهل القران يااارب

----------


## ÷~فخر اهلي~÷

ممكن اسمع اول 4 صفحات ؟؟

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> ممكن اسمع اول 4 صفحات ؟؟


حياج اختي ويانا ..... الله يوفقج يااارب

----------


## ام احمد خالد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
قالوا ادعوا لنا ربك يبين لنا ما هي إن البقر تشابه علينا وإنا إن شاء الله لمهتدون 
قال إنه يقول إنها بقرة لا ذلول تثير الأرض ولا تسقي الحرث مسلمه لا شيت فيها قالوا الأن جئت بالحق فذبحوها وما كادوا يفعلون 
وإذ قتلتم نفسا فادارئتم فيها والله مخرج ما كنتم تكتمون فقلنا اضربوه ببعضها كذلك يحي الله الموتى ويريكم اياته لعلكم تعقلون 
ثم قست قلوبكم من بعد ذلك فهي كالحجارة أو أشد قسوه وإن من الحجارة لما يتفجر منه الأنهار وإن منها لما يشقق فيخرج منه الماء وإن منها لما يهبط من خشية الله وما الله بغافل عما تعملون 
أفتطمعون أن يؤمنوا لكم وقد كان فريق منهم يسمعون كلام الله ثم يحرفونه من بعد ما عقلوه وهم يعلمون 
وإذا لقوا الذين أمنوا قالوا أمنا وإذا خلى بعضهم ببعض قالوا اتحدثونهم بما فتح الله عليكم ليحاجوكم به عند ربكم أفلا تعقلون

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> قالوا ادعوا لنا ربك يبين لنا ما هي إن البقر تشابه علينا وإنا إن شاء الله لمهتدون 
> قال إنه يقول إنها بقرة لا ذلول تثير الأرض ولا تسقي الحرث مسلمه لا شيت فيها قالوا الأن جئت بالحق فذبحوها وما كادوا يفعلون 
> وإذ قتلتم نفسا فادارئتم فيها والله مخرج ما كنتم تكتمون فقلنا اضربوه ببعضها كذلك يحي الله الموتى ويريكم اياته لعلكم تعقلون 
> ثم قست قلوبكم من بعد ذلك فهي كالحجارة أو أشد قسوه وإن من الحجارة لما يتفجر منه الأنهار وإن منها لما يشقق فيخرج منه الماء وإن منها لما يهبط من خشية الله وما الله بغافل عما تعملون 
> أفتطمعون أن يؤمنوا لكم وقد كان فريق منهم يسمعون كلام الله ثم يحرفونه من بعد ما عقلوه وهم يعلمون 
> وإذا لقوا الذين أمنوا قالوا أمنا وإذا خلى بعضهم ببعض قالوا اتحدثونهم بما فتح الله عليكم ليحاجوكم به عند ربكم أفلا تعقلون


الحمدلله

----------


## ام احمد خالد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
أولا يعلمون أن الله يعلم ما يسرون وما يعلنون 
ومنهم أميون لا يعلمون الكتاب إلا أماني وإن هم إلا يظنون 
فويل للذين يكتبون الكتاب بأيديهم ثم يقولون هذا من عند الله ليشتروا به ثمنا قليلا فويل لهم مما كتبت أيديهم وويل لهم مما يكسبون 
وقالوا لن تمسنا النار إلا أياما معدودة قل إتخذتم عند الله عهدا فلن يخلف الله عهده أم تقولون على الله مالا تعلمون 
بلى من كسب سيئه وأحاطت به خطيئته فأولئك أصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون 
والذين أمنوا وعملوا الصالحات أولئك أصحاب الجنة هم فيها خالدون 
وإذ أخذنا ميثاق بني إسرئيل لا تعبدون إلا الله وبالوالدين إحسنا وذي القربى واليتامى والمساكين وقولوا للناس حسنا وأقيموا الصلاة وأتوا الزكاة ثم توليتم إلا قليلا منكم وأنتم معرضون

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> أولا يعلمون أن الله يعلم ما يسرون وما يعلنون 
> ومنهم أميون لا يعلمون الكتاب إلا أماني وإن هم إلا يظنون 
> فويل للذين يكتبون الكتاب بأيديهم ثم يقولون هذا من عند الله ليشتروا به ثمنا قليلا فويل لهم مما كتبت أيديهم وويل لهم مما يكسبون 
> وقالوا لن تمسنا النار إلا أياما معدودة قل إتخذتم عند الله عهدا فلن يخلف الله عهده أم تقولون على الله مالا تعلمون 
> بلى من كسب سيئه وأحاطت به خطيئته فأولئك أصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون 
> والذين أمنوا وعملوا الصالحات أولئك أصحاب الجنة هم فيها خالدون 
> وإذ أخذنا ميثاق بني إسرئيل لا تعبدون إلا الله وبالوالدين إحسنا وذي القربى واليتامى والمساكين وقولوا للناس حسنا وأقيموا الصلاة وأتوا الزكاة ثم توليتم إلا قليلا منكم وأنتم معرضون


الحمدلله

----------


## حورية الجنة

*هلا أختي .. السموحة انقطعت عنج فتره .. إن شاء الله من باجر برجع أسمع ..*

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> *هلا أختي .. السموحة انقطعت عنج فتره .. إن شاء الله من باجر برجع أسمع ..*


إن شاء الله ...الله يثبتج وتكملين حفظ السورة ويانا  :Smile:

----------


## ام احمد خالد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
وإذ أخذنا ميثاقكم لا تسفكون دماءكم ولا تخرجون أنفسكم من دياركم ثم أقررتم وأنتم تشهدون 
ثم أنتم هؤلاء تقتلون أنفسكم وتخرجون فريقا منكم من ديارهم تظاهرون عليهم بالإثم والعدوان 
وإن يأتوكم أسارى تفادوهم وهو محرم عليكم إخراجهم أفتؤمنون ببعض الكتاب وتكفرون ببعض فما جزاء من يفعل إلا جزي في الحياة الدنيا ويوم القيامة يردون إلى أشد العذاب وما الله بغافل عما تعملون 
أولئك الذين اشتروا الحياة الدنيا بالأخرة فلا يخفف عنهم العذاب ولا هم ينصرون 
ولقد أتينا موسى الكتاب وقفينا من بعده بالرسل وأتينا عيسى ابن مريم البينات وأيدناه بروح القدس 
أفكلما جاءكم رسول بما لا تهوى أنفسكم استكبرتم ففريقا كذبتم وفريقا تقتلون 
وقالوا فلوبنا غلف بل لعنهم الله بكفرهم فقليلا مايؤمنون

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> وإذ أخذنا ميثاقكم لا تسفكون دماءكم ولا تخرجون أنفسكم من دياركم ثم أقررتم وأنتم تشهدون 
> ثم أنتم هؤلاء تقتلون أنفسكم وتخرجون فريقا منكم من ديارهم تظاهرون عليهم بالإثم والعدوان 
> وإن يأتوكم أسارى تفادوهم وهو محرم عليكم إخراجهم أفتؤمنون ببعض الكتاب وتكفرون ببعض فما جزاء من يفعل إلا جزي في الحياة الدنيا ويوم القيامة يردون إلى أشد العذاب وما الله بغافل عما تعملون 
> أولئك الذين اشتروا الحياة الدنيا بالأخرة فلا يخفف عنهم العذاب ولا هم ينصرون 
> ولقد أتينا موسى الكتاب وقفينا من بعده بالرسل وأتينا عيسى ابن مريم البينات وأيدناه بروح القدس 
> أفكلما جاءكم رسول بما لا تهوى أنفسكم استكبرتم ففريقا كذبتم وفريقا تقتلون 
> وقالوا فلوبنا غلف بل لعنهم الله بكفرهم فقليلا مايؤمنون


الحمدلله

----------


## حورية الجنة

*عدنا و إن شاء الله أكمل الحفظ معاكم .. و السموحه مره ثانية ـأختي أم أحمد خالد* 

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*  
*و إذ قال ربك للملائكة إني جاعل في الأرض خليفة قالوا أتجعل فيها من يفسد فيها و يسفك الدماء و نحن نسبح بحمدك و نقدس لك قال إني أعلم ما لا تعلمون * وعلم آدم الأسماء كلها ثم عرضهم على الملائكة فقال أنبؤوني بأسماء هؤلاء إن كنتم صادقين * قالوا سبحانك لا علم لنا إلا ما علمتنا قال ألم أقل لكم إني أعلم غيب السماوات و الأرض و أعلم ما تبدون و ما كنتم تكتمون * و إذ قلنا للملائكة اسجدوا لآدم فسجدوا إلا أبليس أبى و استكبر و كان من الكافرين * و قلنا لآدم اسكن أنت و زوجك الجنة و كلا منها رغدا حيث شئتما و لا تقربا هذه الشجرة فتكونا من الظالمين * فأزلهما الشيطان عنها و أخرجهما مما كانا فيه و قلنا اهبطوا بعضكم لبعض عدو و لكم في الأرض مستقر و متاع إلى حين * و تلقى آدم من ربه كلمات فتاب عليه إنه هو التواب الرحيم **

----------


## حورية الجنة

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
> 
> 
> *و إذ قال ربك للملائكة إني جاعل في الأرض خليفة قالوا أتجعل فيها من يفسد فيها و يسفك الدماء و نحن نسبح بحمدك و نقدس لك قال إني أعلم ما لا تعلمون * وعلم آدم الأسماء كلها ثم عرضهم على الملائكة فقال أنبؤوني بأسماء هؤلاء إن كنتم صادقين * قالوا سبحانك لا علم لنا إلا ما علمتنا إنك أنت العليم الحكيم *قال يا آدم أنبئهم بأسمائهم فما أنبأهم بأسمائهم قال ألم أقل لكم إني أعلم غيب السماوات و الأرض و أعلم ما تبدون و ما كنتم تكتمون * و إذ قلنا للملائكة اسجدوا لآدم فسجدوا إلا أبليس أبى و استكبر و كان من الكافرين * و قلنا لآدم اسكن أنت و زوجك الجنة و كلا منها رغدا حيث شئتما و لا تقربا هذه الشجرة فتكونا من الظالمين * فأزلهما الشيطان عنها و أخرجهما مما كانا فيه و قلنا اهبطوا بعضكم لبعض عدو و لكم في الأرض مستقر و متاع إلى حين *فتلقى آدم من ربه كلمات فتاب عليه إنه هو التواب الرحيم **


 
*آوه استغفر الله وايد أخطاء .. في وايد أشيا نسيتها و كتبتها بالأحمر .. إن شاء الله أركز المره اليايه .. دعواتكم لي بالتوفيق ..*

----------


## ام احمد خالد

الله يوفقج إن شاء الله

----------


## حورية الجنة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*قلنا اهبطوا منها جميعا فإما يأتينكم مني هدى فمن تبع هداي فلا خوف عليهم و لا هم يحزنون * و الذين كفروا و كذبوا بآياتنا أولئك أصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون * يا بني إسرائيل اذكروا نعمتي التي أنعمت عليكم و أوفوا بعهدي أوف بعهدكم و إياي فارهبون * و آمنوا بما أنزلت مصدقا لما معكم و لا تكونوا أول كافر به و لا تشتروا بآياتي ثمنا قليلا و أياي فاتقون * و لا تلبسوا الحق بالباطل و تكتموا الحق و أنتم تعلمون * و أقيموا الصلاة و آتوا الزكاة و اركعوا مع الراكعين * أتأمرون الناس بالبر و تنسون أنفسكم و أنتم تتلون الكتاب أفلا تعقلون * و استعينوا بالصبر و الصلاة و إنها لكبيرة إلا على الخاشعين * الذين يظنون أنهم ملاقوا ربهم و أنهم إليه راجعون * يا بني إسرائيل اذكروا نعمتي التي أنعمت عليكم و أني فضلتكم على العالمين * و اتقوا يوما لا تجز نفس عن نفس شيئا و لا يقبل منها شفاعة و لايؤخذ منها عدل و لاهم ينصرون **

 :Sob7an:

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
> *قلنا اهبطوا منها جميعا فإما يأتينكم مني هدى فمن تبع هداي فلا خوف عليهم و لا هم يحزنون * و الذين كفروا و كذبوا بآياتنا أولئك أصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون * يا بني إسرائيل اذكروا نعمتي التي أنعمت عليكم و أوفوا بعهدي أوف بعهدكم و إياي فارهبون * و آمنوا بما أنزلت مصدقا لما معكم و لا تكونوا أول كافر به و لا تشتروا بآياتي ثمنا قليلا و أياي فاتقون * و لا تلبسوا الحق بالباطل و تكتموا الحق و أنتم تعلمون * و أقيموا الصلاة و آتوا الزكاة و اركعوا مع الراكعين * أتأمرون الناس بالبر و تنسون أنفسكم و أنتم تتلون الكتاب أفلا تعقلون * و استعينوا بالصبر و الصلاة و إنها لكبيرة إلا على الخاشعين * الذين يظنون أنهم ملاقوا ربهم و أنهم إليه راجعون * يا بني إسرائيل اذكروا نعمتي التي أنعمت عليكم و أني فضلتكم على العالمين * و اتقوا يوما لا تجزى نفس عن نفس شيئا و لا يقبل منها شفاعة و لايؤخذ منها عدل و لاهم ينصرون **


ماشاء الله تسميع ممتاز ...الله يسرلج الحفظ يااارب

----------


## ام احمد خالد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

ولما جاءهم كتاب من عند الله مصدق لما معهم وكانوا من قبل يستفتحون على الذين كفروا فلما جاءهم ما عرفوا كفروا به فلعنه الله على الكافرين 
بئسما اشتروا به أنفسهم أن يكفروا بما أنزل الله بغيا أن ينزل الله من فضله على من يشاء من عباده فباءو بغضب على غضب وللكافرين عذاب مهين 
وإذا قيل لهم أمنوا بما أنزل الله قالوا نؤمن بما أنزل علينا ويكفرون بما وراءه وهو الحق مصدقا لما معهم قل فلما تقتلون أنبياء الله من قبل إن كنتم مؤمنين 
ولقد جاءكم موسى بالبينات ثم اتخذتم العجل من بعده وأنتم ظالمون 
وإذ أخذنا ميثاقكم ورفعنا فوقكم الطور خذوا ما أتيناكم بقوة واسمعوا قالوا سمعنا وعصينا وأشربوا 
في قلوبهم العجل بكفرهم قل بئسما يأمركم به إيمانكم إن كنتم مؤمنين

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> ولما جاءهم كتاب من عند الله مصدق لما معهم وكانوا من قبل يستفتحون على الذين كفروا فلما جاءهم ما عرفوا كفروا به فلعنه الله على الكافرين 
> بئسما اشتروا به أنفسهم أن يكفروا بما أنزل الله بغيا أن ينزل الله من فضله على من يشاء من عباده فباءو بغضب على غضب وللكافرين عذاب مهين 
> وإذا قيل لهم أمنوا بما أنزل الله قالوا نؤمن بما أنزل علينا ويكفرون بما وراءه وهو الحق مصدقا لما معهم قل فلما تقتلون أنبياء الله من قبل إن كنتم مؤمنين 
> ولقد جاءكم موسى بالبينات ثم اتخذتم العجل من بعده وأنتم ظالمون 
> وإذ أخذنا ميثاقكم ورفعنا فوقكم الطور خذوا ما أتيناكم بقوة واسمعوا قالوا سمعنا وعصينا وأشربوا 
> في قلوبهم العجل بكفرهم قل بئسما يأمركم به إيمانكم إن كنتم مؤمنين


الحمدلله

----------


## حورية الجنة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*و إذ نجيناكم من آل فرعون يسومونكم سوء العذاب يذبحون أبناءكم و يستحيون نساءكم و في ذلكم بلاء من ربكم عظيم * و إذ فرقنا بكم البحر فأنجيناكم و أغرقنا آل فرعون و أنتم تنظرون * و إذ واعدنا موسى أربعين ليلة فاتخذتم العجل من بعده و أنتم ظالمون * ثم عفونا عنكم من بعد ذلك لعلكم تشكرون * و إذ آتينا موسى الكتاب و الفرقان لعلكم تهتدون * و إذ قال موسى لقومه يا قومي إنكم ظلمتم أنفسكم باتخاذكم العجل فتوبوا إلى بارئكم فاقتلوا أنفسكم ذلكم خير لكم عند بارئكم فتاب عليكم إنه هو التواب الرحيم * و إذ قلتم يا موسى لن نؤمن لك حتى نرى الله جهرة فأخذتكم الصاعقة و أنتم تنظرون * ثم عفونا عنكم من بعد ذلك لعلكم تشكرون * و ظللنا عليكم الغمام و أنزلنا عليكم المن و السلوى كلوا من طيبات ما رزقناكم و ما ظلمونا و لكن كانوا أنفسهم يظلمون **

 :Astaghfor:

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
> 
> *و إذ نجيناكم من آل فرعون يسومونكم سوء العذاب يذبحون أبناءكم و يستحيون نساءكم و في ذلكم بلاء من ربكم عظيم * و إذ فرقنا بكم البحر فأنجيناكم و أغرقنا آل فرعون و أنتم تنظرون * و إذ واعدنا موسى أربعين ليلة.... فاتخذتم العجل من بعده و أنتم ظالمون * ثم عفونا عنكم من بعد ذلك لعلكم تشكرون * و إذ آتينا موسى الكتاب و الفرقان لعلكم تهتدون * و إذ قال موسى لقومه يا قومي إنكم ظلمتم أنفسكم باتخاذكم العجل فتوبوا إلى بارئكم فاقتلوا أنفسكم ذلكم خير لكم عند بارئكم فتاب عليكم إنه هو التواب الرحيم * و إذ قلتم يا موسى لن نؤمن لك حتى نرى الله جهرة فأخذتكم الصاعقة و أنتم تنظرون * ثم عفونا عنكم من بعد ذلك لعلكم تشكرون * و ظللنا عليكم الغمام و أنزلنا عليكم المن و السلوى كلوا من طيبات ما رزقناكم و ما ظلمونا و لكن كانوا أنفسهم يظلمون **


ثم بعثناكم من بعد موتكم لعلكم تشكرون 

الله يوفقج ياارب

----------


## ام احمد خالد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
قل إن كانت لكم الدار الأخرة عند الله خالصة من دون الناس فتمنوا الموت إن كنتم صادقين 
ولن يتمنوه أبدا بما قدمت أيديهم والله عليم بالظالمين 
ولتجدنهم أحرص الناس على حياة ومن الذين أشركوا يود أحدهم لو يعمر ألف سنة وما هو بمزحزحه من العذاب أن يعمر والله بصير بما يعملون 
قل من كان عدوا لجبريل فإنه نزله على قلبك بإذن الله مصدقا لما بين يديه وهدى وبشرى للمؤمنين 
من كان عدوا لله وملائكتة ورسله وجبريل وميكال فإن الله عدوا للكافرين 
ولقد أرسلنا إليك أيات بينات وما يكفر بها إلا الفاسقون 
أوكلما عاهدوا عهدا نبذه فريق منه بل أكثرهم لا يؤمنون 
ولما جاءهم كتاب من عند الله مصدقا لما معهم نبذ فريق من اللذين أوتوا الكتاب وراء ظهورهم كأنهم لا يعلمون

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> قل إن كانت لكم الدار الأخرة عند الله خالصة من دون الناس فتمنوا الموت إن كنتم صادقين 
> ولن يتمنوه أبدا بما قدمت أيديهم والله عليم بالظالمين 
> ولتجدنهم أحرص الناس على حياة ومن الذين أشركوا يود أحدهم لو يعمر ألف سنة وما هو بمزحزحه من العذاب أن يعمر والله بصير بما يعملون 
> قل من كان عدوا لجبريل فإنه نزله على قلبك بإذن الله مصدقا لما بين يديه وهدى وبشرى للمؤمنين 
> من كان عدوا لله وملائكتة ورسله وجبريل وميكال فإن الله عدوا للكافرين 
> ولقد أرسلنا إليك أيات بينات وما يكفر بها إلا الفاسقون 
> أوكلما عاهدوا عهدا نبذه فريق منه بل أكثرهم لا يؤمنون 
> ولما جاءهم كتاب من عند الله مصدقا لما معهم نبذ فريق من اللذين أوتوا الكتاب وراء ظهورهم كأنهم لا يعلمون


الحمدلله

----------


## حورية الجنة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*و إذ قلنا ادخلوا هذه القرية فكلوا منها حيث شئتم رغدا و ادخلوا الباب سجدا و قولوا حطة نغفر لكم خطاياكم و سنزيد المحسنين * فبدل الذين ظلموا قولا غير الذي قيل لهم فأنزلنا على الذين ظلموا رجزا من السماء بما كانوا يفسقون * و إذ استسقى موسى لقومه فقلنا اضرب بعصاك الحجر فانفجرت منه اثتنا عشر عينا قد علم كل أناس مأكلهم و كلوا و اشربوا من رزق الله و لا تعثوا في الأرض مفسدين * و إذ قلتم يا موسى لن نصبر على طعام واحد فادع لنا ربك يخرج لنا مما تنبت الأرض من بقلها و قثائها و فومها و عدسها و بصلها قال أتستبدلون الذي هو أدنى بالذي هو خيرا اهبطوا مصرا فإن لكم ما سألتم و ضربت عليهم الذلة و المسكنة و باءوا بغضب من الله ذلك بأنهم كانوا يكفرون بآيات الله و يقتلون النبيين بغير الحق ذلك بما عصوا و كانوا يعتدون **

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
> 
> *و إذ قلنا ادخلوا هذه القرية فكلوا منها حيث شئتم رغدا و ادخلوا الباب سجدا و قولوا حطة نغفر لكم خطاياكم و سنزيد المحسنين * فبدل الذين ظلموا قولا غير الذي قيل لهم فأنزلنا على الذين ظلموا رجزا من السماء بما كانوا يفسقون * و إذ استسقى موسى لقومه فقلنا اضرب بعصاك الحجر فانفجرت منه اثتنا عشر عينا قد علم كل أناس مأكلهم و كلوا و اشربوا من رزق الله و لا تعثوا في الأرض مفسدين * و إذ قلتم يا موسى لن نصبر على طعام واحد فادع لنا ربك يخرج لنا مما تنبت الأرض من بقلها و قثائها و فومها و عدسها و بصلها قال أتستبدلون الذي هو أدنى بالذي هو خيرا اهبطوا مصرا فإن لكم ما سألتم و ضربت عليهم الذلة و المسكنة و باءوا بغضب من الله ذلك بأنهم كانوا يكفرون بآيات الله و يقتلون النبيين بغير الحق ذلك بما عصوا و كانوا يعتدون **


ماشاء الله ...الله يوفقج يااارب

----------


## نهاروليل

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

سامحينا على التأخير يا أم أحمد خالد

كنت أعيد التسميع بالكتابة أريد اسمع صح.. شو أسوي

ألحين إن شاء الله أسمع وإذا فيه أخطاء برد أسمع شفوي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

" قلنا اهبطوا منها جميعاً فإما يأتينكم مني هدىً فمن تبع هداي فلا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون والذين كفروا وكذبوا بآياتنا أولئك أصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون يا بني إسرائيل اذكروا نعمتي التي أنعمت عليكم وأوفوا بعهدي أوف بعهدكم وإياي فارهبون وآمنوا بما أنزل مصدقاً لما معكم ولا تكونوا اول كافرٍ به ولا تشتروا بآياتي ثمناً قليلاً وإياي فاتقون ولا تلبسوا الحق بالباطل وتكتموا الحق وأنتم تعلمون وأقيموا الصلاة وآتوا الزكاة واركعوا مع الراكعين أتأمرون الناس بالبر وتنسون أنفسكم وأنتم تتلون الكتاب أفلا تعقلون واستعينوا بالصبر والصلاة وإنها لكبيرة إلا على الخاشعين الذين يظنون أنهم ملاقوا ربهم وأنهم إليه راجعون يابني إسرائيل اذكروا نعمتي التي أنعمت عليكم وأني فضلتكم على العالمين واتقوا يوماً لا تجزي نفسٌ عن نفسٍ شيئاً ولا تقبل منها شفاعةٌ ولا يؤخذ منها عدلٌ ولا هم ينصرون "

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
> سامحينا على التأخير يا أم أحمد خالد
> 
> كنت أعيد التسميع بالكتابة أريد اسمع صح.. شو أسوي
> 
> ألحين إن شاء الله أسمع وإذا فيه أخطاء برد أسمع شفوي
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> ...


تسميع ممتاز بارك الله فيج ....الله يسرلج الحفظ يااارب

----------


## نهاروليل

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
جزاج ربي خير 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
"وإذ نجيناكم من آل فرعون يسومونكم سوء العذاب يذبحون أبناءكم ويستحيون نساءكم وفي ذلكم بلاء من ربكم عظيم وإذ فرقنا بكم البحر فأنجيناكم وأغرقنا آل فرعون وأنتم تنظرون وإذ واعدنا موسى أربعين ليلة ثم اتخذتم العجل من بعده وأنتم ظالمون ثم عفونا عنكم من بعد ذلكم لعلكم تشكرون وإذ آتينا موسى الكتاب والفرقان لعلكم تهتدون وإذ قال موسى لقومه يا قوم إنكم ظلمتم أنفسكم باتخاذكم العجل فتوبوا إلى بارئكم فاقتلوا أنفسكم ذلكم خير لكم عند بارئكم فتاب عليكم إنه هو التواب الرحيم وإذ قلتم يا موسى لن نؤمن لك حتى نرى الله جهرة فأخذتكم الصاعقة وأنتم تنظرون ثم بعثناكم من بعد موتكم لعلكم تشكرون وظللنا عليكم الغمام وأنزلنا عليكم المن والسلوى كلوا من طيبات ما رزقناكم وما ظلمونا ولكن كانوا أنفسهم يظلمون"

----------


## smile

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وبشر الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات أن لهم جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار كلما رزقوامنها من ثمرة رزقاً قالوا هذا الذي رزقنا من قبل وأتو به متشابها ولهم فيها أزواج مطهرة وهم فيها خالدون # إن الله لا يستحي أن يضرب مثلاً ما بعوضة فما فوقها فأما الذين آمنوا فيعلمون أنه الحق من ربهم وأما الذين كفروا فيقولون ماذا أراد الله بهذا مثلا يضل به كثيراً ويهدي به كثيراً وما يضل به إلا الفاسقين # الذين ينقضون عهد الله من بعد ميثاقه ويقطعون ما أمر الله به أن يوصل ويفسدون في الأرض أولئك هم الخاسرون # كيف تكفرون بالله وكنتم أمواتاً فأحياكم ثم يميتكم ثم يحييكم ثم إليه ترجعون # هو الذي خلق لكم مافي الأرض جميعاً ثم استوى إلى السماء فسواهن سبع سموات وهو بكل شي عليم

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> جزاج ربي خير 
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> "وإذ نجيناكم من آل فرعون يسومونكم سوء العذاب يذبحون أبناءكم ويستحيون نساءكم وفي ذلكم بلاء من ربكم عظيم وإذ فرقنا بكم البحر فأنجيناكم وأغرقنا آل فرعون وأنتم تنظرون وإذ واعدنا موسى أربعين ليلة ثم اتخذتم العجل من بعده وأنتم ظالمون ثم عفونا عنكم من بعد ذلكم لعلكم تشكرون وإذ آتينا موسى الكتاب والفرقان لعلكم تهتدون وإذ قال موسى لقومه يا قوم إنكم ظلمتم أنفسكم باتخاذكم العجل فتوبوا إلى بارئكم فاقتلوا أنفسكم ذلكم خير لكم عند بارئكم فتاب عليكم إنه هو التواب الرحيم وإذ قلتم يا موسى لن نؤمن لك حتى نرى الله جهرة فأخذتكم الصاعقة وأنتم تنظرون ثم بعثناكم من بعد موتكم لعلكم تشكرون وظللنا عليكم الغمام وأنزلنا عليكم المن والسلوى كلوا من طيبات ما رزقناكم وما ظلمونا ولكن كانوا أنفسهم يظلمون"


بارك الله فيج ....الله يسرلج الحفظ يااارب

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> وبشر الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات أن لهم جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار كلما رزقوامنها من ثمرة رزقاً قالوا هذا الذي رزقنا من قبل وأتوا به متشابها ولهم فيها أزواج مطهرة وهم فيها خالدون # إن الله لا يستحي أن يضرب مثلاً ما بعوضة فما فوقها فأما الذين آمنوا فيعلمون أنه الحق من ربهم وأما الذين كفروا فيقولون ماذا أراد الله بهذا مثلا يضل به كثيراً ويهدي به كثيراً وما يضل به إلا الفاسقين # الذين ينقضون عهد الله من بعد ميثاقه ويقطعون ما أمر الله به أن يوصل ويفسدون في الأرض أولئك هم الخاسرون # كيف تكفرون بالله وكنتم أمواتاً فأحياكم ثم يميتكم ثم يحييكم ثم إليه ترجعون # هو الذي خلق لكم مافي الأرض جميعاً ثم استوى إلى السماء فسواهن سبع سموات وهو بكل شي عليم


ماشاء الله ...الله يسرلج الحفظ يااارب

----------


## ام احمد خالد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
واتبعوا ما تتلوا الشياطين على ملك سليمان وما كفر سليمان ولكن الشياطين كفروا يعلمون الناس السحر وما أنزل على الملكين ببابل هاروت وماروت وما يعلمان من أحدا حتى يقولا إنما نحن فتنة فلا تكفر ويتعلمون منهما مايفرقون به بين المرء وزوجة وما هم بضارين به من أحدا إلا بإذن الله ويتعلمون ما يضرهم ولا ينفعهم 
ولقد علموا لمن اشتراه ماله في الأخرة من خلاق ولبئس ما شروا به أنفسهم لو كانوا يعلمون 
ولو أنهم أمنوا وأتقوا لمثوبة من عند الله خير لو كانوا يعلمون 
ياأيها الذين أمنوا لا تقولوا راعنا وقولوا أنظرنا واسمعوا وللكافرين عذاب أليم 
مايود الذين كفروا من أهل الكتاب ولا المشركين أن ينزل عليكم من خير من ربكم والله يختص برحمته من يشاء والله ذو الفضل العظيم

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> واتبعوا ما تتلوا الشياطين على ملك سليمان وما كفر سليمان ولكن الشياطين كفروا يعلمون الناس السحر وما أنزل على الملكين ببابل هاروت وماروت وما يعلمان من أحدا حتى يقولا إنما نحن فتنة فلا تكفر ويتعلمون منهما مايفرقون به بين المرء وزوجة وما هم بضارين به من أحدا إلا بإذن الله ويتعلمون ما يضرهم ولا ينفعهم 
> ولقد علموا لمن اشتراه ماله في الأخرة من خلاق ولبئس ما شروا به أنفسهم لو كانوا يعلمون 
> ولو أنهم أمنوا وأتقوا لمثوبة من عند الله خير لو كانوا يعلمون 
> ياأيها الذين أمنوا لا تقولوا راعنا وقولوا أنظرنا واسمعوا وللكافرين عذاب أليم 
> مايود الذين كفروا من أهل الكتاب ولا المشركين أن ينزل عليكم من خير من ربكم والله يختص برحمته من يشاء والله ذو الفضل العظيم


الحمدلله

----------


## حورية الجنة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*إن الذين آمنوا والذين هادوا و النصارى و الصابئين من آمن بالله و اليوم الآخر و عمل صالحا فلهم أجرهم عند ربهم و لا خوف عليهم و لا هم يحزنون * و إذ أخذنا ميثاقكم و رفعنا فوقكم الطور خذوا ما أتيناكم بقوة و اذكروا ما فيه لعلكم تتقون * ثم توليتم من بعد ذلك فلولا فضل الله عليكم ورحمته لكنتم من الخاسرين * و لقد علمتم الذين اعتدوا منكم في السبت فقلنا لهم كونوا قردة خاسئين * فجعلناها نكالا لما بين يديها و ما خلفها و موعظة للمتقين * و إذ قال موسى لقومه إن الله يأمركم أن تذبحوا بقرة قالوا أتتخذنا هزوا قال أعوذ بالله أن أكون من الجاهلين * قالوا ادع لنا ربك يبين لنا ماهي قال إنه يقول إنها بقرة لا فارض و لا بكر عوان بين ذلك فافعلوا ما تأمرون * قالوا ادع لنا ربك يبين لنا ما لونها قال إنه يقول إنها بقرة صفراء فاقع لونها تسر الناظرين * قالوا ادع لنا ربك يبين لنا ما هي إن البقر تشابه علينا و إنا إن شاء الله لمهتدون * قال إنه يقول إنها بقرة لا ذلول تثير الأرض و تسقي الحرث مسلمة لاشية فيها قالوا الآن جئت بالحق فذبحوها و ما كادوا يفعلون **

----------


## حورية الجنة

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
> 
> 
> *إن الذين آمنوا والذين هادوا و النصارى و الصابئين من آمن بالله و اليوم الآخر و عمل صالحا فلهم أجرهم عند ربهم و لا خوف عليهم و لا هم يحزنون * و إذ أخذنا ميثاقكم و رفعنا فوقكم الطور خذوا ما آتيناكم بقوة و اذكروا ما فيه لعلكم تتقون * ثم توليتم من بعد ذلك فلولا فضل الله عليكم ورحمته لكنتم من الخاسرين * و لقد علمتم الذين اعتدوا منكم في السبت فقلنا لهم كونوا قردة خاسئين * فجعلناها نكالا لما بين يديها و ما خلفها و موعظة للمتقين * و إذ قال موسى لقومه إن الله يأمركم أن تذبحوا بقرة قالوا أتتخذنا هزوا قال أعوذ بالله أن أكون من الجاهلين * قالوا ادع لنا ربك يبين لنا ماهي قال إنه يقول إنها بقرة لا فارض و لا بكر عوان بين ذلك فافعلوا ما تأمرون * قالوا ادع لنا ربك يبين لنا ما لونها قال إنه يقول إنها بقرة صفراء فاقع لونها تسر الناظرين * قالوا ادع لنا ربك يبين لنا ما هي إن البقر تشابه علينا و إنا إن شاء الله لمهتدون * قال إنه يقول إنها بقرة لا ذلول تثير الأرض و لا تسقي الحرث مسلمة لاشية فيها قالوا الآن جئت بالحق فذبحوها و ما كادوا يفعلون **


*تم تصحيح الأخطاء بالأحمر ..*

----------


## موق عيني

بشارك وياكم ان شاء الله ويارب اقدر احفظ سورة البقره كامله

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> بشارك وياكم ان شاء الله ويارب اقدر احفظ سورة البقره كامله


حياج اختي ويانا ....الله يسرلج الحفظ يااارب

----------


## نهاروليل

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

"وإذ قلنا ادخلوا هذه القرية فكلوا منها حيث شئتم رغداً وادخلوا الباب سجداً وقولوا حطة نغفر لكم خطاياكم وسنزيد المحسنين فبدل الذين ظلموا قولاً غير الذي قيل لهم فأنزلنا على الذين ظلموا رجزاً من السماء بما كانوا يفسقون وإذ استسقى موسى لقومه فقلنا اضرب بعصاك الحجر فانفجرت منه اثنتا عشرة عيناً قد علم كل أناس مشربهم كلوا واشربوا من رزق الله ولا تعثوا في الأرض مفسدين وإذ قلتم يا موسى لن نصبر على طعامٍ واحدٍ فادعوا لنا ربك يخرج لنا مما تنبت الأرض من بقلها وقثائها وفومها وعدسها وبصلها قال أتستبدلون الذي هو أدنى بالذي هو خير اهبطوا مصراً فإن لكم ما سألتم وضربت عليهم الذلة والمسكنة وباءوا بغضبٍ من الله ذلك بأنهم كانوا يكفرون بآيات الله ويقتلون النبيين بغير الحق ذلك بما عصوا وكانوا يعتدون"

----------


## نهاروليل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

"إن الذين آمنوا والذين هادوا والنصارى والصابئين من آمن بالله واليوم الآخر وعمل صالحاً فلهم أجرهم عند ربهم ولا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون وإذ أخذنا ميثاقكم ورفعنا فوقكم الطور خذوا ما آتيناكم بقوة واسمعوا ما فيه لعلكم تتقون ثم توليتم من بعد ذلك فلولا فضل الله عليكم ورحمته لكنتم من الخاسرين ولقد علمتم الذين اعتدوا منكم في السبت فقلنا لهم كونوا قردة خاسئين فجعلناها نكالاً لما بين يديها وما خلفها وموعظة للمتقين وإذ قال موسى لقومه إن الله يأمركم أن تذبحوا بقرة قالوا أتتخذنا هزواً قال أعوذ بالله أن أكون من الجاهلين قالوا ادعُ لنا ربك يبين لنا ما هي قال إنه يقول إنها بقرة لا فارضٌ ولا بكرٌ عوانٌ بين ذلك فافعلوا ما تؤمرون قالوا ادعُ لنا ربك يبين لنا ما لونها قال إنه يقول إنها بقرة صفراء فاقعٌ لونها تسر الناظرين"

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> "وإذ قلنا ادخلوا هذه القرية فكلوا منها حيث شئتم رغداً وادخلوا الباب سجداً وقولوا حطة نغفر لكم خطاياكم وسنزيد المحسنين فبدل الذين ظلموا قولاً غير الذي قيل لهم فأنزلنا على الذين ظلموا رجزاً من السماء بما كانوا يفسقون وإذ استسقى موسى لقومه فقلنا اضرب بعصاك الحجر فانفجرت منه اثنتا عشرة عيناً قد علم كل أناس مشربهم كلوا واشربوا من رزق الله ولا تعثوا في الأرض مفسدين وإذ قلتم يا موسى لن نصبر على طعامٍ واحدٍ فادعوا لنا ربك يخرج لنا مما تنبت الأرض من بقلها وقثائها وفومها وعدسها وبصلها قال أتستبدلون الذي هو أدنى بالذي هو خير اهبطوا مصراً فإن لكم ما سألتم وضربت عليهم الذلة والمسكنة وباءوا بغضبٍ من الله ذلك بأنهم كانوا يكفرون بآيات الله ويقتلون النبيين بغير الحق ذلك بما عصوا وكانوا يعتدون"


ماشاء الله...الله يوفقج يااارب

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> "إن الذين آمنوا والذين هادوا والنصارى والصابئين من آمن بالله واليوم الآخر وعمل صالحاً فلهم أجرهم عند ربهم ولا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون وإذ أخذنا ميثاقكم ورفعنا فوقكم الطور خذوا ما آتيناكم بقوة واسمعوا ما فيه لعلكم تتقون ثم توليتم من بعد ذلك فلولا فضل الله عليكم ورحمته لكنتم من الخاسرين ولقد علمتم الذين اعتدوا منكم في السبت فقلنا لهم كونوا قردة خاسئين فجعلناها نكالاً لما بين يديها وما خلفها وموعظة للمتقين وإذ قال موسى لقومه إن الله يأمركم أن تذبحوا بقرة قالوا أتتخذنا هزواً قال أعوذ بالله أن أكون من الجاهلين قالوا ادعُ لنا ربك يبين لنا ما هي قال إنه يقول إنها بقرة لا فارضٌ ولا بكرٌ عوانٌ بين ذلك فافعلوا ما تؤمرون قالوا ادعُ لنا ربك يبين لنا ما لونها قال إنه يقول إنها بقرة صفراء فاقعٌ لونها تسر الناظرين"


بارك الله فيج ...الله يسرلج الحفظ يااارب

----------


## ام احمد خالد

استغفر الله العظيم

----------


## ام احمد خالد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

ما ننسخ من أيه أو ننسها نأتي بخير منها أو مثلها ألم تعلم أن الله على كل شيئ قدير 
ألم تعلم أن الله له ملك السماوات والأرض والله وما لكم من دون الله من ولي ولا نصير 
أم تريدون أن تسألوا رسولكم كما سئل موسى من قبل ومن يتبدل الكفر بالإيمان فقد ضل سواء السبيل 
ود كثير من أهل الكتاب لو يردونكم من بعد إيمانكم كفرا حسدا من عند أنفسهم من بعد ما تبين لهم الحق فاعفوا واصفحوا حتى يأتي الله بأمره إن الله على كل شيئ قدير 
وأقيموا الصلاة وأتوا الزكاة وما تقدموا لأنفسكم من خير تجدوه عند الله والله بما تعملون بصير 
وقالوا لن يدخل الجنة إلا من كان هودا أو نصارى تلك أمانيهم قل هاتوا برهانكم إن كنتم صادقين 
بلى من أسلم وجهه لله وهو محسن فله أجره عند ربه ولا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> ما ننسخ من أيه أو ننسها نأتي بخير منها أو مثلها ألم تعلم أن الله على كل شيئ قدير 
> ألم تعلم أن الله له ملك السماوات والأرض والله وما لكم من دون الله من ولي ولا نصير 
> أم تريدون أن تسألوا رسولكم كما سئل موسى من قبل ومن يتبدل الكفر بالإيمان فقد ضل سواء السبيل 
> ود كثير من أهل الكتاب لو يردونكم من بعد إيمانكم كفرا حسدا من عند أنفسهم من بعد ما تبين لهم الحق فاعفوا واصفحوا حتى يأتي الله بأمره إن الله على كل شيئ قدير 
> وأقيموا الصلاة وأتوا الزكاة وما تقدموا لأنفسكم من خير تجدوه عند الله والله بما تعملون بصير 
> وقالوا لن يدخل الجنة إلا من كان هودا أو نصارى تلك أمانيهم قل هاتوا برهانكم إن كنتم صادقين 
> بلى من أسلم وجهه لله وهو محسن فله أجره عند ربه ولا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون


الحمد لله

----------


## حورية الجنة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*و إذ قتلتم نفسا فأدرأتم فيها و الله مخرج ما كنتم تكتمون * فقلنا اضربوه ببعضها كذلك يحيي الله الموتى و يريكم آياته لعلكم تعقلون * ثم قست قلوبكم من بعد ذلك فهي كالحجارة أو أشد قسوة و إن منها لما يتفجر منه الأنهار و إن منها لما يشقق فيخرج منه الماء و إن منها لما يهبط من خشية الله و ما الله بغافل عما كانوا يعملون * أفتطمعون أن يؤمنوا لكم و قد كان فريق منهم يسمعون كلام الله ثم يحرفونه من بعد ما عقلوه و هم يعلمون * و إذا لقوا الذين آمنوا قالوا آمنا و إذا خلا بعضهم إلى بعض قالوا أتحدثونهم بما فتح الله عليكم ليحاجوكم به عند ربكم أفلا تعقلون * أو لا يعلمون أن الله يعلم ما يسرون و ما يعلنون * و منهم أميون لا يعلمون الكتاب إلا أماني و إن هم إلا يظنون **

----------


## حورية الجنة

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
> 
> 
> *و إذ قتلتم نفسا فأدرأتم فيها و الله مخرج ما كنتم تكتمون * فقلنا اضربوه ببعضها كذلك يحيي الله الموتى و يريكم آياته لعلكم تعقلون * ثم قست قلوبكم من بعد ذلك فهي كالحجارة أو أشد قسوة و إن من الحجارة لما يتفجر منه الأنهار و إن منها لما يشقق فيخرج منه الماء و إن منها لما يهبط من خشية الله و ما الله بغافل عما تعملون * أفتطمعون أن يؤمنوا لكم و قد كان فريق منهم يسمعون كلام الله ثم يحرفونه من بعد ما عقلوه و هم يعلمون * و إذا لقوا الذين آمنوا قالوا آمنا و إذا خلا بعضهم إلى بعض قالوا أتحدثونهم بما فتح الله عليكم ليحاجوكم به عند ربكم أفلا تعقلون * أو لا يعلمون أن الله يعلم ما يسرون و ما يعلنون * و منهم أميون لا يعلمون الكتاب إلا أماني و إن هم إلا يظنون **


 
*تم تصحيح الأخطاء بالأحمر ..*
* وفقكم الله ..* 
**

----------


## نهاروليل

جزاج الله عنا خير

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

"قالوا ادعُ لنا ربك يبين لنا ماهي إن البقر تشابه علينا وإنا إن شاء الله لمهتدون قال إنه يقول إنها بقرة لا ذلول تثير الأرض ولا تسقي الحرث مسلمة لا شية فيها قالوا الآن جئت بالحق فذبحوها وما كادوا يفعلون وإذ قتلتم نفساً فادارءتم فيها والله مخرجٌ ما كنتم تكتمون فقلنا اضربوه ببعضها كذلك يحيي الله الموتى ويريكم آياته لعلكم تتقون ثم قست قلوبكم من بعد ذلك فهي كالحجارة أو أشد قسوة وإن من الحجارة لما يتفجر منها الأنهار وإن منها لما يشقق فيخرج منها الماء وإن منها لما يهبط من خشية الله وما الله بغافلٍ عما تعملون أفتطمعون أن يؤمنوا لكم وقد كان فريق منهم يسمعون كلام الله ثم يحرفونه من بعد ما عقلوه وهم يعلمون وإذا لقوا الذين آمنوا قالوا آمنا وإذا خلا بعضهم لبعض قالوا أتحدثونهم بما فتح الله عليكم ليحاجوكم به عن ربكم أفلا تعقلون"

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> جزاج الله عنا خير
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> "قالوا ادعُ لنا ربك يبين لنا ماهي إن البقر تشابه علينا وإنا إن شاء الله لمهتدون قال إنه يقول إنها بقرة لا ذلول تثير الأرض ولا تسقي الحرث مسلمة لا شية فيها قالوا الآن جئت بالحق فذبحوها وما كادوا يفعلون وإذ قتلتم نفساً فادارءتم فيها والله مخرجٌ ما كنتم تكتمون فقلنا اضربوه ببعضها كذلك يحيي الله الموتى ويريكم آياته لعلكم تتقون ثم قست قلوبكم من بعد ذلك فهي كالحجارة أو أشد قسوة وإن من الحجارة لما يتفجر منها الأنهار وإن منها لما يشقق فيخرج منها الماء وإن منها لما يهبط من خشية الله وما الله بغافلٍ عما تعملون أفتطمعون أن يؤمنوا لكم وقد كان فريق منهم يسمعون كلام الله ثم يحرفونه من بعد ما عقلوه وهم يعلمون وإذا لقوا الذين آمنوا قالوا آمنا وإذا خلا بعضهم ....لبعض قالوا أتحدثونهم بما فتح الله عليكم ليحاجوكم به عن ربكم أفلا تعقلون"


بارك الله فيج ....الله يسرلج الحفظ إن شاء الله

----------


## حورية الجنة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*فويل للذين يكتبون الكتاب بأيديهم ثم يقولون هذا من عند الله ليشتروا به ثمنا قليلا فويل لهم مما كتبت أيديهم و ويل لهم مما يكسبون * و قالوا لن تمسنا النار إلا أياما معدوده قل أتخذتم عند الله عهدا فلن يخلف الله عهده أم تقولون على الله ما لا تعلمون * بلى من كسب سيئة و أحاطت به خطيتئه فأولئك أصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون * والذين آمنوا و عملوا الصالحات أولئك أصحاب الجنة هم فيها خالدون * و إذا أخذنا ميثاق بني إسرائيل لا تعبدون إلا الله و بالوالدين إحسانا و ذي القربى و اليتامى و المساكين و قولوا للناس حسنا و أقيموا الصلاة و آتوا الزكاة ثم توليتم إلا قليلا منكم و إنتم معرضون **

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *فويل للذين يكتبون الكتاب بأيديهم ثم يقولون هذا من عند الله ليشتروا به ثمنا قليلا فويل لهم مما كتبت أيديهم و ويل لهم مما يكسبون * و قالوا لن تمسنا النار إلا أياما معدوده قل أتخذتم عند الله عهدا فلن يخلف الله عهده أم تقولون على الله ما لا تعلمون * بلى من كسب سيئة و أحاطت به خطيتئه فأولئك أصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون * والذين آمنوا و عملوا الصالحات أولئك أصحاب الجنة هم فيها خالدون * و إذا أخذنا ميثاق بني إسرائيل لا تعبدون إلا الله و بالوالدين إحسانا و ذي القربى و اليتامى و المساكين و قولوا للناس حسنا و أقيموا الصلاة و آتوا الزكاة ثم توليتم إلا قليلا منكم و إنتم معرضون **


ماشاء الله ...الله يسرلج الحفظ يااارب

----------


## حورية الجنة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*و إذ أخذنا ميثاقكم لا تسفكون دماءكم و لا تخرجون أنفسكم من دياركم ثم أقررتم و أنتم تشهدون * ثم أنتم هؤلاء تقتلون أنفسكم و تخرجون فريقا منكم من ديارهم تظاهرون عليهم بالإثم و العدوان و إن يأتوكم أسارى تفادوهم و هو محرم عليكم إخراجهم أفتؤمنون ببعض الكتاب و تكفرون ببعض فما جزاء من يفعل ذلك منكم إلا خزي في الحياة الدنيا و يوم القيامة يردون إلى أشد العذاب و ما الله بغافل عما تعملون * أولئك الذين اشتروا الحياة الدنيا بالأخرة فلا يخفف عنهم العذاب و لاهم ينصرون * و لقد آتينا موسى البينات و قفينا من بعده بالرسل و آتينا عيسى ابن مريم البينات و أيدناه بروح القدس أفكلما جاءكم رسول بما لا تهوى أنفسكم استكبرتم ففريقا كذبتم و فريقا تقتلون * و قالوا قلوبنا غلف بل لعنهم الله بكفرهم فقليلا ما يؤمنون ** 

 :Sob7an:

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
> 
> *و إذ أخذنا ميثاقكم لا تسفكون دماءكم و لا تخرجون أنفسكم من دياركم ثم أقررتم و أنتم تشهدون * ثم أنتم هؤلاء تقتلون أنفسكم و تخرجون فريقا منكم من ديارهم تظاهرون عليهم بالإثم و العدوان و إن يأتوكم أسارى تفادوهم و هو محرم عليكم إخراجهم أفتؤمنون ببعض الكتاب و تكفرون ببعض فما جزاء من يفعل ذلك منكم إلا خزي في الحياة الدنيا و يوم القيامة يردون إلى أشد العذاب و ما الله بغافل عما تعملون * أولئك الذين اشتروا الحياة الدنيا بالأخرة فلا يخفف عنهم العذاب و لاهم ينصرون * و لقد آتينا موسى البينات و قفينا من بعده بالرسل و آتينا عيسى ابن مريم البينات و أيدناه بروح القدس أفكلما جاءكم رسول بما لا تهوى أنفسكم استكبرتم ففريقا كذبتم و فريقا تقتلون * و قالوا قلوبنا غلف بل لعنهم الله بكفرهم فقليلا ما يؤمنون **


ماشاء الله ....الله يسرلج الحفظ يااارب

----------


## ام احمد خالد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
وقالت اليهود ليست النصارى على شيئ وقالت النصارى ليست اليهود على شيئ وهم يتلون الكتاب كذلك قال الذين لا يعلمون مثل قولهم فالله يحكم بينهم يوم القيامة فيما كانوا فيه يختلفون 
ومن أظلم ممن منع مساجد الله أن يذكر فيها أسمه وسعى في خرابها أولئك ما كان لهم أن يدخلوها إلا خائفين لهم في الدنيا خزي ولهم في الأخرة عذاب عظيم 
ولله المشرق والمغرب فأينما تولوا فثم وجه الله إن الله واسع عليم 
وقالوا أتخذ الله ولدا سبحانه بل له ما في السماوات والأرض كل له قانتون 
بديع السماوات والأرض وإذا قضى أمرا فإنما يقول له كن فيكون 
وقالوا لولا يكلمنا الله أو تأتينا أيه كذلك قال الذين من قبلهم مثل قولهم تشابهت قلوبهم قد بينا الأيات لقوم يوقنون 
إنا أرسلناك بالحق بشيرا ونذيرا ولا تسأل عن أصحاب الجحيم

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> وقالت اليهود ليست النصارى على شيئ وقالت النصارى ليست اليهود على شيئ وهم يتلون الكتاب كذلك قال الذين لا يعلمون مثل قولهم فالله يحكم بينهم يوم القيامة فيما كانوا فيه يختلفون 
> ومن أظلم ممن منع مساجد الله أن يذكر فيها أسمه وسعى في خرابها أولئك ما كان لهم أن يدخلوها إلا خائفين لهم في الدنيا خزي ولهم في الأخرة عذاب عظيم 
> ولله المشرق والمغرب فأينما تولوا فثم وجه الله إن الله واسع عليم 
> وقالوا أتخذ الله ولدا سبحانه بل له ما في السماوات والأرض كل له قانتون 
> بديع السماوات والأرض وإذا قضى أمرا فإنما يقول له كن فيكون 
> وقالوا لولا يكلمنا الله أو تأتينا أيه كذلك قال الذين من قبلهم مثل قولهم تشابهت قلوبهم قد بينا الأيات لقوم يوقنون 
> إنا أرسلناك بالحق بشيرا ونذيرا ولا تسأل عن أصحاب الجحيم


الحمدلله

----------


## حورية الجنة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*و لما جاءهم كتاب من عند الله مصدق لما معهم و كانوا من قبل يستفتحون على الذين كفروا فلما جاءهم ما عرفوا كفروا به فلعنة الله على الكافرين * بئسما اشتروا به أنفسهم أن يكفروا بما أنزل الله بغيا أن ينزل الله من فضله على من يشاء من عباده فباؤوا بغضب على غضب و للكافرين عذاب مهين * و إذا قيل لهم آمنوا بما أنزل الله قالوا نؤمن بما أنزل علينا و يكفرون بما وراءه و هو الحق مصدقا لما معهم قل فلم تقتلون أنبياء الله من قبل إن كنتم مؤمنين * و لقد جاءكم موسى بالبينات ثم اتخذتم العجل من بعده و أنتم ظالمون * و إذ أخذنا ميثاقكم و رفعنا فوقكم الطور خذوا ما آتيناكم بقوة و اسمعوا قالوا سمعنا و عصينا و إشربوا في قلوبهم العجل بكفرهم قل بئسما يأمركم به إيمانكم إن كنتم مؤمنين **

----------


## نهاروليل

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم:

" أو لا يعلمون أن الله يعلم ما يسرون وما يعلنون ومنهم أميون لا يعلمون الكتاب إلا أماني وإن هم إلا يظنون فويلٌ للذين يكتبون الكتاب بأيديهم ثم يقولون هذا من عند الله ليشتروا به ثمناً قليلاً فويلٌ لهم مما كتبت أيديهم وويلٌ لهم مما يكسبون وقالوا لن تمسنا النار إلا أياماً معدودة قل أاتخذتم عند الله عهداً فلن يخلف الله عهده أم تقولون على الله ما لا تعلمون بلى من كسب سيئةً وأحاطت به خطيئته فأولئك أصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون والذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات أولئك أصحاب الجنة هم فيها خالدون وإذ أخذنا ميثاق بني إسرائيل ألا تعبدوا إلا الله وبالوالدين إحساناً وذي القربى واليتامى والمساكينوقولوا للناس حُسناً وأقيموا الصلاة وآتوا الزكاة ثم توليتم إلا قليلاًوأنتم معرضون"

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
> 
> *و لما جاءهم كتاب من عند الله مصدق لما معهم و كانوا من قبل يستفتحون على الذين كفروا فلما جاءهم ما عرفوا كفروا به فلعنة الله على الكافرين * بئسما اشتروا به أنفسهم أن يكفروا بما أنزل الله بغيا أن ينزل الله من فضله على من يشاء من عباده فباؤوا بغضب على غضب و للكافرين عذاب مهين * و إذا قيل لهم آمنوا بما أنزل الله قالوا نؤمن بما أنزل علينا و يكفرون بما وراءه و هو الحق مصدقا لما معهم قل فلم تقتلون أنبياء الله من قبل إن كنتم مؤمنين * و لقد جاءكم موسى بالبينات ثم اتخذتم العجل من بعده و أنتم ظالمون * و إذ أخذنا ميثاقكم و رفعنا فوقكم الطور خذوا ما آتيناكم بقوة و اسمعوا قالوا سمعنا و عصينا و إشربوا في قلوبهم العجل بكفرهم قل بئسما يأمركم به إيمانكم إن كنتم مؤمنين **


بارك الله فيج ...الله يوفقج يااارب

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم:
> 
> " أو لا يعلمون أن الله يعلم ما يسرون وما يعلنون ومنهم أميون لا يعلمون الكتاب إلا أماني وإن هم إلا يظنون فويلٌ للذين يكتبون الكتاب بأيديهم ثم يقولون هذا من عند الله ليشتروا به ثمناً قليلاً فويلٌ لهم مما كتبت أيديهم وويلٌ لهم مما يكسبون وقالوا لن تمسنا النار إلا أياماً معدودة قل أاتخذتم عند الله عهداً فلن يخلف الله عهده أم تقولون على الله ما لا تعلمون بلى من كسب سيئةً وأحاطت به خطيئته فأولئك أصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون والذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات أولئك أصحاب الجنة هم فيها خالدون وإذ أخذنا ميثاق بني إسرائيل ألا تعبدوا إلا الله وبالوالدين إحساناً وذي القربى واليتامى والمساكينوقولوا للناس حُسناً وأقيموا الصلاة وآتوا الزكاة ثم توليتم إلا قليلاًوأنتم معرضون"


وعليكم السلام أختي نهاروليل
بارك الله فيج ....الله يسرلج الحفظ يااارب

----------


## ذاك أول

ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن !!!!الله ييسر لكم في حفظ آياته الكريمه والله يكتب لنا ولكم الاجر وخاصه صاحبة الموضوع ،،،، إن شاء الله اليوم ببدأ ،، ترقبوا جديدي

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن !!!!الله ييسر لكم في حفظ آياته الكريمه والله يكتب لنا ولكم الاجر وخاصه صاحبة الموضوع ،،،، إن شاء الله اليوم ببدأ ،، ترقبوا جديدي


آمييين يااارب 
حياج أختي ويانا ....الله يوفقج إن شاء الله

----------


## ام احمد خالد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
ولن ترضى عنك اليهود ولا النصارى حتى تتبع ملتهم قل إن هدى الله هو الهدى ولئن اتبعت أهواءهم بعد الذي جاءك من العلم ملك من الله من ولي ولا نصير 
الذين أتيناهم الكتاب يتلونه حق تلاوته أولئك يؤمنون به ومن يكفر به فأولئك هم الخاسرون 
يا بني إسرائيل اذكروا نعمتي التي أنعمت عليكم وإني فضلتكم على العالمين 
وأتقوا يوما لا تجزي نفس عن نفس ولا يؤخذ منها عدل ولا تنفعها شفاعه ولا هم ينصرون 
وإذ ابتلى إبراهيم ربه بكلمات فأتمهم قال إني جاعلك للناس إماما قال ومن ذريتي قال لا ينال عهدي الظالمين 
وإذ جعلنا البيت مثابه للناس وأمنا واتخذوا من مقام إبراهيم مصلى وعهدنا الى إبراهيم وإسماعيل أن طهرا بيتي للطائفين والعاكفين والركع السجود 
وإذ قال إبراهيم ربي اجعل هذا بلدا أمنا وأرزق أهله من الثمرات من أمن منهم بالله واليوم الأخر قال ومن كفر فأمتعه قليلا ثم أضطره الى عذاب النار وبئس المصير

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> ولن ترضى عنك اليهود ولا النصارى حتى تتبع ملتهم قل إن هدى الله هو الهدى ولئن اتبعت أهواءهم بعد الذي جاءك من العلم ملك من الله من ولي ولا نصير 
> الذين أتيناهم الكتاب يتلونه حق تلاوته أولئك يؤمنون به ومن يكفر به فأولئك هم الخاسرون 
> يا بني إسرائيل اذكروا نعمتي التي أنعمت عليكم وإني فضلتكم على العالمين 
> وأتقوا يوما لا تجزي نفس عن نفس...... ولا يؤخذ منها عدل ولا تنفعها شفاعه ولا هم ينصرون 
> وإذ ابتلى إبراهيم ربه بكلمات فأتمهم قال إني جاعلك للناس إماما قال ومن ذريتي قال لا ينال عهدي الظالمين 
> وإذ جعلنا البيت مثابه للناس وأمنا واتخذوا من مقام إبراهيم مصلى وعهدنا الى إبراهيم وإسماعيل أن طهرا بيتي للطائفين والعاكفين والركع السجود 
> وإذ قال إبراهيم ربي اجعل هذا بلدا أمنا وأرزق أهله من الثمرات من أمن منهم بالله واليوم الأخر قال ومن كفر فأمتعه قليلا ثم أضطره الى عذاب النار وبئس المصير


الحمدلله

----------


## حورية الجنة

هلا خواتي .. اشحالكم .. نكمل التسميع .. 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

قل إن كانت لكم الدار الآخرة عند الله خالصة من دون الناس فتمنوا الموت إن كنتم صادقين * ولن يتمنوه أبدا بما قدمت أيديهم و الله عليم بالظالمين * و لتجدنهم أحرص الناس على حياة و من الذين أشركوا يود أحدهم لو يعمر ألف سنة و ما هو بمزحزحه من العذاب أن يعمر و الله بصير بما يعملون * قل من كان عدوا لجبريل فإنه نزله على قلبك بإذن الله مصدقا لما بين يديه و هدى و بشرى للمؤمنين * من كان عدوا لله و ملائكته و رسله و جبريل و ميكائيل فإن الله عدو للكافرين * و لقد أنزلنا إليك آيات بينات و ما يكفر بها إلا الفاسقين * أو كلما عاهدوا عهدا نبذه فريق منهم بل أكثرهم لا يؤمنون * و لما جاءهم رسول من عند الله مصدقا لما معهم نبذ فريق من الذين أوتوا الكتاب كتاب الله وراء ظهورهم كأنهم لا يعلمون *

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> هلا خواتي .. اشحالكم .. نكمل التسميع .. 
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> قل إن كانت لكم الدار الآخرة عند الله خالصة من دون الناس فتمنوا الموت إن كنتم صادقين * ولن يتمنوه أبدا بما قدمت أيديهم و الله عليم بالظالمين * و لتجدنهم أحرص الناس على حياة و من الذين أشركوا يود أحدهم لو يعمر ألف سنة و ما هو بمزحزحه من العذاب أن يعمر و الله بصير بما يعملون * قل من كان عدوا لجبريل فإنه نزله على قلبك بإذن الله مصدقا لما بين يديه و هدى و بشرى للمؤمنين * من كان عدوا لله و ملائكته و رسله و جبريل و ميكائيل فإن الله عدو للكافرين * و لقد أنزلنا إليك آيات بينات و ما يكفر بها إلا الفاسقين * أو كلما عاهدوا عهدا نبذه فريق منهم بل أكثرهم لا يؤمنون * و لما جاءهم رسول من عند الله مصدقا لما معهم نبذ فريق من الذين أوتوا الكتاب كتاب الله وراء ظهورهم كأنهم لا يعلمون *


ماشاء الله ...الله يوفقج يااارب 

ممنوع تكتبين باللون الأحمر .كيف بصلح الحين  :12 (68):

----------


## حورية الجنة

> ماشاء الله ...الله يوفقج يااارب 
> 
> ممنوع تكتبين باللون الأحمر .كيف بصلح الحين


 
*ههههههه .. السموحة أختي ..  مرة ثانية ما بكتب باللون الأحمر ..*

----------


## smile

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وإذ قال ربك للملائكة إني جاعل في الأرض خليفة قالوا أتجعل فيها من يفسد فيها ويسفك الدماء ونحن نسبح بحمدك ونقدس لك قال إني أعلم مالا تعلمون # وعلم آدم الأسماء كلها ثم عرضهم على الملائكة فقال أنبئوني بأسماء هؤلاء إن كنتم صادقين # قالوا سبحانك لا علم لنا إلا ما علمتنا إنك أنت العليم الحكيم # قال يا آدام أنبئهم بأسمائهم فلما أنبأهم بأسمائهم قال ألم أقل لكم إني أعلم غيب السموات والأرض وأعلم ما تبدون وماكنتم تكتمون # وإذ قلنا للملائكة اسجدوا لآدام فسجدوا إلا إبليس أبى واستكبر وكان من الكافرين # وقلنا ياآدم اسكن أنت وزوجك الجنة وكلا منها رغدا حيث شئتما ولا تقربا هذه الشجرة فتكونا من الظالمين # فأزلهما الشيطان عنها فأخرجهما مما كانا فيه وقلنا اهبطوا بعضكم لبعض عدو ولكم في الأرض مستقر ومتاع إلى حين # فتلقى آدم من ربه كلمات فتاب عليه إنه هو التواب الرحيم

----------


## دنيا الولهه

ما شاء الله الله يوفقكم

----------


## نهاروليل

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاج الله خير 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

"وإذ اخذنا ميثاقكم لا تسفكون دماءكم ولا تخرجون أنفسكم من دياركم ثم أقررتم وأنتم تشهدون ثم أنتم هؤلاء تقتلون أنفسكم وتخرجون فريقاً منكم من ديارهم تظاهرون عليهم بالإثم والعدوان وإن يأتوكم أسارى تفادوهم وهو محرم عليكم إخراجهم أفتؤمنون ببعض الكتاب وتكفرون ببعض فما جزاء من يفعل ذلك منكم إلا خزي في الحياة الدنيا ويوم القيامة يردون إلى أشد العذاب وما الله بغافلٍ عما يعملون أولئك الذين اشتروا الحياة الدنيا بالآخرة فلا يخفف عنهم العذاب ولا هم ينصرون ولقد آتينا موسى الكتاب وقفينا من بعده بالرسل وآتينا عيسى بن مريم البينات وأيدناه بروح القُدس أفكلما جاءكم رسولٌ بما لا تهوى أنفسكم استكبرتم ففريقاً كذبتم وقريقاً تقتلون وقالوا قلوبنا غلف بل لعنهم الله بكفرهم فقليلاً ما يؤمنون"

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> وإذ قال ربك للملائكة إني جاعل في الأرض خليفة قالوا أتجعل فيها من يفسد فيها ويسفك الدماء ونحن نسبح بحمدك ونقدس لك قال إني أعلم مالا تعلمون # وعلم آدم الأسماء كلها ثم عرضهم على الملائكة فقال أنبئوني بأسماء هؤلاء إن كنتم صادقين # قالوا سبحانك لا علم لنا إلا ما علمتنا إنك أنت العليم الحكيم # قال يا آدام أنبئهم بأسمائهم فلما أنبأهم بأسمائهم قال ألم أقل لكم إني أعلم غيب السموات والأرض وأعلم ما تبدون وماكنتم تكتمون # وإذ قلنا للملائكة اسجدوا لآدام فسجدوا إلا إبليس أبى واستكبر وكان من الكافرين # وقلنا ياآدم اسكن أنت وزوجك الجنة وكلا منها رغدا حيث شئتما ولا تقربا هذه الشجرة فتكونا من الظالمين # فأزلهما الشيطان عنها فأخرجهما مما كانا فيه وقلنا اهبطوا بعضكم لبعض عدو ولكم في الأرض مستقر ومتاع إلى حين # فتلقى آدم من ربه كلمات فتاب عليه إنه هو التواب الرحيم


ماشاء الله ....الله يسرلج الحفظ ياااارب

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> جزاج الله خير 
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> "وإذ اخذنا ميثاقكم لا تسفكون دماءكم ولا تخرجون أنفسكم من دياركم ثم أقررتم وأنتم تشهدون ثم أنتم هؤلاء تقتلون أنفسكم وتخرجون فريقاً منكم من ديارهم تظاهرون عليهم بالإثم والعدوان وإن يأتوكم أسارى تفادوهم وهو محرم عليكم إخراجهم أفتؤمنون ببعض الكتاب وتكفرون ببعض فما جزاء من يفعل ذلك منكم إلا خزي في الحياة الدنيا ويوم القيامة يردون إلى أشد العذاب وما الله بغافلٍ عما يعملون أولئك الذين اشتروا الحياة الدنيا بالآخرة فلا يخفف عنهم العذاب ولا هم ينصرون ولقد آتينا موسى الكتاب وقفينا من بعده بالرسل وآتينا عيسى بن مريم البينات وأيدناه بروح القُدس أفكلما جاءكم رسولٌ بما لا تهوى أنفسكم استكبرتم ففريقاً كذبتم وقريقاً تقتلون وقالوا قلوبنا غلف بل لعنهم الله بكفرهم فقليلاً ما يؤمنون"


ماشاء الله ....الله يسرلج الحفظ يااارب

----------


## حورية الجنة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*و اتبعوا ما تتلو الشياطين على ملك سليمان و ما كفر سليمان و لكن الشياطين كفروا يعلمون الناس السحر و ما أنزل على الملكين ببابل هاروت و ماروت و ما يعلمان من أحد حتى يقولا إنما نحن فتنة فلا تكفر فيتعلمون منهما ما يفرقون به بين المرء و زوجه و ما هم بضارين به من أحد إلا بإذن الله ويتعلمون منهم ما يضرهم و لا ينفعهم و لقد علموا لمن اشتراه في الآخرة ما له من خلاق و لبئس ما شروا به أنفسهم لو كانوا يعلمون * و لو أنهم آمنوا و اتقوا لمثوبة من عند الله خير لو كانوا يعلمون * يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تقولوا راعنا و قولوا انظرنا و اسمعوا و للكافرين عذاب أليم * ما يود الذين كفروا من أهل الكتاب و لا المشركين أن ينزل عليكم من خير من ربكم و الله يختص برحمته من يشاء و الله ذو الفضل العظيم **

----------


## حورية الجنة

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
> 
> 
> *و اتبعوا ما تتلو الشياطين على ملك سليمان و ما كفر سليمان و لكن الشياطين كفروا يعلمون الناس السحر و ما أنزل على الملكين ببابل هاروت و ماروت و ما يعلمان من أحد حتى يقولا إنما نحن فتنة فلا تكفر فيتعلمون منهما ما يفرقون به بين المرء و زوجه و ما هم بضارين به من أحد إلا بإذن الله ويتعلمون ما يضرهم و لا ينفعهم و لقد علموا لمن اشتراه ما له في الآخرة من خلاق و لبئس ما شروا به أنفسهم لو كانوا يعلمون * و لو أنهم آمنوا و اتقوا لمثوبة من عند الله خير لو كانوا يعلمون * يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تقولوا راعنا و قولوا انظرنا و اسمعوا و للكافرين عذاب أليم * ما يود الذين كفروا من أهل الكتاب و لا المشركين أن ينزل عليكم من خير من ربكم و الله يختص برحمته من يشاء و الله ذو الفضل العظيم **


*تم تصحيح الأخطاء بالأحمر .. وفقكن الله ..*

----------


## ام احمد خالد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
وإذ يرفع إبراهيم القواعد من البيت وإسماعيل ربنا تقبل منا إنك أنت السميع العليم 
ربنا وأجعلنا مسلمين لك ومن ذريتنا أمة مسلمة وأرينا مناسكنا وتب علينا إنك أنت التواب الرحيم 
وربنا وابعث فيهم رسولا منهم يتلوا عليهم أياتك ويعلمهم الكتاب والحكمه ويزكيهم إنك أنت العزيز الحكيم 
ومن يرغب عن مله إبراهيم إلا من سفه نفسه ولقد أصطفيناه في الدنيا وإنه في الأخرة لمن الصالحين 
إذ قال له ربه أسلم قال أسلمت لرب العلمين 
ووصى بها إبراهيم بنيه ويعقوب يابني إن الله اصطفى لكم الدين فلا تموتن إلا وأنتم مسلمون 
أم كنتم شهداء إذ حضر يعقوب الموت إذ قال لبنيه ما تعبدون من بعدي 
قالوا نعبد إلهك وإله أبائك إبراهيم وإسماعيل وإسحاق إلها واحدا ونحن له مسلمون 
تلك أمة قد خلت لها ما كسبت ولكم ما كسبتم ولا تسئلون عم كانوا يعملون

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> وإذ يرفع إبراهيم القواعد من البيت وإسماعيل ربنا تقبل منا إنك أنت السميع العليم 
> ربنا وأجعلنا مسلمين لك ومن ذريتنا أمة مسلمة..... وأرينا مناسكنا وتب علينا إنك أنت التواب الرحيم 
> وربنا وابعث فيهم رسولا منهم يتلوا عليهم أياتك ويعلمهم الكتاب والحكمه ويزكيهم إنك أنت العزيز الحكيم 
> ومن يرغب عن مله إبراهيم إلا من سفه نفسه ولقد أصطفيناه في الدنيا وإنه في الأخرة لمن الصالحين 
> إذ قال له ربه أسلم قال أسلمت لرب العلمين 
> ووصى بها إبراهيم بنيه ويعقوب يابني إن الله اصطفى لكم الدين فلا تموتن إلا وأنتم مسلمون 
> أم كنتم شهداء إذ حضر يعقوب الموت إذ قال لبنيه ما تعبدون من بعدي 
> قالوا نعبد إلهك وإله أبائك إبراهيم وإسماعيل وإسحاق إلها واحدا ونحن له مسلمون 
> تلك أمة قد خلت لها ما كسبت ولكم ما كسبتم ولا تسئلون عم كانوا يعملون


الحمدلله

----------


## نهاروليل

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاج الله خير

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

" ولما جاءهم كتاب من عند الله مصدقاً لما معهم وكانوا من قبل يستفتحون على الذين كفروا فلما جاءهم ما عرفوا كفروا به فلعنة الله على الكافرين بئسما اشتروا به أنفسهم أن يكفروا بما أنزل الله بغياً أن ينزل الله من فضله على من يشاء من عباده فباؤا بغضب ٍ على غضب وللكافرين عذاب مهين وإذا قيل لهم آمنوا بما أنزل الله قالوا نؤمن بما أنزل علينا ويكفرون بما وراءه وهو الحق مصدقاً لما معهم قل فلم تقتلون أنبياء الله من قبل إن كنتم مؤمنين و لقد جاءكم موسى بالبينات ثم اتخذتم العجل من بعده وأنتم ظالمون وإذ أخذنا ميثاقكم ورفعنا فوقكم الطور خذوا ما آتيناكم بقوة واسمعوا قالوا سمعنا وعصينا وأشربوا في قلوبهم العجل بكفرهم قل بئسما يأمركم به إيمانكم إن كنتم مؤمنين قل إن كانت لكم الدار الآخرة خالصة عند الله فتمنوا الموت إن كنتم صادقين ولن يتمنوه أبداً بما قدمت أيديهم والله عليم بالظالمين ولتجدنهم أحرص الناس على حياة ومن الذين اشركوا يود أحدهم أن يعمر ألف سنة وما هو بمزحزحه من العذاب أن يعمر والله بصير بما يعملون"

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> جزاج الله خير
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> " ولما جاءهم كتاب من عند الله مصدقاً لما معهم وكانوا من قبل يستفتحون على الذين كفروا فلما جاءهم ما عرفوا كفروا به فلعنة الله على الكافرين بئسما اشتروا به أنفسهم أن يكفروا بما أنزل الله بغياً أن ينزل الله من فضله على من يشاء من عباده فباؤا بغضب ٍ على غضب وللكافرين عذاب مهين وإذا قيل لهم آمنوا بما أنزل الله قالوا نؤمن بما أنزل علينا ويكفرون بما وراءه وهو الحق مصدقاً لما معهم قل فلم تقتلون أنبياء الله من قبل إن كنتم مؤمنين و لقد جاءكم موسى بالبينات ثم اتخذتم العجل من بعده وأنتم ظالمون وإذ أخذنا ميثاقكم ورفعنا فوقكم الطور خذوا ما آتيناكم بقوة واسمعوا قالوا سمعنا وعصينا وأشربوا في قلوبهم العجل بكفرهم قل بئسما يأمركم به إيمانكم إن كنتم مؤمنين قل إن كانت لكم الدار الآخرة خالصة عند الله فتمنوا الموت إن كنتم صادقين ولن يتمنوه أبداً بما قدمت أيديهم والله عليم بالظالمين ولتجدنهم أحرص الناس على حياة ومن الذين اشركوا يود أحدهم أن يعمر ألف سنة وما هو بمزحزحه من العذاب أن يعمر والله بصير بما يعملون"


ماشاء الله ....الله يسرلج الحفظ يااارب

----------


## ذاك أول

إختي برمضان بتوقفين الحفظ والتسميع ؟؟؟؟ 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

آلم ذلك الكتاب لاريب فيه هدى للمتقين 
الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة ومما رزقناهم ينفقون
والذين يومنؤن بما أنزل إليك وما أنزل من قبلك وبالاخره هم يوقنون 
أولئك على هدى من ربهم واولئك هم المفلحون 
إن الذين كفروا سواء عليهم ءأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون 
ختم الله علي قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى ابصارهم غشاوة ولهم عذاب عظيم 
ومن الناس من يقول أمنا بالله وباليوم الآخر وما هم بمؤمنين 
يخادعون الله والذين أمنوا وما يخدعون أنفسهم وما يشعرون 
في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضا ولهم عذاب أليم بما كانوا يكذبون 
وإذا قيل لهم لا تفسدوا بالأرض قالوا إنما نحن مصلحون ألا إنهم هم المفسدون ولكن لا يشعرون 
وإذا قيل لهم آمنوا كما امن الناس قالوا إنؤمن كما امن السفهاء ألا إنهم هم السفهاء ولكن لا يعلمون 

وإذا لقوا الذين أمنوا قالوا امنا وإذا خلو إي شياطينهم قالوا إنا معكم إنما نحن المستهزيؤن 
الله يستهزء بهم ويمدهم في طغيانهم يعمهون 
صدق الله العظيم

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> إختي برمضان بتوقفين الحفظ والتسميع ؟؟؟؟ 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> آلم ذلك الكتاب لاريب فيه هدى للمتقين 
> الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة ومما رزقناهم ينفقون
> والذين يومنؤن بما أنزل إليك وما أنزل من قبلك وبالاخره هم يوقنون 
> أولئك على هدى من ربهم واولئك هم المفلحون 
> إن الذين كفروا سواء عليهم ءأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون 
> ختم الله علي قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى ابصارهم غشاوة ولهم عذاب عظيم 
> ...


بارك الله فيج .....الله يسرلج الحفظ يااارب 
نسيتي الأيه رقم 13
بإذن الله بنكمل التسميع في ارمضان لين انخلص السورة إن شاء الله

----------


## عيون الفلاحي

واذ قال ربك للملائكة أني جاعل في الأرض خليفه قالوا اتجعل فيها من يفسد فيها ويسفك الدمآء ونحن نسبح بحمدك ونقدس لك 
قال أني أعلم ما لا تعلمون وعلم آدك الأسمآء كلها ثم عرضها على الملائكه...

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> واذ قال ربك للملائكة أني جاعل في الأرض خليفه قالوا اتجعل فيها من يفسد فيها ويسفك الدمآء ونحن نسبح بحمدك ونقدس لك 
> قال أني أعلم ما لا تعلمون وعلم آدك الأسمآء كلها ثم عرضها على الملائكه...


حياج اختي ويانا .لو تبتدين التسميع من بدايه السورة يكون أحسن ..الله يوفقج يااارب

----------


## ام احمد خالد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
وقالوا كونوا هودا أو نصارى تهتدوا قل بل مله إبراهيم حنيفا وما كان من المشركين 
قولوا أمنا بالله وما أنزل إلينا وما أنزل الى إبراهيم وإسماعيل وإسحاق ويعقوب والأسباط وما أوتي موسى وعيسى وما أوتي النبيون من ربهم لا نفرق بين أحد منهم ونحن له مسلمون 
فإن أمنوا به فقد أهتدوا وإن تولوا فإنما هم في شقاق فسيكفيكهم الله وهو السميع العليم 
صبغه الله ومن أحسن من الله صبغه ونحن له عابدون 
قل أتحاجوننا في الله وهو ربنا وربكم ولنا أعمالنا ولكم أعمالكم ونحن له مخلصون 
أم تقولون إن إبراهيم وإسماعيل وإسحاق ويعقوب والأسباط كانوا هودا أو نصارى قل أأنتم أعلم أم الله ومن أظلم ممن كتم شهادة عنده من الله وما الله بغافل عما تعملون 
تلك أمة قد خلت لها ما كسبت ولكم ما كسبتم ولا تسئلون عما كانوا يعملون

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> وقالوا كونوا هودا أو نصارى تهتدوا قل بل مله إبراهيم حنيفا وما كان من المشركين 
> قولوا أمنا بالله وما أنزل إلينا وما أنزل الى إبراهيم وإسماعيل وإسحاق ويعقوب والأسباط وما أوتي موسى وعيسى وما أوتي النبيون من ربهم لا نفرق بين أحد منهم ونحن له مسلمون 
> فإن أمنوا ..........به فقد أهتدوا وإن تولوا فإنما هم في شقاق فسيكفيكهم الله وهو السميع العليم 
> صبغه الله ومن أحسن من الله صبغه ونحن له عابدون 
> قل أتحاجوننا في الله وهو ربنا وربكم ولنا أعمالنا ولكم أعمالكم ونحن له مخلصون 
> أم تقولون إن إبراهيم وإسماعيل وإسحاق ويعقوب والأسباط كانوا هودا أو نصارى قل أأنتم أعلم أم الله ومن أظلم ممن كتم شهادة عنده من الله وما الله بغافل عما تعملون 
> تلك أمة قد خلت لها ما كسبت ولكم ما كسبتم ولا تسئلون عما كانوا يعملون


الحمدلله

----------


## حورية الجنة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*ما ننسخ من آية أو ننسها نأت بخير منها أو مثلها ألم تعلم أن الله على كل شيء قدير * ألم تعلم أن الله له ملك السماوات و الأرض و مالكم من دون الله من ولي و لا نصير * أم تريدون أن تسألوا رسولكم كما سئل موسى من قبل و من يتبدل الكفر بالإيمان فقد ضل سواء السبيل * ود كثير من أهل الكتاب لو يردنوكم من بعد إيمانكم كفارا حسدا من عند أنفسهم من بعد ما تبين لهم الحق فاعفوا و اصفحوا حتى يأتي الله بأمره و الله على كل شيء قدير* و أقيموا الصلاة و آتوا الزكاة و ما تقدموا لأنفسكم من خير تجدوه عند الله و الله بما تعملون بصير * و قالوا لن يدخل الجنة إلا من كان هودا أو نصارى تلك أمانيهم قل هاتوا برهانكم إن كنتم صادقين * بلى من أسلم وجهه لله و هو محسن فله أجره عند ربه و لا خوف عليهم و لا هم يحزنون **

 :Hamdolleah Emo:

----------


## حورية الجنة

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
> 
> *ما ننسخ من آية أو ننسها نأت بخير منها أو مثلها ألم تعلم أن الله على كل شيء قدير * ألم تعلم أن الله له ملك السماوات و الأرض و مالكم من دون الله من ولي و لا نصير * أم تريدون أن تسألوا رسولكم كما سئل موسى من قبل و من يتبدل الكفر بالإيمان فقد ضل سواء السبيل * ود كثير من أهل الكتاب لو يردنوكم من بعد إيمانكم كفارا حسدا من عند أنفسهم من بعد ما تبين لهم الحق فاعفوا و اصفحوا حتى يأتي الله بأمره إن الله على كل شيء قدير* و أقيموا الصلاة و آتوا الزكاة و ما تقدموا لأنفسكم من خير تجدوه عند الله إن الله بما تعملون بصير * و قالوا لن يدخل الجنة إلا من كان هودا أو نصارى تلك أمانيهم قل هاتوا برهانكم إن كنتم صادقين * بلى من أسلم وجهه لله و هو محسن فله أجره عند ربه و لا خوف عليهم و لا هم يحزنون **


 
*تم تصحيح الأخطاء .. بارك الله فيكم خواتي ..*

----------


## نهاروليل

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاج ربي خير وربي يجمعنا على القرآن

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

"قل من كان عدواً لجبريل فإنه نزله على قلبك بإذن الله مصدقاً لما بين يديه وهدىً وبشرى للمؤمنين من كان عدواً لله وملائكته ورسله وجبريل وميكال فإن الله عدوٌ للكافرين ولقد أنزلنا إليك آياتٍ بيناتٍ وما يكفر بها إلا الفاسقون أو كلما عاهدوا عهداً نبذه فريقٌ منهم بل أكثرهم لا يؤمنون ولما جاءهم رسول من عند الله مصدقٌ لما معهم نبذ فريقُ من الذين أوتوا الكتاب كتاب الله وراء ظهورهم كأنهم لا يعلمون واتبعوا ما تتلوا الشيلطين على ُملك سليمان وما كفر سليمانُ ولكن الشيلطين كفروا يعلمون الناس السحر وما أنزل على الملكين ببابل هاروت وماروت وما يعلمان من أحدٍ حتى يقولا له إنما نحن فتنة فلا تكفر فتعلمون منهما ما يفرقون به بين المرء وزوجه وما هم بضارين به من أحدٍ إلا بإذن الله ويتعلمون ما يضرهم ولا ينفعهم ولقد علموا لمن اشتراه ما له في الآخرة من خلاق ولبئس ما شروا به أنفسهم لو كانوا يعلمون"

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> جزاج ربي خير وربي يجمعنا على القرآن
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> "قل من كان عدواً لجبريل فإنه نزله على قلبك بإذن الله مصدقاً لما بين يديه وهدىً وبشرى للمؤمنين من كان عدواً لله وملائكته ورسله وجبريل وميكال فإن الله عدوٌ للكافرين ولقد أنزلنا إليك آياتٍ بيناتٍ وما يكفر بها إلا الفاسقون أو كلما عاهدوا عهداً نبذه فريقٌ منهم بل أكثرهم لا يؤمنون ولما جاءهم رسول من عند الله مصدقٌ لما معهم نبذ فريقُ من الذين أوتوا الكتاب كتاب الله وراء ظهورهم كأنهم لا يعلمون واتبعوا ما تتلوا الشيلطين على ُملك سليمان وما كفر سليمانُ ولكن الشيلطين كفروا يعلمون الناس السحر وما أنزل على الملكين ببابل هاروت وماروت وما يعلمان من أحدٍ حتى يقولا له إنما نحن فتنة فلا تكفر فتعلمون منهما ما يفرقون به بين المرء وزوجه وما هم بضارين به من أحدٍ إلا بإذن الله ويتعلمون ما يضرهم ولا ينفعهم ولقد علموا لمن اشتراه ما له في الآخرة من خلاق ولبئس ما شروا به أنفسهم لو كانوا يعلمون"


بارك الله فيك ....الله يسرلج حفظ السورة يااارب

----------


## حورية الجنة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*و قالت اليهود ليست النصارى على شيء و قالت النصارى ليست اليهود على شيء و هم يتلون الكتاب كذلك قال الذين لا يعلمون مثل قولهم فالله يحكم بينهم يوم القيامة فيما كانوا فيه يختلفون * و من أظلم ممن منع مساجد الله أن يذكر فيها اسمه و سعى في خرابها أولئك ما كان لهم أن يدخلوها إلا خائفين لهم في الدنيا خزي و لهم في الآخرة عذاب عظيم * و لله المشرق و المغرب فأينما تولوا فثم وجه الله إن الله واسع عليم * و قالوا اتخذ الله ولدا سبحانه بل له ما في السماوات و الأرض كل له قانتون * بديع السماوات و الأرض و إذا قضى أمرا فإنما يقول له كن فيكون * و قال الذين لا يعلمون لولا يكلمنا الله أو تأتينا آية كذلك قال الذين من قبلهم مثل قولهم تشابهت قلوبهم قد بينا الآيات لقوم يوقنون * إنا أرسلناك بالحق بشيرا و نذيرا و لا تسأل عن أصحاب الجحيم ** 

 :Sob7an: * *

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
> *و قالت اليهود ليست النصارى على شيء و قالت النصارى ليست اليهود على شيء و هم يتلون الكتاب كذلك قال الذين لا يعلمون مثل قولهم فالله يحكم بينهم يوم القيامة فيما كانوا فيه يختلفون * و من أظلم ممن منع مساجد الله أن يذكر فيها اسمه و سعى في خرابها أولئك ما كان لهم أن يدخلوها إلا خائفين لهم في الدنيا خزي و لهم في الآخرة عذاب عظيم * و لله المشرق و المغرب فأينما تولوا فثم وجه الله إن الله واسع عليم * و قالوا اتخذ الله ولدا سبحانه بل له ما في السماوات و الأرض كل له قانتون * بديع السماوات و الأرض و إذا قضى أمرا فإنما يقول له كن فيكون * و قال الذين لا يعلمون لولا يكلمنا الله أو تأتينا آية كذلك قال الذين من قبلهم مثل قولهم تشابهت قلوبهم قد بينا الآيات لقوم يوقنون * إنا أرسلناك بالحق بشيرا و نذيرا و لا تسأل عن أصحاب الجحيم ** 
> 
> * *


ماشاء الله ,,,الله يوفقج يااارب

----------


## نهاروليل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

"ولو أنهم آمنوا واتقوا لمثوبة ٌ من عند الله خير لو كانوا يعلمون يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تقولوا راعنا وقولو انظرنا واسمعوا وللكافرين عذاب أليم ما يود الذين كفروا من أهل الكتاب ولا المشركين أن ينزل عليكم من خير من ربكم والله يختص برحمته من يشاء والله ذو الفضل العظيم ما ننسخ من آية أو ننسها نأتي بخير منها أو مثلها ألم تعلم بأن الله على كل شئ قدير ألم تعلم بأن الله له مُلك السموات والأرض وما لكم من دون الله من وليٍ ولا نصير أم تريدون أن تسألوا رسولكم من قبل ومن يتبدل الكفر بالإيمان فقد ضل سواء السبيل ود كثير من أهل الكتاب أن يردونكم من بعد إيمانكم كفاراً حسداً من عند أنفسهم من بعد ما تبين لهم الحق فاعفوا واصفحوا حتى يأتي الله بأمره إن الله على كل شئ قدير وأقيموا الصلاة آتوا الزكاة وما تقدموا لأنفسكم من خير تجدوه عند الله إن الله بما تعملون بصير وقالوا لن يدخل الجنة إلا من كان هوداً أو نصارى تلك أمانيهم قل هاتوا برهانكم إن كنتم صادقين بلى من أسلم وجهه لله وهو محسن فله أجره عند ربه ولا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون"

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> "ولو أنهم آمنوا واتقوا لمثوبة ٌ من عند الله خير لو كانوا يعلمون يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تقولوا راعنا وقولو انظرنا واسمعوا وللكافرين عذاب أليم ما يود الذين كفروا من أهل الكتاب ولا المشركين أن ينزل عليكم من خير من ربكم والله يختص برحمته من يشاء والله ذو الفضل العظيم ما ننسخ من آية أو ننسها نأتي بخير منها أو مثلها ألم تعلم بأن الله على كل شئ قدير ألم تعلم بأن الله له مُلك السموات والأرض وما لكم من دون الله من وليٍ ولا نصير أم تريدون أن تسألوا رسولكم....................... من قبل ومن يتبدل الكفر بالإيمان فقد ضل سواء السبيل ود كثير من أهل الكتاب أن يردونكم من بعد إيمانكم كفاراً حسداً من عند أنفسهم من بعد ما تبين لهم الحق فاعفوا واصفحوا حتى يأتي الله بأمره إن الله على كل شئ قدير وأقيموا الصلاة آتوا الزكاة وما تقدموا لأنفسكم من خير تجدوه عند الله إن الله بما تعملون بصير وقالوا لن يدخل الجنة إلا من كان هوداً أو نصارى تلك أمانيهم قل هاتوا برهانكم إن كنتم صادقين بلى من أسلم وجهه لله وهو محسن فله أجره عند ربه ولا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون"


بارك الله فيج ....الله يسرلج الحفظ يااارب

----------


## ام احمد خالد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
سيقول السفهاء من الناس ما ولاهم عن قبلتهم التي كانوا عليها قل لله المشرق والمغرب يهدي من يشاء الى صراط مستقيم 
وكذلك جعلناكم أمة وسطا لتكونوا شهداء على الناس ويكون الرسول عليكم شهيدا وما جعلنا القبله التى كنت عليها إلا لنعلم من يتبع الرسول ممن ينقلب على عقبيه وإن كانت لكبيرة إلا على الذين هدى الله وما كان الله ليضيع إيمانكم إن الله بالناس لرؤوف رحيم 
قد نرى تقلب وجهك في السماء فلنولينك قبلة ترضاها فول وجهك شطر المسجد الحرام وحيث ما كنتم فولوا وجوهكم شطره وإن الذين أوتوا الكتاب ليعلمون أنه الحق من ربهم وما الله بغافل عما يعملون 
ولئن أتيت الذين أوتوا الكتاب بكل أيه ما تبعوا قبلتك وما أنت بتابع قبلتهم وما بعضهم بتابع قبله بعض 
ولئن أتبعت أهواءهم من بعد ما جاءك من العلم إن إذا لمن الظالمين

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> سيقول السفهاء من الناس ما ولاهم عن قبلتهم التي كانوا عليها قل لله المشرق والمغرب يهدي من يشاء الى صراط مستقيم 
> وكذلك جعلناكم أمة وسطا لتكونوا شهداء على الناس ويكون الرسول عليكم شهيدا وما جعلنا القبله التى كنت عليها إلا لنعلم من يتبع الرسول ممن ينقلب على عقبيه وإن كانت لكبيرة إلا على الذين هدى الله وما كان الله ليضيع إيمانكم إن الله بالناس لرؤوف رحيم 
> قد نرى تقلب وجهك في السماء فلنولينك قبلة ترضاها فول وجهك شطر المسجد الحرام وحيث ما كنتم فولوا وجوهكم شطره وإن الذين أوتوا الكتاب ليعلمون أنه الحق من ربهم وما الله بغافل عما يعملون 
> ولئن أتيت الذين أوتوا الكتاب بكل أيه ما تبعوا قبلتك وما أنت بتابع قبلتهم وما بعضهم بتابع قبله بعض 
> ولئن أتبعت أهواءهم من بعد ما جاءك من العلم إن إذا لمن الظالمين


الحمدلله

----------


## اليقينه

بارك الله فيكم وزادكم حفظ يارب العالمين

----------


## ذاك أول

ام احمد خالد 
 الله يرزقك رزقا طيبا من حيث لا تحتسبين!!!! ياااااارب العالمين 
امنيتي أن احفظ سوره البقره ،، وكنت دائما أدعي بأن ييسر الله لي الحفظ ؟؟؟؟ 
والله تعالي ارسلك لي !!!

----------


## ذاك أول

مثلهم كمثل الذي استوقد نارا فلما أضاءت ما حوله ذهب الله بنورهم وتركهم في ظلمات لا يبصرون 
صم بكم عمي فهم لا يرجعون 
أو كصيب من السماء فيه ظلمات ورعد وبرق يجعلون أصابعهم في أذانهم من الصواعق حذر الموت والله محيط بالكفرين 
يكاد البرق يخطف ابصارهم كلما اضاء لهم مشوا فيه وإذا أظلم عليهم قاموا ولوشاء الله لذهب بسمعهم وأبصارهم إن الله على كل شيىء قدير 
يأيها الناس اعبدوا ربكم الذي خلقكم والذين من قبلكم لعلكم تتقون
الذي جعل لكم الأرض فراشا والسماء بناءا وأنزل من السماء ماءا فأخرج به من الثمرات رزقا لكم فلا تجلعلوا لله اندادا وانتم تعلمون 
وإن كنتم في ريب مما نزلنا علي عبدنا فأتوا بسورة من مثله وأدعوا شهدائكم من دون الله إن كنتم صادقين 
فغن لم تفعلوا ولن تفعلوا فأتقوا النار التي وقودها الناس والحجارة اعدت للكفرين 

جزاك الله خير

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> ام احمد خالد 
>  الله يرزقك رزقا طيبا من حيث لا تحتسبين!!!! ياااااارب العالمين 
> امنيتي أن احفظ سوره البقره ،، وكنت دائما أدعي بأن ييسر الله لي الحفظ ؟؟؟؟ 
> والله تعالي ارسلك لي !!!


آميين ...مشكورة 
الله يسرلج حفظ القران الكريم إن شاء الله 

شوفي هذا الموضوع
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=752867
وهذا الموقع وايد ساعدني في الحفظ 
http://quran.muslim-web.com/sura.htm?aya=002
واذا محتاجه أي مساعده أختج ام احمد موجوده 
الله يوفقج ياارب

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> مثلهم كمثل الذي استوقد نارا فلما أضاءت ما حوله ذهب الله بنورهم وتركهم في ظلمات لا يبصرون 
> صم بكم عمي فهم لا يرجعون 
> أو كصيب من السماء فيه ظلمات ورعد وبرق يجعلون أصابعهم في أذانهم من الصواعق حذر الموت والله محيط بالكفرين 
> يكاد البرق يخطف ابصارهم كلما اضاء لهم مشوا فيه وإذا أظلم عليهم قاموا ولوشاء الله لذهب بسمعهم وأبصارهم إن الله على كل شيىء قدير 
> يأيها الناس اعبدوا ربكم الذي خلقكم والذين من قبلكم لعلكم تتقون
> الذي جعل لكم الأرض فراشا والسماء بناءا وأنزل من السماء ماءا فأخرج به من الثمرات رزقا لكم فلا تجلعلوا لله اندادا وانتم تعلمون 
> وإن كنتم في ريب مما نزلنا علي عبدنا فأتوا بسورة من مثله وأدعوا شهدائكم من دون الله إن كنتم صادقين 
> فغن لم تفعلوا ولن تفعلوا فأتقوا النار التي وقودها الناس والحجارة اعدت للكفرين 
> 
> جزاك الله خير


ماشاء الله ...الله يسرلج الحفظ يااارب

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> بارك الله فيكم وزادكم حفظ يارب العالمين


آمييين يااارب

----------


## ليبانو ظبي

موقع رااااااااااااائع جزاكي الله كل خير اختيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي

----------


## ام احمد خالد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

الذين أتيناهم الكتاب يعرفونه كما يعرفون أبناءهم وإن فريقا منهم ليكتمون الحق وهم يعلمون 
الحق من ربك فلا تكونن من الممترين 
ولكل وجهه هو موليها فاستبقوا الخيرات أين ما تكونوا يأت بكم الله جميعا إن الله على كل شيء قدير 
ومن حيث خرجت فول وجهك شطر المسجد الحرام وإنه للحق من ربك وما الله بغافل عما تعملون 
ومن حيث خرجت فول وجهك شطر المسجد الحرام وحيث ما كنتم فولوا وجوهكم شطره لئلا يكون للناس عليكم حجه إلا الذين ظلموا منهم فلا تخشوهم واخشوني ولأتم نعمتي عليكم ولعلكم تهتدون 
كما أرسلنا فيكم رسول منكم يتلوا عليكم أياتي ويزكيكم ويعلمكم الكتاب والحكمه ويعلمكم ما لم تكونوا تعلمون فاذكروني أذكركم واشكرولي ولا تكفرون 
ياأيها الذين أمنوا استعينوا بالصبر والصلاة إن الله مع الصابرين

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> الذين أتيناهم الكتاب يعرفونه كما يعرفون أبناءهم وإن فريقا منهم ليكتمون الحق وهم يعلمون 
> الحق من ربك فلا تكونن من الممترين 
> ولكل وجهه هو موليها فاستبقوا الخيرات أين ما تكونوا يأت بكم الله جميعا إن الله على كل شيء قدير 
> ومن حيث خرجت فول وجهك شطر المسجد الحرام وإنه للحق من ربك وما الله بغافل عما تعملون 
> ومن حيث خرجت فول وجهك شطر المسجد الحرام وحيث ما كنتم فولوا وجوهكم شطره لئلا يكون للناس عليكم حجه إلا الذين ظلموا منهم فلا تخشوهم واخشوني ولأتم نعمتي عليكم ولعلكم تهتدون 
> كما أرسلنا فيكم رسول منكم يتلوا عليكم أياتي ويزكيكم ويعلمكم الكتاب والحكمه ويعلمكم ما لم تكونوا تعلمون فاذكروني أذكركم واشكرولي ولا تكفرون 
> ياأيها الذين أمنوا استعينوا بالصبر والصلاة إن الله مع الصابرين


الحمد لله

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> موقع رااااااااااااائع جزاكي الله كل خير اختيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي


وياج إن شاء الله

----------


## بنت المسافر

يعطيج العافية 
ان شاء الله بحاول ان نحفظ شيء

----------


## نهاروليل

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بسم الله الرجمن الرحيم

"وقالت اليهود ليست النصارى على شئ وقالت النصارى ليست اليهود على شئ وهم يتلون الكتاب كذلك قال الذين لا يعلمون مثل قولهم فالله يحكم بينهم يوم القيامة فيما كانوا فيه يختلفون ومن أظلم ممن منع مساجد الله أن يذكر فيها اسمه وسعى في خرابها أولئك ما كان لهم أن يدخلوها إلا خائفين لهم في الدنيا خزي وفي الآخرة لهم عذاب عظيم ولله المشرق والمغرب فأينما تولوا فثم وجه الله إن الله واسع عليم وقالوا اتخذ الله ولداً سبحانه بل له ما في السماوات والأرض كلٌ له قانتون بديع السماوات والأرض وإذا قضى أمراً فإنما يقول له كن فيكن وقال الذين لا يعلمون لولا يكلمنا الله أوتأتينا آية كذلك قال الذين من قبلهم مثل قولهم تشابهت قلوبهم قد بينا الآيات لقوم يوقنون إنا أرسلنك بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً ولا تسأل عن أصحاب الجحيم ولن ترضى عنك اليهود ولا النصارى حتى تتبع ملتهم قل إن هدى الله هو الهدى ولئن اتبعت أهواءهم بعد الذي جاءك من العلم مالك من الله من ولي ولا نصير"

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> يعطيج العافية 
> ان شاء الله بحاول ان نحفظ شيء


الله يوفقج إن شاء الله

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> بسم الله الرجمن الرحيم
> 
> "وقالت اليهود ليست النصارى على شئ وقالت النصارى ليست اليهود على شئ وهم يتلون الكتاب كذلك قال الذين لا يعلمون مثل قولهم فالله يحكم بينهم يوم القيامة فيما كانوا فيه يختلفون ومن أظلم ممن منع مساجد الله أن يذكر فيها اسمه وسعى في خرابها أولئك ما كان لهم أن يدخلوها إلا خائفين لهم في الدنيا خزي وفي الآخرة لهم عذاب عظيم ولله المشرق والمغرب فأينما تولوا فثم وجه الله إن الله واسع عليم وقالوا اتخذ الله ولداً سبحانه بل له ما في السماوات والأرض كلٌ له قانتون بديع السماوات والأرض وإذا قضى أمراً فإنما يقول له كن فيكن وقال الذين لا يعلمون لولا يكلمنا الله أوتأتينا آية كذلك قال الذين من قبلهم مثل قولهم تشابهت قلوبهم قد بينا الآيات لقوم يوقنون إنا أرسلنك بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً ولا تسأل عن أصحاب الجحيم ولن ترضى عنك اليهود ولا النصارى حتى تتبع ملتهم قل إن هدى الله هو الهدى ولئن اتبعت أهواءهم بعد الذي جاءك من العلم مالك من الله من ولي ولا نصير"


أرسلناك 

ماشاء الله ....الله يوفقج يااارب

----------


## $ شمة $

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ...

الم .. ذلك الكتاب لا ريب فيه هدى للمتقين .. الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة ومما رزقناهم ينفقون .. والذين يؤمنون بما أنزل إليك وما أنزل من قبلك وبالآخرة هم يوقنون .. أولئك على هدى من ربهم وأولئك هم المفلحون .. إن الذين كفروا سواء عليهم أأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون .. ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى أبصارهم غشاوة ولهم عذاب عظيم .. ومن الناس من يقول آمنا بالله وباليوم الآخر وما هم بمؤمنين .. يخادعون الله والذين آمنوا وما يخدعون إلا أنفسهم وما يشعرون .. في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضا ولهم عذاب أليم بما كانوا يكذبون ..
وإذا قيل لهم لا تفسدوا في الأرض قالوا إنما نحن مصلحون .. ألا إنهم هم المفسدون ولكن لا يشعرون ..
وإذا قيل لهم آمنوا كما آمن الناس قالوا أنؤمن كما آمن السفهاء ألا إنهم هم السفهاء ولكن لا يعلمون .. وإذا لقوا الذين آمنوا قالوا آمنا وإذا خلوا إلا شياطينهم قالوا إنا معكم إنما نحن مستهزءون .. الله يستهزئ بهم ويمدهم في طغيانهم يعمهون .. أولئك الذين اشتروا الضلالة بالهجى فما ربحت تجارتهم وما كانوا مهتدين ..

مثلهم كمثل الذي استوقد نارا فلما أضاءت ما حوله ذهب الله بنورهم وتركهم في ظلمات لا يبصرون .. صم بكم عمي فهم لا يرجعون .. أو كصيب فيه ظلمات ورعد وبرق يجعلون أصابعهم في آذانهم من الصواعق حذر الموت والله محيط بالكافرين .. يكاد البرق يخطف أبصارهم كلما أضاء لهم مشوا فيه ةإذا أظلم عليهم قاموا ولو شاء الله لذهب بسمعهم وأبصارهم إن الله على كل شيء قدير .. يا أيها الناس اعبدوا ربكم الذي خلقكم والذين من قبلكم لعلكم تتقون .. الذي جعل لكم الأرض فراشا والسماء بناء وأنزل من السماء ماء فأخرج به من الثمرات رزقا لكم فلا تجعلوا لله أندادا وأنتم تعلمون .. وإن كنتم في ريب مما نزلنا على عبدنا فأتوا بسورة من مثله وادعوا شهدائكم من دون الله إن كنتم صادقين فإن لم تفعلوا ولن تفعلوا فاتقوا النار التي وقودها الناس والحجارة أعدت للكافرين ..

----------


## ذاك أول

وبشر الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات إن لهم جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار كلما رزقوا منها من ثمرة رزقا قالوا هذا الذي رزقنا من قبل وأتوا به متشابها ولهم فيها أزواج مطهرة وهم فيها خالدون 
إن الله لا يستحي أن يضرب مثلا ما بعوضه فما فوقها فأما الذين أمنوا فيعلمون انه الحق من ربهم واما الذين كفروا فيقولون ما ذا أراد الله بهذا مثلا ليضل به كثيرا ويهدي به كثيرا وما يضل به الفاسقين 
الذين ينقضون عهد الله من بعد ميثاقه ويقطعون ما امر الله به ان يوصل ويفسدون في الارض أولئك هم الخاسرون 
كيف تكفرون بالله وكنتم أموات فأحياكم ثم يميتكم ثم يحييكمم ثم إلبه ترجعون
هو الذي خلق لكم الأرض جميعا ثم استوى إلي السماء فسواهن سبع سموات وهو بكل شيىء عليم

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ...
> 
> الم .. ذلك الكتاب لا ريب فيه هدى للمتقين .. الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة ومما رزقناهم ينفقون .. والذين يؤمنون بما أنزل إليك وما أنزل من قبلك وبالآخرة هم يوقنون .. أولئك على هدى من ربهم وأولئك هم المفلحون .. إن الذين كفروا سواء عليهم أأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون .. ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى أبصارهم غشاوة ولهم عذاب عظيم .. ومن الناس من يقول آمنا بالله وباليوم الآخر وما هم بمؤمنين .. يخادعون الله والذين آمنوا وما يخدعون إلا أنفسهم وما يشعرون .. في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضا ولهم عذاب أليم بما كانوا يكذبون ..
> وإذا قيل لهم لا تفسدوا في الأرض قالوا إنما نحن مصلحون .. ألا إنهم هم المفسدون ولكن لا يشعرون ..
> وإذا قيل لهم آمنوا كما آمن الناس قالوا أنؤمن كما آمن السفهاء ألا إنهم هم السفهاء ولكن لا يعلمون .. وإذا لقوا الذين آمنوا قالوا آمنا وإذا خلوا إلا شياطينهم قالوا إنا معكم إنما نحن مستهزءون .. الله يستهزئ بهم ويمدهم في طغيانهم يعمهون .. أولئك الذين اشتروا الضلالة بالهجى فما ربحت تجارتهم وما كانوا مهتدين ..
> 
> مثلهم كمثل الذي استوقد نارا فلما أضاءت ما حوله ذهب الله بنورهم وتركهم في ظلمات لا يبصرون .. صم بكم عمي فهم لا يرجعون .. أو كصيب............. فيه ظلمات ورعد وبرق يجعلون أصابعهم في آذانهم من الصواعق حذر الموت والله محيط بالكافرين .. يكاد البرق يخطف أبصارهم كلما أضاء لهم مشوا فيه ةإذا أظلم عليهم قاموا ولو شاء الله لذهب بسمعهم وأبصارهم إن الله على كل شيء قدير .. يا أيها الناس اعبدوا ربكم الذي خلقكم والذين من قبلكم لعلكم تتقون .. الذي جعل لكم الأرض فراشا والسماء بناء وأنزل من السماء ماء فأخرج به من الثمرات رزقا لكم فلا تجعلوا لله أندادا وأنتم تعلمون .. وإن كنتم في ريب مما نزلنا على عبدنا فأتوا بسورة من مثله وادعوا شهدائكم من دون الله إن كنتم صادقين فإن لم تفعلوا ولن تفعلوا فاتقوا النار التي وقودها الناس والحجارة أعدت للكافرين ..


ماشاءالله ...الله يسرلج الحفظ ياااارب

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> وبشر الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات إن لهم جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار كلما رزقوا منها من ثمرة رزقا قالوا هذا الذي رزقنا من قبل وأتوا به متشابها ولهم فيها أزواج مطهرة وهم فيها خالدون 
> إن الله لا يستحي أن يضرب مثلا ما بعوضه فما فوقها فأما الذين أمنوا فيعلمون انه الحق من ربهم واما الذين كفروا فيقولون ما ذا أراد الله بهذا مثلا ليضل به كثيرا ويهدي به كثيرا وما يضل به ...الفاسقين 
> الذين ينقضون عهد الله من بعد ميثاقه ويقطعون ما امر الله به ان يوصل ويفسدون في الارض أولئك هم الخاسرون 
> كيف تكفرون بالله وكنتم أموات فأحياكم ثم يميتكم ثم يحييكمم ثم إلبه ترجعون
> هو الذي خلق لكم الأرض....... جميعا ثم استوى إلي السماء فسواهن سبع سموات وهو بكل شيىء عليم


بارك الله فيج ....الله يسرلج الحفظ يااارب

----------


## ام احمد خالد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
ولا تقولوا لمن يقتل في سبيل الله أموات بل أحياء ولكن لا تشعرون 
ولنبلونكم بشئ من الخوف والجوع ونقص من الأموال والأنفس والثمرات وبشر الصابرين 
الذين إذا أصابتهم مصيبة قالوا إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
أولئك عليهم صلوات من ربهم ورحمه وأولئك هم المهتدون 
إن الصفا والمروة من شعائر الله فمن حج البيت أو اعتمر فلا جناح عليه أن يطوف بهما ومن تطوع خيرا فإن الله شاكرعليم 
إن الذين يكتمون ما أنزلنا من البينات والهدى من بعد ما بيناه للناس في الكتاب أولئك يلعنهم الله ويلعنهم اللاعنون 
إلا الذين تابوا وأصلحوا وبينوا فأولئك أتوب عليهم وأنا التواب الرحيم 
إن الذين كفروا وماتوا وهم كفار أولئك عليهم لعنه الله والملائكة والناس أجمعين 
خالدين فيها لا يخفف عنهم العذاب ولا هم ينظرون 
وإلهكم إله واحد لا إله إلا هو الرحمن الرحيم

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> ولا تقولوا لمن يقتل في سبيل الله أموات بل أحياء ولكن لا تشعرون 
> ولنبلونكم بشئ من الخوف والجوع ونقص من الأموال والأنفس والثمرات وبشر الصابرين 
> الذين إذا أصابتهم مصيبة قالوا إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
> أولئك عليهم صلوات من ربهم ورحمه وأولئك هم المهتدون 
> إن الصفا والمروة من شعائر الله فمن حج البيت أو اعتمر فلا جناح عليه أن يطوف بهما ومن تطوع خيرا فإن الله شاكرعليم 
> إن الذين يكتمون ما أنزلنا من البينات والهدى من بعد ما بيناه للناس في الكتاب أولئك يلعنهم الله ويلعنهم اللاعنون 
> إلا الذين تابوا وأصلحوا وبينوا فأولئك أتوب عليهم وأنا التواب الرحيم 
> إن الذين كفروا وماتوا وهم كفار أولئك عليهم لعنه الله والملائكة والناس أجمعين 
> ...


الحمد لله

----------


## نهاروليل

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

"الذين آتيناهم الكتاب يتلونه حق تلاوته أولئك يؤمنون به ومن يكفر به فأولئك هم الخاسرون.. يا بني اسرائيل اذكروا نعمتي التي أنعمت عليكم وأني فضلتكم على العالمين... واتقوا يوماً لا تجزي نفس عن نفس شيئاً ولا يقبل منها عدل ولا تنفعها شفاعة ولا هم ينصرون...وإذ ابتلى إبراهيم ربه بكلمات فأتمهن قال إني جاعلك للناس إماماً قال ومن ذريتي قال لا ينال عهدي الظالمين... وإذ جعلنا البيت مثابةً للناس وأمنا واتخذوا من مقام إبراهيم مصلى وعهدنا إلى إبراهيم وإسماعيل أن طهرا بيتي للطائفين والعاكفين والركع السجود.. وإذ قال إبراهيم ربي اجعل هذا بلداً آمناً وارزق أهله من الثمرات من آمن بالله واليوم الآخر قال ومن كفر فأمتعه قليلاً ثم أضطره إلى عذاب النار وبئس المصير..وإذ يرفع إبراهيم القواعد من البيت وإسماعيل ربنا تقبل منا إنك أنت السميع العليم .. ربنا واجعلنا مسلمين لك ومن ذريتنا أمةً مسلمةً لك وأرنا مناسكنا وتب علينا إنك أنت التواب الرحيم... ربنا وابعث فيهم رسولاً منهم يتلوا عليهم آيتك ويعلمهم الكتاب والحكمة ويزكيهم إنك أنت العزيز الحكيم..ومن يرغب عن ملة إبراهيم إلا من سفه نفسه ولقد اصطفيناه في الدنيا وإنه في الآخرة لمن الصالحين إذ قال له ربه أسلم قال أسلمت لرب العالمين..ووصى بها إبراهيم بنيه ويعقوب يا بني إن الله اصطفى لكم الدين فلا تموتن إلا وأنتم مسلمون.. أم كنتم شهداء إذ حضر يعقوب الموت إذ قال لبنيه ما تعبدون من بعدي قال نعبد إلهك وإله آباءك إبراهيم وإسماعيل وإسحاق إله واحداً ونحن له مسلمون... تلك أمة قد خلت لها ما كسبت ولكم ما كسبتم ولا تسئلون عما كانوا يعملون"

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> "الذين آتيناهم الكتاب يتلونه حق تلاوته أولئك يؤمنون به ومن يكفر به فأولئك هم الخاسرون.. يا بني اسرائيل اذكروا نعمتي التي أنعمت عليكم وأني فضلتكم على العالمين... واتقوا يوماً لا تجزي نفس عن نفس شيئاً ولا يقبل منها عدل ولا تنفعها شفاعة ولا هم ينصرون...وإذ ابتلى إبراهيم ربه بكلمات فأتمهن قال إني جاعلك للناس إماماً قال ومن ذريتي قال لا ينال عهدي الظالمين... وإذ جعلنا البيت مثابةً للناس وأمنا واتخذوا من مقام إبراهيم مصلى وعهدنا إلى إبراهيم وإسماعيل أن طهرا بيتي للطائفين والعاكفين والركع السجود.. وإذ قال إبراهيم ربي اجعل هذا بلداً آمناً وارزق أهله من الثمرات من آمن بالله واليوم الآخر قال ومن كفر فأمتعه قليلاً ثم أضطره إلى عذاب النار وبئس المصير..وإذ يرفع إبراهيم القواعد من البيت وإسماعيل ربنا تقبل منا إنك أنت السميع العليم .. ربنا واجعلنا مسلمين لك ومن ذريتنا أمةً مسلمةً لك وأرنا مناسكنا وتب علينا إنك أنت التواب الرحيم... ربنا وابعث فيهم رسولاً منهم يتلوا عليهم آيتك ويعلمهم الكتاب والحكمة ويزكيهم إنك أنت العزيز الحكيم..ومن يرغب عن ملة إبراهيم إلا من سفه نفسه ولقد اصطفيناه في الدنيا وإنه في الآخرة لمن الصالحين إذ قال له ربه أسلم قال أسلمت لرب العالمين..ووصى بها إبراهيم بنيه ويعقوب يا بني إن الله اصطفى لكم الدين فلا تموتن إلا وأنتم مسلمون.. أم كنتم شهداء إذ حضر يعقوب الموت إذ قال لبنيه ما تعبدون من بعدي قال نعبد إلهك وإله آباءك إبراهيم وإسماعيل وإسحاق إله واحداً ونحن له مسلمون... تلك أمة قد خلت لها ما كسبت ولكم ما كسبتم ولا تسئلون عما كانوا يعملون"


وعليكم السلام أختي نهاروليل
ماشاء الله ,,,,الله يسرلج حفظ السورة يااارب

----------


## حورية الجنة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*و لن ترضى عنك اليهود و لا النصارى حتى تتبع ملتهم قل إن هدى الله هو الهدى و لئن اتبعت أهواءهم بعد الذي جاءك من العلم ما لك من الله من ولي و لا نصير * الذين آتيناهم الكتاب يتلونه حق تلاوته أولئك يؤمنون به و من يكفر به فأولئك هم الخاسرون * يا بني إسرائيل اذكروا نعمتى التي أنعمت عليكم و أني فضلتكم على العالمين * و اتقوا يوما لا تجزي نفس عن نفس شيئا و لا يقبل منها عدل و لا تنفعها شفاعة و لاهم ينصرون * و إذ ابتلى إبراهيم ربه قال إني جاعلك للناس إماما قال و من ذريتي قال لا ينال عهدي الظالمين * و إذ جعلنا البيت مثابة للناس و أمنا و اتخذوا من مقام إبراهيم مصلى و عهدنا إلى إبراهيم و إسماعيل أن طهرا بيتى للطائفين و العاكفين و الركع السجود * و إذ قال إبراهيم رب اجعل هذا بلدا آمنا و ارزق أهله من الثمرات من آمن بالله و اليوم الآخر قال و من كفر فأمتعه قليلا ثم أضطره إلى عذاب النار و بئس المصير **

----------


## حورية الجنة

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
> 
> 
> *و لن ترضى عنك اليهود و لا النصارى حتى تتبع ملتهم قل إن هدى الله هو الهدى و لئن اتبعت أهواءهم بعد الذي جاءك من العلم ما لك من الله من ولي و لا نصير * الذين آتيناهم الكتاب يتلونه حق تلاوته أولئك يؤمنون به و من يكفر به فأولئك هم الخاسرون * يا بني إسرائيل اذكروا نعمتى التي أنعمت عليكم و أني فضلتكم على العالمين * و اتقوا يوما لا تجزي نفس عن نفس شيئا و لا يقبل منها عدل و لا تنفعها شفاعة و لاهم ينصرون * و إذ ابتلى إبراهيم ربه بكلمات فأتمهن قال إني جاعلك للناس إماما قال و من ذريتي قال لا ينال عهدي الظالمين * و إذ جعلنا البيت مثابة للناس و أمنا و اتخذوا من مقام إبراهيم مصلى و عهدنا إلى إبراهيم و إسماعيل أن طهرا بيتى للطائفين و العاكفين و الركع السجود * و إذ قال إبراهيم رب اجعل هذا بلدا آمنا و ارزق أهله من الثمرات من آمن بالله و اليوم الآخر قال و من كفر فأمتعه قليلا ثم أضطره إلى عذاب النار و بئس المصير **


*تم تصحيح الآخطاء ..* 

*موفقات* 

 :Sob7an: 

 :Astaghfor: 

 :Sob7an:

----------


## ام احمد خالد

بارك الله فيج أختي حورية الجنة,,,الله يسرلج الحفظ يااارب

----------


## ام احمد خالد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
إن في خلق السماوات والأرض واختلاف الليل والنهار والفلك التي تجري في البحر بما ينفع الناس وما أنزل الله من السماء من ماء فأحيا به الأرض بعد موتها وبث فيها من كل دابة وتصريف الرياح والسحاب المسخر بين السماء والأرض لأيات لقوم يعقلون 
ومن الناس من يتخذ من دون الله أندادا يحبونهم كحب الله والذين أمنوا أشد حبا لله ولو يرى الذين ظلمون إذا يرون العذاب أن القوة لله جميعا وأن الله شديد العذاب 
إذ تبرأ الذين اتبعوا من الذين اتبعوا ورأوا العذاب وتقطعت به الأسباب وقال الذين اتبعوا لو أن لنا كرة فنتبرأ منهم كما تبرأوا منا كذلك يريهم الله أعمالهم حسرات عليهم وما هم بخارجين من النار 
يا أيها الناس كلوا مما في الأرض حلال طيبا ولا تتبعوا خطوات الشيطان إنه لكم عدو مبين 
إنما يأمركم بالسوء والفحشاء وأن تقولوا على الله ما لا تعلمون

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> إن في خلق السماوات والأرض واختلاف الليل والنهار والفلك التي تجري في البحر بما ينفع الناس وما أنزل الله من السماء من ماء فأحيا به الأرض بعد موتها وبث فيها من كل دابة وتصريف الرياح والسحاب المسخر بين السماء والأرض لأيات لقوم يعقلون 
> ومن الناس من يتخذ من دون الله أندادا يحبونهم كحب الله والذين أمنوا أشد حبا لله ولو يرى الذين ظلمون إذا يرون العذاب أن القوة لله جميعا وأن الله شديد العذاب 
> إذ تبرأ الذين اتبعوا من الذين اتبعوا ورأوا العذاب وتقطعت به الأسباب وقال الذين اتبعوا لو أن لنا كرة فنتبرأ منهم كما تبرأوا منا كذلك يريهم الله أعمالهم حسرات عليهم وما هم بخارجين من النار 
> يا أيها الناس كلوا مما في الأرض حلال طيبا ولا تتبعوا خطوات الشيطان إنه لكم عدو مبين 
> إنما يأمركم بالسوء والفحشاء وأن تقولوا على الله ما لا تعلمون


الحمدلله

----------


## حورية الجنة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*و إذ يرفع إبراهيم القواعد من البيت و إسماعيل ربنا تقبل منا إنك أنت السميع العليم * ربنا و اجعلنا مسلمين لك و من ذريتنا أمة مسلمة لك و أرنا مناسكنا و تب علينا أنك أنت التواب الرحيم * و ابعث فيهم رسولا من أنفسهم يتلو عليهم آياتك و يعلمهم الكتاب و الحكمة و يزكيهم إنك أنت العزيز الحكيم * و من يرغب عن ملة إبراهيم إلا من سفه نفسه و لقد اصطفيناه في الدنيا و إنه في الآخرة لمن الصالحين * إذ قال له ربه أسلم قال أسلمت لرب العالمين * و وصى بها إبراهيم بنيه و يعقوب يا بني إن الله أصطفى لكم الدين فلا تموتن إلا و أنتم مسلمين * أم كنتم شهداء إذ حضر يعقوب الموت إذ قال لبنيه ما تعبدون من بعدي قالوا نعبد إلهك و إله آبائك إبراهيم و إسماعيل و إسحاق إلها واحدا و نحن له مسلمون * تلك أمة قد خلت لها ماكسبت و لكم ما كسبتم و لا تسألون عما كانوا يعملون **

----------


## حورية الجنة

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
> 
> 
> *و إذ يرفع إبراهيم القواعد من البيت و إسماعيل ربنا تقبل منا إنك أنت السميع العليم * ربنا و اجعلنا مسلمين لك و من ذريتنا أمة مسلمة لك و أرنا مناسكنا و تب علينا أنك أنت التواب الرحيم * ربنا و ابعث فيهم رسولا منهم يتلو عليهم آياتك و يعلمهم الكتاب و الحكمة و يزكيهم إنك أنت العزيز الحكيم * و من يرغب عن ملة إبراهيم إلا من سفه نفسه و لقد اصطفيناه في الدنيا و إنه في الآخرة لمن الصالحين * إذ قال له ربه أسلم قال أسلمت لرب العالمين * و وصى بها إبراهيم بنيه و يعقوب يا بني إن الله أصطفى لكم الدين فلا تموتن إلا و أنتم مسلمون * أم كنتم شهداء إذ حضر يعقوب الموت إذ قال لبنيه ما تعبدون من بعدي قالوا نعبد إلهك و إله آبائك إبراهيم و إسماعيل و إسحاق إلها واحدا و نحن له مسلمون * تلك أمة قد خلت لها ماكسبت و لكم ما كسبتم و لا تسألون عما كانوا يعملون **


 
*تم تصحيح الأخطاء بالأحمر ،،*

----------


## حورية الجنة

*و قالوا كونوا هودا أو نصارى تهتدوا قل بل ملة إبراهيم حنيفا و ما كان من المشركين * قولوا آمنا بالله و ما أنزل إلينا و ما أنزل إلى إبراهيم و إسمعاعيل و إسحاق و يعقوب و الأسباط و ما أوتي موسى و عيسى و ما أوتي النبيون من ربهم لا نفرق بين أحد منهم و نحن له مسلمون * فإن آمنوا بمثل ما أمنتم به فقد اهتدوا و إن تولوا فإنما هم في شقاق فسيكفيكهم الله و هو السميع العليم * صبغة الله و من أحسن من الله صبغة و نحن له عابدون * قل أتحاجوننا في الله و هو ربنا و ربكم و لنا أعمالنا و لكم أعمالكم و نحن له مخلصون * أم تقولون إن إبراهيم و إسماعيل و إسحاق و يعقوب و الأسباط كانوا هودا أو نصارى قل ءأنتم أعلم أم الله و من أظلم ممن كتم شهادة عنده من الله و ما الله بغافل عما تعملون * تلك أمة قد خلت لها ما كسبت و لكم ما كسبتم و لا تسألون عما كانوا يعملون **

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> *و قالوا كونوا هودا أو نصارى تهتدوا قل بل ملة إبراهيم حنيفا و ما كان من المشركين * قولوا آمنا بالله و ما أنزل إلينا و ما أنزل إلى إبراهيم و إسمعاعيل و إسحاق و يعقوب و الأسباط و ما أوتي موسى و عيسى و ما أوتي النبيون من ربهم لا نفرق بين أحد منهم و نحن له مسلمون * فإن آمنوا بمثل ما أمنتم به فقد اهتدوا و إن تولوا فإنما هم في شقاق فسيكفيكهم الله و هو السميع العليم * صبغة الله و من أحسن من الله صبغة و نحن له عابدون * قل أتحاجوننا في الله و هو ربنا و ربكم و لنا أعمالنا و لكم أعمالكم و نحن له مخلصون * أم تقولون إن إبراهيم و إسماعيل و إسحاق و يعقوب و الأسباط كانوا هودا أو نصارى قل ءأنتم أعلم أم الله و من أظلم ممن كتم شهادة عنده من الله و ما الله بغافل عما تعملون * تلك أمة قد خلت لها ما كسبت و لكم ما كسبتم و لا تسألون عما كانوا يعملون **


مبرووووك أختي حورية الجنة حفظتي الجزء الأول من القران ...الله يسرلج حفظ القران كامل إن شاء الله

----------


## حورية الجنة

*الله يبارك فيج أختي أم أحمد خالد .. و الله يوفقنا ..*

*و إنتي بعد مبروك عليج حفظ الجزء الأول .. و موفقه بإذن الله ..*

----------


## ام احمد خالد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
وإذا قيل لهم أتبعوا ما أنزل قالوا بل نتبع ما ألفينا عليه أباءنا أولوا كان أباؤهم لا يعقلون شيئا ولا يهتدون 
ومثل الذين كفروا كمثل الذي ينعق بما لا يسمع إلا دعاء ونداء صم بكم عمي فهم لا يعقلون 
ياأيها الذين أمنوا كلوا من طيبات ما رزقناكم واشكروا لله إن كنتم إياه تعبدون 
إنما حرم عليكم الميتة والدم ولحم الخنزير وما أهل به لغير الله فمن أضطرغير باغ ولا عاد فلا إثم عليه إن الله غفور رحيم 
إن الذين يكتمون ما أنزل الله من الكتاب ويشترون به ثمنا قليلا أولئك ما يأكلون في بطونهم إلا النار ولا يكلمهم الله يوم القيامة ولا يزكيهم ولهم عذاب أليم 
أولئك الذين اشتروا الضلاله بالهدى والعذاب بالمغفرة فما أصبرهم على النار
ذلك بأن الله نزل الكتاب بالحق وإن الذين أختلفوا في الكتاب لفي شقاق بعيد

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> وإذا قيل لهم أتبعوا ما أنزل قالوا بل نتبع ما ألفينا عليه أباءنا أولوا كان أباؤهم لا يعقلون شيئا ولا يهتدون 
> ومثل الذين كفروا كمثل الذي ينعق بما لا يسمع إلا دعاء ونداء صم بكم عمي فهم لا يعقلون 
> ياأيها الذين أمنوا كلوا من طيبات ما رزقناكم واشكروا لله إن كنتم إياه تعبدون 
> إنما حرم عليكم الميتة والدم ولحم الخنزير وما أهل به لغير الله فمن أضطرغير باغ ولا عاد فلا إثم عليه إن الله غفور رحيم 
> إن الذين يكتمون ما أنزل الله من الكتاب ويشترون به ثمنا قليلا أولئك ما يأكلون في بطونهم إلا النار ولا يكلمهم الله يوم القيامة ولا يزكيهم ولهم عذاب أليم 
> أولئك الذين اشتروا الضلاله بالهدى والعذاب بالمغفرة فما أصبرهم على النار
> ذلك بأن الله نزل الكتاب بالحق وإن الذين أختلفوا في الكتاب لفي شقاق بعيد


الحمدلله

----------


## ام احمد خالد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
ليس البر أن تولوا وجوهكم قبل المشرق والمغرب ولكن البر من أمن بالله واليوم الأخر والملائكة والكتاب والنبيين وأتى المال على حبه ذوي القربة واليتامى والمساكين وابن السبيل والسائلين وفي الرقاب وأقام الصلاة وأتى الزكاة والموفون بعهدهم إذا عاهدوا والصابرين في البأساء والضراء وحين البئس أولئك الذين صدقوا وأولئك هم المتقون 
ياأيها الذين أمنوا كتب عليكم القصاص في القتلى الحر بالحر والعبد بالعبد والأنثى بالأنثى فمن عفي له من أخيه شئ فأتباع بالمعروف وأداء إليه بإحسان ذلك تخفيف من ربكم ورحمه فمن أعتدى بعد ذلك فله عذاب أليم 
ولكم في القصاص حياة ياأولي الألباب لعلكم تتقون 
كتب عليكم إذا حضر أحدكم الموت إن ترك خيرا الوصيه للوالدين والأقربين بالمعروف حقا على المتقين فمن بدله بعدما سمعه فإنما إثمه على الذين يبدلونه إن الله سميع عليم

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> ليس البر أن تولوا وجوهكم قبل المشرق والمغرب ولكن البر من أمن بالله واليوم الأخر والملائكة والكتاب والنبيين وأتى المال على حبه ذوي القربة واليتامى والمساكين وابن السبيل والسائلين وفي الرقاب وأقام الصلاة وأتى الزكاة والموفون بعهدهم إذا عاهدوا والصابرين في البأساء والضراء وحين البئس أولئك الذين صدقوا وأولئك هم المتقون 
> ياأيها الذين أمنوا كتب عليكم القصاص في القتلى الحر بالحر والعبد بالعبد والأنثى بالأنثى فمن عفي له من أخيه شئ فأتباع بالمعروف وأداء إليه بإحسان ذلك تخفيف من ربكم ورحمه فمن أعتدى بعد ذلك فله عذاب أليم 
> ولكم في القصاص حياة ياأولي الألباب لعلكم تتقون 
> كتب عليكم إذا حضر أحدكم الموت إن ترك خيرا الوصيه للوالدين والأقربين بالمعروف حقا على المتقين فمن بدله بعدما سمعه فإنما إثمه على الذين يبدلونه إن الله سميع عليم


الحمدلله

----------


## حورية الجنة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*  
*سيقول السفهاء من الناس ما ولاهم عن قبلتهم التي كانوا عليها قل لله المشرق و المغرب يهدي من يشاء إلى صراط مستقيم * و كذلك جعلناكم أمة وسطا لتكونوا شهداء على الناس و يكون الرسول عليكم شهيدا و ما جعلنا القبلة التي* *كنت عليها إلا لنعلم من يتبع الرسول ممن ينقلب على عقبيه* 
*و إن كانت لكبيرة إلا على الذين هدى الله و ما كان الله ليضيع إيمانكم إن الله بالناس لرؤوف رحيم * قد نرى تقلب وجهك في السماء فلنولينك قبلة ترضاها فول وجهك شطر المسجد الحرام و حيث ما كنتم فولوا وجوهكم شطره و إن الذين أوتوا الكتاب ليعلمون أنه الحق من ربهم و ما الله بغافل عما تعملون ** *و لئن أتيت الذين أوتوا الكتاب بكل آية ما تبعوا قبلتك و ما* 
*أنت بتابع قبلتهم و ما بعضهم بتابع قبلة بعض و لئن اتبعت أهواءهم من بعد ما جاءك من العلم إنك إذا لمن الظالمين **  
 :Hamdolleah Emo:

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*  
> *سيقول السفهاء من الناس ما ولاهم عن قبلتهم التي كانوا عليها قل لله المشرق و المغرب يهدي من يشاء إلى صراط مستقيم * و كذلك جعلناكم أمة وسطا لتكونوا شهداء على الناس و يكون الرسول عليكم شهيدا و ما جعلنا القبلة التي* *كنت عليها إلا لنعلم من يتبع الرسول ممن ينقلب على عقبيه* 
> *و إن كانت لكبيرة إلا على الذين هدى الله و ما كان الله ليضيع إيمانكم إن الله بالناس لرؤوف رحيم * قد نرى تقلب وجهك في السماء فلنولينك قبلة ترضاها فول وجهك شطر المسجد الحرام و حيث ما كنتم فولوا وجوهكم شطره و إن الذين أوتوا الكتاب ليعلمون أنه الحق من ربهم و ما الله بغافل عما تعملون ** *و لئن أتيت الذين أوتوا الكتاب بكل آية ما تبعوا قبلتك و ما* 
> *أنت بتابع قبلتهم و ما بعضهم بتابع قبلة بعض و لئن اتبعت أهواءهم من بعد ما جاءك من العلم إنك إذا لمن الظالمين **


بارك الله فيج ...الله يوفقج يااارب

----------


## حورية الجنة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*الذين آتيناهم الكتاب يعرفونه كما يعرفون أبناءهم و إن فريقا منهم ليكتمون الحق و هم يعلمون * الحق من ربك فلاتكونن من الممترين * و لكل وجهة هو موليها فاستبقوا الخيرات أين ما تكونوا يأت بكم الله جميعا إن الله على كل شيء قدير * و من حيث خرجت فول وجهك شطر المسجد الحرام و إنه للحق من ربك و ما الله بغافل عما تعملون * و من حيث خرجت فول وجهك شطر المسجد الحرام و حيث ما كنتم فولوا وجوهكم شطره لئلا يكون للناس عليكم حجه إلا الذين ظلموا منهم فلا تخشوهم و اخشوني و لأتم نعمتي عليكم و لعلكم تهتدون * كما أرسلنا فيكم رسولا منكم يتلو عليكم آياتنا و يزكيكم و يعلمكم الكتاب و الحكمة و يعلمكم ما لم تكونوا تعلمون * فاذكروني اذكركم و اشكروا لي و لاتكفرون * يا أيها الذين آمنوا استعينوا بالصبر و الصلاة إن الله مع الصابرين **

----------


## ذاك أول

وإذ قال رك للملائكة إني جاعل في الأرض خليفة قالوا أتجعل فيها من يفسد فيها ويسفك الدماء ونحن نسبح بحمدك ونقدس لك قال إني أعلم مالا تعلمون 

وعلم آدم الأسماء كلها ثم عرضهم على الملائكة فقال أنبئوني بأسماء هؤلاء إن كنتم صادقين 
قالوا سبحانك لا علم لنا إلا ما علمتنا إنك أنت العليم الحكيم 
قال يا آدم أنبئهم بأسمائهم فلما انبئهم بأسمائهم قال ألم أقل لكم إني أعلم غيب السموات والأرض وأعلم ما تبدون وما كنتم تكتمون 
وإذا قلنا للملائكة إسجدوا لآدم فسجدوا إلا أبليس أبى و استكبر وكان من الكافرين 
وقلنا يا آدم أسكن أنت وزوجك الجنة وكلا منها رغدا حيث شئتما ولا تقربا هذه الشجرة فتكونا من الظالمين 
فأزلهما الشيطان عنها فأخرجهما مما كانا فيه وقلنا اهبطوا بعضكم لبعض عدو ولكم في الأرض مستقرا ومتعا إلي حين فتلقى آدم من ربه كلمات فتاب عليه إنه هو التواب الرحيم 



جزاك الله خير ،،، 
اسأل الله أن

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> *الذين آتيناهم الكتاب يعرفونه كما يعرفون أبناءهم و إن فريقا منهم ليكتمون الحق و هم يعلمون * الحق من ربك فلاتكونن من الممترين * و لكل وجهة هو موليها فاستبقوا الخيرات أين ما تكونوا يأت بكم الله جميعا إن الله على كل شيء قدير * و من حيث خرجت فول وجهك شطر المسجد الحرام و إنه للحق من ربك و ما الله بغافل عما تعملون * و من حيث خرجت فول وجهك شطر المسجد الحرام و حيث ما كنتم فولوا وجوهكم شطره لئلا يكون للناس عليكم حجه إلا الذين ظلموا منهم فلا تخشوهم و اخشوني و لأتم نعمتي عليكم و لعلكم تهتدون * كما أرسلنا فيكم رسولا منكم يتلو عليكم آياتنا و يزكيكم و يعلمكم الكتاب و الحكمة و يعلمكم ما لم تكونوا تعلمون * فاذكروني اذكركم و اشكروا لي و لاتكفرون * يا أيها الذين آمنوا استعينوا بالصبر و الصلاة إن الله مع الصابرين **



ماشاء الله ...الله يسرلج الحفظ ياارب

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> وإذ قال رك للملائكة إني جاعل في الأرض خليفة قالوا أتجعل فيها من يفسد فيها ويسفك الدماء ونحن نسبح بحمدك ونقدس لك قال إني أعلم مالا تعلمون 
> 
> وعلم آدم الأسماء كلها ثم عرضهم على الملائكة فقال أنبئوني بأسماء هؤلاء إن كنتم صادقين 
> قالوا سبحانك لا علم لنا إلا ما علمتنا إنك أنت العليم الحكيم 
> قال يا آدم أنبئهم بأسمائهم فلما انبئهم بأسمائهم قال ألم أقل لكم إني أعلم غيب السموات والأرض وأعلم ما تبدون وما كنتم تكتمون 
> وإذا قلنا للملائكة إسجدوا لآدم فسجدوا إلا أبليس أبى و استكبر وكان من الكافرين 
> وقلنا يا آدم أسكن أنت وزوجك الجنة وكلا منها رغدا حيث شئتما ولا تقربا هذه الشجرة فتكونا من الظالمين 
> فأزلهما الشيطان عنها فأخرجهما مما كانا فيه وقلنا اهبطوا بعضكم لبعض عدو ولكم في الأرض مستقرا ومتعا إلي حين فتلقى آدم من ربه كلمات فتاب عليه إنه هو التواب الرحيم 
> 
> ...


بارك الله فيج ....الله يسرلج الحفظ إن شاء الله

----------


## حورية الجنة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*و لا تقولوا لمن يقتل في سبيل الله أموات بل أحياء و لكن لا تشعرون * و لنبلونكم بشيء من الخوف و الجوع و نقص من الأموال و الأنفس و الثمرات و بشر الصابرين * الذين إذا أصابتهم مصيبة قالوا إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون * أولئك عليهم صلوات من ربهم و رحمة و أولئك هم المهتدون * إن الصفا و المروة من شعائر الله فمن حج البيت أو اعتمر فلا جناح عليه أن يطوف بهما و من تطوع خيرا فإن الله شاكر عليم * إن الذين يكتمون ما أنزلنا من البينات و الهدى من بعد ما بيناه للناس في الكتاب أولئك يلعنهم الله و يلعنهم اللاعنون * إلا الذين تابوا و أصلحوا و بينوا فأولئك أتوب عليهم و أنا التواب الرحيم * إن الذين كفروا و ماتوا و هم كفار أولئك عليهم لعنة الله و الملائكة و الناس أجمعين * خالدين فيها لا يخفف عنهم العذاب و لا هم ينظرون * و إلهكم إله واحد لا إله الإ هو الرحمن الرحيم **

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
> 
> *و لا تقولوا لمن يقتل في سبيل الله أموات بل أحياء و لكن لا تشعرون * و لنبلونكم بشيء من الخوف و الجوع و نقص من الأموال و الأنفس و الثمرات و بشر الصابرين * الذين إذا أصابتهم مصيبة قالوا إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون * أولئك عليهم صلوات من ربهم و رحمة و أولئك هم المهتدون * إن الصفا و المروة من شعائر الله فمن حج البيت أو اعتمر فلا جناح عليه أن يطوف بهما و من تطوع خيرا فإن الله شاكر عليم * إن الذين يكتمون ما أنزلنا من البينات و الهدى من بعد ما بيناه للناس في الكتاب أولئك يلعنهم الله و يلعنهم اللاعنون * إلا الذين تابوا و أصلحوا و بينوا فأولئك أتوب عليهم و أنا التواب الرحيم * إن الذين كفروا و ماتوا و هم كفار أولئك عليهم لعنة الله و الملائكة و الناس أجمعين * خالدين فيها لا يخفف عنهم العذاب و لا هم ينظرون * و إلهكم إله واحد لا إله الإ هو الرحمن الرحيم **



بارك الله فيج ....الله يوفقج يااارب

----------


## ام احمد خالد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
فمن خاف من موص جنفا أو إثما فأصلح بينهم فلا إثم عليه إن الله غفور رحيم 
ياأيها الذين أمنوا كتب عليكم الصيام كما كتب على الذين من قبلكم لعلكم تتقون 
أياما معدودات فمن كان منكم مريضا أو على سفر فعدة من أيام أخر وعلى الذين يطيقونه فديه طعام مسكين ومن تطوع خيرا فهو خير له وأن تصوموا خيرا لكم إن كنتم تعلمون 
شهر رمضان الذي أنزل فيه القرأن هدى للناس وبينات من الهدى والفرقان فمن شهد منكم الشهر فليصمه ومن كان مريضا أو على سفرا فعدة من أيام أخر يريد الله بكم اليسر ولا يريد بكم العسر ولتكملوا العدة ولتكبروا الله على ما هداكم ولعلكم تشكرون 
وإذا سئلك عبادي عني فإني قريب أجيب دعوة الداعى إذا دعان فليستجيبوا لي وليؤمنوا بي لعلهم يرشدون

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> فمن خاف من موص جنفا أو إثما فأصلح بينهم فلا إثم عليه إن الله غفور رحيم 
> ياأيها الذين أمنوا كتب عليكم الصيام كما كتب على الذين من قبلكم لعلكم تتقون 
> أياما معدودات فمن كان منكم مريضا أو على سفر فعدة من أيام أخر وعلى الذين يطيقونه فديه طعام مسكين ومن تطوع خيرا فهو خير له وأن تصوموا خيرا لكم إن كنتم تعلمون 
> شهر رمضان الذي أنزل فيه القرأن هدى للناس وبينات من الهدى والفرقان فمن شهد منكم الشهر فليصمه ومن كان مريضا أو على سفرا فعدة من أيام أخر يريد الله بكم اليسر ولا يريد بكم العسر ولتكملوا العدة ولتكبروا الله على ما هداكم ولعلكم تشكرون 
> وإذا سئلك عبادي عني فإني قريب أجيب دعوة الداعى إذا دعان فليستجيبوا لي وليؤمنوا بي لعلهم يرشدون


الحمدلله

----------


## حورية الجنة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*إن في خلق السماوات و الأرض و اختلاف الليل و النهار و الفلك التي تجري في البحر بما ينفع الناس و ما أنزل الله من السماء من ماء فأحيا به الأرض بعد موتها و بث فيها من كل دابة و تصريف الرياح و السحاب المسخر بين السماء و الأرض لآيات لقوم يوقنون * و من الناس من يتخذ من دون الله أندادا يحبونهم كحب الله و الذين آمنوا أشد حبا لله و لو يرى الذين ظلموا إذ يرون العذاب أن القوة لله جميعا و أن الله* *شديد العذاب * إذ تبرأ الذين أتبعوا من الذين أتبعوا و رأوا العذاب و تقطعت بهم الأسباب * وقال الذين أتبعوا لو أن لنا كره فنتبرأ منهم كما تبرأوا منهم كذلك يريهم الله أعمالهم حسرات** عليهم و ما هم بخارجين من النار * يا أيها الناس كلوا مما في الأرض حلالا طيبا و لا تتبعوا خطوات الشيطان إنه لكم عدو مبين* إنما يأمركم بالسوء و الفحشاء و أن تقولوا على الله ما لا تعلمون **

----------


## حورية الجنة

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
> 
> 
> *إن في خلق السماوات و الأرض و اختلاف الليل و النهار و الفلك التي تجري في البحر بما ينفع الناس و ما أنزل الله من السماء من ماء فأحيا به الأرض بعد موتها و بث فيها من كل دابة و تصريف الرياح و السحاب المسخر بين السماء و الأرض لآيات لقوم يعقلون * و من الناس من يتخذ من دون الله أندادا يحبونهم كحب الله و الذين آمنوا أشد حبا لله و لو يرى الذين ظلموا إذ يرون العذاب أن القوة لله جميعا و أن الله* *شديد العذاب * إذ تبرأ الذين أتبعوا من الذين أتبعوا و رأوا العذاب و تقطعت بهم الأسباب * وقال الذين أتبعوا لو أن لنا كرة فنتبرأ منهم كما تبرؤوا منهم كذلك يريهم الله أعمالهم حسرات** عليهم و ما هم بخارجين من النار * يا أيها الناس كلوا مما في الأرض حلالا طيبا و لا تتبعوا خطوات الشيطان إنه لكم عدو مبين* إنما يأمركم بالسوء و الفحشاء و أن تقولوا على الله ما لا تعلمون **


 
*تم تصحيح الأخطاء بالأحمر ..* 

*موفقات*

----------


## ام احمد خالد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
أحل لكم ليله الصيام الرفث الى نسائكم هن لباس لكم وأنتم لباس لهن علم الله أنكم كنتم تختانون أنفسكم فتاب عليكم وعفا عنكم فاللان باشروهن وابتغوا ما كتب الله لكم وكلوا واشربوا حتى يتبين لكم الخيط الأبيض من الخيط الأسود من الفجر ثم أتموا الصيام الى الليل ولا تبشروهن وأنتم عاكفون في المساجد تلك حدود الله فلا تقربوها كذلك يبين الله أياته للناس لعلهم يتقون 
ولا تأكلوا أموالكم بينكم بالباطل وتدلوا بها الى الحكام لتأكلوا فريقا من أموال الناس بالأثم وأنتم تعلمون 
يسألونك عن الأهله قل هى مواقيت للناس والحج وليس البر بأن تأتوا البيوت من ظهورها ولكن البر من اتقى وأتوا البيوت من أبوابها وأتقوا الله لعلكم تفلحون 
وقاتلوا فى سبيل الله الذين يقاتلونكم ولا تعتدوا إن الله لا يحب المعتدين

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> أحل لكم ليله الصيام الرفث الى نسائكم هن لباس لكم وأنتم لباس لهن علم الله أنكم كنتم تختانون أنفسكم فتاب عليكم وعفا عنكم فاللان باشروهن وابتغوا ما كتب الله لكم وكلوا واشربوا حتى يتبين لكم الخيط الأبيض من الخيط الأسود من الفجر ثم أتموا الصيام الى الليل ولا تبشروهن وأنتم عاكفون في المساجد تلك حدود الله فلا تقربوها كذلك يبين الله أياته للناس لعلهم يتقون 
> ولا تأكلوا أموالكم بينكم بالباطل وتدلوا بها الى الحكام لتأكلوا فريقا من أموال الناس بالأثم وأنتم تعلمون 
> يسألونك عن الأهله قل هى مواقيت للناس والحج وليس البر بأن تأتوا البيوت من ظهورها ولكن البر من اتقى وأتوا البيوت من أبوابها وأتقوا الله لعلكم تفلحون 
> وقاتلوا فى سبيل الله الذين يقاتلونكم ولا تعتدوا إن الله لا يحب المعتدين


الحمدلله

----------


## ام احمد خالد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

واقتلوهم حيث ثقفتموهم وأخرجوهم من حيث أخرجوكم والفتنة أشد من القتل ولا تقاتلوهم عند المسجد الحرام حتى يقالوكم فيه فإن قاتلوكم فقتلوهم كذلك جزاء الكافرين 
فإن أنتهوا فإن الله غفور رحيم 
وقاتلوهم حتى لا تكون فتنة ويكون الدين لله فإن انتهوا فلا عدوان إلا على الظالمين 
الشهر الحرام بالشهر الحرام والحرمات قصاص فمن أعتدى عليكم فاعتدوا عليه بمثل ماعتدى عليكم وأتقوا الله وأعلموا إن الله مع المتقين 
وأنفقوا في سبيل الله ولا تلقوا بأيديكم الى التهلكه وأحسنوا إن الله يحب المحسنين 
وأتموا الحج والعمرة لله فإن أحصرتم فما أستيسر من الهدي ولا تحلقوا رؤوسكم حتي يبلغ الهدي محله فمن كان منكم مريضا أو به أذى من رأسه ففدية من صيام أو صدقة أو نسك فمن تمتع بالعمرة الى الحج فما استيسر من الهدي فمن لم يجد فصيام ثلاثة أيام في الحج وسبعة إذا رجعتم تلك عشرة كاملة ذلك لمن لم يكن أهلة حاضري المسجد الحرام واتقوا الله واعلموا أن الله شديد العقاب

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> واقتلوهم حيث ثقفتموهم وأخرجوهم من حيث أخرجوكم والفتنة أشد من القتل ولا تقاتلوهم عند المسجد الحرام حتى يقالوكم فيه فإن قاتلوكم فقتلوهم كذلك جزاء الكافرين 
> فإن أنتهوا فإن الله غفور رحيم 
> وقاتلوهم حتى لا تكون فتنة ويكون الدين لله فإن انتهوا فلا عدوان إلا على الظالمين 
> الشهر الحرام بالشهر الحرام والحرمات قصاص فمن أعتدى عليكم فاعتدوا عليه بمثل ماعتدى عليكم وأتقوا الله وأعلموا إن الله مع المتقين 
> وأنفقوا في سبيل الله ولا تلقوا بأيديكم الى التهلكه وأحسنوا إن الله يحب المحسنين 
> وأتموا الحج والعمرة لله فإن أحصرتم فما أستيسر من الهدي ولا تحلقوا رؤوسكم حتي يبلغ الهدي محله فمن كان منكم مريضا أو به أذى من رأسه ففدية من صيام أو صدقة أو نسك ...........فمن تمتع بالعمرة الى الحج فما استيسر من الهدي فمن لم يجد فصيام ثلاثة أيام في الحج وسبعة إذا رجعتم تلك عشرة كاملة ذلك لمن لم يكن أهلة حاضري المسجد الحرام واتقوا الله واعلموا أن الله شديد العقاب


الحمدلله

----------


## حورية الجنة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*و إذا قيل لهم اتبعوا ما أنزل الله قالوا بل نتبع ما ألفينا عليه أباءنا أ و لو كان أباؤهم لا يعقلون شيئا ولا يهتدون * و مثل الذين كفروا كمثل الذي ينعق بما لا يسمع إلا دعاء و نداء صم بكم عمي فهم لا يعقلون * يا أيها الذين آمنوا كلوا من طيبات ما رزقناكم و اشكروا لله إن كنتم إياه تعبدون * إنما حرم عليكم الميتة و الدم و لحم الخنزير و ما أهل لغير الله به فمن اضطر غير باغ و لا عاد فلا إثم عليه إن الله غفور رحيم * إن الذين يكتمون ما أنزل الله من الكتاب و يشترون به ثمنا قليلا أولئك ما يأكلون في بطونهم إلا النار و لا يكلمهم الله يوم القيامة و لا يزكيهم ولهم عذاب أليم * أولئك الذين اشتروا الضلالة بالهدى و العذاب بالمغفرة فما أصبرهم على النار * ذلك بأن الله نزل الكتاب بالحق و إن الذين اختلفوا في الكتاب لفي شقاق بعيد **

----------


## حورية الجنة

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
> 
> 
> *و إذا قيل لهم اتبعوا ما أنزل الله قالوا بل نتبع ما ألفينا عليه أباءنا أو لو كان أباؤهم لا يعقلون شيئا ولا يهتدون * و مثل الذين كفروا كمثل الذي ينعق بما لا يسمع إلا دعاء و نداء صم بكم عمي فهم لا يعقلون * يا أيها الذين آمنوا كلوا من طيبات ما رزقناكم و اشكروا لله إن كنتم إياه تعبدون * إنما حرم عليكم الميتة و الدم و لحم الخنزير و ما أهل به لغير الله فمن اضطر غير باغ و لا عاد فلا إثم عليه إن الله غفور رحيم * إن الذين يكتمون ما أنزل الله من الكتاب و يشترون به ثمنا قليلا أولئك ما يأكلون في بطونهم إلا النار و لا يكلمهم الله يوم القيامة و لا يزكيهم ولهم عذاب أليم * أولئك الذين اشتروا الضلالة بالهدى و العذاب بالمغفرة فما أصبرهم على النار * ذلك بأن الله نزل الكتاب بالحق و إن الذين اختلفوا في الكتاب لفي شقاق بعيد **


 
تم تصحيح الأخطاء ..  :Hamdolleah Emo:

----------


## ام احمد خالد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

الحج أشهر معلومات فمن فرض فيهن الحج فلا رفث ولا فسوق ولا جدال في الحج وما تفعلوا من خير يعلمه الله وتزودا فإن خير الزاد التقوى وأتقوني يا أولي الألباب 
ليس عليكم جناح أن تبتغوا فضلا من ربكم فإذا أفضتم من عرفات فاذكروا الله عند المشعر الحرام وإذكروه كما هداكم وإن كنتم من قبله لمن الضالين 
ثم أفيضوا من حيث أفاض الناس واستغفروا الله إن الله غفور رحيم 
فإذا قضيتم مناسككم فاذكروا الله كذكركم أباءكم أو أشد ذكرا 
ومن الناس من يقول ربنا أتنا في الدنيا وماله فى الأخرة من خلاق 
ومنهم من يقول ربنا أتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفى الأخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار 
أولئك لهم نصيب مما كسبوا والله سريع الحساب

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> الحج أشهر معلومات فمن فرض فيهن الحج فلا رفث ولا فسوق ولا جدال في الحج وما تفعلوا من خير يعلمه الله وتزودا فإن خير الزاد التقوى وأتقوني يا أولي الألباب 
> ليس عليكم جناح أن تبتغوا فضلا من ربكم فإذا أفضتم من عرفات فاذكروا الله عند المشعر الحرام وإذكروه كما هداكم وإن كنتم من قبله لمن الضالين 
> ثم أفيضوا من حيث أفاض الناس واستغفروا الله إن الله غفور رحيم 
> فإذا قضيتم مناسككم فاذكروا الله كذكركم أباءكم أو أشد ذكرا 
> ومن الناس من يقول ربنا أتنا في الدنيا وماله فى الأخرة من خلاق 
> ومنهم من يقول ربنا أتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفى الأخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار 
> أولئك لهم نصيب مما كسبوا والله سريع الحساب


الحمدلله

----------


## حورية الجنة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*ليس البر أن تولوا وجوهكم قبل المشرق المغرب لكن البر من آمن بالله و اليوم الآخر و الملائكة و الكتاب و النبيين و آتى المال على حبه ذوي القربى و اليتامى و المساكين و ابن السبيل و السائلين و في الرقاب و أقام الصلاة و آتى الزكاة و الموفون بعهدهم إذا عاهدوا و الصابرين في البأساء و الضراء و حين البأس أولئك الذين صدقوا و أولئك هم المتقون * يا أيها الذين آمنوا كتب عليكم القصاص في القتلى الحر بالحر و العبد بالعبد و الأنثى بالأنثى فمن عفي له من أخيه شيء فاتباع بالمعروف و أداء إليه بإحسان ذلك تخفيف من ربكم و رحمه فمن اعتدى بعد ذلك فله عذاب أليم * و لكم في القصاص حياة يا أولي الألباب لعلكم تتقون * كتب عليكم إذا حضر أحدكم الموت إن ترك خيرا الوصية للوالدين و الأقربين بالمعروف حقا على المتقين * فمن بدله بعدما سمعه فإنما إثمه على الذين يبدلونه إن الله سميع عليم **

----------


## نهاروليل

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاج الله خير يا أم أحمد خالد
ياربي نحفظ السورة وسامحونا على التأخير

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
"وقالوا كونوا هوداً أو نصارى تهتدوا قل بل ملة إبراهيم حنيفاً وما كان من المشركين...قولوا آمنا بالله وما أنزل إلينا وما أنزل إلى إبراهيم وإسماعيل وإسحاق ويعقوب والأسباط وما أوتي موسى وعيسى وما أوتي النبيون من ربهم لا نفرق بين أحد منهم ونحن له مسلمون ...فإن آمنوا بمثل ما آمنتم به فقد اهتدوا وإن تولوا فإنما هم في شقاق فسيكفيكهم الله وهو السميع العليم.. صبغة الله ومن أحسن من الله صبغة ونحن له عابدون.. قل أتحاجونا في الله وهو ربنا وربكم ولنا أعمالنا ولكم أعمالكم ونحن له مخلصون..أم تقولون إن إبراهيم وإسماعيل وإسحاق ويعقوب والأسباط كانوا هوداً أو نصارى أأنتم أعلم أم الله ومن أظلم ممن كتم شهادة عند ه من الله وما الله بغافل عما تعملون..تلك أمة قد خلت لها ما كسبت ولكم ما كسبتم ولا تسألون عما كانوا يعملون..سيقول السفهاء من الناس ما ولاهم عن قبلتهم التي كانوا عليها قل لله المشرق والمغرب يهدي من يشاء إلى صراطٍ مستقيم..وكذلك جعلناكم أمة وسطاً لتكونوا شهداء على الناس ويكون الرسول عليكم شهيداً وما جعلنا القبلة التي كنت عليها إلا لنعلم من يتبع الرسول ممن ينقلب على عقبيه وإن كانت لكبيرة إلا على الذين هدى الله وما كان الله ليضيع إيمانكم إن الله بالناس لرؤوف رحيم...قد نرى تقلب وجهك في السماء فلنولينك قبلة ترضاها فولي وجهك شطر المسجد الحرام وحيثما كنتم فولوا وجوهكم شطره وإن الذين أوتوا الكتاب ليعلمون أنه الحق من ربهم وما الله بغافلٍ عما كانوا يعملون..ولئن أتيت الذين أوتوا الكتاب بكل آيةٍ ما هم بتابعين قبلتك وما أنت بتابعٍ قبلتهم وما بعضهم بتابعٍ قبلة بعض ولئن اتبعت أهواءهم من بعد ما جاءك من العلم إنك إذاً لمن الظالمين.."

----------


## حورية الجنة

**

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*فمن خاف من موص جنفا أو إثما فأصلح بينهم فلا إثم عليه إن الله غفور رحيم * يا أيها الذين آمنوا كتب عليكم الصيام كما كتب على الذين من قبلكم لعلكم تتقون * أياما معدودات فمن كان منكم مريضا أو على سفر فعدة من أيام آخر و على الذين يطيقونه فدية طعام مسكين فمن تطوع خيرا فهو خير له و أن تصوموا خير لكم إن كنتم تعلمون * شهر رمضان الذي أنزل فيه القرآن هدى للناس و بينات من الهدى و الفرقان فمن شهد منكم الشهر فليصمه و من كان مريضا أو على سفر فعدة من أيام أخر يريد الله بكم اليسر و لا يريد بكم العسر و لتكملوا العدة و لتكبروا الله على ما هداكم و لعلكم تشكرون * و إذا سألك عبادي عني فإني قريب أجيب دعوة الداع إذا دعان فليستجيبوا لي و ليؤمنوا بي لعلهم يرشدون **

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
> 
> *ليس البر أن تولوا وجوهكم قبل المشرق ..المغرب لكن البر من آمن بالله و اليوم الآخر و الملائكة و الكتاب و النبيين و آتى المال على حبه ذوي القربى و اليتامى و المساكين و ابن السبيل و السائلين و في الرقاب و أقام الصلاة و آتى الزكاة و الموفون بعهدهم إذا عاهدوا و الصابرين في البأساء و الضراء و حين البأس أولئك الذين صدقوا و أولئك هم المتقون * يا أيها الذين آمنوا كتب عليكم القصاص في القتلى الحر بالحر و العبد بالعبد و الأنثى بالأنثى فمن عفي له من أخيه شيء فاتباع بالمعروف و أداء إليه بإحسان ذلك تخفيف من ربكم و رحمه فمن اعتدى بعد ذلك فله عذاب أليم * و لكم في القصاص حياة يا أولي الألباب لعلكم تتقون * كتب عليكم إذا حضر أحدكم الموت إن ترك خيرا الوصية للوالدين و الأقربين بالمعروف حقا على المتقين * فمن بدله بعدما سمعه فإنما إثمه على الذين يبدلونه إن الله سميع عليم **


ماشاء الله ...الله يسرلج الحفظ إن شاء الله

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> جزاج الله خير يا أم أحمد خالد
> ياربي نحفظ السورة وسامحونا على التأخير
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> "وقالوا كونوا هوداً أو نصارى تهتدوا قل بل ملة إبراهيم حنيفاً وما كان من المشركين...قولوا آمنا بالله وما أنزل إلينا وما أنزل إلى إبراهيم وإسماعيل وإسحاق ويعقوب والأسباط وما أوتي موسى وعيسى وما أوتي النبيون من ربهم لا نفرق بين أحد منهم ونحن له مسلمون ...فإن آمنوا بمثل ما آمنتم به فقد اهتدوا وإن تولوا فإنما هم في شقاق فسيكفيكهم الله وهو السميع العليم.. صبغة الله ومن أحسن من الله صبغة ونحن له عابدون.. قل أتحاجونا في الله وهو ربنا وربكم ولنا أعمالنا ولكم أعمالكم ونحن له مخلصون..أم تقولون إن إبراهيم وإسماعيل وإسحاق ويعقوب والأسباط كانوا هوداً أو نصارى...... أأنتم أعلم أم الله ومن أظلم ممن كتم شهادة عند ه من الله وما الله بغافل عما تعملون..تلك أمة قد خلت لها ما كسبت ولكم ما كسبتم ولا تسألون عما كانوا يعملون..سيقول السفهاء من الناس ما ولاهم عن قبلتهم التي كانوا عليها قل لله المشرق والمغرب يهدي من يشاء إلى صراطٍ مستقيم..وكذلك جعلناكم أمة وسطاً لتكونوا شهداء على الناس ويكون الرسول عليكم شهيداً وما جعلنا القبلة التي كنت عليها إلا لنعلم من يتبع الرسول ممن ينقلب على عقبيه وإن كانت لكبيرة إلا على الذين هدى الله وما كان الله ليضيع إيمانكم إن الله بالناس لرؤوف رحيم...قد نرى تقلب وجهك في السماء فلنولينك قبلة ترضاها فولي وجهك شطر المسجد الحرام وحيثما كنتم فولوا وجوهكم شطره وإن الذين أوتوا الكتاب ليعلمون أنه الحق من ربهم وما الله بغافلٍ عما كانوا يعملون..ولئن أتيت الذين أوتوا الكتاب بكل آيةٍ ما هم بتابعين قبلتك وما أنت بتابعٍ قبلتهم وما بعضهم بتابعٍ قبلة بعض ولئن اتبعت أهواءهم من بعد ما جاءك من العلم إنك إذاً لمن الظالمين.."


وعليكم السلام 
مبروك أختي نهار وليل حفظتي الجزء الأول من القران ...الله يسرلج حفظ القران كامل إن شاء الله

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> **
> 
> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
> *فمن خاف من موص جنفا أو إثما فأصلح بينهم فلا إثم عليه إن الله غفور رحيم * يا أيها الذين آمنوا كتب عليكم الصيام كما كتب على الذين من قبلكم لعلكم تتقون * أياما معدودات فمن كان منكم مريضا أو على سفر فعدة من أيام آخر و على الذين يطيقونه فدية طعام مسكين فمن تطوع خيرا فهو خير له و أن تصوموا خير لكم إن كنتم تعلمون * شهر رمضان الذي أنزل فيه القرآن هدى للناس و بينات من الهدى و الفرقان فمن شهد منكم الشهر فليصمه و من كان مريضا أو على سفر فعدة من أيام أخر يريد الله بكم اليسر و لا يريد بكم العسر و لتكملوا العدة و لتكبروا الله على ما هداكم و لعلكم تشكرون * و إذا سألك عبادي عني فإني قريب أجيب دعوة الداع إذا دعان فليستجيبوا لي و ليؤمنوا بي لعلهم يرشدون **


وعليكم السلام 
بارك الله فيج ...الله يسرلج الحفظ إن شاء الله

----------


## حورية الجنة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*أحل لكم ليلة الصيام الرفث إلى نسائكم هن لباس لكم* 
*و أنتم لباس لهن علم الله أنكم كنتم تختانون أنفسكم فتاب* 
*عليكم و عفا عنكم فالآن باشروهن و ابتغوا ما كتب الله لكم* 
*و كلوا و اشربوا حتى يتبين لكم الخيط الأبيض من الخيط الأسود من الفجر ثم أتموا الصيام إلى الليل و لا تباشروهن* 
*و أنتم عاكفون في المساجد كذلك يبين الله آياته للناس* 
*لعلهم يتقون * و لا تأكلوا أموالكم بينكم بالباطل و تدلوا* 
*بها إلى الحكام لتأكلوا فريقا من أموال الناس بالإثم و* 
*أنتم تعلمون* يسألونك عن الأهلة قل هي مواقيت للناس* 
*و الحج و ليس البر بأن تأتوا البيوت من ظهورها و لكن* 
*البر من اتقى و أتوا البيوت من أبوابها و اتقوا الله لعلكم تفلحون * و قتالوا في سبيل الله الذين يقاتلونكم و لا تعتدوا*
* إن الله لا يحب* *المعتدين **

----------


## ام احمد خالد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
واذكروا الله في أيام معدودات فمن تعجل في يومين فلا إثم عليه ومن تأخر فلا إثم عليه لمن اتقى واتقوا الله وأعلموا أنكم إليه تحشرون 
ومن الناس من يعجبك قوله في الحياة الدنيا ويشهد الله على ما في قلبه وهو ألد الخضام 
وإذا تولى سعى في الأرض ليفسد فيها ويهلك الحرث والنسل والله لا يحب الفساد 
وإذا قيل له اتقى الله أخذته العزة بالإثم فحسبه جهنم وبئس المهاد 
ومن الناس من يشري نفسه أبتغاء مرضات الله والله رءوف بالعباد 
ياأيها الذين أمنوا أدخلوا في السلم كافه ولا تتبعوا خطوات الشيطان إنه لكم عدوا مبين 
فإن زللتم من بعد ما جاءتكم البينات فاعلموا أن الله عزيز حكيم 
هل ينظرون إلا أن يأتيهم الله في ضلل من الغمام والملائكة وقضى الأمر وإلى الله ترجع الأمور

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
> *أحل لكم ليلة الصيام الرفث إلى نسائكم هن لباس لكم* 
> *و أنتم لباس لهن علم الله أنكم كنتم تختانون أنفسكم فتاب* 
> *عليكم و عفا عنكم فالآن باشروهن و ابتغوا ما كتب الله لكم* 
> *و كلوا و اشربوا حتى يتبين لكم الخيط الأبيض من الخيط الأسود من الفجر ثم أتموا الصيام إلى الليل و لا تباشروهن* 
> *و أنتم عاكفون في المساجد ...........................كذلك يبين الله آياته للناس* 
> *لعلهم يتقون * و لا تأكلوا أموالكم بينكم بالباطل و تدلوا* 
> *بها إلى الحكام لتأكلوا فريقا من أموال الناس بالإثم و* 
> *أنتم تعلمون* يسألونك عن الأهلة قل هي مواقيت للناس* 
> ...



بارك الله فيج ....الله يسرلج الحفظ إن شاء الله

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> واذكروا الله في أيام معدودات فمن تعجل في يومين فلا إثم عليه ومن تأخر فلا إثم عليه لمن اتقى واتقوا الله وأعلموا أنكم إليه تحشرون 
> ومن الناس من يعجبك قوله في الحياة الدنيا ويشهد الله على ما في قلبه وهو ألد الخضام 
> وإذا تولى سعى في الأرض ليفسد فيها ويهلك الحرث والنسل والله لا يحب الفساد 
> وإذا قيل له اتقى الله أخذته العزة بالإثم فحسبه جهنم وبئس المهاد 
> ومن الناس من يشري نفسه أبتغاء مرضات الله والله رءوف بالعباد 
> ياأيها الذين أمنوا أدخلوا في السلم كافه ولا تتبعوا خطوات الشيطان إنه لكم عدوا مبين 
> فإن زللتم من بعد ما جاءتكم البينات فاعلموا أن الله عزيز حكيم 
> هل ينظرون إلا أن يأتيهم الله في ضلل من الغمام والملائكة وقضى الأمر وإلى الله ترجع الأمور


الحمدلله

----------


## نهاروليل

السلام عليكم

ربي يبارك فيج .. الحمدلله وربي يتمم علينا وعليكم حفظ السورة والقرآن ياربي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

"الذين آتيناهم الكتاب يعرفونه كما يعرفون أبناءهم وإن فريقاً منهم ليكتمون الحق وهم يعلمون..الحق من ربك فلا تكونن من الممترين.. ولكل وجهة هو موليها فاستبقوا الخيرات أينما تكونوا يأتي بكم الله جميعاً إن الله على كل شئ قدير..ومن حيث خرجت فولي وجهك شطر المسجد الحرام وإنه للحق من ربك وما الله بغافلٍ عما تعملون..ومن حيث خرجت فولي وجهك شطر المسجد الحرام وحيث ما كنتم فولوا وجوهكم شطره لئلا يكون للناس عليكم حجة إلا الذين ظلموا منهم فلا تخشوهم فاخشوني ولأتم نعمتي عليكم ولعلكم تهتدون..كما أرسلنا فيكم لرسولاً منكم يتلوا عليكم ىيتنا ويزكيكم ويعلمكم الكتاب والحكمة ويعلمكم ما لم تكونوا تعلمون.. فاذكروني أذكركم واشكروا لي ولا تكفرون..يا أيها الذين آمنوا استعينوا بالصبر والصلاة إن الله مع الصابرين..ولا تقولوا لمن يقتل في سبيل الله أموات بل أحياءٌ ولكن لا تشعرون .. ولنبلونكم بشئ من الخوف والجوع ونقص في الأموال والأنفس والثمرات وبشر الصابرين.. الذين إذا أصابتهم مصيبة قالوا إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون..أولئك عليهم صلاة من ربهم ورحمة وأولئك هم المهتدون.. إن الصفا والمروة من شعائر الله فمن حج البيت أو اعتمر فلا جناح عليه أن يطوف بهما ومن تطوع خيراً فإن الله شاكرٌ عليم.. إن الذين يكتمون ما أنزلنا من البينات والهدى من بعد ما بيناه للناس في الكتاب أولئك يلعنهم الله ويلعنهم اللاعنون..إلا الذين تابوا وأصلحوا وبينوا فأولئك أتوب عليهم وأنا التواب الرحيم.. إن الذين كفروا وماتوا وهم كفارٌ أولئك عليهم لعنة الله والملائكة والناس أجمعين.. خالدين فيها لا يخفف عنهم العذاب ولا هم ينظرون.. وإلهكم إله واحد لا إله إلا هو الرحمن الرحيم"

----------


## نهاروليل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

" إن في خلق السموات والأرض واختلاف الليل والنهار والفلك التي تجري في البحر بما ينفع الناس وما أنزل الله من السماء من ماء فأحيا به الأرض بعد موتها وبث فيها من كل دابة وتصريف الرياح والسحاب المسخر بين السماء والأرض لآيات لقوم يعقلون.. زمن الناس من يتخذ من دون الله أنداداً يحبونهم كحب الله والذين آمنوا أشد حباً لله ولو يرى الذين ظلموا إذ يرون العذاب أن القوة لله جميعاً وأن الله شديد العذاب.. إذ تبرأ الذين اتُبِعوا من الذين اتَبعوا ورأوا العذاب وتقطعت بهم الأسباب..وقال الذين اتبعوا لو أن لنا كرة فنتبرأ منهم كما تبرأوا منها كذلك يريهم الله أعمالهم حسرات عليهم وما هم بخارجين من النار..يأيها الناس كلوا مما في الأرض حلالاً طيباً ولا تتبعوا خطوات الشيطان إنه لكم عدوٌ مبين..لإنما يأمركم بالسوء والفحشاء وأن تقولوا على الله ما لا تعلمون..وإذا قيل لهم اتبعوا ما أنزل الله قالوا بل نتبع ما ألفينا عليه آباءنا أو لو كان آباؤهم لا يعقلون شيئاً ولا يهتدون .. ومثل الذين كفروا كمثل الذي ينعق بما لا يسمع إلا دعاء ونداء صم بكم عمي فهم لا يعقلون.. يا أيها الذين آمنوا كلوا من طيبات ما رزقناكم واشكروا لله إن كنتم إياه تعبدون.. إنما حرم عليكم الميتة والدم ولحم الخنزير وما أهل به لغير الله فمن اضطر غير عادٍ ولا باغٍ فلا إثم ً عليه إن الله غفور رحيم .. إن الذين يكتمون ما أنزل الله من الكتاب ويشترون به ثمناً قليلاً أولئك ما يأكلون في بطونهم إلا النار ولا يكلمهم الله يوم القيامة ولا يزكيهم ولهم عذاب أليم.. أولئك الذين اشتروا الضلالة بالهدى والعذاب بالمغفرة فما أصبرهم على النار..ذلك بأن الله نزل الكتاب بالحق وإن الذين اختلفوا في الكتاب لفي شقاق بعيد"

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> السلام عليكم
> 
> ربي يبارك فيج .. الحمدلله وربي يتمم علينا وعليكم حفظ السورة والقرآن ياربي
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> "الذين آتيناهم الكتاب يعرفونه كما يعرفون أبناءهم وإن فريقاً منهم ليكتمون الحق وهم يعلمون..الحق من ربك فلا تكونن من الممترين.. ولكل وجهة هو موليها فاستبقوا الخيرات أينما تكونوا يأتي بكم الله جميعاً إن الله على كل شئ قدير..ومن حيث خرجت فولي وجهك شطر المسجد الحرام وإنه للحق من ربك وما الله بغافلٍ عما تعملون..ومن حيث خرجت فولي وجهك شطر المسجد الحرام وحيث ما كنتم فولوا وجوهكم شطره لئلا يكون للناس عليكم حجة إلا الذين ظلموا منهم فلا تخشوهم فاخشوني ولأتم نعمتي عليكم ولعلكم تهتدون..كما أرسلنا فيكم لرسولاً منكم يتلوا عليكم ىيتنا ويزكيكم ويعلمكم الكتاب والحكمة ويعلمكم ما لم تكونوا تعلمون.. فاذكروني أذكركم واشكروا لي ولا تكفرون..يا أيها الذين آمنوا استعينوا بالصبر والصلاة إن الله مع الصابرين..ولا تقولوا لمن يقتل في سبيل الله أموات بل أحياءٌ ولكن لا تشعرون .. ولنبلونكم بشئ من الخوف والجوع ونقص في الأموال والأنفس والثمرات وبشر الصابرين.. الذين إذا أصابتهم مصيبة قالوا إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون..أولئك عليهم صلاة من ربهم ورحمة وأولئك هم المهتدون.. إن الصفا والمروة من شعائر الله فمن حج البيت أو اعتمر فلا جناح عليه أن يطوف بهما ومن تطوع خيراً فإن الله شاكرٌ عليم.. إن الذين يكتمون ما أنزلنا من البينات والهدى من بعد ما بيناه للناس في الكتاب أولئك يلعنهم الله ويلعنهم اللاعنون..إلا الذين تابوا وأصلحوا وبينوا فأولئك أتوب عليهم وأنا التواب الرحيم.. إن الذين كفروا وماتوا وهم كفارٌ أولئك عليهم لعنة الله والملائكة والناس أجمعين.. خالدين فيها لا يخفف عنهم العذاب ولا هم ينظرون.. وإلهكم إله واحد لا إله إلا هو الرحمن الرحيم"


بارك الله فيج ....الله يسرلج حفظ السورة إن شاء الله

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> " إن في خلق السموات والأرض واختلاف الليل والنهار والفلك التي تجري في البحر بما ينفع الناس وما أنزل الله من السماء من ماء فأحيا به الأرض بعد موتها وبث فيها من كل دابة وتصريف الرياح والسحاب المسخر بين السماء والأرض لآيات لقوم يعقلون.. زمن الناس من يتخذ من دون الله أنداداً يحبونهم كحب الله والذين آمنوا أشد حباً لله ولو يرى الذين ظلموا إذ يرون العذاب أن القوة لله جميعاً وأن الله شديد العذاب.. إذ تبرأ الذين اتُبِعوا من الذين اتَبعوا ورأوا العذاب وتقطعت بهم الأسباب..وقال الذين اتبعوا لو أن لنا كرة فنتبرأ منهم كما تبرأوا منها كذلك يريهم الله أعمالهم حسرات عليهم وما هم بخارجين من النار..يأيها الناس كلوا مما في الأرض حلالاً طيباً ولا تتبعوا خطوات الشيطان إنه لكم عدوٌ مبين..لإنما يأمركم بالسوء والفحشاء وأن تقولوا على الله ما لا تعلمون..وإذا قيل لهم اتبعوا ما أنزل الله قالوا بل نتبع ما ألفينا عليه آباءنا أو لو كان آباؤهم لا يعقلون شيئاً ولا يهتدون .. ومثل الذين كفروا كمثل الذي ينعق بما لا يسمع إلا دعاء ونداء صم بكم عمي فهم لا يعقلون.. يا أيها الذين آمنوا كلوا من طيبات ما رزقناكم واشكروا لله إن كنتم إياه تعبدون.. إنما حرم عليكم الميتة والدم ولحم الخنزير وما أهل به لغير الله فمن اضطر غير عادٍ ولا باغٍ فلا إثم ً عليه إن الله غفور رحيم .. إن الذين يكتمون ما أنزل الله من الكتاب ويشترون به ثمناً قليلاً أولئك ما يأكلون في بطونهم إلا النار ولا يكلمهم الله يوم القيامة ولا يزكيهم ولهم عذاب أليم.. أولئك الذين اشتروا الضلالة بالهدى والعذاب بالمغفرة فما أصبرهم على النار..ذلك بأن الله نزل الكتاب بالحق وإن الذين اختلفوا في الكتاب لفي شقاق بعيد"


ماشاء الله ,,,, الله يوفقج يااارب

----------


## نهاروليل

آمين ياربي جزاج الله خير

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

"ليس البر أن تولوا وجوهكم قبل المشرق والمغرب ولكن البر من آمن بالله واليوم الآخر والملائكة والنبيين وآتى المال على حبه ذوي القربى واليتامى والمساكين والسائلين وفي الرقاب وأقام الصلاة وآتى الزكاة والموفين بعهدهم إذا عاهدوا والصابرين في البأساء والضراء وحين البأس أولئك الذين صدقوا وأولئك هم المتقون...يأيها الذين آمنوا كتب عليكم القصاص في القتلى الحر بالحر والعبد بالعبد والأنثى بالأنثى فمن عفي له شئ فاتباع بالمعروف وأداء إليه بإحسان ذلك تخفيف من ربكم ورحمة فمن اعتدى بعد ذلك فله عذاب أليم.. ولكم في القصاص حياة يا أولي الألباب لعلكم تتقون..كتب عليكم إذا حضر أحدكم الموت إن ترك خيراً الوصية للوالدين والأقربين بالمعروف حقاً على المتقين.. فمن بدله بعدما سمعه فإنما أثمه على الذين يبدلونه إن الله سميع عليم.. فمن خاف من موص جنفاً أو إثماً فأصلح بينهم فلا إثم عليه إن الله غفور رحيم..يأيها الذين آمنوا كتب عليكم الصيام كما كتب على الذين من قبلكم لعلكم تتقون..أياماً معدودات فمن شهد منكم الشهر فليصمه ومن كان مريضاً إو على سفر فعدة من أيام أخر وعلى الذين يطيقونه فدية طعام مسكين فمن تطوع خيراً فهو خير له وأن تصوموا خير لكم لعلكم تعقلون.. شهر رمضان الذي أنزل فيه القرآن هدى للناس وبينات من الهدى والفرقان فمن شهد منكم الشهر فليصمه ومن كان مريضاً أو على سفر فعدة من أيام أخر يريد الله بكم اليسر ولا يريد بكم العسر ولتكملوا العدة ولتكبروا الله على ما هداكم ولعلكم تشكرون.. وإذا سألك عبادي عني فإني قريب أجيب دعوة الداعي إذا دعاني فليستجيبوا لي وليؤمنوا بي لعلهم يرشدون"

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> آمين ياربي جزاج الله خير
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> "ليس البر أن تولوا وجوهكم قبل المشرق والمغرب ولكن البر من آمن بالله واليوم الآخر والملائكة ........والنبيين وآتى المال على حبه ذوي القربى واليتامى والمساكين......... والسائلين وفي الرقاب وأقام الصلاة وآتى الزكاة والموفين بعهدهم إذا عاهدوا والصابرين في البأساء والضراء وحين البأس أولئك الذين صدقوا وأولئك هم المتقون...يأيها الذين آمنوا كتب عليكم القصاص في القتلى الحر بالحر والعبد بالعبد والأنثى بالأنثى فمن عفي له........ شئ فاتباع بالمعروف وأداء إليه بإحسان ذلك تخفيف من ربكم ورحمة فمن اعتدى بعد ذلك فله عذاب أليم.. ولكم في القصاص حياة يا أولي الألباب لعلكم تتقون..كتب عليكم إذا حضر أحدكم الموت إن ترك خيراً الوصية للوالدين والأقربين بالمعروف حقاً على المتقين.. فمن بدله بعدما سمعه فإنما أثمه على الذين يبدلونه إن الله سميع عليم.. فمن خاف من موص جنفاً أو إثماً فأصلح بينهم فلا إثم عليه إن الله غفور رحيم..يأيها الذين آمنوا كتب عليكم الصيام كما كتب على الذين من قبلكم لعلكم تتقون..أياماً معدودات فمن شهد منكم الشهر فليصمه ومن كان .....مريضاً إو على سفر فعدة من أيام أخر وعلى الذين يطيقونه فدية طعام مسكين فمن تطوع خيراً فهو خير له وأن تصوموا خير لكم لعلكم تعقلون.. شهر رمضان الذي أنزل فيه القرآن هدى للناس وبينات من الهدى والفرقان فمن شهد منكم الشهر فليصمه ومن كان مريضاً أو على سفر فعدة من أيام أخر يريد الله بكم اليسر ولا يريد بكم العسر ولتكملوا العدة ولتكبروا الله على ما هداكم ولعلكم تشكرون.. وإذا سألك عبادي عني فإني قريب أجيب دعوة الداعي إذا دعاني فليستجيبوا لي وليؤمنوا بي لعلهم يرشدون"


بارك الله فيج ,,,,الله يسرلج الحفظ إن شاء الله

----------


## ام احمد خالد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
سل بني إسرائل كم أتيناهم من أياته بينه ومن يبدل نعمه الله من بعد ماجاءته فإن الله شديد العقاب 
زين للذين كفروا الحياة الدنيا ويسخرون من الذين أمنوا والذين اتقوا فوقهم يوم القيامة والله يرزق من يشاء بغير حساب 
كان الناس أمة واحدة فبعث الله النبين مبشرين ومنذرين وأنزل معهم الكتاب بالحق ليحكم بين الناس فيما اختلفوا فيه وما اختلف فيه إلا الذين أوتوا من بعد ما جاءتهم البينات بغيا بينهم فهدى الله الذين أمنوا لما أختلفوا فيه من الحق بإذنه والله يهدي من يشاء الى صراط مستقيم 
أم حسيتم أن تدخلوا الجنة ولما يأتكم مثل الذين خلوا من قبلكم مستهم البأساء والضراء وزلزلوا حتي يقول الرسول والذين أمنوا معه متى نصر الله إلا إن نصر الله قريب 
يسئلونك ماذا ينفقون قل ما أنفقتم من خير فلله وللوالدين والأقربين واليتامى والمساكين وابن السبيل وما تفعلوا من خير فإن الله به عليم

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> سل بني إسرائل كم أتيناهم من أياته بينه ومن يبدل نعمه الله من بعد ماجاءته فإن الله شديد العقاب 
> زين للذين كفروا الحياة الدنيا ويسخرون من الذين أمنوا والذين اتقوا فوقهم يوم القيامة والله يرزق من يشاء بغير حساب 
> كان الناس أمة واحدة فبعث الله النبين مبشرين ومنذرين وأنزل معهم الكتاب بالحق ليحكم بين الناس فيما اختلفوا فيه وما اختلف فيه إلا الذين أوتوا من بعد ما جاءتهم البينات بغيا بينهم فهدى الله الذين أمنوا لما أختلفوا فيه من الحق بإذنه والله يهدي من يشاء الى صراط مستقيم 
> أم حسيتم أن تدخلوا الجنة ولما يأتكم مثل الذين خلوا من قبلكم مستهم البأساء والضراء وزلزلوا حتي يقول الرسول والذين أمنوا معه متى نصر الله إلا إن نصر الله قريب 
> يسئلونك ماذا ينفقون قل ما أنفقتم من خير فلله وللوالدين والأقربين واليتامى والمساكين وابن السبيل وما تفعلوا من خير فإن الله به عليم


الحمدلله

----------


## نهاروليل

والله أعلم عمري ما سمعت صح بالكامل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

" أحل لكم ليلة الصيام الرفث إلى نسائكم هن لباس لكم وأنتم لباس لهن علم الله أنكم كنتم تختانون أنفسكم فتاب عليكم وعفا عنكم فالآن باشروهن وابتغوا ما كتب الله لكم وكلوا واشربوا حتى يتبين لكم الخيط الأبيض من الخيط الأسود من الفجر ثم أتموا الصيام إلى الليل ولا تباشرونهن وأنتم عاكفون في المساجد تلك حدود الله فلا تقربوها كذلك يبين الله آياته للناس لعلهم يتقون...ولا تأكلوا أموالكم بينكم بالباطل وتدلوا به إلى الحكام لتأكلوا فريقاً من أموال الناس بالإثم وأنتم تعلمون.. يسألونك عن الأهلة قل هي مواقيت للناس والحج وليس البر بأن تأتوا البيوت من ظهورها ولكن البر من اتقى وأتوا البيوت من أبوابها واتقوا الله لعلكم تفلحون..وقاتلوا في سبيل الله الذين يقاتلونكم ولا تعتدوا إن الله لا يحب المعتدين..واقتلوهم حيث ثقفتموهم وأخرجوهم من حيث أخرجوكم والفتنة أشد من القتل ولا تقاتلوهم عند المسجد الحرام حتى يقاتلوكم فيه فإن قاتلوكم فاقتلوهم كذلك جزاء الكافرين..فإن انتهوا فإن الله غفور رحيم..
وقاتلوهم حتى لا تكون فتنة ويكون الدين لله فإن انتهوا فلا عدوان إلا على الظالمين..الشهر الحرام بالشهر الحرام والحرمات قصاص فمن اعتدى عليكم فاعتدوا عليه بمثل ما اعتدى عليكمواتقوا الله واعلموا أن الله مع المتقين..وأنفقوا في سبيل الله ولا تلقوا بأيديكم إلى التهلكة وأحسنوا إن الله يحب المحسنين..وأتموا الحج والعمرة لله فإن أحصرتم فما استيسر من الهدي ولا تحلقوا رءوسكم حتى يبلغ الهدي محله فمن كان منكم مريضاً أو به أذىً من رأسه ففدية من صيام أو صدقة أو نسك فإن أمنتم فمن تمتع بالعمرة إلى الحج فما استيسر من الهدي فمن لم يجد فصيام ثلاثة أيام في الحج وسبعة إذا رجعتم تلك عشرة كاملة ذلك لمن لم يكن أهله حاضري المسجد الحرام واتقوا الله واعلموا أن الله شديد العقاب"

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> والله أعلم عمري ما سمعت صح بالكامل
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> " أحل لكم ليلة الصيام الرفث إلى نسائكم هن لباس لكم وأنتم لباس لهن علم الله أنكم كنتم تختانون أنفسكم فتاب عليكم وعفا عنكم فالآن باشروهن وابتغوا ما كتب الله لكم وكلوا واشربوا حتى يتبين لكم الخيط الأبيض من الخيط الأسود من الفجر ثم أتموا الصيام إلى الليل ولا تباشرونهن وأنتم عاكفون في المساجد تلك حدود الله فلا تقربوها كذلك يبين الله آياته للناس لعلهم يتقون...ولا تأكلوا أموالكم بينكم بالباطل وتدلوا به إلى الحكام لتأكلوا فريقاً من أموال الناس بالإثم وأنتم تعلمون.. يسألونك عن الأهلة قل هي مواقيت للناس والحج وليس البر بأن تأتوا البيوت من ظهورها ولكن البر من اتقى وأتوا البيوت من أبوابها واتقوا الله لعلكم تفلحون..وقاتلوا في سبيل الله الذين يقاتلونكم ولا تعتدوا إن الله لا يحب المعتدين..واقتلوهم حيث ثقفتموهم وأخرجوهم من حيث أخرجوكم والفتنة أشد من القتل ولا تقاتلوهم عند المسجد الحرام حتى يقاتلوكم فيه فإن قاتلوكم فاقتلوهم كذلك جزاء الكافرين..فإن انتهوا فإن الله غفور رحيم..
> وقاتلوهم حتى لا تكون فتنة ويكون الدين لله فإن انتهوا فلا عدوان إلا على الظالمين..الشهر الحرام بالشهر الحرام والحرمات قصاص فمن اعتدى عليكم فاعتدوا عليه بمثل ما اعتدى عليكمواتقوا الله واعلموا أن الله مع المتقين..وأنفقوا في سبيل الله ولا تلقوا بأيديكم إلى التهلكة وأحسنوا إن الله يحب المحسنين..وأتموا الحج والعمرة لله فإن أحصرتم فما استيسر من الهدي ولا تحلقوا رءوسكم حتى يبلغ الهدي محله فمن كان منكم مريضاً أو به أذىً من رأسه ففدية من صيام أو صدقة أو نسك فإن أمنتم فمن تمتع بالعمرة إلى الحج فما استيسر من الهدي فمن لم يجد فصيام ثلاثة أيام في الحج وسبعة إذا رجعتم تلك عشرة كاملة ذلك لمن لم يكن أهله حاضري المسجد الحرام واتقوا الله واعلموا أن الله شديد العقاب"



بارك الله فيج أختي نهاروليل
تسميعج دايما يكون ممتاز بس بعض الأخطاء الأملائيه وهي غير محسوبه المهم يكون نطقج للأيات صحيح.....الله يسرلج الحفظ إن شاء الله

----------


## ام احمد خالد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
كتب عليكم القتال وهو كره لكم وعسى أن تكرهوا شيئا وهو خير لكم وعسى أن تحبوا شيئا وهو شر لكم والله يعلم وأنتم لا تعلمون 
يسئلونك عن الشهر الحرام قتال فيه قل قتال فيه كبير وصد عن سبيل الله والمسجد الحرام وإخراج أهله منه أكبر عند الله والفتنة أكبر من القتل ولا يزالون يقاتلونكم حتى يردوكم عن دينكم إن استطاعوا ومن يرتدد منكم عند دينه فيمت وهو كافر فأولئك حبطه أعملهم في الدنيا والأخرة وألئك أصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون 
إن الذين أمنوا والذين هاجروا وجاهدوا في سبيل الله أولئك يرجون رحمت الله والله غفور رحيم
يسئلونك عن الخمر والميسر قل فيهما إثم كبير ومنافع للناس وإثمهما أكبر من نفعهما ويسئلونك ماذا ينفقون قل العفو كذلك يبين الله لكم الأيات لعلهم تتفكرون 
في الدنيا والأخرة ويسئلونك عن اليتامى قل أصلاح لهم خير وإن تخالطوهم فإخوانكم والله يعلم المفسد من المصلح ولو شاء الله لأعنتكم إن الله عزيز حكيم 
ولا تنكحوا المشركات حتى يؤمن ولأمة مؤمنة خير من مشركة ولوا أعجبتكم 
ولا تنكحوا المشركين حتى يؤمنوا ولعبد مؤمن خير من مشرك ولوا أعجبكم 
أولئك يدعون الى النار والله يدعوا الى الجنة والمغفرة بإذنه ويبين أياته للناس لعلهم يتذكرون 
ويسئلونك عن المحيض قل هو أذى فاعتزلوا النساء في المحيض ولا تقربوهن حتى يطهرن فإذا تطهرن فاتوهن من حيث أمركم الله إن الله يحب التوابين ويحب المتطهرين 
نساءكم حرث لكم فأتوا حرثكم أنا شئتم وقدموا لأنفسكم واعلمون أنكم ملاقوه وبشر المؤمنين 
ولا تجعلوا الله عرضة لأيمانكم أن تبروا وتتقوا وتصلحوا بين الناس والله سميع عليم

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> كتب عليكم القتال وهو كره لكم وعسى أن تكرهوا شيئا وهو خير لكم وعسى أن تحبوا شيئا وهو شر لكم والله يعلم وأنتم لا تعلمون 
> يسئلونك عن الشهر الحرام قتال فيه قل قتال فيه كبير وصد عن سبيل الله........ والمسجد الحرام وإخراج أهله منه أكبر عند الله والفتنة أكبر من القتل ولا يزالون يقاتلونكم حتى يردوكم عن دينكم إن استطاعوا ومن يرتدد منكم عند دينه فيمت وهو كافر فأولئك حبطه أعملهم في الدنيا والأخرة وألئك أصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون 
> إن الذين أمنوا والذين هاجروا وجاهدوا في سبيل الله أولئك يرجون رحمت الله والله غفور رحيم
> يسئلونك عن الخمر والميسر قل فيهما إثم كبير ومنافع للناس وإثمهما أكبر من نفعهما ويسئلونك ماذا ينفقون قل العفو كذلك يبين الله لكم الأيات لعلهم تتفكرون 
> في الدنيا والأخرة ويسئلونك عن اليتامى قل أصلاح لهم خير وإن تخالطوهم فإخوانكم والله يعلم المفسد من المصلح ولو شاء الله لأعنتكم إن الله عزيز حكيم 
> ولا تنكحوا المشركات حتى يؤمن ولأمة مؤمنة خير من مشركة ولوا أعجبتكم 
> ولا تنكحوا المشركين حتى يؤمنوا ولعبد مؤمن خير من مشرك ولوا أعجبكم 
> أولئك يدعون الى النار والله يدعوا الى الجنة والمغفرة بإذنه ويبين أياته للناس لعلهم يتذكرون 
> ...


الحمدلله

----------


## حورية الجنة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*و قاتلوا في سبيل الله الذين يقاتلونكم و لا تعتدوا إن الله لا يحب المعتدين * و اقتلوهم حيث ثقفتموهم و أخرجوهم من حيث أخرجوهم و الفتنة أشد من القتل و لا تقاتلوهم عند المسجد الحرام حتى يقاتلوكم فيه فإن قاتلوكم فاقتلوهم كذلك جزاء الكافرين * فإن انتهوا فإن الله غفور رحيم * و قاتلوهم حتى لا تكون فتنة و يكون الدين لله فإن انتهوا فلا عدوان إلا على الظالمين * الشهر الحرام بالشهر الحرام و الحرمات قصاص فمن اعتدى عليكم فاعتدوا عليه بمثل ما اعتدى عليكم و اتقوا الله و اعلموا أن الله مع المتقين * و أنفقوا في سبيل الله و لا تلقوا بأيديكم إلى التهلكة و أحسنوا إن الله يحب المحسنين * و أتموا الحج و العمرة لله فإن أحصرتم فما استيسر من الهدي و لا تحلقوا رؤوسكم حتى يبلغ الهدي محله فمن كان منكم مريضا أو به أذى من رأسه ففدية من صيام أو صدقة أو نسك فإذا أمنتم فمن تمتع بالعمرة إلى الحج فما استيسر من الهدي فمن لم يجد فصيام ثلاثة أيام في الحج و سبعة إذا رجعتم تلك عشرة كاملة ذلك لمن لم يكن أهله حاضري المسجد الحرام و اتقوا الله و اعلموا أن الله شديد العقاب ** 

 :Sob7an:

----------


## حورية الجنة

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
> 
> *و قاتلوا في سبيل الله الذين يقاتلونكم و لا تعتدوا إن الله لا يحب المعتدين * و اقتلوهم حيث ثقفتموهم و أخرجوهم من حيث أخرجوكم و الفتنة أشد من القتل و لا تقاتلوهم عند المسجد الحرام حتى يقاتلوكم فيه فإن قاتلوكم فاقتلوهم كذلك جزاء الكافرين * فإن انتهوا فإن الله غفور رحيم * و قاتلوهم حتى لا تكون فتنة و يكون الدين لله فإن انتهوا فلا عدوان إلا على الظالمين * الشهر الحرام بالشهر الحرام و الحرمات قصاص فمن اعتدى عليكم فاعتدوا عليه بمثل ما اعتدى عليكم و اتقوا الله و اعلموا أن الله مع المتقين * و أنفقوا في سبيل الله و لا تلقوا بأيديكم إلى التهلكة و أحسنوا إن الله يحب المحسنين * و أتموا الحج و العمرة لله فإن أحصرتم فما استيسر من الهدي و لا تحلقوا رؤوسكم حتى يبلغ الهدي محله فمن كان منكم مريضا أو به أذى من رأسه ففدية من صيام أو صدقة أو نسك فإذا أمنتم فمن تمتع بالعمرة إلى الحج فما استيسر من الهدي فمن لم يجد فصيام ثلاثة أيام في الحج و سبعة إذا رجعتم تلك عشرة كاملة ذلك لمن لم يكن أهله حاضري المسجد الحرام و اتقوا الله و اعلموا أن الله شديد العقاب **


 
 
تم تصحيح الخطأ ..

----------


## ام احمد خالد

بارك الله فيج أختي حورية الجنة.....الله يسرلج الحفظ إن شاء الله

----------


## سماء صافية

السلام عليكم ،، 

بشارك معاكم إن شاء الله

بس كيف ؟؟ انتم وين واصلين ؟؟

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> السلام عليكم ،، 
> 
> بشارك معاكم إن شاء الله
> 
> بس كيف ؟؟ انتم وين واصلين ؟؟


وعليكم السلام أختي سماء صافية
التسميع من بدايه السورة كل ماتحفظين صفحه 
سمعيها ....الله يوفقج إن شاء الله

----------


## حورية الجنة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*الحج أشهر معلومات فمن فرض فيهن الحج فلا رفث و لا فسوق و لا جدال في الحج و ما تفعلوا من خير يعلمه الله و تزودوا فإن خير الزاد التقوى و اتقون يا أولي الألباب * ليس عليكم جناح أن تبتغوا فضلا من ربكم فإذا أفضتم من عرفات فاذكروا الله عند المشعر الحرام و اذكروه كما هداكم و إن كنتم من قبله لمن الضالين * ثم أفيضوا من حيث أفاض الناس و استغفروا الله إن الله غفور رحيم * فإذا قضيتم مناسككم فاذكروا الله كذكركم أباءكم أو أشد ذكرا فمن الناس من يقول ربنا آتنا في الدنيا و ما له في الآخرة من خلاق * و منهم من يقول ربنا آتنا في الدنيا حسنة و في الآخرة حسنة و قنا عذاب النار * أولئك لهم نصيب مما كسبوا و الله سريع الحساب ** 

 :Astaghfor:

----------


## ام احمد خالد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
لايؤخذكم الله باللغو في أيمانكم ولكن يؤخذكم بما كسبت قلوبكم والله غفور حليم 
للذين يؤلون من نساءهم تربص أربعه أشهر فإن فاءوا فإن الله غفور رحيم 
وإن عزموا الطلاق فإن الله سميع عليم 
والمطلقات يتربصن بأنفسهن ثلاثة قرووء ولا يحل لن أن يكتمن وما خلق الله في أرحامهن إن كن يؤمن بالله واليوم الأخر وبعولتن أحق بردهن في ذلك إن أرادوا إصلاحا ولهن مثل الذي عليهن بالمعروف وللرجال عليهن درجة والله عزيز حكيم
الطلاق مرتان فإمساك بمعروف أو تسريح بإحسان ولا يحل لكم أن تأخذوا مما أتيتموهن شيئا إلا إن يخافا إن لا يقيما حدود الله فإن خفتم ألا يقيما حدود الله فلا جناح عليهما فيما أفتدت به تلك حدود الله فلا تعتدوا ومن يتعدا حدود الله فأولئك هم الظالمون 
فإن طلقها فلا تحل له من بعد حتى تنكح زوجا غيره فإن طلقها فلا جناح عليهما أن يتراجعا إن ظنا أن يقيما حدود الله وتلك حدود الله يبينها لقوم يعلمون

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
> *الحج أشهر معلومات فمن فرض فيهن الحج فلا رفث و لا فسوق و لا جدال في الحج و ما تفعلوا من خير يعلمه الله و تزودوا فإن خير الزاد التقوى و اتقون يا أولي الألباب * ليس عليكم جناح أن تبتغوا فضلا من ربكم فإذا أفضتم من عرفات فاذكروا الله عند المشعر الحرام و اذكروه كما هداكم و إن كنتم من قبله لمن الضالين * ثم أفيضوا من حيث أفاض الناس و استغفروا الله إن الله غفور رحيم * فإذا قضيتم مناسككم فاذكروا الله كذكركم أباءكم أو أشد ذكرا فمن الناس من يقول ربنا آتنا في الدنيا و ما له في الآخرة من خلاق * و منهم من يقول ربنا آتنا في الدنيا حسنة و في الآخرة حسنة و قنا عذاب النار * أولئك لهم نصيب مما كسبوا و الله سريع الحساب **


ماشاء الله ....الله يوفقج يااارب

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> لايؤخذكم الله باللغو في أيمانكم ولكن يؤخذكم بما كسبت قلوبكم والله غفور حليم 
> للذين يؤلون من نساءهم تربص أربعه أشهر فإن فاءوا فإن الله غفور رحيم 
> وإن عزموا الطلاق فإن الله سميع عليم 
> والمطلقات يتربصن بأنفسهن ثلاثة قرووء ولا يحل لن أن يكتمن وما خلق الله في أرحامهن إن كن يؤمن بالله واليوم الأخر وبعولتن أحق بردهن في ذلك إن أرادوا إصلاحا ولهن مثل الذي عليهن بالمعروف وللرجال عليهن درجة والله عزيز حكيم
> الطلاق مرتان فإمساك بمعروف أو تسريح بإحسان ولا يحل لكم أن تأخذوا مما أتيتموهن شيئا إلا إن يخافا إن لا يقيما حدود الله فإن خفتم ألا يقيما حدود الله فلا جناح عليهما فيما أفتدت به تلك حدود الله فلا تعتدوا ومن يتعدا حدود الله فأولئك هم الظالمون 
> فإن طلقها فلا تحل له من بعد حتى تنكح زوجا غيره فإن طلقها فلا جناح عليهما أن يتراجعا إن ظنا أن يقيما حدود الله وتلك حدود الله يبينها لقوم يعلمون


الحمدلله

----------


## نهاروليل

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاج الله خير أختي أم أحمد خالد ومشكورة على التشجيع

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

"الحج أشهر معلومات فمن فرض فيهن الحج فلا رفث ولا فسوق ولا جدال في الحج وما تفعلوا من خير يعلمه الله وتزودوا فإن خير الزاد التقوى واتقونِ يا أولي الألباب..ليس عليكم جناح أن تبتغوا فضلاً من ربكم فإذا أفضتم من عرفات فاذكروا الله عند المشعر الحرام واذكروه كما هداكم وإن كنتم من قبله لمن الضالين..ثم أفيضوا من حيث أفاض الناس واستغفروا الله إن الله غفور رحيم ...فإذا قضيتم مناسككم فاذكروا الله كذكركم آباءكم أو أشد ذكراً فمن الناس من يقول ربنا آتنا في الدنيا حسنة وما له في الآخرة من خلاق ..ومنهم من يقول ربنا آتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفي الآخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار أولئك لهم نصيب مما كسبوا والله سريع الحساب..واذكروا الله في أيامٍ معدودات فمن تعجل في يومين فلا إثم عليه ومن تأخر فلا إثم عليه لمن اتقى واتقوا الله واعلموا أنكم إليه تحشرون.. ومن الناس من يعجبك قوله في الحياة الدنيا ويشهد الله على ما في قلبه وهو ألد الخصام..وإذا تولى سعى في الأرض ليفسد فيها ويهلك الحرث والنسل والله لا يحب الفساد.. وإذا قيل له اتقِ الله أخذته العزة بالإثم فحسبه جهنم ولبئس المهاد.. ومن الناس من يشري نفسه ابتغاء مرضات الله والله رءوفُ بالعباد.. يا أيها الذين آمنوا ادخلوا في السلم كافة ولا تتبعوا خطوات الشيطان إنه لكم عدوٌ مبين .. فإن زللتم من بعد ما جاءتكم البينات فاعلموا أن الله عزيز حكيم.. هل ينظرون إلا أن يأتيهم الله في ظللٍ من الغمام والملائكة وقضي الأمر وإلى الله ترجع الأمور.."

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> جزاج الله خير أختي أم أحمد خالد ومشكورة على التشجيع
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> "الحج أشهر معلومات فمن فرض فيهن الحج فلا رفث ولا فسوق ولا جدال في الحج وما تفعلوا من خير يعلمه الله وتزودوا فإن خير الزاد التقوى واتقونِ يا أولي الألباب..ليس عليكم جناح أن تبتغوا فضلاً من ربكم فإذا أفضتم من عرفات فاذكروا الله عند المشعر الحرام واذكروه كما هداكم وإن كنتم من قبله لمن الضالين..ثم أفيضوا من حيث أفاض الناس واستغفروا الله إن الله غفور رحيم ...فإذا قضيتم مناسككم فاذكروا الله كذكركم آباءكم أو أشد ذكراً فمن الناس من يقول ربنا آتنا في الدنيا حسنة وما له في الآخرة من خلاق ..ومنهم من يقول ربنا آتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفي الآخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار أولئك لهم نصيب مما كسبوا والله سريع الحساب..واذكروا الله في أيامٍ معدودات فمن تعجل في يومين فلا إثم عليه ومن تأخر فلا إثم عليه لمن اتقى واتقوا الله واعلموا أنكم إليه تحشرون.. ومن الناس من يعجبك قوله في الحياة الدنيا ويشهد الله على ما في قلبه وهو ألد الخصام..وإذا تولى سعى في الأرض ليفسد فيها ويهلك الحرث والنسل والله لا يحب الفساد.. وإذا قيل له اتقِ الله أخذته العزة بالإثم فحسبه جهنم ولبئس المهاد.. ومن الناس من يشري نفسه ابتغاء مرضات الله والله رءوفُ بالعباد.. يا أيها الذين آمنوا ادخلوا في السلم كافة ولا تتبعوا خطوات الشيطان إنه لكم عدوٌ مبين .. فإن زللتم من بعد ما جاءتكم البينات فاعلموا أن الله عزيز حكيم.. هل ينظرون إلا أن يأتيهم الله في ظللٍ من الغمام والملائكة وقضي الأمر وإلى الله ترجع الأمور.."



وعليكم السلام أختي نهاروليل 
ماشاء الله ....الله يسرلج الحفظ إن شاء الله

----------


## حورية الجنة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
و اذكروا الله في أيام معدودات فمن تعجل في يومين فلا إثم عليه و من تأخر فلا إثم عليه لمن اتقى و اتقوا الله و اعلموا أنكم إليه تحشرون * و من الناس من يعجبك قوله في الحياة الدنيا و يشهد الله على ما في قلبه و هو ألد الخصام * و إذا تولى سعى في الأرض ليفسد فيها و يهلك الحرث و النسل و الله لا يحب الفساد * و إذا قيل له اتق الله أخذته العزة بالإثم فحسبه جهنم و لبئس المهاد * و من الناس من يشري نفسه ابتغاء مرضات الله و الله رؤوف بالعباد * يا أيها الذين آمنوا ادخلوا في السلم كافة و لا تتبعوا خطوات الشبطان إنه لكم عدو مبين * فإن زللتم من بعد ما جاءتكم البينات فاعلموا أن الله عزيز حكيم * هل ينظرون إلا أن يأتيهم الله في ظلل من الغمام و الملائكة و قضي الأمر و إلى الله ترجع الأمور *

----------


## نهاروليل

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

"سل بني إسرائيل كم آتيناهم من آية بينة ومن يبدل نعمة الله من بعد ما جاءته فإن الله شديد العقاب..زين للذين كفروا الحياة الدنيا ويسخرون من الذين آمنوا والذين اتقوا فوقهم يوم القيامة والله يرزق من يشاء بغير حساب..كان الناس أمة واحدة فبعث الله النبيين مبشرين ومنذرين وأنزل معهم الكتاب بالحق ليحكم بين الناس فيما اختلفوا فيه وما اختلف فيه إلا الذين أوتوه من بعد ما جاءتهم البينات بغياً بينهم فهدى الله الذين آمنوا لنا اختلفوا فيه من الحق بإذنه والل يهدي من يشاء إلى صراط ٍ مستقيم.. أم حسبتم أن تدخلوا الجنة ولما يأتكم مثل الذين خلوا من قبلكم مستهم البأساء والضراء وزلزلوا حتى يقول الرسول والذين آمنوا معه متى نصر الله ألا إن نصر الله قريب.. يسألونك ماذا ينفقون قل ما أنفقتم من خير فاللوالدين والأقربين واليتامى والمساكين وابن السبيل وما تفعلوا من خير فإن الله به عليم..كتب عليكم القتال وهو كره لكم فعسى أن تكرهوا شيئاً وهو خيرٌ لكم وعسى أن تحبوا شيئاً وهو شر لكم والله يعلم وأنتم لا تعلمون..يسئلونك عن الشهر الحرام قتال فيه قل قتال فيه كبير وصد عن سبيل الله وكفرٌ به والمسجد الحرام وإخراج أهله منه أكبر عند الله والفتنة أكبر من القتل ولا يزالون يقاتلونكم حتى يردوكم عن دينكم إن استطاعوا ومن يرتدد منكم عن دينه ويمت وهو كافر فأولئك حبطت أعمالهم في الدنيا والآخرة وأولئك أصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون...إن الذين آمنوا والذين هاجروا وجاهدوا في سبيل الله أولئك يرجون رحمة الله والله غفور رحيم .. يسألونك عن الخمر والميسر قل فيهما إثم كبير ومنافع الناس وإثمهما أكبر من نفعهما ويسألونك ماذا ينفقون قل العفو كذلك يبين الله لكم الآيات لعلكم تتفكرون ...في الدنيا والآخرة"

----------


## ro0o0osa

الله يعطيكم كل خير ان شاءالله و تحفظون القران كااااامل

انا اول 20 ايه حافظتنه كل يوم اوتر اقولها عسب مانساها

باجي ايات اخربط بس و انا اقرا وبيي ايه اللي وراها اقولها قبل ماقراها بس يبالي بعد وايد لين احفظ

مشكله ماحصل وقت احفظ واراده داااااااااااون

----------


## ام احمد خالد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
وإذا طلقتم النساء فبلغن أجلهن فأمسكوهن بمعروف أوسرحوهن بمعروف ولا تمسكوهن ضرارا لتعتدوا ومن يفعل ذلك فقد ظلم نفسه ولا تتخذوا أيات الله هزوا واذكروا نعمت الله عليكم وما أنزل عليكم من الكتاب والحكمه يعظكم به واتقوا الله وأعلموا أن الله بكل شي عليم 
وإذا طلقتم النساء فبلغن أجلهن فلا تعضلوهن أن ينكحن أزواجهن إلا تراضوا بينهم بالمعروف ذلك يوعظ به من كان منكم يؤمن بالله واليوم الأخر ذلكم أزكى لكم وأطهر والله يعلم وأنتم لا تعلمون 
والوالدات يرضعن أولدهن حولين كاملين لمن أراد أن يتم الرضاعه وعلى المولود له رزقهن وكسوتهن بالمعروف لا يكلف نفسا إلا وسعها لا تضار والدة بولدها ولا مولود له بولده وعلى الوارث مثل ذلك فإن أرادا فصالا عن تراض منها وتشاور فلا جناح عليهما وإن أردتم أن تسترضعوا أولادكم فلا جناح عليكم إذا سلمتم ما أتيتم بالمعروف وأتقوا الله واعلموا أن الله بما تعملون بصير

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> و اذكروا الله في أيام معدودات فمن تعجل في يومين فلا إثم عليه و من تأخر فلا إثم عليه لمن اتقى و اتقوا الله و اعلموا أنكم إليه تحشرون * و من الناس من يعجبك قوله في الحياة الدنيا و يشهد الله على ما في قلبه و هو ألد الخصام * و إذا تولى سعى في الأرض ليفسد فيها و يهلك الحرث و النسل و الله لا يحب الفساد * و إذا قيل له اتق الله أخذته العزة بالإثم فحسبه جهنم و لبئس المهاد * و من الناس من يشري نفسه ابتغاء مرضات الله و الله رؤوف بالعباد * يا أيها الذين آمنوا ادخلوا في السلم كافة و لا تتبعوا خطوات الشبطان إنه لكم عدو مبين * فإن زللتم من بعد ما جاءتكم البينات فاعلموا أن الله عزيز حكيم * هل ينظرون إلا أن يأتيهم الله في ظلل من الغمام و الملائكة و قضي الأمر و إلى الله ترجع الأمور *



ماشا الله ,,,,الله يسرلج الحفظ يااارب

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> جزاك الله خيراً
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> "سل بني إسرائيل كم آتيناهم من آية بينة ومن يبدل نعمة الله من بعد ما جاءته فإن الله شديد العقاب..زين للذين كفروا الحياة الدنيا ويسخرون من الذين آمنوا والذين اتقوا فوقهم يوم القيامة والله يرزق من يشاء بغير حساب..كان الناس أمة واحدة فبعث الله النبيين مبشرين ومنذرين وأنزل معهم الكتاب بالحق ليحكم بين الناس فيما اختلفوا فيه وما اختلف فيه إلا الذين أوتوه من بعد ما جاءتهم البينات بغياً بينهم فهدى الله الذين آمنوا لنا اختلفوا فيه من الحق بإذنه والل يهدي من يشاء إلى صراط ٍ مستقيم.. أم حسبتم أن تدخلوا الجنة ولما يأتكم مثل الذين خلوا من قبلكم مستهم البأساء والضراء وزلزلوا حتى يقول الرسول والذين آمنوا معه متى نصر الله ألا إن نصر الله قريب.. يسألونك ماذا ينفقون قل ما أنفقتم من خير فاللوالدين والأقربين واليتامى والمساكين وابن السبيل وما تفعلوا من خير فإن الله به عليم..كتب عليكم القتال وهو كره لكم فعسى أن تكرهوا شيئاً وهو خيرٌ لكم وعسى أن تحبوا شيئاً وهو شر لكم والله يعلم وأنتم لا تعلمون..يسئلونك عن الشهر الحرام قتال فيه قل قتال فيه كبير وصد عن سبيل الله وكفرٌ به والمسجد الحرام وإخراج أهله منه أكبر عند الله والفتنة أكبر من القتل ولا يزالون يقاتلونكم حتى يردوكم عن دينكم إن استطاعوا ومن يرتدد منكم عن دينه ويمت وهو كافر فأولئك حبطت أعمالهم في الدنيا والآخرة وأولئك أصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون...إن الذين آمنوا والذين هاجروا وجاهدوا في سبيل الله أولئك يرجون رحمة الله والله غفور رحيم .. يسألونك عن الخمر والميسر قل فيهما إثم كبير ومنافع الناس وإثمهما أكبر من نفعهما ويسألونك ماذا ينفقون قل العفو كذلك يبين الله لكم الآيات لعلكم تتفكرون ...في الدنيا والآخرة"


وعليكم السلام
بارك الله فيك....الله يسرلج الحفظ إن شاء الله

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> الله يعطيكم كل خير ان شاءالله و تحفظون القران كااااامل
> 
> انا اول 20 ايه حافظتنه كل يوم اوتر اقولها عسب مانساها
> 
> باجي ايات اخربط بس و انا اقرا وبيي ايه اللي وراها اقولها قبل ماقراها بس يبالي بعد وايد لين احفظ
> 
> مشكله ماحصل وقت احفظ واراده داااااااااااون


آميين يااارب
أختي شاركينا الحفظ لو كل يوم تحفظين 3 ايات بتشجعين 
واسمعي السورة وايد بيسهل عليج الحفظ ....الله يسرلج حفظ السورة إن شاء الله

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> وإذا طلقتم النساء فبلغن أجلهن فأمسكوهن بمعروف أوسرحوهن بمعروف ولا تمسكوهن ضرارا لتعتدوا ومن يفعل ذلك فقد ظلم نفسه ولا تتخذوا أيات الله هزوا واذكروا نعمت الله عليكم وما أنزل عليكم من الكتاب والحكمه يعظكم به واتقوا الله وأعلموا أن الله بكل شي عليم 
> وإذا طلقتم النساء فبلغن أجلهن فلا تعضلوهن أن ينكحن أزواجهن إلا تراضوا بينهم بالمعروف ذلك يوعظ به من كان منكم يؤمن بالله واليوم الأخر ذلكم أزكى لكم وأطهر والله يعلم وأنتم لا تعلمون 
> والوالدات يرضعن أولدهن حولين كاملين لمن أراد أن يتم الرضاعه وعلى المولود له رزقهن وكسوتهن بالمعروف لا يكلف نفسا إلا وسعها لا تضار والدة بولدها ولا مولود له بولده وعلى الوارث مثل ذلك فإن أرادا فصالا عن تراض منها وتشاور فلا جناح عليهما وإن أردتم أن تسترضعوا أولادكم فلا جناح عليكم إذا سلمتم ما أتيتم بالمعروف وأتقوا الله واعلموا أن الله بما تعملون بصير


الحمدلله

----------


## سماء صافية

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

ألم ذلك الكتاب لا ريب فيه هداً للمتقين الذين يؤمنون بالغيب و يقيمون الصلاة و مما رزقناهم ينفقون و الذين يؤمنون بما أنزل إليك و ما انزل من قبلك و بالأخرة هم يوقنون أولئك على هداً من ربهم و أولئك هم المفلحون إن الذين كفروا سواء عليهم ءأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون ختم الله على قلوبهم و على سمعهم و على أبصرهم غشوة و لهم عذاب عظيم و من الناس من يقول أمنا بالله و باليوم الآخر و ما هم بمؤمنين يخادعون الله و الذين أمنوا و ما يخدعون إلا أنفسهم و ما يشعرون في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضا و لهم عذاب أليم بما كانوا يكذبون و إذا قيل لهم أمنوا كما امن الناس قالوا أنؤمن كما أمن السفهاء ألا إنهم هم السفاء و لكن لا يعلمون و إذا لقوا الذين أمنوا قالو ءامنا و إذا خلو إلى شياطينهم قالوا إن معكم إنما نحن مستهزءون الله يستهزئ بهم و يمدهم في طغيانهم يعمهون أولئك الذين اشتوا الضلالة بالهدى فما ربحت تجارتهم و ما كانوا مهتدين مثلهم كمثل الذي استوقد نارا فلما أضاءت ما حوله ذهب الله بنورهم و تركهم في ظلامات لا يبصرون .

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> ألم ذلك الكتاب لا ريب فيه هداً للمتقين الذين يؤمنون بالغيب و يقيمون الصلاة و مما رزقناهم ينفقون و الذين يؤمنون بما أنزل إليك و ما انزل من قبلك و بالأخرة هم يوقنون أولئك على هداً من ربهم و أولئك هم المفلحون إن الذين كفروا سواء عليهم ءأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون ختم الله على قلوبهم و على سمعهم و على أبصرهم غشوة و لهم عذاب عظيم و من الناس من يقول أمنا بالله و باليوم الآخر و ما هم بمؤمنين يخادعون الله و الذين أمنوا و ما يخدعون إلا أنفسهم و ما يشعرون في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضا و لهم عذاب أليم بما كانوا يكذبون................................. و إذا قيل لهم أمنوا كما امن الناس قالوا أنؤمن كما أمن السفهاء ألا إنهم هم السفاء و لكن لا يعلمون و إذا لقوا الذين أمنوا قالو ءامنا و إذا خلو إلى شياطينهم قالوا إن معكم إنما نحن مستهزءون الله يستهزئ بهم و يمدهم في طغيانهم يعمهون أولئك الذين اشتوا الضلالة بالهدى فما ربحت تجارتهم و ما كانوا مهتدين مثلهم كمثل الذي استوقد نارا فلما أضاءت ما حوله ذهب الله بنورهم و تركهم في ظلامات لا يبصرون .



بارك الله فيج أختي سماء صافية 
نسيتي ايتين رقم 11و12
شوفي هذا الموقع بيساعدج في المراجعة إن شاء الله 
http://quran.muslim-web.com/sura.htm?aya=002
الله يوفقج إن شاء الله

----------


## سماء صافية

> بارك الله فيج أختي سماء صافية 
> نسيتي ايتين رقم 11و12
> شوفي هذا الموقع بيساعدج في المراجعة إن شاء الله 
> http://quran.muslim-web.com/sura.htm?aya=002
> الله يوفقج إن شاء الله


جزاج الله خير على التصحيح و الموقع فعلاً فناااااااان تسلمين 
يوم أكتب التسميع عدالي الصغاريه حشروني ><"

----------


## حورية الجنة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*سل بني إسرائيل كم آتيناهم من آية بينة و من يبدل نعمة الله من بعد ما جاءته فإن الله شديد العقاب * زين للذين كفروا الحياة الدنيا و يسخرون من الذين آمنوا و الذين اتقوا فوقهم يوم القيامة و الله يرزق من يشاء بغير حساب * كان الناس أمة واحدة فبعث الله النبيين مبشرين و منذرين و أنزل معهم الكتاب بالحق ليحكم بين الناس فيما اختلفوا فيه و ما اختلف فيه إلا الذين أوتوه من بعد ما جاءتهم البينات بغيا بينهم فهدى الله الذين آمنوا لما اختلفوا فيه من الحق بإذنه و الله يهدي من يشاء إلى صراط مستقيم * أم حسبتم أن تدخلوا الجنة و لما يأتكم مثل الذين خلوا من قبلكم مستهم البأساء و الضراء و زلزلوا حتى يقول الرسول و الذين آمنوا معه متى نصر الله ألا إن نصر الله قريب * يسألونك ماذا ينفقون قل ما أنفقتم من خير فللوالدين و الأقربين و اليتامى و المساكين و ابن السبيل و ما تفعلوا من خير فإن الله به عليم **

----------


## ام احمد خالد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
والذين يتوفون منكم ويذرون أزواجا يتربصن بأنفسهن أربعة أشهر وعشرا فإذا بلغن أجله فلا جناح عليكم فيما فعلن في أنفسهن بالمعروف إن الله بما تعملون خبير 
ولا جناح عليكم فيما عرضتم به من خطبة النساء أو أكننتم في أنفسكم علم الله أنكم ستذكرونهن ولكن لا تواعدوهن سر إلا أن تقولوا قولا معروفا ولا تعزموا عقدة النكاح حتي يبلغ الكتاب أجله وأعلموا أن الله يعلم ما في أنفسكم فاحذروه واعلموا أن الله غفور حليم 
لا جناح عليكم إن طلقتم النساء مالم تمسوهن أو تفرضوا لهن فريضه ومتعوهن على الموسع قدره وعلى المقتر قدره متاعا بالمعروف حقا على المحسنين 
وإن طلقتموهن من قبل أن تمسوهن وقد فرضتم لهن فريضه فنصف ما فرضتم إلا أن يعفون أو يعفوا الذي بيده عقدة النكاح وإن تعفوا أقرب للتقوا ولا تنسوا الفضل بينكم إن الله بما تعملون بصير

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
> *سل بني إسرائيل كم آتيناهم من آية بينة و من يبدل نعمة الله من بعد ما جاءته فإن الله شديد العقاب * زين للذين كفروا الحياة الدنيا و يسخرون من الذين آمنوا و الذين اتقوا فوقهم يوم القيامة و الله يرزق من يشاء بغير حساب * كان الناس أمة واحدة فبعث الله النبيين مبشرين و منذرين و أنزل معهم الكتاب بالحق ليحكم بين الناس فيما اختلفوا فيه و ما اختلف فيه إلا الذين أوتوه من بعد ما جاءتهم البينات بغيا بينهم فهدى الله الذين آمنوا لما اختلفوا فيه من الحق بإذنه و الله يهدي من يشاء إلى صراط مستقيم * أم حسبتم أن تدخلوا الجنة و لما يأتكم مثل الذين خلوا من قبلكم مستهم البأساء و الضراء و زلزلوا حتى يقول الرسول و الذين آمنوا معه متى نصر الله ألا إن نصر الله قريب * يسألونك ماذا ينفقون قل ما أنفقتم من خير فللوالدين و الأقربين و اليتامى و المساكين و ابن السبيل و ما تفعلوا من خير فإن الله به عليم **


ماشاء الله ....الله يوفقج يااارب

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> والذين يتوفون منكم ويذرون أزواجا يتربصن بأنفسهن أربعة أشهر وعشرا فإذا بلغن أجله فلا جناح عليكم فيما فعلن في أنفسهن بالمعروف إن الله بما تعملون خبير 
> ولا جناح عليكم فيما عرضتم به من خطبة النساء أو أكننتم في أنفسكم علم الله أنكم ستذكرونهن ولكن لا تواعدوهن سر إلا أن تقولوا قولا معروفا ولا تعزموا عقدة النكاح حتي يبلغ الكتاب أجله وأعلموا أن الله يعلم ما في أنفسكم فاحذروه واعلموا أن الله غفور حليم 
> لا جناح عليكم إن طلقتم النساء مالم تمسوهن أو تفرضوا لهن فريضه ومتعوهن على الموسع قدره وعلى المقتر قدره متاعا بالمعروف حقا على المحسنين 
> وإن طلقتموهن من قبل أن تمسوهن وقد فرضتم لهن فريضه فنصف ما فرضتم إلا أن يعفون أو يعفوا الذي بيده عقدة النكاح وإن تعفوا أقرب للتقوا ولا تنسوا الفضل بينكم إن الله بما تعملون بصير


الحمدلله

----------


## نهاروليل

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

"ويسألونك عن اليتامى قل إصلاحٌ لهم خير وإن تخالطوهم فإخوانكم والله يعلم المفسد من المصلح ولو شاء الله لأعنتكم إن الله عزيز حكيم...ولا تنكحوا المشركات حتى يؤمن ولأمة مسلمة خير من مشركة ولو أعجبتكم ولا تنكحوا المشركين حتى يؤمنوا ولعبد مؤمن خير من مشركٍ ولو أعجبكم أولئك يدعون إلى النار والله يدعون إلى الجنة والمغفرة بإذنه ويبين آياته للناس لعلهم يتذكرون.. ويسألونك عن المحيض قل هو أذىً فاعتزلوا النساء في المحيض ولا تقربوهن حتى يطهرهن فإذا تطهرن فاتوهن من حيث أمركم الله أن الله يحب التوابين ويحب المتطهرين.. نساؤكم حرث لكم فأتوا حرثكم أنى شئتم وقدموا لأنفسكم واتقوا الله واعلموا أنكم ملاقوه وبشر المؤمنين.. ولا تجعلوا الله عرضة لأيمانكم أن تبروا وتتقوا وتصلحوا بين الناس والله سميع عليم..لا يؤاخذكم الله في اللغو في إيمانكم ولكن يؤاخذكم بما كسبت قلوبكم والله غفور حليم..للذين يؤلون من نسائهم تربص أربعة أشهر فإن فاءو فإن الله غفور رحيم ..وإن عزموا الطلاق فإن الله سميع عليم ..والمطلقات يتربصن بأنفسهن ثلاثة قروء ولا يحل لهن أن يكتمن ما خلق الله في أرحامهن إن كن يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر وبعولتهن أحق بردهن إن أرادوا إصلاحاً ولهن مثل الذي عليهن بالمعروف وللرجال عليهن درجة والله عزيز حكيم ..الطلاق مرتان فإمساك بمعروف أو تسريح بإحسان ولايحل لكم أن تأخذوا مما آتيتموهن شيئاً إلا أن يخافا ألا يقيما حدود الله فإن خفتم ألا يقيما حدود الله فلا جناح عليهما فيما افتدت به وتلك حدود الله فلا تعتدوها ومن يتعد حدود الله فأولئك هم الظالمون.. فإن طلقها فلا تحل له من بعد حتى تنكح زوجاً غيره فإن طلقها فلا جناح عليهما أن يتراجعا إن ظنا أن يقيما حدود الله وتلك حدود الله يبينها لقوم يعلمون.."

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> جزاك الله خيراً
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> "ويسألونك عن اليتامى قل إصلاحٌ لهم خير وإن تخالطوهم فإخوانكم والله يعلم المفسد من المصلح ولو شاء الله لأعنتكم إن الله عزيز حكيم...ولا تنكحوا المشركات حتى يؤمن ولأمة مسلمة خير من مشركة ولو أعجبتكم ولا تنكحوا المشركين حتى يؤمنوا ولعبد مؤمن خير من مشركٍ ولو أعجبكم أولئك يدعون إلى النار والله يدعون إلى الجنة والمغفرة بإذنه ويبين آياته للناس لعلهم يتذكرون.. ويسألونك عن المحيض قل هو أذىً فاعتزلوا النساء في المحيض ولا تقربوهن حتى يطهرهن فإذا تطهرن فاتوهن من حيث أمركم الله أن الله يحب التوابين ويحب المتطهرين.. نساؤكم حرث لكم فأتوا حرثكم أنى شئتم وقدموا لأنفسكم واتقوا الله واعلموا أنكم ملاقوه وبشر المؤمنين.. ولا تجعلوا الله عرضة لأيمانكم أن تبروا وتتقوا وتصلحوا بين الناس والله سميع عليم..لا يؤاخذكم الله في اللغو في إيمانكم ولكن يؤاخذكم بما كسبت قلوبكم والله غفور حليم..للذين يؤلون من نسائهم تربص أربعة أشهر فإن فاءو فإن الله غفور رحيم ..وإن عزموا الطلاق فإن الله سميع عليم ..والمطلقات يتربصن بأنفسهن ثلاثة قروء ولا يحل لهن أن يكتمن ما خلق الله في أرحامهن إن كن يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر وبعولتهن أحق بردهن....... إن أرادوا إصلاحاً ولهن مثل الذي عليهن بالمعروف وللرجال عليهن درجة والله عزيز حكيم ..الطلاق مرتان فإمساك بمعروف أو تسريح بإحسان ولايحل لكم أن تأخذوا مما آتيتموهن شيئاً إلا أن يخافا ألا يقيما حدود الله فإن خفتم ألا يقيما حدود الله فلا جناح عليهما فيما افتدت به وتلك حدود الله فلا تعتدوها ومن يتعد حدود الله فأولئك هم الظالمون.. فإن طلقها فلا تحل له من بعد حتى تنكح زوجاً غيره فإن طلقها فلا جناح عليهما أن يتراجعا إن ظنا أن يقيما حدود الله وتلك حدود الله يبينها لقوم يعلمون.."


بارك الله فيج ...الله يوفقج يااارب

----------


## ام احمد خالد

مبروك عليكم شهر رمضان المبارك خواتي
أعاننا الله واياكم على صيامه وقيامه وجعلنا من عتقاء النار

----------


## نهاروليل

مبارك عليكم الشهر
ياربي ارحمنا واغفر لنا واعتقنا من النيران في رمضان

----------


## ام احمد خالد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

حافظوا على الصلوات والصلاة الوسطى وقوموا لله قانتين 
فإن خفتم فرجالا أو ركبانا فإذا أمنتم فاذكروا الله كما علمكم مالم تكونوا تعلمون 
والذين يتوفون منكم ويذرون أزواجا وصية لأزواجهم متاعا الى الحول غير إخراج فإن خرجن فلا جناح عليكم فيما فعلن في أنفسهن من معروف والله عزيز حكيم 
وللمطلقات متاعا بالمعروف حقا على المتقين 
كذلك يبين الله لكم أياته لعلكم تتقون 
ألم تر إلى الذين خرجوا من ديارهم وهم ألوف حذر الموت فقال لهم الله موتوا ثم أحياهم إن الله لذو فضل على الناس ولكن أكثر الناس لا يشكرون 
وقاتلوا في سبيل الله واعلموا أن الله سميع عليم 
من ذا الذي يقرض الله فرضا حسنا فيضاعفه له أضعافا كثيره والله يقبض ويبصط وإليه ترجعون

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> حافظوا على الصلوات والصلاة الوسطى وقوموا لله قانتين 
> فإن خفتم فرجالا أو ركبانا فإذا أمنتم فاذكروا الله كما علمكم مالم تكونوا تعلمون 
> والذين يتوفون منكم ويذرون أزواجا وصية لأزواجهم متاعا الى الحول غير إخراج فإن خرجن فلا جناح عليكم فيما فعلن في أنفسهن من معروف والله عزيز حكيم 
> وللمطلقات متاعا بالمعروف حقا على المتقين 
> كذلك يبين الله لكم أياته لعلكم تتقون 
> ألم تر إلى الذين خرجوا من ديارهم وهم ألوف حذر الموت فقال لهم الله موتوا ثم أحياهم إن الله لذو فضل على الناس ولكن أكثر الناس لا يشكرون 
> وقاتلوا في سبيل الله واعلموا أن الله سميع عليم 
> من ذا الذي يقرض الله فرضا حسنا فيضاعفه له أضعافا كثيره والله يقبض ويبصط وإليه ترجعون


الحمدلله

----------


## حورية الجنة

*مبرووووووووووك عليكم الشهر خواتي و شدوا الحيل عشان نختم الحفظ خلال الشهر الفضيل ..*
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*كتب عليكم القتال و هو كره لكم و عسى أن تكرهوا شيئا و هو خير لكم و عسى أن تحبوا شيئا و هو شر لكم و الله يعلم و أنتم لا تعلمون * يسألونك عن الشهر الحرام قتال فيه قل قتال فيه كبير و صد عن سبيل الله و كفر به و المسجد الحرام و إخراج أهله منه أكبر عند الله و الفتنة أكبر من القتل و لا يزالون يقاتلونكم حتى يردوكم عن دينكم إن استطاعوا و من يرتدد منكم عن دينه فأولئك حبطت أعمالهم في الدنيا و الآخرة و أولئك أصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون * إن الذين آمنوا و الذين هاجروا و جاهدوا في سبيل الله أولئك يرجون رحمة الله و الله غفور رحيم * يسألونك عن الخمر و الميسر قل فيهما إثم كبير و منافع للناس و إثمهما أكبر من نفعهما و يسألونك ماذا ينفقون قل العفو كذلك يبين الله لكم الآيات لعلكم تتفكرون ** 

 :Sob7an:

----------


## حورية الجنة

> *مبرووووووووووك عليكم الشهر خواتي و شدوا الحيل عشان نختم الحفظ خلال الشهر الفضيل ..*
> 
> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*  
> *كتب عليكم القتال و هو كره لكم و عسى أن تكرهوا شيئا و هو خير لكم و عسى أن تحبوا شيئا و هو شر لكم و الله يعلم و أنتم لا تعلمون * يسألونك عن الشهر الحرام قتال فيه قل قتال فيه كبير و صد عن سبيل الله و كفر به و المسجد الحرام و إخراج أهله منه أكبر عند الله و الفتنة أكبر من القتل و لا يزالون يقاتلونكم حتى يردوكم عن دينكم إن استطاعوا و من يرتدد منكم عن دينه فيمت و هو كافر فأولئك حبطت أعمالهم في الدنيا و الآخرة و أولئك أصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون * إن الذين آمنوا و الذين هاجروا و جاهدوا في سبيل الله أولئك يرجون رحمة الله و الله غفور رحيم * يسألونك عن الخمر و الميسر قل فيهما إثم كبير و منافع للناس و إثمهما أكبر من نفعهما و يسألونك ماذا ينفقون قل العفو كذلك يبين الله لكم الآيات لعلكم تتفكرون **


*تم تصحيح الخطأ .. و بالتوفيق ..*

----------


## ام احمد خالد

بارك الله فيج أختي حورية الجنة ....الله يوفقج إن شاء الله

----------


## ام احمد خالد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
ألم تر الى الملإ من بني إسرائيل من بعد موسى إذ قالوا لنبي لهم أبعث لنا ملك نقاتل في سبيل الله قال هل عسيتم إن كتب عليكم القتال ألا تقاتلوا قالوا ومالنا ألا نقاتل في سبيل الله وقد أخرجنا من ديارنا وأبنائنا فلما كتب عليهم القتال تولوا إلا قليلا منهم والله عليم بالظالمين 
وقال لهم نبيهم إن الله قد بعث لكم طالوت ملكا قالوا أنى يكون له الملك علينا ونحن أحق بالملك منه ولم يؤت سعة من المال قال إن الله اصطفاه عليكم وزاده بصطة في العلم والجسم والله يؤت ملكه من يشاء والله واسع عليم 
وقال لهم نبيهم إن اية ملكه أن يأتيكم التابوت فيه سكينة من ربكم وبقيه مما ترك أل موسى وهارون تحمله الملائكة إن في ذلك لأيه لكم إن كنتم مؤمنين

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> ألم تر الى الملإ من بني إسرائيل من بعد موسى إذ قالوا لنبي لهم أبعث لنا ملك نقاتل في سبيل الله قال هل عسيتم إن كتب عليكم القتال ألا تقاتلوا قالوا ومالنا ألا نقاتل في سبيل الله وقد أخرجنا من ديارنا وأبنائنا فلما كتب عليهم القتال تولوا إلا قليلا منهم والله عليم بالظالمين 
> وقال لهم نبيهم إن الله قد بعث لكم طالوت ملكا قالوا أنى يكون له الملك علينا ونحن أحق بالملك منه ولم يؤت سعة من المال قال إن الله اصطفاه عليكم وزاده بصطة في العلم والجسم والله يؤت ملكه من يشاء والله واسع عليم 
> وقال لهم نبيهم إن اية ملكه أن يأتيكم التابوت فيه سكينة من ربكم وبقيه مما ترك أل موسى و....هارون تحمله الملائكة إن في ذلك لأيه لكم إن كنتم مؤمنين


الحمدلله

----------


## حورية الجنة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*  
*في الدنيا و الآخرة و يسألونك عن اليتامى قل إصلاح لهم خير و إن تخالطوهم فإخوانكم و الله يعلم المفسد من المصلح و لو شاء الله لأعنتكم إن الله عزيز حكيم * و لا تنكحوا المشركات حتى يؤمن و لامة مؤمنة خير من مشركة و لو أعجبتكم و لا تنكحوا المشركين حتى يؤمنوا و لعبد مؤمن خير من مشرك ولو أعجبكم أولئك يدعون إلى النار و الله يدعو إلى الجنة و المغفرة بإذنه و يبين لكم آياته لعلكم تتذكرون * و يسألونك عن المحيض قل هو أذى فاعتزلوا النساء في المحيض و لا تقربوهن حتى يطهرن فإذا تطهرن قأتوهن من حيث امركم الله إن الله يحب التوابين و يحب المتطهرين * نساؤكم حرث لكم فأتوا حرثكم أنى شئتم و قربوا لأنفسكم و اتقوا الله و اعلموا انكم ملقوه و بشر المؤمنين * ...*

----------


## حورية الجنة

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
> 
> 
> *في الدنيا و الآخرة و يسألونك عن اليتامى قل إصلاح لهم خير و إن تخالطوهم فإخوانكم و الله يعلم المفسد من المصلح و لو شاء الله لأعنتكم إن الله عزيز حكيم * و لا تنكحوا المشركات حتى يؤمن و لامة مؤمنة خير من مشركة و لو أعجبتكم و لا تنكحوا المشركين حتى يؤمنوا و لعبد مؤمن خير من مشرك ولو أعجبكم أولئك يدعون إلى النار و الله يدعو إلى الجنة و المغفرة بإذنه و يبين آياته للناس لعلهم يتذكرون* و يسألونك عن المحيض قل هو أذى فاعتزلوا النساء في المحيض و لا تقربوهن حتى يطهرن فإذا تطهرن قأتوهن من حيث امركم الله إن الله يحب التوابين و يحب المتطهرين * نساؤكم حرث لكم فأتوا حرثكم أنى شئتم و قدموا لأنفسكم و اتقوا الله و اعلموا انكم ملقوه و بشر المؤمنين * و لاتجعلوا الله عرضة لأيمانكم ان تبروا و تتقوا و تصلحوا بين الناس و الله سميع عليم * ...*


 
*تم تعديل الأخطاء الكثيرة .. الحمد لله .. الله يوفقني للحفظ اكثر بإذن الله ..*

----------


## حورية الجنة

**

*و ينكم خواتي ؟؟؟؟؟* 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*لا يؤاخذكم الله باللغو في أيمانكم و لكن يؤاخذكم بما كسبت قلوبكم و الله غفور حليم * للذين يؤلون من نسائهم تربص أربعة أشهر فإن فاءوا فإن الله غفور رحيم * و إن عزموا الطلاق فإن الله سميع عليم * و المطلقات يتربصن بأنفسهن ثلاثة قروء و لا يحل لهن أن يكتمن ما خلق الله في أرحامهن إن كن يؤمن بالله و باليوم الآخر و بعولتهن أحق بردهن في ذلك إن أرادوا إصلاحا و لهن مثل الذي عليهن بالمعروف و للرجال عليهن درجة و الله عزيز حكيم * الطلاق مرتان فإمساك بمعروف أو تسريح بإحسان و لا يحل لكم أن تأخذوا مما آتيتموهن شيئا إلا أن يخافا ألا يقيما حدود الله فإن خفتم ألا يقيما حدود الله فلا جناح عليهما فيما افتدت به تلك حدود الله فلا تعتدوها ومن يتعد حدود الله فأولئك هم الظالمون * فإن طلقها فلا تحل له من بعد حتى تنكح زوجا غيره فإن طلقها فلاجناح عليهما أن يتراجعا إن ظنا أن يقيما حدود الله و تلك حدود الله يبينها لقوم يعلمون ** 

 :Hamdolleah Emo:

----------


## حورية الجنة

> **
> 
> 
> 
> *و ينكم خواتي ؟؟؟؟؟*  
> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*  
> *لا يؤاخذكم الله باللغو في أيمانكم و لكن يؤاخذكم بما كسبت قلوبكم و الله غفور حليم * للذين يؤلون من نسائهم تربص أربعة أشهر فإن فاءوا فإن الله غفور رحيم * و إن عزموا الطلاق فإن الله سميع عليم * و المطلقات يتربصن بأنفسهن ثلاثة قروء و لا يحل لهن أن يكتمن ما خلق الله في أرحامهن إن كن يؤمن بالله و اليوم الآخر و بعولتهن أحق بردهن في ذلك إن أرادوا إصلاحا و لهن مثل الذي عليهن بالمعروف و للرجال عليهن درجة و الله عزيز حكيم * الطلاق مرتان فإمساك بمعروف أو تسريح بإحسان و لا يحل لكم أن تأخذوا مما آتيتموهن شيئا إلا أن يخافا ألا يقيما حدود الله فإن خفتم ألا يقيما حدود الله فلا جناح عليهما فيما افتدت به تلك حدود الله فلا تعتدوها ومن يتعد حدود الله فأولئك هم الظالمون * فإن طلقها فلا تحل له من بعد حتى تنكح زوجا غيره فإن طلقها فلاجناح عليهما أن يتراجعا إن ظنا أن يقيما حدود الله و تلك حدود الله يبينها لقوم يعلمون **


 
 :Hamdolleah Emo:

----------


## ام احمد خالد

بارك الله فيج أختي حورية الجنة ....الله يوفقج يااارب

----------


## ام احمد خالد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

فلما فصل طالوت بالجنود قال إن الله مبتليكم بنهر فمن شرب منه فليس مني ومن لم يطعمه فإنه مني
إلا من اغترف غرف بيده فشربوا منه إلا قليلا منهم فلما جاوزه هو الذين امنوا معه قالوا لا طاقة لنا اليوم بجالوت وجنوده قال الذين يظنون أنهم ملاقوا الله كم من فئة قليلة غلبت فئة كثيرة بإذن الله والله مع الصابرين 
فلما برزوا لجالوت وجنوده قالوا ربنا افرغ علينا صبرا وثبت أقدامنا وانصرنا على القوم الظالمين 
فهزموهم بإذن الله وقتل طالوت جالوت وأتاه الله الملك والحكمة وعلمه مما يشاء ولو لا دفع الله الناس بعضهم ببعض لفسدت الأرض ولكن الله ذو فضل على العالمين 
تلك أيات الله نتلوها عليك بالحق وإنك لمن المرسلين

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> فلما فصل طالوت بالجنود قال إن الله مبتليكم بنهر فمن شرب منه فليس مني ومن لم يطعمه فإنه مني
> إلا من اغترف غرف بيده فشربوا منه إلا قليلا منهم فلما جاوزه هو الذين امنوا معه قالوا لا طاقة لنا اليوم بجالوت وجنوده قال الذين يظنون أنهم ملاقوا الله كم من فئة قليلة غلبت فئة كثيرة بإذن الله والله مع الصابرين 
> فلما برزوا لجالوت وجنوده قالوا ربنا افرغ علينا صبرا وثبت أقدامنا وانصرنا على القوم الظالمين 
> فهزموهم بإذن الله وقتل طالوت جالوت وأتاه الله الملك والحكمة وعلمه مما يشاء ولو لا دفع الله الناس بعضهم ببعض لفسدت الأرض ولكن الله ذو فضل على العالمين 
> تلك أيات الله نتلوها عليك بالحق وإنك لمن المرسلين

----------


## اشراقة أمل

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

انا مبتدئة وحفظت بس 18 ايه من السور البقر ممكن انضم لكم

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> انا مبتدئة وحفظت بس 18 ايه من السور البقر ممكن انضم لكم


وعليكم السلام أختي حياة بائسة 
حياج ويانا بما إنج مبتدئه حولي كل يوم تحفظين 5 أيات وتسمعينهم كتابه 
الله يسرلج حفظ السورة إن شاء الله

----------


## اشراقة أمل

السلام عليكم شكراً جزيلا يام احمد خالد 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

الم ذلك الكتاب لا ريب فيه هدى للمتقين الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة وممارزقناهم ينفقون والذين يؤمنون بما انزل اليك وماانزل من قبلك وبالاخرة هم يوقنون اولائك على هدى من ربهم واولائك هم المفلحون 
ان الذين كفرو سواء عليهم اانذرتهم ام لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى ابصارهم غشاوة ولهم عذاب عظيم 
ومن الناس من يقول امن بالله و باليوم الاخر وماهم بمؤمنين يخادون الله و الذين امنو ومايخادعون الا انفسهم ولكن لا يشعرون في قلوبهم مرضاً فزادهم الله مرضا ولهم عذاب اليم بما كانوا يكسبون 
واذا قيل لهم لا تفسدوا في الارض قالوا انما نحن مصلحون الا انهم هم المفسدون ولكن لا يشعرون واذا قيل لهم امنوا كما امن الناس قالوا انؤمن كما امن السفهاء الا انهم هم السفهاء ولكن لا يعلمون واذا لقوا الذين امنوا قالوا امنا واذا خلوا الى شياطينهم قالوا إن معكم انما نحن مستهزؤون الله يستهزؤا بهم ويتركهم في طغيانهم يعمهون اولالئك الذين اشتروا الضلالات بالهدى فما ربحت تجارتهم وماكانوا مهتدين 
مثلهم كمثل الذي استوقد نارا فلما اضاءت ماحوله ذهب الله بنورهم وتركهم في الظلمات لا يبصرون صم بكم عمي لا يرجعون

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> السلام عليكم شكراً جزيلا يام احمد خالد 
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> الم ذلك الكتاب لا ريب فيه هدى للمتقين الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة وممارزقناهم ينفقون والذين يؤمنون بما انزل اليك وماانزل من قبلك وبالاخرة هم يوقنون اولائك على هدى من ربهم واولائك هم المفلحون 
> ان الذين كفرو سواء عليهم اانذرتهم ام لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى ابصارهم غشاوة ولهم عذاب عظيم 
> ومن الناس من يقول امن بالله و باليوم الاخر وماهم بمؤمنين يخادون الله و الذين امنو ومايخادعون الا انفسهم ولكن لا يشعرون في قلوبهم مرضاً فزادهم الله مرضا ولهم عذاب اليم بما كانوا يكسبون 
> واذا قيل لهم لا تفسدوا في الارض قالوا انما نحن مصلحون الا انهم هم المفسدون ولكن لا يشعرون واذا قيل لهم امنوا كما امن الناس قالوا انؤمن كما امن السفهاء الا انهم هم السفهاء ولكن لا يعلمون واذا لقوا الذين امنوا قالوا امنا واذا خلوا الى شياطينهم قالوا إن معكم انما نحن مستهزؤون الله يستهزؤا بهم ويتركهم في طغيانهم يعمهون اولالئك الذين اشتروا الضلالات بالهدى فما ربحت تجارتهم وماكانوا مهتدين 
> مثلهم كمثل الذي استوقد نارا فلما اضاءت ماحوله ذهب الله بنورهم وتركهم في الظلمات لا يبصرون صم بكم عمي........ لا يرجعون



بارك الله فيج ... الله يسرلج الحفظ إن شاء الله

شوفي هذا الموقع بيساعدج على الحفظ 
http://quran.muslim-web.com/sura.htm?aya=002

----------


## ام احمد خالد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الله ولي الذين أمنوا يخرجهم من الظلمات الى النور والذين كفروا أولياؤهم الطاغوت يخرجونهم من النور الى الظلمات أولئك أصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون 
ألم تر الى الذي حاج إبراهيم في ربه أن أتاه الله الملك إذ قال إبراهيم ربي الذي يحيي ويميت قال أنا أحي وأميت قال إبراهيم فإن الله يأتي بالشمس من المشرق فإتي بها من المغرب فبهت الذي كفر والله لا يهدي القوم الظالمين 
أو كالذي مر على قرية وهي خاوية على عروشها قال أنى يحي هذه الله بعد موتها فأماته الله مائة عام ثم بعثه قال كم لبثت قال لبثت يوما أو بعض يوم قال بل لبثت مائة عام فانظر الى طعامك وشرابك لم يتسنه وانظر الى حمارك ولنجعلك أيه للناس وأنظر الى العظام كيف ننشزها ثم نكسوها لحما فلما تبين له قال أعلم إن الله على كل شيء قدير

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> الله ولي الذين أمنوا يخرجهم من الظلمات الى النور والذين كفروا أولياؤهم الطاغوت يخرجونهم من النور الى الظلمات أولئك أصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون 
> ألم تر الى الذي حاج إبراهيم في ربه أن أتاه الله الملك إذ قال إبراهيم ربي الذي يحيي ويميت قال أنا أحي وأميت قال إبراهيم فإن الله يأتي بالشمس من المشرق فإتي بها من المغرب فبهت الذي كفر والله لا يهدي القوم الظالمين 
> أو كالذي مر على قرية وهي خاوية على عروشها قال أنى يحي هذه الله بعد موتها فأماته الله مائة عام ثم بعثه قال كم لبثت قال لبثت يوما أو بعض يوم قال بل لبثت مائة عام فانظر الى طعامك وشرابك لم يتسنه وانظر الى حمارك ولنجعلك أيه للناس وأنظر الى العظام كيف ننشزها ثم نكسوها لحما فلما تبين له قال أعلم إن الله على كل شيء قدير


الحمدلله

----------


## حورية الجنة

*مبروووووووك أختي* 

*{{ أم أحمد خالد }}*
*ختمتي الجزء الثاني من السورة ..* 

*بارك الله فيج ..* 
*و ألحين نكمل التسميع ..*
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*و إذا طلقتم النساء فبلغن أجلهن فأمسكوهن بمعروف أو سرحوهن بمعروف و لا تمسكوهن ضرارا لتعتدوا و من يفعل ذلك فقد ظلم نفسه و لا تتخذوا آيات الله هزوا و اذكروا نعمت الله عليكم و ما أنزل عليكم من الكتاب و الحكمة يعظكم به و اتقوا الله و اعلموا أن الله بكل شيء عليم * و إذا طلقتم النساء فبلغن أجلهن فلا تعضلوهن أن ينكحن أزواجهن إذا تراضوا بينهم بالمعروف ذلك يوعظ به من كان منكم يؤمن بالله و اليوم الآخر ذلكم أزكى لكم و أطهر و الله يعلم و أنتم لا تعلمون * و الوالدات يرضعن أولادهن حولين كاملين لمن أراد أن يتم الرضاعة و على المولود له رزقهن و كسوتهن بالمعروف لا تكلف نفس إلا وسعها لا تضار والدة بولدها و لا مولود له بولده و على الوارث مثل ذلك فإن أرادا فصالا عن تراض بينهما و تشاور فلا جناع عليهما و إن أردتم أن تسترضعوا أولادكم فلا جناع عليكم إذا سلمتم ما آتيتم بالمعروف و اتقوا الله و اعلموا أن الله بما تعملون بصير ** 

 :Sob7an:

----------


## حورية الجنة

> *مبروووووووك أختي* 
> 
> 
> *{{ أم أحمد خالد }}* 
> *ختمتي الجزء الثاني من السورة ..*  
> *بارك الله فيج ..*  
> *و ألحين نكمل التسميع ..* 
> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*  
> *و إذا طلقتم النساء فبلغن أجلهن فأمسكوهن بمعروف أو سرحوهن بمعروف و لا تمسكوهن ضرارا لتعتدوا و من يفعل ذلك فقد ظلم نفسه و لا تتخذوا آيات الله هزوا و اذكروا نعمت الله عليكم و ما أنزل عليكم من الكتاب و الحكمة يعظكم به و اتقوا الله و اعلموا أن الله بكل شيء عليم * و إذا طلقتم النساء فبلغن أجلهن فلا تعضلوهن أن ينكحن أزواجهن إذا تراضوا بينهم بالمعروف ذلك يوعظ به من كان منكم يؤمن بالله و اليوم الآخر ذلكم أزكى لكم و أطهر و الله يعلم و أنتم لا تعلمون * و الوالدات يرضعن أولادهن حولين كاملين لمن أراد أن يتم الرضاعة و على المولود له رزقهن و كسوتهن بالمعروف لا تكلف نفس إلا وسعها لا تضار والدة بولدها و لا مولود له بولده و على الوارث مثل ذلك فإن أرادا فصالا عن تراض منهما و تشاور فلا جناع عليهما و إن أردتم أن تسترضعوا أولادكم فلا جناع عليكم إذا سلمتم ما آتيتم بالمعروف و اتقوا الله و اعلموا أن الله بما تعملون بصير **


 :Hamdolleah Emo:

----------


## حورية الجنة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*و الذين يتوفون منكم و يذرون أزواجا يتربصن بأنفسهن أربعة أشهر و عشرا فإذا بلغن أجلهن فلا جناع عليكم فيما فعلن في أنفسهن بالمعروف و الله بما تعملون خبير * و لا جناع عليكم فيما عرضتم به من خطبة النساء أو أكننتم في أنفسكم علم الله أنكم ستذكروهن و لكن لا تواعدوهن سرا إلا أن تقولوا قولا معروفا و لا تعزموا عقدة النكاح حتى يبلغ الكتاب أجله و اعلموا أن الله يعلم ما في أنفسكم فاحذروه و اعلموا أن الله غفور حليم * لا جناع عليكم إن طلقتم النساء مالم تمسوهن أو تفرضوا لهن فريضة و متعوهن على الموسع قدره و على المقتر قدره متاعا بالمعروف حقا على المحسنين * و إن طلقتموهن من قبل أن تمسوهن و قد فرضتم لهن فريضة فنصف ما فرضتم إلا أن يعفون أو يعفو الذي بيده عقدة النكاح و أن تعفوا أقرب للتقوى إن الله بما تعملون بصير **

----------


## حورية الجنة

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
> 
> 
> *و الذين يتوفون منكم و يذرون أزواجا يتربصن بأنفسهن أربعة أشهر و عشرا فإذا بلغن أجلهن فلا جناع عليكم فيما فعلن في أنفسهن بالمعروف و الله بما تعملون خبير * و لا جناع عليكم فيما عرضتم به من خطبة النساء أو أكننتم في أنفسكم علم الله أنكم ستذكرونهن و لكن لا تواعدوهن سرا إلا أن تقولوا قولا معروفا و لا تعزموا عقدة النكاح حتى يبلغ الكتاب أجله و اعلموا أن الله يعلم ما في أنفسكم فاحذروه و اعلموا أن الله غفور حليم * لا جناع عليكم إن طلقتم النساء مالم تمسوهن أو تفرضوا لهن فريضة و متعوهن على الموسع قدره و على المقتر قدره متاعا بالمعروف حقا على المحسنين * و إن طلقتموهن من قبل أن تمسوهن و قد فرضتم لهن فريضة فنصف ما فرضتم إلا أن يعفون أو يعفو الذي بيده عقدة النكاح و أن تعفوا أقرب للتقوى و لا تنسوا الفضل بينكم إن الله بما تعملون بصير **


 
 :Hamdolleah Emo:

----------


## ام احمد خالد

الله يبارك فيج أختي حورية الجنة 
الله يرزقنا وإياج حفظ القران كامل يااارب

----------


## ام احمد خالد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
وإذ قال إبراهيم ربي أرني كيف تحى الموتى قال أولم تؤمن قال بلى ولكن ليطمئن قلبي قال فخذ أربعة من الطير فصرهن إليك ثم أجعل على كل جبل منهن جزءا ثم ادعهن يأتينك سعيا واعلم أن الله عزيز حكيم 
مثل الذين ينفقون أموالهم في سبيل الله كمثل حبة أنبتت سبع سنابل في كل سنبلة مائة حبه والله يضاعف لمن يشاء والله واسع عليم 
الذين ينفقون أموالهم في سبيل الله ثم لا يتبعوا ما أنفقوا منا ولا أذى فلهم أجرهم عند ربهم ولا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون 
قول معروف ومغفرة خير من صدقة يتبعها أذى والله غني حليم 
ياأيها الذين أمنوا لا تبطلوا صدقاتكم بالمن والأذى كالذى ينفق ماله رئاء الناس ولا يؤمن بالله واليوم الأخر فمثله كمثل صفوان عليه تراب فأصابه وابل فتركه صلدا لا يقدرون على شيء مما كسبوا والله لا يهدى القوم الكافرين

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> وإذ قال إبراهيم ربي أرني كيف تحى الموتى قال أولم تؤمن قال بلى ولكن ليطمئن قلبي قال فخذ أربعة من الطير فصرهن إليك ثم أجعل على كل جبل منهن جزءا ثم ادعهن يأتينك سعيا واعلم أن الله عزيز حكيم 
> مثل الذين ينفقون أموالهم في سبيل الله كمثل حبة أنبتت سبع سنابل في كل سنبلة مائة حبه والله يضاعف لمن يشاء والله واسع عليم 
> الذين ينفقون أموالهم في سبيل الله ثم لا يتبعوا ما أنفقوا منا ولا أذى فلهم أجرهم عند ربهم ولا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون 
> قول معروف ومغفرة خير من صدقة يتبعها أذى والله غني حليم 
> ياأيها الذين أمنوا لا تبطلوا صدقاتكم بالمن والأذى كالذى ينفق ماله رئاء الناس ولا يؤمن بالله واليوم الأخر فمثله كمثل صفوان عليه تراب فأصابه وابل فتركه صلدا لا يقدرون على شيء مما كسبوا والله لا يهدى القوم الكافرين


الحمدلله

----------


## حورية الجنة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*حافظوا على الصلوات و الصلاة الوسطى و قوموا لله قانتين * فإن خفتم فرجالا أو ركبانا فإذا أمنتم فاذكروا الله كما علمكم ما لم تكونوا تعلمون * و الذين يتوفون منكم و يذرون أزواجا وصية لأزواجهم متاعا إلى الحول غير إخراج فإن خرجن فلا جناح عليكم فيما فعلن في أنفسهن بالمعروف و الله عزيز حكيم * و للمطلقات متاع بالمعروف حقا على المتقين * كذلك يبين الله لكم آياته لعلكم تعقلون * ألم تر إلى الذين خرجوا من ديارهم و هم ألوف حذر الموت فقال لهم الله موتوا ثم أحياهم و الله ذو فضل على الناس و لكن أكثر الناس لا يشكرون * و قتالوا في سبيل الله و اعلموا أن الله سميع عليم * من ذا الذي يقرض الله قرضا حسنا فيضاعفه الله أضعافا كثيرة و الله يقبض و يبسط و إليه ترجعون ** 

 :Astaghfor:

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
> *حافظوا على الصلوات و الصلاة الوسطى و قوموا لله قانتين * فإن خفتم فرجالا أو ركبانا فإذا أمنتم فاذكروا الله كما علمكم ما لم تكونوا تعلمون * و الذين يتوفون منكم و يذرون أزواجا وصية لأزواجهم متاعا إلى الحول غير إخراج فإن خرجن فلا جناح عليكم فيما فعلن في أنفسهن بالمعروف و الله عزيز حكيم * و للمطلقات متاع بالمعروف حقا على المتقين * كذلك يبين الله لكم آياته لعلكم تعقلون * ألم تر إلى الذين خرجوا من ديارهم و هم ألوف حذر الموت فقال لهم الله موتوا ثم أحياهم و الله ذو فضل على الناس و لكن أكثر الناس لا يشكرون * و قتالوا في سبيل الله و اعلموا أن الله سميع عليم * من ذا الذي يقرض الله قرضا حسنا فيضاعفه الله أضعافا كثيرة و الله يقبض و يبسط و إليه ترجعون **


بارك الله فيج ...الله يسرلج حفظ السورة إن شاء الله

----------


## حورية الجنة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*ألم تر إلى الملأ من بني إسرائيل من بعد موسى إذ قالوا لنبي لهم ابعث لنا ملكا نقاتل في سبيل الله قال هل عسيتم إن كتب عليكم القتال ألا تقاتلوا قالوا و مالنا ألا نقاتل في سبيل الله و قد أخرجنا من ديارنا و أبنائنا فلما كتب عليهم القتال تولوا إلا قليل منهم و الله عليم بالظالمين * و قال لهم نبيهم إن الله قد بعث لكم طالوت ملكا قالوا أنى يكون له الملك علينا و نحن أحق بالملك منه و لم يؤت سعة من المال قال إن الله اصطفاه عليكم و زاده بسطة في العلم و الجسم و الله يؤتي ملكه من يشاء و الله واسع عليم * و قال لهم نبيهم إن آية ملكه أن يأتيكم التابوت فيه سكينة من ربكم و بقية مما ترك آل موسى و آل هارون تحمله الملائكة إن في ذلك لآية لكم إن كنتم مؤمنين **

 :Sob7an:

----------


## حورية الجنة

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
> 
> *ألم تر إلى الملأ من بني إسرائيل من بعد موسى إذ قالوا لنبي لهم ابعث لنا ملكا نقاتل في سبيل الله قال هل عسيتم إن كتب عليكم القتال ألا تقاتلوا قالوا و مالنا ألا نقاتل في سبيل الله و قد أخرجنا من ديارنا و أبنائنا فلما كتب عليهم القتال تولوا إلا قليلا منهم و الله عليم بالظالمين * و قال لهم نبيهم إن الله قد بعث لكم طالوت ملكا قالوا أنى يكون له الملك علينا و نحن أحق بالملك منه و لم يؤت سعة من المال قال إن الله اصطفاه عليكم و زاده بسطة في العلم و الجسم و الله يؤتي ملكه من يشاء و الله واسع عليم * و قال لهم نبيهم إن آية ملكه أن يأتيكم التابوت فيه سكينة من ربكم و بقية مما ترك آل موسى و آل هارون تحمله الملائكة إن في ذلك لآية لكم إن كنتم مؤمنين **

----------


## ام احمد خالد

بارك الله فيج أختي حورية الجنة ....الله يسرلج الحفظ إن شاء الله

----------


## ام احمد خالد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
مثل الذين ينفقون أموالهم أبتغاء مرضات الله وتثبيتا من أنفسهم كمثل جنة بربوة أصابها وابل فاتت أكلها ضعفين فأن لم يصبها وابل فطل والله بما تعملون بصير 
أيود أحدكم أن تكون له جنة من نخيل وأعناب تجري من تحتها الأنهار له فيها من كل الثمرات وأصابه الكبر وله ذرية ضعفاء فأصابها أعصار فيه نار فاحترقت كذلك يبين الله لكم الأيات لعلكم تتفكرون 
يا أيها الذين أمنوا أنفقوا من طيبات ما كسبتم ومما أخرجنا لكم من الأرض ولا تيمموا الخبيث منه تنفقون ولستم بأخذيه إلا أن تغمضوا فيه واعلموا أن الله غني حميد 
الشيطان يعدكم الفقر ويأمركم بالفحشاء والله يعدكم مغفرة منه وفضل والله واسع عليم 
يؤتي الحكمه من يشاء ومن يؤت الحكمه فقد أوتي خير كثيرا وما يذكر إلا أولوا الألباب

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> مثل الذين ينفقون أموالهم أبتغاء مرضات الله وتثبيتا من أنفسهم كمثل جنة بربوة أصابها وابل فاتت أكلها ضعفين فأن لم يصبها وابل فطل والله بما تعملون بصير 
> أيود أحدكم أن تكون له جنة من نخيل وأعناب تجري من تحتها الأنهار له فيها من كل الثمرات وأصابه الكبر وله ذرية ضعفاء فأصابها أعصار فيه نار فاحترقت كذلك يبين الله لكم الأيات لعلكم تتفكرون 
> يا أيها الذين أمنوا أنفقوا من طيبات ما كسبتم ومما أخرجنا لكم من الأرض ولا تيمموا الخبيث منه تنفقون ولستم بأخذيه إلا أن تغمضوا فيه واعلموا أن الله غني حميد 
> الشيطان يعدكم الفقر ويأمركم بالفحشاء والله يعدكم مغفرة منه وفضل والله واسع عليم 
> يؤتي الحكمه من يشاء ومن يؤت الحكمه فقد أوتي خير كثيرا وما يذكر إلا أولوا الألباب


الحمدلله

----------


## حورية الجنة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*فلما فصل طالوت بالجنود قال إن الله مبتليكم بنهر فمن شرب منه فليس مني و من لم يطعمه فإنه مني إلا من اغترف غرفة بيده فشربوا منه إلا قليلا منهم و لما جاوزه هو و الذين آمنوا معه قالوا لا طاقة لنا اليوم بجالوت و جنوده قال الذين يظنون أنهم ملاقوا ربهم كم من فئة قليلة غلبت فئة كثيرة و الله مع الصابرين * و لما برزوا لجالوت و جنوده قالوا اللهم أفرغ علينا صبرا و ثبت أقدامنا و انصرنا على القوم الكافرين * فهزموهم بإذن الله و قتل داود جالوت و آتاه الله الملك و الحكمة و علمه مما يشاء و لولا دفع الله الناس بعضهم ببعض لفسدت الأرض و لكن الله ذو فضل على العالمين * تلك آيات الله نتلوها عليك بالحق و إنك لمن المرسلين **

 :Astaghfor:

----------


## حورية الجنة

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
> 
> *فلما فصل طالوت بالجنود قال إن الله مبتليكم بنهر فمن شرب منه فليس مني و من لم يطعمه فإنه مني إلا من اغترف غرفة بيده فشربوا منه إلا قليلا منهم فلما جاوزه هو و الذين آمنوا معه قالوا لا طاقة لنا اليوم بجالوت و جنوده قال الذين يظنون أنهم ملاقوا الله كم من فئة قليلة غلبت فئة كثيرة بإذن الله و الله مع الصابرين * و لما برزوا لجالوت و جنوده قالوا ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و ثبت أقدامنا و انصرنا على القوم الكافرين * فهزموهم بإذن الله و قتل داود جالوت و آتاه الله الملك و الحكمة و علمه مما يشاء و لولا دفع الله الناس بعضهم ببعض لفسدت الأرض و لكن الله ذو فضل على العالمين * تلك آيات الله نتلوها عليك بالحق و إنك لمن المرسلين **


 
 :Hamdolleah Emo:

----------


## حورية الجنة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*تلك الرسل فضلنا بعضهم على بعض منهم من كلم الله و رفع بعضهم درجات و آتينا عيسى ابن مريم البينات و أيدناه بروح القدس و لو شاء الله ما اقتتل الذين من بعدهم من بعد ما جاءتهم البينات و لكن اختلفوا فمنهم من آمن و منهم من كفر و لو شاء الله ما اقتتلوا و لكن الله يفعل ما يريد * يا أيها الذين آمنوا إنفقوا من قبل أن يأتي يوم لا بيع فيه و لا خلة و لا شفاعة و الكافرون هم الظالمون * الله لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم لا تأخذه سنة و لانوم له ما في السماوات و ما في الأرض من ذا الذي يشفع عنده إلا بإذنه يعلم ما بين أيديهم و ما خلفهم و لا يحيطون بشيء من علمه إلا بما شاء وسع كرسيه السماوات و الأرض و لا يؤوده حفظهما و هو العلي العظيم * لا إكراه في الدين قد تبين الرشد من الغي فمن يكفر بالطاغوت ويؤمن بالله فقد استمسك بالعروة الوثقى لا انفصام لهم و الله سميع عليم ** 

 :Astaghfor:

----------


## حورية الجنة

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
> 
> *تلك الرسل فضلنا بعضهم على بعض منهم من كلم الله و رفع بعضهم درجات و آتينا عيسى ابن مريم البينات و أيدناه بروح القدس و لو شاء الله ما اقتتل الذين من بعدهم من بعد ما جاءتهم البينات و لكن اختلفوا فمنهم من آمن و منهم من كفر و لو شاء الله ما اقتتلوا و لكن الله يفعل ما يريد * يا أيها الذين آمنوا إنفقوا مما رزقناكم من قبل أن يأتي يوم لا بيع فيه و لا خلة و لا شفاعة و الكافرون هم الظالمون * الله لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم لا تأخذه سنة و لانوم له ما في السماوات و ما في الأرض من ذا الذي يشفع عنده إلا بإذنه يعلم ما بين أيديهم و ما خلفهم و لا يحيطون بشيء من علمه إلا بما شاء وسع كرسيه السماوات و الأرض و لا يؤوده حفظهما و هو العلي العظيم * لا إكراه في الدين قد تبين الرشد من الغي فمن يكفر بالطاغوت ويؤمن بالله فقد استمسك بالعروة الوثقى لا انفصام لها و الله سميع عليم **


 
 :Hamdolleah Emo:

----------


## ام احمد خالد

مبرووك أختي حورية الجنة حفظتي الجزء الثاني من القران
الله يسرلج حفظ القران كامل إن شاء الله

----------


## ام احمد خالد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
وما أنفقتم من نفقة أو نذرتم من نذر فإن الله يعلمه وما للظالمين من أنصار 
إن تبدوا الصدقات فنعماهي وإن تخفوها وتؤتوها الفقراء فهو خير لكم ويكفر عنكم من سيئاتكم والله بما تعملون خبير 
ليس عليك هداهم ولكن الله يهدي من يشاء وما تنفقوا من خير فلأنفسكم وما تنفقون إلا ابتغاء وجه الله وما تنفقوا من خير يوف إليكم وأنتم لا تظلمون 
للفقراء الذين أحصروا في سبيل الله لا يستطيعون طربا في الأرض يحسبهم الجاهل أغنياء من التعفف تعرفهم بسيماهم لا يسئلون الناس إلحافا وما تنفقوا من خير فإن الله به عليم 
الذين ينفقون أموالهم في الليل والنهار سرا وعلانية فلهم أجرهم عند ربهم ولا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> وما أنفقتم من نفقة أو نذرتم من نذر فإن الله يعلمه وما للظالمين من أنصار 
> إن تبدوا الصدقات فنعماهي وإن تخفوها وتؤتوها الفقراء فهو خير لكم ويكفر عنكم من سيئاتكم والله بما تعملون خبير 
> ليس عليك هداهم ولكن الله يهدي من يشاء وما تنفقوا من خير فلأنفسكم وما تنفقون إلا ابتغاء وجه الله وما تنفقوا من خير يوف إليكم وأنتم لا تظلمون 
> للفقراء الذين أحصروا في سبيل الله لا يستطيعون طربا في الأرض يحسبهم الجاهل أغنياء من التعفف تعرفهم بسيماهم لا يسئلون الناس إلحافا وما تنفقوا من خير فإن الله به عليم 
> الذين ينفقون أموالهم في الليل والنهار سرا وعلانية فلهم أجرهم عند ربهم ولا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون


الحمدلله

----------


## حورية الجنة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*الله ولي الذين آمنوا يخرجهم من الظلمات إلى النور و الذين كفروا أولياؤهم الطاغوت يخرجونهم من النور إلى الظلمات أولئك أصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون * ألم تر إلى الذي حاج إبراهيم في ربه أن آتاه الله الملك إذ قال إبراهيم ربي الذي يحيي و يميت قال أني أحيي و أميت قال إبراهيم فإن الله يأتي بالشمس من المشرق فأت بها من المغرب فبهت الذي كفر و الله لا يهدي القوم الظالمين * أو كالذي مر على قرية و هي خاوية على عروشها قال أني يحيي الله هذه بعد موتها فأماته الله مائة عام ثم بعثه قال كم لبثت قال لبثت يوما أو بعض يوم قال بل لبثت مائة عام فانظر إلى طعامك و شرابك لم يتسنه و انظر إلى حمارك و لنجعلك آية للناس و انظر إلى العظام كيف ننشزها ثم نكسوها لحما فلما تبين له قال أعلم أن الله على كل شيء قدير ** 

 :Sob7an:

----------


## حورية الجنة

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
> 
> *الله ولي الذين آمنوا يخرجهم من الظلمات إلى النور و الذين كفروا أولياؤهم الطاغوت يخرجونهم من النور إلى الظلمات أولئك أصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون * ألم تر إلى الذي حاج إبراهيم في ربه أن آتاه الله الملك إذ قال إبراهيم ربي الذي يحيي و يميت قال أني أحيي و أميت قال إبراهيم فإن الله يأتي بالشمس من المشرق فأت بها من المغرب فبهت الذي كفر و الله لا يهدي القوم الظالمين * أو كالذي مر على قرية و هي خاوية على عروشها قال أنى يحيي هذه الله بعد موتها فأماته الله مائة عام ثم بعثه قال كم لبثت قال لبثت يوما أو بعض يوم قال بل لبثت مائة عام فانظر إلى طعامك و شرابك لم يتسنه و انظر إلى حمارك و لنجعلك آية للناس و انظر إلى العظام كيف ننشزها ثم نكسوها لحما فلما تبين له قال أعلم أن الله على كل شيء قدير **


 
 :Hamdolleah Emo:

----------


## ام احمد خالد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

الذين يأكلون الربا لا يقومون إلا كما يقوم الذي يتخبطه الشيطان من المس ذلك بأنهم قالوا إنما البيع مثل الربا وأحل الله البيع وحرم الربا فمن جاءه موعظة من ربه فانتهى فله ماسلف وأمره الى الله ومن عاد فأولئك أصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون 
يمحق الله الربا ويربى الصدقات والله لا يحب كل كفار أثيم 
إن الذين أمنوا وعملوا الصالحات وأقاموا الصلاة وأتوا الزكاة فلهم أجرهم عند ربهم وخوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون 
ياأيها الذين أمنوا اتقوا الله وذروا ما بقي من الربا إن كنتم مؤمنين
فإن لم تفعلوا فأذنوا بحرب من الله ورسوله فإن تبتم فلكم رؤوس أموالكم لاتظلمون ولا تظلمون 
وإن كان ذو عسره فنظرة الى ميسره وأن تصدقوا خير لكم إن كنتم تعلمون 
واتقوا يوما ترجعون فيه الى الله ثم توفى كل نفس ما كسبت وهم لا يظلمون

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> الذين يأكلون الربا لا يقومون إلا كما يقوم الذي يتخبطه الشيطان من المس ذلك بأنهم قالوا إنما البيع مثل الربا وأحل الله البيع وحرم الربا فمن جاءه موعظة من ربه فانتهى فله ماسلف وأمره الى الله ومن عاد فأولئك أصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون 
> يمحق الله الربا ويربى الصدقات والله لا يحب كل كفار أثيم 
> إن الذين أمنوا وعملوا الصالحات وأقاموا الصلاة وأتوا الزكاة فلهم أجرهم عند ربهم وخوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون 
> ياأيها الذين أمنوا اتقوا الله وذروا ما بقي من الربا إن كنتم مؤمنين
> فإن لم تفعلوا فأذنوا بحرب من الله ورسوله فإن تبتم فلكم رؤوس أموالكم لاتظلمون ولا تظلمون 
> وإن كان ذو عسره فنظرة الى ميسره وأن تصدقوا خير لكم إن كنتم تعلمون 
> واتقوا يوما ترجعون فيه الى الله ثم توفى كل نفس ما كسبت وهم لا يظلمون


الحمدلله

----------


## ام احمد خالد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

ياأيها الذين أمنوا إذا تداينتم بدين إلى أجل مسمى فاكتبوه وليكبت بينكم كاتب بالعدل ولا يأب كاتب أن يكتب كما علمه الله فليكتب وليملل الذي عليه الحق وليتقي الله ربه ولا يبخس منه شيئا فإن كان الذي عليه الحق سفيها أو ضعيفا أو لا يستطيع أن يملل هو فليملل وليه بالعدل واستشهدوا شهيدين من رجالكم فإن لم يكونا رجلين فرجل وامرءتان ممن ترضون من الشهداء أن تضل احداهما فتذكر إحداهما الأخرى ولا يأب الشهداء إذا مادعوا ولا تسئموا أن تكتبه صغيرا أو كبيرا الى أجله ذلكم أقسط عند الله وأقوم للشهادة وأدنا أن لا ترتابوا إلا أن تكون تجارة حاضرة تديرونها بينكم فليس عليكم جناح ألا تكتبوها وأشهدوا إذا تبايعتم ولا يضار كاتب ولا شهيد وإن تفعلوا فإنه فسوق بكم واتقوا الله ويعلمكم الله والله بكل شئ عليم

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> ياأيها الذين أمنوا إذا تداينتم بدين إلى أجل مسمى فاكتبوه وليكبت بينكم كاتب بالعدل ولا يأب كاتب أن يكتب كما علمه الله فليكتب وليملل الذي عليه الحق وليتقي الله ربه ولا يبخس منه شيئا فإن كان الذي عليه الحق سفيها أو ضعيفا أو لا يستطيع أن يملل هو فليملل وليه بالعدل واستشهدوا شهيدين من رجالكم فإن لم يكونا رجلين فرجل وامرءتان ممن ترضون من الشهداء أن تضل احداهما فتذكر إحداهما الأخرى ولا يأب الشهداء إذا مادعوا ولا تسئموا أن تكتبه صغيرا أو كبيرا الى أجله ذلكم أقسط عند الله وأقوم للشهادة وأدنا أن لا ترتابوا إلا أن تكون تجارة حاضرة تديرونها بينكم فليس عليكم جناح ألا تكتبوها وأشهدوا إذا تبايعتم ولا يضار كاتب ولا شهيد وإن تفعلوا فإنه فسوق بكم واتقوا الله ويعلمكم الله والله بكل شئ عليم


الحمدلله

----------


## حورية الجنة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*و إذ قال إبراهيم رب أرني كيف تحيي الموتى قال أو لم تؤمن قال بلى و لكن ليطمئن قلبي قال فخذ أربعة من الطير فصرهن إليك ثم اجعل على كل جبل منهن جزءا ثم ادعهن يأتينك سعيا و اعلم أن الله عزيز حكيم * مثل الذين ينفقون أموالهم في سبيل الله كمثل حبة أنبتت سبع سنابل في كل سنبلة مائة حبة و الله يضاعف لمن يشاء و الله واسع عليم * الذين ينفقون أموالهم في سبيل الله ثم لا يتبعون ما أنفقوا منا و لا أذى لهم أجرهم عند ربهم و لا خوف عليهم و لاهم يحزنون * قول معروف و مغفرة خير من صدقة يتبعها أذى و الله غني حميد * يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تبطلوا صدقاتكم بالمن و الأذى كالذي ينفق ماله رئاء الناس و لا يؤمن بالله و اليوم الآخر فمثله كمثل صفوان عليه تراب فأصابه وابل فتركه صلدا لا يقدرون على شيء مما كسبوا و الله لا يهدي القوم الكافرين ** 

 :Astaghfor:

----------


## حورية الجنة

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
> 
> *و إذ قال إبراهيم رب أرني كيف تحيي الموتى قال أو لم تؤمن قال بلى و لكن ليطمئن قلبي قال فخذ أربعة من الطير فصرهن إليك ثم اجعل على كل جبل منهن جزءا ثم ادعهن يأتينك سعيا و اعلم أن الله عزيز حكيم * مثل الذين ينفقون أموالهم في سبيل الله كمثل حبة أنبتت سبع سنابل في كل سنبلة مائة حبة و الله يضاعف لمن يشاء و الله واسع عليم * الذين ينفقون أموالهم في سبيل الله ثم لا يتبعون ما أنفقوا منا و لا أذى لهم أجرهم عند ربهم و لا خوف عليهم و لاهم يحزنون * قول معروف و مغفرة خير من صدقة يتبعها أذى و الله غني حليم * يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تبطلوا صدقاتكم بالمن و الأذى كالذي ينفق ماله رئاء الناس و لا يؤمن بالله و اليوم الآخر فمثله كمثل صفوان عليه تراب فأصابه وابل فتركه صلدا لا يقدرون على شيء مما كسبوا و الله لا يهدي القوم الكافرين **


 
 :Hamdolleah Emo:

----------


## حورية الجنة

*أختي*  
*أم احمد خالد*  
*ما شاء الله باجيلج آخر وجه و تختمين السورة ..*  
*الله يوفقج ..*  
*شجعتيني أكمل الحفظ ..*  
*يزاج الله خير..* 
*كانت حلقتنا مباركة و حلوة ..* 
*و إن شاء الله أختم الحفظ خلال هالأسبوع بإذن الله*  
*دعواتج ..*  
************* 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..*  
*و مثل الذين ينفقون أموالهم ابتغاء مرضات الله و تثبيتا من أنفسهم كمثل جنة بربوة أصابها وابل فأتت أكلها ضعفين فإن لم يصبها وابل فطل و الله بما تعملون بصير * أيود أحدكم أن تكون له جنة من نخيل و أعناب و له فيها من كل الثمرات و أصابه الكبر و له ذرية ضعفاء فأصابها إعصار فيه نار فاحترقت كذلك يبين الله لكم الآيات لعلكم تتفكرون * يا أيها الذين آمنوا انفقوا من طيبات ما كسبتم و مما أخرجنا لكم من الأرض و لا تيمموا الخبيث منه تنفقون و لستم بآخذيه إلا أن يغمضوا فيه و اعلموا ان الله غني حميد * الشيطان يعدكم الفقر و يأمركم بالفحشاء و الله يعدكم مغفرة منه و فضلا و الله واسع عليم * يؤتي الحكمة من يشاء و من يؤت الحكمة فقد أوتي خيرا كثيرا و ما يذكر إلا أولو الألباب **  
 :Laalahalaallah:

----------


## حورية الجنة

> *أختي* 
> 
> *أم احمد خالد*  
> *ما شاء الله باجيلج آخر وجه و تختمين السورة ..*  
> *الله يوفقج ..*  
> *شجعتيني أكمل الحفظ ..*  
> *يزاج الله خير..* 
> *كانت حلقتنا مباركة و حلوة ..* 
> *و إن شاء الله أختم الحفظ خلال هالأسبوع بإذن الله*  
> ...


 
 :Hamdolleah Emo:

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> *أختي*  
> *أم احمد خالد*  
> *ما شاء الله باجيلج آخر وجه و تختمين السورة ..*  
> *الله يوفقج ..*  
> *شجعتيني أكمل الحفظ ..*  
> *يزاج الله خير..* 
> *كانت حلقتنا مباركة و حلوة ..* 
> *و إن شاء الله أختم الحفظ خلال هالأسبوع بإذن الله*  
> *دعواتج ..*  
> ...


بارك الله فيج أختي حورية الجنة 
انتي بعد شجعتيني وايد كل مااشوف تسمعيج اتشجع واسمع حفظي 
الله يوفقنا ويسرلنا حفظ القران كامل إن شاء الله 
ماقلتيلي شو رايج في التسميع الكتابي ؟

----------


## ام احمد خالد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
وإن كنتم على سفر ولم تجدوا كاتبا فرهان مقبوضه فإن أمن بعضكم بعضا فليؤدي الذي أؤتمن أمانته وليتق الله ربه ولا تكتموا الشهادة ومن يكتمها فإنه أثم قلبه والله بما تعملون عليم 
لله ما في السماوات ومافي الأرض وإن تبدوا مافي أنفسكم أو تخفوه يحاسبكم به الله فيغفر لمن يشاء ويعذب من يشاء والله على كل شئ قدير 
أمن الرسول بما أنزل إليه من ربه والمؤمنون كل أمن بالله وملائكتة وكتبه ورسله لا نفرق بين أحد من رسله وقالوا سمعنا وأطعنا غفرانك ربنا وإليك المصير لا يكلف الله نفسا إلا وسعها لها ما كسبت وعليها مااكتسبت ربنا لا تؤخذنا إن نسينا أو أخطأنا ربنا ولا تحمل علينا إصرا كما حملته على الذين من قبلنا ربنا لا تحملنا مالا طاقة لنا به واعفوا عنا واغفر لنا وارحمنا أنت مولنا فانصرنا على القوم الكافرين

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> وإن كنتم على سفر ولم تجدوا كاتبا فرهان مقبوضه فإن أمن بعضكم بعضا فليؤدي الذي أؤتمن أمانته وليتق الله ربه ولا تكتموا الشهادة ومن يكتمها فإنه أثم قلبه والله بما تعملون عليم 
> لله ما في السماوات ومافي الأرض وإن تبدوا مافي أنفسكم أو تخفوه يحاسبكم به الله فيغفر لمن يشاء ويعذب من يشاء والله على كل شئ قدير 
> أمن الرسول بما أنزل إليه من ربه والمؤمنون كل أمن بالله وملائكتة وكتبه ورسله لا نفرق بين أحد من رسله وقالوا سمعنا وأطعنا غفرانك ربنا وإليك المصير لا يكلف الله نفسا إلا وسعها لها ما كسبت وعليها مااكتسبت ربنا لا تؤخذنا إن نسينا أو أخطأنا ربنا ولا تحمل علينا إصرا كما حملته على الذين من قبلنا ربنا لا تحملنا مالا طاقة لنا به واعفوا عنا واغفر لنا وارحمنا أنت مولنا فانصرنا على القوم الكافرين


الحمدلله خلصت السورة 
اللهم اجعل القران العظيم ربيع قلوبنا ونور صدورنا وجلاء همومنا وغمومنا

----------


## مـريوم

ما شاء الله يا بنات ..

مبارك عليكن حفظ السورة...... عقبالي يارب


انا بديت احفظها مع نفسي ووصلت تقريبا للحزب 2 يعني 100 ايه 

ووقفت الحفظ والسبه الصيف وجمعه العائله .. وما راجعت علي الي حفتظته  :Frown: 

الحين ان شاء الله ببدا معكن من او يديد اذا ممكن .. وببدا عقب رمضان 

عادي ؟

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> ما شاء الله يا بنات ..
> 
> مبارك عليكن حفظ السورة...... عقبالي يارب
> 
> 
> انا بديت احفظها مع نفسي ووصلت تقريبا للحزب 2 يعني 100 ايه 
> 
> ووقفت الحفظ والسبه الصيف وجمعه العائله .. وما راجعت علي الي حفتظته 
> 
> ...


الله يبارك فيج اختي ...والفال لج إن شاء الله 
وحياج ويانا وننتظر تسميعج إن شاء الله

----------


## حورية الجنة

> بارك الله فيج أختي حورية الجنة 
> انتي بعد شجعتيني وايد كل مااشوف تسمعيج اتشجع واسمع حفظي 
> الله يوفقنا ويسرلنا حفظ القران كامل إن شاء الله 
> ماقلتيلي شو رايج في التسميع الكتابي ؟


 
*هلا أختي* 

*أم احمد خالد ..* 

*شكرا على الدعوة الحلوة ..* 

*آميييييييييييين ..* 

*أما بالنسبة للتسميع الكتابي فهو حلو الصراحة و أوكي ..* 

*و أحس يوم تكتبين و اتصلحين أخطائج يثبت الحفظ أكثر ..* 

*فيزاج الله خير ..* 

************ 

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*و ما أنفقتم من نفقة أو نذرتم من نذر فإن الله يعلمه و ما للظالمين من أنصار * إن تبدوا الصدقات فنعما هي و إن تخفوها و تؤتوها الفقراء فهو خير لكم و يكفر عنكم من سيتائكم و الله بما تعملون خبير * ليس عليك هداهم و لكن الله يهدي من يشاء و ما تنفقوا من خير فلأنفسكم و ما تنفقون إلا ابتغاء وجه الله و ما تنفقوا من شيء يوف إليكم و أنتم لا تظلمون * للفقراء الذين أحصروا في سبيل الله لا يستطيعون ضربا في الأرض يحسبهم الجاهل أغنياء من التعفف تعرفهم بسيماهم لا يسألون الناس إلحافا و ما تنفقوا من خير فإن الله به عليم * الذين ينفقون أموالهم بالليل و النهار سرا و علانية فلهم أجرهم عند ربهم و لا خوف عليهم و لا هم يحزنون ** 

**

----------


## حورية الجنة

> ************  
> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*  
> *و ما أنفقتم من نفقة أو نذرتم من نذر فإن الله يعلمه و ما للظالمين من أنصار * إن تبدوا الصدقات فنعما هي و إن تخفوها و تؤتوها الفقراء فهو خير لكم و يكفر عنكم من سيتائكم و الله بما تعملون خبير * ليس عليك هداهم و لكن الله يهدي من يشاء و ما تنفقوا من خير فلأنفسكم و ما تنفقون إلا ابتغاء وجه الله و ما تنفقوا من خير يوف إليكم و أنتم لا تظلمون * للفقراء الذين أحصروا في سبيل الله لا يستطيعون ضربا في الأرض يحسبهم الجاهل أغنياء من التعفف تعرفهم بسيماهم لا يسألون الناس إلحافا و ما تنفقوا من خير فإن الله به عليم * الذين ينفقون أموالهم بالليل و النهار سرا و علانية فلهم أجرهم عند ربهم و لا خوف عليهم و لا هم يحزنون **  
> 
> **


 
 
 :Hamdolleah Emo:

----------


## حورية الجنة

*هلا أختي ..*

*أم احمد خالد ..*

*هاي هدية بسيطة مني* 

*لج ..* 

*من خبرتي المتواضعة في برنامج الفوتوشوب ..* 


*بمناسبة ختم سورة البقرة* 

* و عقبال ختم القرآن كله* 

*بإذن الرحمن ..* 


*اتفضلي الهدية البسيطة و إن شاء الله تنال إعجابج ..*

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> *هلا أختي ..*
> 
> *أم احمد خالد ..*
> 
> *هاي هدية بسيطة مني* 
> 
> *لج ..* 
> 
> *من خبرتي المتواضعة في برنامج الفوتوشوب ..* 
> ...


مشكورة ويزاج الله خير اختي حورية الجنة ...الفال لج إن شاء الله
الله يوفقج في الدنيا والأخرة ويرزقج حفظ القران كامل إن شاء الله

----------


## حورية الجنة

*العفو أختي .. و مشكوووورة على الدعوة الحلوة ..* 
*آميييييييييين ..*  
*************** 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*  
*الذين يأكلون الربا لا يقومون إلا كما يقوم الذي يتخبطه الشيطان من المس ذلك بأنهم قالوا إنما البيع مثل الربا و أحل الله البيع و حرم الربا فمن جاءه موعظة من ربه فانتهى فله ما سلف و أمره إلى الله و من عاد فأولئك أصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون * يمحق الله الربا و يربي الصدقات و الله لا يحب كل كفار أثيم * إن الذين آمنوا و عملوا الصالحات و أقاموا الصلاة و آتوا الزكاة لهم أجرهم عند ربهم و لا خوف عليهم و لاهم يحزنون * يا أيها الذين آمنوا اتقوا الله و ذروا ما بقي من الربا إن كنتم مؤمنين * فإن لم تفعلوا فأذنوا بحرب من الله و رسوله و إن تبتم فلكم رؤوس أموالكم لا تظلمون و لا تظلمون * و إن كان ذو عسرة فنظرة إلى ميسرة و أن تصدقوا خير لكم إن كنتم تعلمون * و اتقوا يوما ترجعون فيه إلى الله ثم توفى كل نفس ما كسبت و هم لا يظلمون **  
 :Sob7an:

----------


## حورية الجنة

> *العفو أختي .. و مشكوووورة على الدعوة الحلوة ..*
> 
> *آميييييييييين ..*  
> *************** 
> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*  
> *الذين يأكلون الربا لا يقومون إلا كما يقوم الذي يتخبطه الشيطان من المس ذلك بأنهم قالوا إنما البيع مثل الربا و أحل الله البيع و حرم الربا فمن جاءه موعظة من ربه فانتهى فله ما سلف و أمره إلى الله و من عاد فأولئك أصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون * يمحق الله الربا و يربي الصدقات و الله لا يحب كل كفار أثيم * إن الذين آمنوا و عملوا الصالحات و أقاموا الصلاة و آتوا الزكاة لهم أجرهم عند ربهم و لا خوف عليهم و لاهم يحزنون * يا أيها الذين آمنوا اتقوا الله و ذروا ما بقي من الربا إن كنتم مؤمنين * فإن لم تفعلوا فأذنوا بحرب من الله و رسوله و إن تبتم فلكم رؤوس أموالكم لا تظلمون و لا تظلمون * و إن كان ذو عسرة فنظرة إلى ميسرة و أن تصدقوا خير لكم إن كنتم تعلمون * و اتقوا يوما ترجعون فيه إلى الله ثم توفى كل نفس ما كسبت و هم لا يظلمون **


 
 :Hamdolleah Emo:

----------


## حورية الجنة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*يا أيها الذين آمنوا إذا تداينتم بدين إلى أجل مسمى فاكتبوه و ليكتب بينكم كاتب بالعدل و لا يأب كاتب أن يكتب كما علمه الله فليكتب و ليملل الذي عليه الحق و ليتق الله ربه و لا يبخس منه شيئا فإن كان الذي عليه الحق سفيها أو ضعيفا أو لا يستطيع أن يمل هو فليملل وليه بالعدل و استشهدوا شهيدين من رجالكم فإن لم يكونا رجلين فرجل و امرأتان ممن ترضون من الشهداء أن تضل إحداهما فتذكر إحداهما الأخرى و لا يأب الشهداء إذا ما دعوا و لا تسأموا أن تكتبوه صغيرا أو كبيرا إلى أجله ذلكم أقسط عند الله و أقوم للشهادة و أدنى ألا ترتابوا إلا أن تكون تجارة حاضرة تديرونها بينكم فليس عليكم جناح ألا تكتبوها و أشهدوا إذا تبايعتم و لا يضار كاتب و لا شهيد و إن تفعلوا فإنه فسوق بكم و اتقوا الله و يعلمكم الله و الله بكل شيء عليم **


 :Astaghfor:

----------


## حورية الجنة

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
> 
> *يا أيها الذين آمنوا إذا تداينتم بدين إلى أجل مسمى فاكتبوه و ليكتب بينكم كاتب بالعدل و لا يأب كاتب أن يكتب كما علمه الله فليكتب و ليملل الذي عليه الحق و ليتق الله ربه و لا يبخس منه شيئا فإن كان الذي عليه الحق سفيها أو ضعيفا أو لا يستطيع أن يمل هو فليملل وليه بالعدل و استشهدوا شهيدين من رجالكم فإن لم يكونا رجلين فرجل و امرأتان ممن ترضون من الشهداء أن تضل إحداهما فتذكر إحداهما الأخرى و لا يأب الشهداء إذا ما دعوا و لا تسأموا أن تكتبوه صغيرا أو كبيرا إلى أجله ذلكم أقسط عند الله و أقوم للشهادة و أدنى ألا ترتابوا إلا أن تكون تجارة حاضرة تديرونها بينكم فليس عليكم جناح ألا تكتبوها و أشهدوا إذا تبايعتم و لا يضار كاتب و لا شهيد و إن تفعلوا فإنه فسوق بكم و اتقوا الله و يعلمكم الله و الله بكل شيء عليم **


 
 :Hamdolleah Emo: 

 :Hamdolleah Emo: 

 :Hamdolleah Emo:

----------


## حورية الجنة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*و إن كنتم على سفر و لم تجدوا كاتبا فرهان مقبوضة فإن أمن بعضكم بعضا فليؤد الذي أؤتمن أمانته و ليتق الله ربه و لا تكتموا الشهادة و من يكتمها فإنه آثم قلبه و الله بما تعملون عليم * لله ما في السماوات و ما في الأرض و إن تبدوا ما في أنفسكم أو تخفوه يحاسبكم به الله فيغفر لمن يشاء و يعذب من يشاء و الله على كل شيء قدير * آمن الرسول بما أنزل إليه من ربه و المؤمنون كل آمن بالله و ملائكته و كتبه و رسله لا نفرق بين أحد من رسله و قالوا سمعنا و أطعنا غفرانك ربنا و إليك المصير * لا يكلف الله نفسا إلا وسعها لها ما كسبت و عليها ما اكتسبت ربنا لا تؤاخذنا إن نسينا أو أخطأنا ربنا ولا تحمل علينا إصرا كما حملته على الذين من قبلنا ربنا و لا تحملنا ما لا طاقة لنا به و اعف عنا و اغفر لنا و ارحمنا أنت مولانا فانصرنا على القوم الكافرين **

----------


## حورية الجنة

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
> 
> 
> *و إن كنتم على سفر و لم تجدوا كاتبا فرهان مقبوضة فإن أمن بعضكم بعضا فليؤد الذي أؤتمن أمانته و ليتق الله ربه و لا تكتموا الشهادة و من يكتمها فإنه آثم قلبه و الله بما تعملون عليم * لله ما في السماوات و ما في الأرض و إن تبدوا ما في أنفسكم أو تخفوه يحاسبكم به الله فيغفر لمن يشاء و يعذب من يشاء و الله على كل شيء قدير * آمن الرسول بما أنزل إليه من ربه و المؤمنون كل آمن بالله و ملائكته و كتبه و رسله لا نفرق بين أحد من رسله و قالوا سمعنا و أطعنا غفرانك ربنا و إليك المصير * لا يكلف الله نفسا إلا وسعها لها ما كسبت و عليها ما اكتسبت ربنا لا تؤاخذنا إن نسينا أو أخطأنا ربنا ولا تحمل علينا إصرا كما حملته على الذين من قبلنا ربنا و لا تحملنا ما لا طاقة لنا به و اعف عنا و اغفر لنا و ارحمنا أنت مولانا فانصرنا على القوم الكافرين **


 
*الحمد لله ختمت الحفظ ..* 

*اللهم اجعل القرآن ربيع قلوبنا ..*

----------


## ام احمد خالد

الف الف مبروووك أختي حورية الجنة 
الله يرزقج حفظ القران كامل ويجعلج من أهل القران إن شاء الله

----------


## حورية الجنة

*الله يبارك فيج ..* 

*أختي أم أحمد خالد*

*و شكرا على الدعوات الحلوة* 

*و لك مثلها إن شاء الله . .*

----------


## نهاروليل

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كيف الحال اختي أم أحمد خالد

وسامحينا على القصور

ان شاء الله برد أسمع الحفظ بعد هالانقطاع 

مبروك حفظ السورة وتسميعها 

وحبيت أبارك بعد لأختي حورية الجنة الحفظ والفال لنا ياربي

ربي يجعلنا من أهل القرآن يارب

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> كيف الحال اختي أم أحمد خالد
> 
> وسامحينا على القصور
> 
> ان شاء الله برد أسمع الحفظ بعد هالانقطاع 
> 
> مبروك حفظ السورة وتسميعها 
> ...


وعليكم السلام والرحمة اختي نهاروليل 
الحمدلله أنتي كيف حالج 
الله يبارك فيج ومسموحه الغاليه 
والفال لج إن شاء الله شدي حيلج وخلصي السورة 
يله نبغي نبتدي في سورة ال عمران شو رايج 
الله يجعلنا واياج من اهل القران يااارب

----------


## نهاروليل

> وعليكم السلام والرحمة اختي نهاروليل 
> الحمدلله أنتي كيف حالج 
> الله يبارك فيج ومسموحه الغاليه 
> والفال لج إن شاء الله شدي حيلج وخلصي السورة 
> يله نبغي نبتدي في سورة ال عمران شو رايج 
> الله يجعلنا واياج من اهل القران يااارب


[SIZE="4"]آمين ياربي ...نعم سجلوني إن شاء الله وبعون الله معاكم[ /SIZE]ياربي نحفظ آل عمران يارب والقرآن كله آمين

وألحين ببتدي باللي باجي من الحفظ، إن شاء الله

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

"وإذا طلقتم الناس فبلغن أجلهن فأمسكوهن بمعروفٍ أو سرحونهن بمعروف ولا تمسكوهن ضراراً لتعتدوا ومن يفعل ذلك فقد ظلم نفسه ولا تتخذوا آيات الله هزوا واذكروا نعمت الله عليكم وما أنزل عليكم من الكتاب والحكمة يعظكم به واتقوا الله واعلموا أن الله على بكل شيئ عليم... وإذا طلقتم النساء فبلغن أجلهن فلا تعضلوهن أن ينكحن أزواجهن إذا تراضوا بينهم بالمعروف ذلك يوعظ به من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر ذلكم أزكى لكم وأطهر والله يعلم وأنتم لا تعلمون...والوالدات يرضعن أولادهن حولين كاملين لمن أراد أن يتم الرضاعة وعلى المولود له رزقهن وكسوتهن بالمعروف لا تكلف نفسٌ إلا وسعها لا تضار والدة بولدها ولا مولود له بولده وعلى الوارث مثل ذلك فإن أرادا فصالاً عن تراضٍ منهما وتشاور فلا جناح عليهما إن أردتم أت تسترضعوا أولادكم فلا جناح عليكم إذا سلمتم ما ءآتيتم بالمعروف واتقوا الله واعلموا أن الله بما تعملون بصير... والذين يتوفون منكم ويذرون أزواجاً يتربصن بأنفسهن أربعة أشهرٍ وعشراً فإذا بلغن أجلهن فلا جناح عليكم فيما فعلن في أنفسهن بالمعروف والله بما تعملون خبير..ولا جناح عليكم فيما عرضتم به من خطبة النساء أو أكننتم في أنفسكم علم الله أنكم ستذكرونهن ولكن لا تواعدوهن سراً إلا أن تقولوا قولاً معروفاً ولا تعزموا النكاح حتى يبلغ الكتاب أجله واعلموا أن الله يعلم ما في أنفسكم فاحذروه واعلموا أن الله غفورٌ حليم ...لا جناح عليكم إن طلقتم النساء ما لم تمسوهن أو تفرضوا لهن فريضة ومتعوهن على الموسع قدره وعلى المقتر قدره متاعاً بالمعروف حقاً على المحسنين.... وإن طلقتموهن من قبل أن تمسوهن وقد فرضتم لهن فريضة فنصف ما فرضتم إلا أن يعفون أو يعفوا الذي بيده عقدة النكاح وأن تعفوا أقرب للتقوى ولا تنسوا الفضل بينكم إن الله بما تعملون بصير..."

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> [SIZE="4"]آمين ياربي ...نعم سجلوني إن شاء الله وبعون الله معاكم[ /SIZE]ياربي نحفظ آل عمران يارب والقرآن كله آمين
> 
> وألحين ببتدي باللي باجي من الحفظ، إن شاء الله
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> "وإذا طلقتم الناس فبلغن أجلهن فأمسكوهن بمعروفٍ أو سرحونهن بمعروف ولا تمسكوهن ضراراً لتعتدوا ومن يفعل ذلك فقد ظلم نفسه ولا تتخذوا آيات الله هزوا واذكروا نعمت الله عليكم وما أنزل عليكم من الكتاب والحكمة يعظكم به واتقوا الله واعلموا أن الله على بكل شيئ عليم... وإذا طلقتم النساء فبلغن أجلهن فلا تعضلوهن أن ينكحن أزواجهن إذا تراضوا بينهم بالمعروف ذلك يوعظ به من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر ذلكم أزكى لكم وأطهر والله يعلم وأنتم لا تعلمون...والوالدات يرضعن أولادهن حولين كاملين لمن أراد أن يتم الرضاعة وعلى المولود له رزقهن وكسوتهن بالمعروف لا تكلف نفسٌ إلا وسعها لا تضار والدة بولدها ولا مولود له بولده وعلى الوارث مثل ذلك فإن أرادا فصالاً عن تراضٍ منهما وتشاور فلا جناح عليهما إن أردتم أت تسترضعوا أولادكم فلا جناح عليكم إذا سلمتم ما ءآتيتم بالمعروف واتقوا الله واعلموا أن الله بما تعملون بصير... والذين يتوفون منكم ويذرون أزواجاً يتربصن بأنفسهن أربعة أشهرٍ وعشراً فإذا بلغن أجلهن فلا جناح عليكم فيما فعلن في أنفسهن بالمعروف والله بما تعملون خبير..ولا جناح عليكم فيما عرضتم به من خطبة النساء أو أكننتم في أنفسكم علم الله أنكم ستذكرونهن ولكن لا تواعدوهن سراً إلا أن تقولوا قولاً معروفاً ولا تعزموا النكاح حتى يبلغ الكتاب أجله واعلموا أن الله يعلم ما في أنفسكم فاحذروه واعلموا أن الله غفورٌ حليم ...لا جناح عليكم إن طلقتم النساء ما لم تمسوهن أو تفرضوا لهن فريضة ومتعوهن على الموسع قدره وعلى المقتر قدره متاعاً بالمعروف حقاً على المحسنين.... وإن طلقتموهن من قبل أن تمسوهن وقد فرضتم لهن فريضة فنصف ما فرضتم إلا أن يعفون أو يعفوا الذي بيده عقدة النكاح وأن تعفوا أقرب للتقوى ولا تنسوا الفضل بينكم إن الله بما تعملون بصير..."


بارك الله فيج ...الله يوفقج يااارب

----------


## نهاروليل

السلام عليكم

حفظ اليوم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

"حافظوا على الصلوات والصلاة الوسطى وقوموا لله قانتين فإن خفتم فرجالاً أو ركبانا فإذا أمنتم فاذكروا الله كما علمكم 

ما لم تكونوا تعلمون...والذين يتوفون منكم ويذرون أزواجاً وصية لأزواجهم متاعاً إلى الحول غير إخراج فإن خرجن 

فلا جناح عليكم فيما فعلن في أنفسهن من معروف والله عزيز حكيم... وللمطلقات متاعاً بالمعروف حقاً على المتقين...

كذلك يبين الله لكم الآيات لعلكم تعقلون.. ألم تر إلى الذين خرجوا من ديارهم وهم ألوف حذر الموت فقال لهم الله موتوا 

ثم أحياهم إن الله لذو فضل على الناس ولكن أكثر الناس لا يشكرون وقاتلوا في سبيل الله واعلموا أن الله سميع عليم...

من ذا الذي يقرض الله قرضاً حسناً فيضاعفه له أضعافاً كثيرة والله يقبض ويبسط وإليه ترجعون...ألم تر إلى الملأ من 

بني إسرائيل من بعد موسى إذ قالوا لنبي لهم ابعث لنا ملكاً نقاتل في سبيل الله قال هل عسيتم إن كتب عليكم القتال ألا 

تقاتلوا قالوا وما لنا ألا نقاتل في سبيل الله وقد أخرجنا من ديارنا وأبنائنا فلما كتب عليهم القتال تولوا إلا قليلاً منهم والله 

عليم ٌ بالظالمين...وقال لهم نبيهم إن الله قد بعث لكم طالوت ملكاً قالوا أنى يكون له الملك علينا ونحن أحق بالملك منه 

ولم يؤت سعة من المال قال الله اصطفاه عليكم وزاده بسطة في العلم والجسم والله يؤتي ملكه من يشاء والله واسع 

عليم ... وقال لهم نبيهم إن آية ملكه أن يأتيكم التابوت فيه سكينة من ربكم وبقية مما ترك آل موسى وآل هارون تحمله 

الملائكة إن في ذلك لآية لكم إن كنتم مؤمنين"

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> السلام عليكم
> 
> حفظ اليوم
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> "حافظوا على الصلوات والصلاة الوسطى وقوموا لله قانتين فإن خفتم فرجالاً أو ركبانا فإذا أمنتم فاذكروا الله كما علمكم 
> 
> ما لم تكونوا تعلمون...والذين يتوفون منكم ويذرون أزواجاً وصية لأزواجهم متاعاً إلى الحول غير إخراج فإن خرجن 
> ...


وعليكم السلام أختي نهاروليل 
بارك الله فيج ..الله يوفقج يااارب

----------


## نهاروليل

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاج الله خير إختي أم أحمد خالد

إن شاء الله هذا تسميع اليوم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

" فلما فصل طالوت بالجنود قال إن الله مبتليكم بنهر فمن شرب منه فليس مني ولم يطعمه فإنه مني إلا من اغترف 

غرفة بيده فشربوا منه إلا قليلاً منهم فلما جاوزه هو والذين آمنوا معه قالوا لا طاقة لنا اليوم بجالوت وجنوده قال 

الذين يظنونن أنهم ملاقوا الله كم من فئة قليلة غلبت فئة كثيرة بإذن الله والله مع الصابرين...ولما برزوا لجالوت 

وجنوده قالوا ربنا أفرغ علينا صبراً وثبت أقدامنا وانصرنا على القوم الكافرين... فهزموهم بإذن الله وقتل داود جالوت 

وآتاه الله الملك والحكمة وعلمه مما يشاء ولولا دفع الله الناس بعضهم ببعض لفسدت الأرض ولكن الله ذو فضل على 

العالمين...تلك آيات الله نتلوها عليك بالحق وإنك لمن المرسلين... تلك الرسل فضلنا بعضهم على بعض منهم من كلم 

الله ورفع بعضهم درجات وآتينا عيسى بن مريم البينات وأيدناه بروح القدس ولو شاء الله ما اقتتل الذين من بعدهم من 

بعد ما جاءتهم البينات ولكن اختلفوا فمنهم من آمن ومنهم من كفر ولو شاء الله ما اقتتلوا ولكن الله يفعل ما يريد ...

يأيها الذين آمنوا أنفقوا مما رزقناكم من قبل أن يأتي يوم لا بيع ٌ فيه ولا خلة ٌ ولا شفاعةٌ والكافرون هم الظالمون ...

الله لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم لا تأخذه سنة ولا نوم له ما في السماوات وما في الأرض من ذا الذي يشفع عنده إلا 

بإذنه يعلم ما بين أيديهم وما خلفهم ولا يحيطون بشئ من علمه إلا بما شاء وسع كرسيه السماوات والأرض ولا يئوده 

حفظهما وهو العلي العظيم.... لا إكراه في الدين قد تبين الرشد من الغي فمن يكفر بالطاغوت ويؤمن بالله فقد استمسك

بالعروة الوثقى لا انفصام لها والله سميع عليم"

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> جزاج الله خير إختي أم أحمد خالد
> 
> إن شاء الله هذا تسميع اليوم
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> " فلما فصل طالوت بالجنود قال إن الله مبتليكم بنهر فمن شرب منه فليس مني ولم يطعمه فإنه مني إلا من اغترف 
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
وياج اختي نهاروليل 
بارك الله فيج ..الله يوفقج ياارب

----------


## نهاروليل

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كيف الحال أختي أم أحمد خالد؟ وجزاج ربي خير على التسميع والمتابعة

إن شاء الله هذا حفظ اليوم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

"الله ولي الذين آمنوا يخرجهم من الظلمات إلى النور والذين كفروا أولياءهم الطاغوت يخرجونهم من النور إلى 

الظلمات أولئك أصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون... ألم تر إلى الذي حاج إبراهيم في ربه أن آتاه الله الملك إذ قال إبراهيم 

ربي الذي يحي ويميت قال أنا أحيي وأميت قال إبراهيم فإن الله يأت بالشمس من المشرق فإتِ بها من المغرب فبهت 

الذي كفر والله لا يهدي القوم الظالمين... أو كالذي مر بقرية وهي خاوية على عروشها قال أنى يحيي الله هذه بعد

موتها فأماته الله مائة عام ثم بعثه قال كم لبثت قال لبثت يوم أو بعض يوم قال بل لبثت مائة عام فانظر إلى طعامك 

وشرابك لم يتسنه وانظر إلى العظام كيف ننشزها ثم نكسوها لحماً فلما تبين له قال أعلم أن الله على كل شئٍ قدير...

وإذ قال إبراهيم ربِ أرني كيف تحيي الموتى قال أولم تؤمن قال بلا ولكن ليطمئن قلبي قال فخذ أربعة من الطير 

فصرهن إليك ثم اجعل على كل جبلٍ منهن جزءاً ثم ادعهن يأتينك سعياً واعلم أن الله عزيز حكيم ... مثل الذين ينفقون 

أموالهم في سبيل الله كمثل حبة أنبتت سبع سنابل في كل سنبلة مائة حبة والله يضاعف لمن يشاء والله واسع عليم ...

الذين ينفقون أموالهم في سبيل الله ثم لا يتبعون ما أنفقوا مناً ولا أذى لهم أجرهم عند ربهم ولا خوف عليهم ولا هم 

يحزنون.. قولُ معروفُ ومغفرةُ خيرُ من صدقة يتبعها أذى والله غنىٌ حليم .. يأيها الذين آمنوا لا تبطلوا صدقاتكم 

بالمن والأذى كالذي ينفق أمواله رئاء الناس ولا يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فمثله كمثل صفوان عليه تراب فأصابه وابل 

فتركه صلداً لا يقدرون على شيئ مما كسبوا والله لا يهدي القوم الكافرين"

----------


## shames123

(عليك بتقوى الله أن كنت غافلاً يأتيك بالأرزاق من حيث لاتدري فكيف تخاف الفقر والله رازقاً فقد رزق الطير والحوت في البحر ومن ظن أن الرزق يأتي بقوة مأكل العصفور شيئاً مع النسر)
(اللهم قربنا من كل عمل يقربنا اليك، وابعد عنا ما يبعدنا عنك)

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> كيف الحال أختي أم أحمد خالد؟ وجزاج ربي خير على التسميع والمتابعة
> 
> إن شاء الله هذا حفظ اليوم
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> "الله ولي الذين آمنوا يخرجهم من الظلمات إلى النور والذين كفروا أولياءهم الطاغوت يخرجونهم من النور إلى 
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الحمدلله انتي كيف حالج
واياج اختي نهاروليل 
بارك الله فيج ....الله يوفقج يااارب

----------


## بنت مسندم

بارك الله فيكم على الطرح المميز

----------


## نهاروليل

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خير على التسميع

وهذا تسميع اليوم ان شاء الله وياربي أحسن من اللي قبله

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

"ومثل الذين ينفقون أموالهم ابتغاء مرضات الله وتثبيتاً من أنفسهم كمثل جنة بربوة أصابها وابل فئاتت أكلها 

ضعفين فإن لم يصبها وابل ٌ فطل والله بما تعملون بصير ...أيود أحدكم أن تكون له جنة من نخيلٍ وأعنابٍ تجري من 

تحتها الأنهار له فيها من كل الثمرات وأصابه الكبر وله ذرية ٌ ضعفاء فأصابها إعصارٌ فيه نارٌ فاحترقت كذلك يبين الله 

لكم الآيات لعلكم تتفكرون... يا أيها الذين آمنوا أنفقوا من طيبات ما كسبتم و مما أخرجنا لكم من الأرض ولا تيمموا 

الخبيث منه تنفقون ولستم بآخذيه إلا أن تغمضوا فيه واعلموا أن الله غني ٌ حميد ... الشيطان يعدكم الفقر ويأمركم 

بالفحشاء والله يعدكم مغفرة ً منه وفضلاً والله واسع عليم ... يؤتي الحكمة من يشاء ومن أوتي الحكمة فقد أوتي خيراً 

كثيرا وما يذكر إلا أولي الألباب ... وما أنفقتم من نفقة أو نذرتم من نذر فإن الله يعلمه وما للظالمين من أنصار ... إن 

تبدوا الصدقات فنعما هي وإن تخفوها وتؤتوها الفقراء فهو خيرٌ لكم ويكفر عنكم من سيئاتكم والله بما تعملون خبير ... 

ليس عليك هداهم ولكن الله يهدي من يشاء وما تنفقوا من خير فلأنفسكم وما تنفقون إلا ابتغاء وجه الله وما تنفقون من 

خير يوف إليكم وأنتم لا تظلمون ... للفقراء الذين أحصروا في سبيل الله لا يستطيعون ضرباً في الأرض يحسبهم الجاهل 

أغنياء من التعفف تعرفهم بسيماهم لا يسألون الناس إلحافاً وما تنفقون من خيرٍ فإن الله به عليم ...الذين ينفقون

أموالهم بالليل والنهار سراً وعلانية ً فلهم أجرهم عند ربهم ولا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون .."

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> بارك الله فيكم على الطرح المميز


تسلمين أختي بنت مسندم

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> جزاك الله خير على التسميع
> 
> وهذا تسميع اليوم ان شاء الله وياربي أحسن من اللي قبله
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> "ومثل الذين ينفقون أموالهم ابتغاء مرضات الله وتثبيتاً من أنفسهم كمثل جنة بربوة أصابها وابل فئاتت أكلها 
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
وإياج أختي نهاروليل 
بارك الله فيج ,,,,الله يسرلج الحفظ إن شاء الله

----------


## نهاروليل

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كيف الحال ؟ إن شاء الله بخير هذا حفظ الليلة وان شاء الله يكون زين

وجزاج الله خير على التسميع والمتابعة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم:

"الذين يأكلون الربا لا يقومون إلا كما يقوم الذي يتخبطه الشيطان من المس ذلك بأنهم قالوا إنما البيع مثل الربا وأحل

الله البيع وحرم الربا فمن جاءوه موعظةٌ من ربه فله ما سلف وأمره إلى الله ومن عاد فأولئك أصحاب النار هم فيها 

خالدون... يمحق الله الربا ويربي الصدقات والله لا يحب كل كفارٍ أثيم ... إن الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات وأقاموا 

الصلاة وآتوا الزكاة لهم أجرهم عند ربهم ولا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون ... يا أيها الذين آمنوا اتقوا الله وذروا ما 

بقي من الربا إن كنتم مؤمنين ... فإن لم تفعلوا فأذنوا بحرب من الله ورسوله وإن تبتم فلكم رؤوس أموالكم لا تظلمون

ولا تُظلمون.... وإن كان ذو عسرة فنظرة إلى ميسرة وأن تصدقوا خير لكم إن كنتم تعلمون ... واتقوا يوماً ترجعون فيه

إلى الله ثم توفى كل نفس ما كسبت وهم لا يظلمون ... يأيها الذين آمنوا إذا تداينتم بدين إلى أجل مسمى فاكتبوه وليكتب 

بينكم كاتب بالعدل ولا يأبَ كاتبٌ أن يكتب كما علمه الله فليكتب وليملل الذي عليه الحق وليتق الله ربه ولا يبخس من 

شيئاٌ فإن كان الذي عليه الحق سفيهاٌ أو ضعيفاً فليملل وليه بالعدل واستشهدوا شهيدين من رجالكم فإن لم يكونا 

رجلين فرجل ٌ وامرأتان ممن ترضون من الشهداء أن تضل إحداهما فتذكر إحداهما الأخرى ولا يأب الشهداء إذا ما

دعوا ولا تسأموا أن تكتبوه صغيراٌ أو كبيراٌ إلى أجله ذلكم أقسط عند الله وأقوم للشهادة وأدنى ألا ترتابوا إلا أن تكون 

تجارة حاضرة تديرونها بينكم فليس عليكم جناح ألا تكتبوها واشهدوا إذا تبايعتم ولا يضار كاتب ولا شهيد وإن تفعلوا 

فإن فسوق بكم واتقوا الله ويعلمكم الله والله بكل شيئ عليم ... وإن كنتم على سفر ولم تجدوا كاتباً فرهان ٌ مقبوضة فإن 

أمن بعضكم بعضاً فليؤدِ الذي اؤتومن أمانته وليتق الله ربه ولا تكتموا الشهادة ومن يكتمها فإنه آثمن قلبه والله بما 

تعملون عليم ... لله ما في السموات وما في الأرض وإن تبدوا ما في أنفسكم أو تخفوه يحاسبكم به الله فيغفر لمن 

يشاء ويعذب من يشاء والله على كل شيئ قدير ... آمن الرسول بما أنزل إليه من ربه والمؤمنون كل آمن بالله 

وملائكته وكتبه ورسله لا نفرق بين أحد من رسله وقالوا سمعنا وأطعنا غفرانك ربنا وإليك المصير ... لا يكلف الله 

نفساً إلا وسعها لها ما كسبت وعليها ما اكتسبت ربنا لا تؤاخذنا إن نسينا أو أخطأنا ربنا ولا تحمل علينا إصراً كما 

حملته على الذين من قبلنا ربنا ولا تحملنا ما لا طاقة لنا به واعف عنا واغفر لنا وارحمنا أنت مولانا فانصرنا على 

القوم الكافرين .."


الحمدلله رب العالمين .. حبيت أشكرج إختي أم أحمد خالد ما قصرتي وجزاج الله خير وإن شاء الله القرآن الكريم يجمعنا دوم يا ربي

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> كيف الحال ؟ إن شاء الله بخير هذا حفظ الليلة وان شاء الله يكون زين
> 
> وجزاج الله خير على التسميع والمتابعة
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم:
> 
> "الذين يأكلون الربا لا يقومون إلا كما يقوم الذي يتخبطه الشيطان من المس ذلك بأنهم قالوا إنما البيع مثل الربا وأحل
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ماشاء الله ..مبروك اختي نهاروليل 
الله يجعلنا وإياج من اهل القران إن شاء الله

----------


## Life.M

السلام عليكم

الحمدالله انا حافظه البقرة ... وراح اراجع معاكم 


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الم ذلك الكتاب لا ريب فيه هدى للمتقين الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة ومما رزقناهم ينفقون 

والذين يؤمنون بما انزل اليك وما انزل من قبلك وبالاخرة هم يوقنون اؤلئك على هدى من ربهم واؤلئك هم المفلحون 

إن الذين كفروا سواء عليهم أءنذرتهم ام لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى أبصارهم غشاوه 

ولهم عذاب عظيم ومن الناس من يقولوا ءامنا بالله وباليوم الاخر وما هم بؤمنين يخادعون الله والذين ءامنوا وما يخدعون 

إلا انفسهم وما يشعرون في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضا ولهم عذاب أليم بما كانوا يكذبون وإذا قيل لهم لا تفسدوا في الارض 

قالوا إنما نحن مصلحون ألا إنهم هم المفسدون ولكن لا يشعرون وإذا لقوا الذين ءامنوا قالوا ءامنا وإذا خلوا إلى شياطينهم قالوا 

إنا معكم إنما نحن مستهزءون الله يستهزء بهم ويمدهم في طغيانهم يعمهون أولئك الذين اشتروا الضلالة بالهدى فما ربحت تجارتهم 

وما كانوا مهتدين مثلهم كمثل الذي استوقد نارا فلما أضاءت ما حولهم ذهب الله بنورهم وتركهم في ظلمات لا يبصرون صم بكم عمي 

فهم لا يرجعون أو كصيب من السماء فيه ظلمات ورعد وبرق يجعلون أصابعهم في آذانهم من الصواعق حذر الموت والله محيط 

بالكافرين يكاد البرق يخطف أبصارهم كلما أضاء لهم مشوا فيه وإذا أظلم عليهم قاموا ولو شاء الله لذهب بسمعهم وأبصارهم إن الله 

على كل شيء قدير يا أيها الناس اعبدوا ربكم الذي خلقكم والذين من قبلكم لعلكم تتقون الذي جعل لكم الارض فراشا والسماء بناءا 

وأنزل من السماء ماء فأخرج به من الثمرات رزقا لكم فلا تجعلوا لله أندادا وأنتم تعلمون وإن كنتم في ريب مما نزلنا على عبدنا فأتوا 

بسورة من مثله وادعوا شهدائكم من دون الله إن كنتم صادقين فإن لم تفعلوا ولم تفعلوا فاتقوا النار التي وقودها الناس والحجارة أعدت

للكافرين وبشر الذين ءامنوا وعملوا الصالحات أن لهم جنات تجري من تحتها الانهار كلما رزقوا منها من ثمرة قالوا هذا الذي رزقنا 

من قبل وءاتوا به متشابها ولهم فيها أزواج مطهرة وهم فيها خالدون.

----------


## Life.M

إن شــــاء الله كــل يـــوم بسمع ربــع حــــزب


*والله يجـــزاج خيــــر يـــا أم أحمــــد خـــالـــــد*

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> السلام عليكم
> 
> الحمدالله انا حافظه البقرة ... وراح اراجع معاكم 
> 
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> الم ذلك الكتاب لا ريب فيه هدى للمتقين الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة ومما رزقناهم ينفقون 
> 
> ...


وعليكم السلام 
ماشاء الله ...بارك الله فيج الله يوفقج إن شاء الله

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> إن شــــاء الله كــل يـــوم بسمع ربــع حــــزب
> 
> 
> *والله يجـــزاج خيــــر يـــا أم أحمــــد خـــالـــــد*


إن شاء الله تخلصين السورة وتبتدين ويانا سورة ال عمران 
الله يجزينا وياج كل خير إن شاء الله

----------


## Life.M

> إن شاء الله تخلصين السورة وتبتدين ويانا سورة ال عمران 
> الله يجزينا وياج كل خير إن شاء الله


*آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين يا ربي*

----------


## Life.M

إن الله لا يستحي أن يضرب مثلا ما بعوضة فما فوقها فأما الذين ءامنوا فيعلمون أنه الحق من ربهم وأما الذين كفروا 

فيقولون ماذا أراد الله بهذا مثلا يضل به كثيرا ويهدي به كثيرا وما يضل به إلا الفسقين الذين ينقضون عهد الله من بعد 

ميثاقه ويقطعون ما أمر الله به أن يوصل ويفسدون في الأرض أولئك هم الخاسرون كيف تكفرون بالله وكنتم أمواتا فأحياكم 

ثم يميتكم ثم يحييكم ثم إليه ترجعون هو الذي خلق لكم ما في الأرض جميعا ثم استوى إلى السماء فسواهن سبع سموات 

وهو بكل شيء عليم وإذ قال ربك للملائكة إني جاعل في الأرض خليفة قالوا أتجعل فيها من يفسد فيها ويسفك الدماء ونحن 

نسبح بحمدك ونقدس لك قال إني أعلم ما لا تعلمون وعلم آدم الأسماء كلها ثم عرضهم على الملائكة فقال أنبؤني بأسماء هؤلاء 

إن كنتم صادقين قالوا سبحانك لا علم لنا إلا ما علمتنا إنك أنت العليم الخبير وقال يا آدم أنبأهم بأسمائهم فلما أنبأهم بأسمائهم قال 

ألم أقل لكم إني أعلم غيب السموات والأرض وأعلم ما تبدون وما كنتم تكتمون وإذ قلنا للملائكة اسجدوا لآدم فسجدوا إلا ابليس أبا 

واستكبر وكان من الكافرين وقلنا يا آدم اسكن أنت وزوجك الجنة وكلا منها رغدا حيث شئتما ولا تقربا هذه الشجرة فتكونا من الظالمين 

فأزلهما الشيطان عنها فأخرجهما مما كانا فيه فقلنا اهبطوا بعضكم لبعض عدوا ولكم في الأرض مستقر ومتاع إلى حين فتلقى آدم من ربه 

كلمات فتاب عليه إنه هو التواب الرحيم قلنا اهبطوا منها جميعا فإما يأتينكم مني هدى فمن تبع هداي فلا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون والذين 

كفروا وكذبوا بآياتنا أولئك أصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون يا بني إسرائيل اذكروا نعمتي التي أنعمت عليكم وأوفوا بعهدي أوفي بعهدكم وإياي 

فارهبون وءامنوا بما أنزلت مصدقا لما معكم ولا تكونوا أول كافر به ولا تشتروا بآيات ثمنا قليلا وإياي فاتقون ولا تلبسوا الحق بالباطل وتكتموا 

الحق وأنتم تعلمون وأقيموا الصلاة وآتوا الزكاة واركعوا مع الراكعين

----------


## Life.M

*شفت عمري فاضية وقلت بسمع ربع ثاني * 

أتأمرون الناس بالبر وتنسون أنفسكم وأنتم تتلون الكتاب أفلا تعقلون واستعينوا بالصبر والصلاة 

وإنها لكبيرة إلا على الخاشعين الذين يظنون أنهم ملاقوا ربهم وأنهم إليه راجعون يا بني إسرائيل 

اذكروا نعمتي التي أنعمت عليكم وأني فضلتكم على العالمين واتقوا يوما لا تجزي نفس عن نفس 

شيئا ولا يقبل منها شفاعة ولا يؤخذ منها عدل ولا هم ينصرون وإذ نجيناكم من آل فرعون يسومونكم 

سوء العذاب يذبحون أبنائكم ويستحيون نسائكم وفي ذلكم بلاء من ربكم عظيم وإذا فرقنا بكم البحر فأنجيناكم 

وأغرقنا آل فرعون وأنتم تنظرون وإذ واعدنا موسى أربعين ليلة ثم اتخذتم العجل من بعده وأنتم ظالمون ثم 

عفونا عنكم من بعد ذلك لعلكم تشكرون وإذ ءاتينا موسى الكتاب والفرقان لعلكم تهتدون وإذا قال موسى 

لقومه يا قوم إنكم ظلمتم أنفسكم باتخاذكم العجل فتوبوا إلى بارئكم فأقتلوا أنفسكم ذلكم غير لكم عند بارئكم 

فتاب عليكم إنه هو التواب الرحيم وإذ قلتم يا موسى لن نؤمن لك حتى نرى الله جهرة فأخذتكم الصاعقة 

وأنتم تنظرون ثم بعثناكم من بعد موتكم لعلكم تشكرون وظللنا عليكم الغمام وأنزلنا عليكم المن والسلوى 

كلوا من طيبات ما رزقناكم وما ظلمونا ولكن كانوا أنفسهم يظلمون وإذ قلنا ادخلوا هذه القرية فكلوا 

منها حيث شئتم رغدا وادخلوا الباب سجدا وقولوا حطة نغفر لكم خطاياكم وسنزيد المحسنين فبدل الذين 

ظلموا قولا غير الذي قيل لهم فأنزلنا على الذين ظلموا رجزا من السماء بما كانوا يفسقون

----------


## دلوعة بوسلامة

بارك الله فيج 


اللهم وفق بيني وبين زوجي واجمع بيننا على خير ..اللهم اجعلني قرة عين لزوجي واجعله قرة عين لي واسعدنا مع بعضنا واجمع بيننا على خير ..اللهم اجعلني لزوجي كما يحب واجعله لي كما احب واجعلنا لك كما تحب وارزقنا الذريه الصالحه كما نحب وكما تحب .. اللهم اهدني واهدي زوجي واجعلنا من اهل بيت صالحين..

----------


## wispy girl

الله يوفقكم يارب ..

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> إن الله لا يستحي أن يضرب مثلا ما بعوضة فما فوقها فأما الذين ءامنوا فيعلمون أنه الحق من ربهم وأما الذين كفروا 
> 
> فيقولون ماذا أراد الله بهذا مثلا يضل به كثيرا ويهدي به كثيرا وما يضل به إلا الفسقين الذين ينقضون عهد الله من بعد 
> 
> ميثاقه ويقطعون ما أمر الله به أن يوصل ويفسدون في الأرض أولئك هم الخاسرون كيف تكفرون بالله وكنتم أمواتا فأحياكم 
> 
> ثم يميتكم ثم يحييكم ثم إليه ترجعون هو الذي خلق لكم ما في الأرض جميعا ثم استوى إلى السماء فسواهن سبع سموات 
> 
> وهو بكل شيء عليم وإذ قال ربك للملائكة إني جاعل في الأرض خليفة قالوا أتجعل فيها من يفسد فيها ويسفك الدماء ونحن 
> ...


ماشاء الله ...بارك الله فيج

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> *شفت عمري فاضية وقلت بسمع ربع ثاني * 
> 
> أتأمرون الناس بالبر وتنسون أنفسكم وأنتم تتلون الكتاب أفلا تعقلون واستعينوا بالصبر والصلاة 
> 
> وإنها لكبيرة إلا على الخاشعين الذين يظنون أنهم ملاقوا ربهم وأنهم إليه راجعون يا بني إسرائيل 
> 
> اذكروا نعمتي التي أنعمت عليكم وأني فضلتكم على العالمين واتقوا يوما لا تجزي نفس عن نفس 
> 
> شيئا ولا يقبل منها شفاعة ولا يؤخذ منها عدل ولا هم ينصرون وإذ نجيناكم من آل فرعون يسومونكم 
> ...


ماشاء الله ....بارك الله فيج

----------


## جنون الكون

إن شاء الله ببتدي ويآكم من آليوم ...

آنا عندي الحفظ سريع ما شاء الله .... يعني عآدي ف اليوم أسمع آكثر من مرة ؟؟ 

ويعطيج العافيه اختي ام احمد خالد .... 

والله ييسر لنا حفظ القرآن ...

----------


## بابايا

انا بشترك

الله يزاج الخير والجنه 
وكثر الله من امثالج

بس ياليت لو خبرتي الاداره انهم يراسلو كل الاعضاء

توتني شفت الصفحه 

بسمع لج الي حفظته

مشكلتي احفظ بسرعه وانسى بسرعه


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الم ذلك الكتاب لا ريب فيه هدى للمتقين الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاه ومن ما رزقناهم ينفقون والذين يؤمنون بما انزل اليك وما انزل من قبلك وبالاخره هم يوقنون اولئك على هدى من ربهم واؤلئم هم المفلون ان الذين كفروا سواء عليهم اانذرتهم ام لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وابصارهم غشاوه خشاوه ولهم عذاب عظيم ومن الناس من يقول امنا بالله وباليوم الاخر وما هم بمؤمنين يخادعدون الله والذين امنوا وما يخدعون الا انفسهم وما يشعرون في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضا ولهم عذاب الم بما كانوا يكفرون واذا قيل لهم لا تفسدوا في الارض قالوا انما نحن مصلحون الا انهم هم المفسدون ولكن لا يشعرون واذا قيل لهم امنوا كما امن الناس قالوا انؤمن كما امن السفهاء الا انهم هم السفهاء ولكن لايعلمون واذا لقوا الذين امنو قالوا امنا واذا خلو الى شياطينهم قالوا انا معكم انما نحن مستهزؤون االله يستهزء بهم ويمدهم في طغيانهم يعمهون اولئك الذين اشتروا الضلاله بالهدى فما ربحت تجارهتهم وما كانوا مؤمنين مثلهم كمثل الذي استوقد نارا فلما اضائت ما حوله ذهب الله بنورهم وتركمهم في ظلمات لا يبصرون صم بكم عمي فهم لا يرجعون او كصيب من السماء فيه ظلمات ورعد وبرق يجعلون اصابعهم في اذانهم من الصواعق حذر الموت والله محيطه بالكافرين يكاد البرق يخطف ابصارهم كلما اضاء لهم مشو فيه واذا اظلم عليهم قاموا ولو شاء الله لذهب بسمعه وابصارهم ان الله على كل شي قديريا ايها الناس اعبدوا ربكم الذي خلقكم والذين من قبلكم لعلكم تهتدون الذي جعل الارض فراشا والسماء بناءا وانزل من السماء ما ءا فاخرج به من الثمرات رزقا لكم فلا تجعلو لله اندادا وانتم تعلمون وان كنتم في ريب مما نزلنا على عبدا فاتو بصورته من مثله وادعو شهدائكم من دون الله ان كنتم صادقين فان لم تفعلو ولن تفعلو فاتقوا النار التي وقودها الناس والحجاره اعدت للكافرين وبشر الذين امن وعملوا الصالحات ان لهم جنات تجري من تحتها الانهار كلما رزقوا منها من ثمره رزقا قالوا هذا الذي رزقنا من قبل واتوا بها متشابها ولم فيها ازواجه مطهره وهم فيها خالدون ان الله لا يستحيي ان يضرب مثلا ما بعوضه فما فوقها فاما الذين امنو يعلمون انه الحق من ربهم واما الذين كفرو ا فيقولون ماذا اراد الله بهذا مثلا يضل به كثيرا ويهدي به كثيرا وما يضل به الا الفاسقون الذين ينقضون عهد الله من بعد ميثاقه ويقطعون ما امر الله ان ويوصل ويفسدون في الارض اولئك فم الخاسرون كيف تكفرون بالله وكنت امواتا فاحياكم ثم يميتكم ثم يحيكم ثم اليه ترجعون هو الذي جعل لكم ما في الارض جميعا ثم استوى الى السماء فسواهن سبع سماوات وهو بكل شي عليم 


انا حافظتنهم من زمان بس شفت الصفحه قلت بكتب الى حفظته وبحفظ الباقي وبرد اسمع

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> إن شاء الله ببتدي ويآكم من آليوم ...
> 
> آنا عندي الحفظ سريع ما شاء الله .... يعني عآدي ف اليوم أسمع آكثر من مرة ؟؟ 
> 
> ويعطيج العافيه اختي ام احمد خالد .... 
> 
> والله ييسر لنا حفظ القرآن ...


حياج أختي جنون الكون 
الله يسرلج حفظ السورة إن شاء الله

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> انا بشترك
> 
> الله يزاج الخير والجنه 
> وكثر الله من امثالج
> 
> بس ياليت لو خبرتي الاداره انهم يراسلو كل الاعضاء
> 
> توتني شفت الصفحه 
> 
> ...


حياج أختي بابايا 
ماشاء الله تسميعج ممتاز بس اخطاء املائيه بسيطه 
حاولي تركزين اكثر وانتي تسمعين ...الله يوفقج إن شاء الله

----------


## جنون الكون

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .... 

الم ذلك الكتاب لا ريب فيه هدى للمتقين الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة ومما رزقناهم ينفقون والذين يؤمنون بما انزل اليك وما انزل من قبلك وبالآخرة هم يوقنون اولئك على هدى من ربهم واولئك هم المفلحون ان الذين كفروا سواء عليهم اانذرتهم ام لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى ابصارهم غشاوة ولهم عذاب عظيم ومن الناس من يقول امنا بالله وباليوم الاخر وما هم بمؤمنين يخادعون الله والذين آمنوا وما يخدعون الا انفسهم وما يشعرون في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضا ولهم عذاب اليم بما كانوا يكذبون واذا قيل لهم لا تفسدوا في الارض قالوا انما نحن مصلحون الا انهم هم المفسدون ولكن لا يشعرون واذا قيل لهم امنوا كما امن الناس قالوا انؤمن كما امن السفهاء الا انهم هم السفهاء ولكن لا يعلمون واذا لقوا الذين آمنوا قالوا آمنا واذا خلوا الى شياطينهم قالوا انا معكم انما نحن مستهزؤون الله يستهزئ بهم ويمدهم في طغيانهم يعمهون اولئك الذين اشتروا الضلالة بالهدى فما ربحت تجارتهم وما كانوا مهتدين

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .... 
> 
> الم ذلك الكتاب لا ريب فيه هدى للمتقين الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة ومما رزقناهم ينفقون والذين يؤمنون بما انزل اليك وما انزل من قبلك وبالآخرة هم يوقنون اولئك على هدى من ربهم واولئك هم المفلحون ان الذين كفروا سواء عليهم اانذرتهم ام لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى ابصارهم غشاوة ولهم عذاب عظيم ومن الناس من يقول امنا بالله وباليوم الاخر وما هم بمؤمنين يخادعون الله والذين آمنوا وما يخدعون الا انفسهم وما يشعرون في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضا ولهم عذاب اليم بما كانوا يكذبون واذا قيل لهم لا تفسدوا في الارض قالوا انما نحن مصلحون الا انهم هم المفسدون ولكن لا يشعرون واذا قيل لهم امنوا كما امن الناس قالوا انؤمن كما امن السفهاء الا انهم هم السفهاء ولكن لا يعلمون واذا لقوا الذين آمنوا قالوا آمنا واذا خلوا الى شياطينهم قالوا انا معكم انما نحن مستهزؤون الله يستهزئ بهم ويمدهم في طغيانهم يعمهون اولئك الذين اشتروا الضلالة بالهدى فما ربحت تجارتهم وما كانوا مهتدين


ماشاءالله ..بارك الله فيج ..الله يسرلج حفظ السورة إن شاء الله

----------


## جنون الكون

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ...

مثلهم كمثل الذي استوقد نارا فلما اضاءت ما حوله ذهب الله بنورهم وتركهم في ظلمات لا يبصرون صم بكم عمي فهم لا يرجعون أو كصيب من السماء فيه ظلمات ورعد وبرق يجعلون اصابعهم في اذانهم من الصواعق حذر الموت والله محيط بالكافرين يكاد البرق يخطف ابصارهم كلما اضاء لهم مشوا فيه واذا اظلم عليهم قاموا ولو شاء الله لذهب بسمعهم وابصارهم ان الله على كل شي قدير يا ايها الناس اعبدوا ربكم الذي خلقكم والذين من قبلكم لعلكم تتقون الذي جعل لكم الارض فراشاً والسماء بناءً وانزل من السماء ماءً فأخرج به من الثمرات رزقا لكم ولا تجعلوا لله انداداً وانتم تعلمون وان كنتم في ريب مما نزلنا على عبدنا فأتوا بسورة من مثله او ادعوا شهداءكم من دون الله ان كنتم صادقين فإن لم تفعلوا ولن تفعلوا فاتقوا النار التي وقودها الناس والحجارة اعدت للكافرين ...

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ...
> 
> مثلهم كمثل الذي استوقد نارا فلما اضاءت ما حوله ذهب الله بنورهم وتركهم في ظلمات لا يبصرون صم بكم عمي فهم لا يرجعون أو كصيب من السماء فيه ظلمات ورعد وبرق يجعلون اصابعهم في اذانهم من الصواعق حذر الموت والله محيط بالكافرين يكاد البرق يخطف ابصارهم كلما اضاء لهم مشوا فيه واذا اظلم عليهم قاموا ولو شاء الله لذهب بسمعهم وابصارهم ان الله على كل شي قدير يا ايها الناس اعبدوا ربكم الذي خلقكم والذين من قبلكم لعلكم تتقون الذي جعل لكم الارض فراشاً والسماء بناءً وانزل من السماء ماءً فأخرج به من الثمرات رزقا لكم ولا تجعلوا لله انداداً وانتم تعلمون وان كنتم في ريب مما نزلنا على عبدنا فأتوا بسورة من مثله او ادعوا شهداءكم من دون الله ان كنتم صادقين فإن لم تفعلوا ولن تفعلوا فاتقوا النار التي وقودها الناس والحجارة اعدت للكافرين ...


ماشاء الله ...الله يسرلج حفظ السورة إن شاء الله

----------


## اخت بوناصر

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## جنون الكون

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ...

وبشر الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات ان لهم جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار كلما رزقوا منها من ثمرة رزقاً قالوا هذا الذي رزقنا من قبل وأتوا به متشابها ولهم فيها ازواج مطهرة وهم فيها خالدون إن الله لا يستحي أن يضرب مثلاً ما بعوضةً فما فوقها فأما الذين آمنوا فيعلمون أنه الحق من ربهم وآما الذين كفروا فيقولون ماذا أراد الله بهذا مثلاً يضل به كثيراً ويهدي به كثيراً وما يضل به إلا الفاسقين الذين ينقضون عهد الله من بعد ميثاقه ويقطعون ما أمر الله به ان يوصل ويفسدون في الأرض أولئك هم الخاسرون كيف تكفرون بالله وكنت امواتاً فأحياكم ثم يميتكم ثم يحييكم ثم إليه ترجعون وهو الذي خلق لكم مافي الأرض جميعاً ثم استوى الى السماوات فسواهن سبع سماوات وهو بكل شي عليم

----------


## بابايا

باجر ان شاء الله بكمل تسميع عن امس واليوم وباجر

والسموحه على التاخير

----------


## بابايا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


اذ قال ربك للملائكه اني جاعلن في الارض خليفه قالوا اتجعل فيها من يفسد فيها ويسفك الدماء ونحن نسبح بحمدك ونقدس لك قال اني اعلم مالا تعلمون وعلم ادم الاسماء كلها ثم عرضهم على الملائكه فقال انبئوني باسماء هاؤلاء ان 

كنتم صادقين قالوا سبحانك لا علم لنا الا ما علمتنا انك انت العليم الحكيم واذ قلنا للملائكه اسجدوا لأدم فسجدوا الا ابليس ابى واستكبر وكان من الكافرين وقلنا يادم اسكن انت وزوجك الجنه وكلا منها حيث شئتم رغدا ولا تقربا هذه الشجره فتكونا من الظالمين فازلهما الشيطان عنها فاخرجهما مما كانا في وقلنا اهبطوا بعضكم لبعض عدوا ولكم في الارض مستقره ومتاع الى حين فتلقى ادم من ربه كلمات فتاب عليه انه هو التواب الرحيم قلنا اهبطوا منها جميها 

فاما ياتينكم مني هدا فمن تبع هداي فلا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون والذين كفروا وكذبوا باياتنا اولئك اصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون يا بني اسرائل اذكروا نعمتي التي انعمت عليكم واوفوا بعهدي اوفي بعدكم واياي فارهبون وامنوا بما انزلت مصدقا لما معكم ولا تكونوا اول كافرن به ولا تشتروا بآياتي ثمن قليلا واياي فاتقون ولا تلبسو الحق بالباطل 

وتكتموا الحق وانتم تعلمون واقيموا الصلاه واتوا الزكاه واركعوا مع الراكعين ا تامرون الناس بالبر وتنسون انفسكم وانتم تتلون الكتاب افلا تعقلون واستعينو بالصبر والصلاه وانها لكبيره الاعلى الخاشيعين الذين يظنون انهم ملاقو ربهم وانهم اليه راجعون يا بني اسرائيل اذكروا نعمتي التي انعمت عليكم واني فضلتكم على العالمين واتقوا يوما لا تجزي نفس عن نفس شي ولا يقبل منها شفاعه ولا يؤخد منها عدل وولا هم ينصرون 


وان شاء بكمل تسميع اليوم بس اتمكن من حفظ الباقي

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ...
> 
> وبشر الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات ان لهم جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار كلما رزقوا منها من ثمرة رزقاً قالوا هذا الذي رزقنا من قبل وأتوا به متشابها ولهم فيها ازواج مطهرة وهم فيها خالدون إن الله لا يستحي أن يضرب مثلاً ما بعوضةً فما فوقها فأما الذين آمنوا فيعلمون أنه الحق من ربهم وآما الذين كفروا فيقولون ماذا أراد الله بهذا مثلاً يضل به كثيراً ويهدي به كثيراً وما يضل به إلا الفاسقين الذين ينقضون عهد الله من بعد ميثاقه ويقطعون ما أمر الله به ان يوصل ويفسدون في الأرض أولئك هم الخاسرون كيف تكفرون بالله وكنت امواتاً فأحياكم ثم يميتكم ثم يحييكم ثم إليه ترجعون وهو الذي خلق لكم مافي الأرض جميعاً ثم استوى الى السماوات فسواهن سبع سماوات وهو بكل شي عليم


بارك الله فيج ..الله يسرلج حفظ السورة إن شاء الله

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> ...اذ قال ربك للملائكه اني جاعلن في الارض خليفه قالوا اتجعل فيها من يفسد فيها ويسفك الدماء ونحن نسبح بحمدك ونقدس لك قال اني اعلم مالا تعلمون وعلم ادم الاسماء كلها ثم عرضهم على الملائكه فقال انبئوني باسماء هاؤلاء ان 
> 
> كنتم صادقين قالوا سبحانك لا علم لنا الا ما علمتنا انك انت العليم الحكيم .................................................. .......................واذ قلنا للملائكه اسجدوا لأدم فسجدوا الا ابليس ابى واستكبر وكان من الكافرين وقلنا يادم اسكن انت وزوجك الجنه وكلا منها حيث شئتم رغدا ولا تقربا هذه الشجره فتكونا من الظالمين فازلهما الشيطان عنها فاخرجهما مما كانا في وقلنا اهبطوا بعضكم لبعض عدوا ولكم في الارض مستقره ومتاع الى حين فتلقى ادم من ربه كلمات فتاب عليه انه هو التواب الرحيم قلنا اهبطوا منها جميها 
> فاما ياتينكم مني هدا فمن تبع هداي فلا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون والذين كفروا وكذبوا باياتنا اولئك اصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون يا بني اسرائل اذكروا نعمتي التي انعمت عليكم واوفوا بعهدي اوفي بعدكم واياي فارهبون وامنوا بما انزلت مصدقا لما معكم ولا تكونوا اول كافرن به ولا تشتروا بآياتي ثمن قليلا واياي فاتقون ولا تلبسو الحق بالباطل 
> 
> وتكتموا الحق وانتم تعلمون واقيموا الصلاه واتوا الزكاه واركعوا مع الراكعين ا تامرون الناس بالبر وتنسون انفسكم وانتم تتلون الكتاب افلا تعقلون واستعينو بالصبر والصلاه وانها لكبيره الاعلى الخاشيعين الذين يظنون انهم ملاقو ربهم وانهم اليه راجعون يا بني اسرائيل اذكروا نعمتي التي انعمت عليكم واني فضلتكم على العالمين واتقوا يوما لا تجزي نفس عن نفس شي ولا يقبل منها شفاعه ولا يؤخد منها عدل وولا هم ينصرون 
> ...


بارك الله فيج أختي بابايا احفظي على قدر استطاعتج 
حدديلج نص صفحه أو صفحه يوميا وركزي عليها احسن عشان يثبت الحفظ إن شاء الله 
الله يسرلج حفظ السورة إن شاء الله

----------


## بابايا

اوه وايد اغلاط عيل اليوم براجع على الي حفظته وباجر بحفظ يديد

----------


## جنون الكون

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ....

الم ذلك الكتاب لا ريب فيه هدى للمتقين الذي يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة ومما رزقناهم ينفقون والذين يؤمنون بما انزل اليك وما انزل من قبلك وبالآخرة هم يوقنون اولئك على هدى من ربهم واولئك هم المفلحون ان الذين كفروا سواء عليهم اانذرتهم ام لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى ابصارهم غشاوة ولهم عذاب عظيم ومن الناس من يقول آمنا بالله وباليوم الآخر وما هم بمؤمنين يخادعون الله والذين آمنوا وما يخدعون الا انفسهم وما يشعرون في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضا ولهم عذاب اليم بما كانوا يكذبون واذا قيل لهم لا تفسدوا في الارض قالوا انما نحن مصلحون الا انهم هم المفسدون ولكن لا يعلمون واذا لقوا الذين آمنوا قالوا آمنا واذا خلوا الى شياطينهم قالوا انا معكم انما نحن مستهزؤون الله يستهزئ بهم ويمدهم في طغيانهم يعمهون اولئك الذين اشتروا الضلالة بالهدى فما ربحت تجارتهم وما كانوا مهتدين مثلهم كمثل الذي استوقد ناراً فلما اضاءت ما حوله ذهب الله بنورهم وتركهم في ظلماتٍ لا يبصرون صم بكم عمي فهم لا يرجعون او كصيب من السماء فيه ظلمات ورعد وبرق يجعلون اصابعهم في اذانهم من الصواعق حذر الموت والله محيط بالكافرين يكاد البرق يخطف ابصارهم كلما اضاء لهم مشوا فيه واذا اظلم عليهم قاموا ولو شاء الله لذهب بسمعهم وابصارهم ان الله على كل شي قدير يا ايها الناس اعبدوا ربكم الذي خلقكم والذين من قبلكم لعلكم تتقون الذي جعل لكم الارض فراشاً والسماء بناءً وانزل من السماء ماءً فأخرج به من الثمرات رزقاً لكم فلا تجعلوا لله انداداً وانتم تعلمون وان كنتم في ريبٍ مما نزلنا على عبدنا فأتوا بسورة من مثله وادعوا شهدائكم من دون الله ان كنتم صادقين فإن لم تفعلوا ولن تفعلوا فاتقوا النار التي وقودها الناس والحجارة أعدت للكافرين وبشر الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات ان لهم جناتٍ تجري من تحتها الأنهار كلما رزقوا منها من ثمرةٍ رزقاً قالوا هذا الذي رزقنا من قبل وأتوا به متشابها ولكم فيها أزواجٌ وهم فيها خالدون ان الله لا يستحي ان يضرب مثلاً ما بعوضة فما فوقها فأما الذين آمنوا فيعلمون انه الحق من ربهم واما الذين كفروا فيقولون ماذا أراد الله بهذا مثلاً يضل به كثيراً ويهدي به كثيراً وما يضل به الا الفاسقين الذين ينقضون عهد الله من بعد ميثاقه ويقطعون ما أمر الله به أن يوصل ويفسدون في الارض اولئك هم الخاسرون كيف تكفرون بالله وكنتم امواتاً فأحياكم ثم يميتكم ثم يحييكم ثم إليه ترجعون هو الذي خلق لكم مافي الارض جميعاً ثم استوى الى السماء فسواهن سبع سماوات وهو بكل شيٍ عليم ..

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> اوه وايد اغلاط عيل اليوم براجع على الي حفظته وباجر بحفظ يديد


الأخطاء الي عندج كانت املائيه بسيطه ونسيتي الاية 33
المهم نطقج للايات يكون صحيح ..الله يوفقج إن شاء الله

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ....
> 
> الم ذلك الكتاب لا ريب فيه هدى للمتقين الذي يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة ومما رزقناهم ينفقون والذين يؤمنون بما انزل اليك وما انزل من قبلك وبالآخرة هم يوقنون اولئك على هدى من ربهم واولئك هم المفلحون ان الذين كفروا سواء عليهم اانذرتهم ام لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى ابصارهم غشاوة ولهم عذاب عظيم ومن الناس من يقول آمنا بالله وباليوم الآخر وما هم بمؤمنين يخادعون الله والذين آمنوا وما يخدعون الا انفسهم وما يشعرون في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضا ولهم عذاب اليم بما كانوا يكذبون واذا قيل لهم لا تفسدوا في الارض قالوا انما نحن مصلحون الا انهم هم المفسدون ولكن لا يعلمون .................................................. .................واذا لقوا الذين آمنوا قالوا آمنا واذا خلوا الى شياطينهم قالوا انا معكم انما نحن مستهزؤون الله يستهزئ بهم ويمدهم في طغيانهم يعمهون اولئك الذين اشتروا الضلالة بالهدى فما ربحت تجارتهم وما كانوا مهتدين مثلهم كمثل الذي استوقد ناراً فلما اضاءت ما حوله ذهب الله بنورهم وتركهم في ظلماتٍ لا يبصرون صم بكم عمي فهم لا يرجعون او كصيب من السماء فيه ظلمات ورعد وبرق يجعلون اصابعهم في اذانهم من الصواعق حذر الموت والله محيط بالكافرين يكاد البرق يخطف ابصارهم كلما اضاء لهم مشوا فيه واذا اظلم عليهم قاموا ولو شاء الله لذهب بسمعهم وابصارهم ان الله على كل شي قدير يا ايها الناس اعبدوا ربكم الذي خلقكم والذين من قبلكم لعلكم تتقون الذي جعل لكم الارض فراشاً والسماء بناءً وانزل من السماء ماءً فأخرج به من الثمرات رزقاً لكم فلا تجعلوا لله انداداً وانتم تعلمون وان كنتم في ريبٍ مما نزلنا على عبدنا فأتوا بسورة من مثله وادعوا شهدائكم من دون الله ان كنتم صادقين فإن لم تفعلوا ولن تفعلوا فاتقوا النار التي وقودها الناس والحجارة أعدت للكافرين وبشر الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات ان لهم جناتٍ تجري من تحتها الأنهار كلما رزقوا منها من ثمرةٍ رزقاً قالوا هذا الذي رزقنا من قبل وأتوا به متشابها ولكم فيها أزواجٌ .........  وهم فيها خالدون ان الله لا يستحي ان يضرب مثلاً ما بعوضة فما فوقها فأما الذين آمنوا فيعلمون انه الحق من ربهم واما الذين كفروا فيقولون ماذا أراد الله بهذا مثلاً يضل به كثيراً ويهدي به كثيراً وما يضل به الا الفاسقين الذين ينقضون عهد الله من بعد ميثاقه ويقطعون ما أمر الله به أن يوصل ويفسدون في الارض اولئك هم الخاسرون كيف تكفرون بالله وكنتم امواتاً فأحياكم ثم يميتكم ثم يحييكم ثم إليه ترجعون هو الذي خلق لكم مافي الارض جميعاً ثم استوى الى السماء فسواهن سبع سماوات وهو بكل شيٍ عليم ..


بارك الله فيج أختي جنون الكون
ليش رجعتي تعيدين التسميع كملي الحفظ أحسن 
وسمعي صفحه احسن عشان ماتلخبطين والمراجعه خليها شفهي لان التسميع الكتابي لم يكون وايد 
يلخبط ..الله يسرلج حفظ السورة إن شاء الله

----------


## uae2040

جزاك الله خيرا
حلمي أحفظ القرآن

----------


## جنون الكون

> بارك الله فيج أختي جنون الكون
> ليش رجعتي تعيدين التسميع كملي الحفظ أحسن 
> وسمعي صفحه احسن عشان ماتلخبطين والمراجعه خليها شفهي لان التسميع الكتابي لم يكون وايد 
> يلخبط ..الله يسرلج حفظ السورة إن شاء الله



إن شاء الله .... 

قريت في الموضوع ان كل جمعه بيكون تسميع لكل اللي حفظناه في ايام الاسبوع ...؟؟؟؟؟؟





بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .... 

واذ قال ربك للملائكة اني جاعل في الارض خليفه قالوا اتجعل فيها من يفسد فيها ويسفك الدماء ونحن نسبح بحمدك ونقدس لك قال اني اعلم مالا تعلمون وعلم آدم الاسماء كلها ثم عرضهم على الملائكة فقال انبئوني بأسماء هؤلاء ان كنتم صادقين قالوا سبحانك لا علم لنا الا ما علمتنا انك انت العليم الحكيم قال يا آدم انبئهم بأسمائهم فلما انبأهم بأسمائهم قال الم اقل لكن اني اعلم غيب السماوات والارض واعلم ما تبدون وما كنتم تكتمون واذ قلنا للملائكة اسجدوا لآدم فسجدوا الا ابليس ابى واستكبر وكان من الكافرين وقلنا يا آدم اسكن انت وزوجك الجنه وكلا منها رغداً حيث شئتما ولا تقربا هذه الشجرة فتكونا من الظالمين فأزلهما الشيطن عنها فأخرجهما مما كانا فيه وقلنا اهبطوا بعضكم لبعض عدو ولكم في الارض مستقر ومتاع الى حين فتلقى آدم من ربه كلمات فتاب عليه انه هو التواب الرحيم ....

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> إن شاء الله .... 
> 
> قريت في الموضوع ان كل جمعه بيكون تسميع لكل اللي حفظناه في ايام الاسبوع ...؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> حبيبتي المراجعه تكون شفهي لكل الي حفظتيه طول الاسبوع 
> 
> 
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .... 
> ...


ماشاء الله ...الله يسرلج حفظ السورة إن شاء الله

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> جزاك الله خيرا
> حلمي أحفظ القرآن


شاركينا إن شاء الله يتحقق حلمج

----------


## جنون الكون

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ... 

قلنا اهبطوا منها جميعا فإما يأتينكم مني هدى فمن تبع هداي فلا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون والذين كفروا وكذبوا بآياتنا اولئك اصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون يا بني اسرائيل اذكروا نعمتي التي انعمت عليكم واوفوا بعهدي اوف بعهدكم واياي فارهبون وآمنوا بما انزلت مصدقاً لما معكم ولا تكونوا اول كافر به ولا تشتروا بآياتي ثمناً قليلاً واياي فاتقون ولا تلبسوا الحق بالباطل وتكتموا الحق وانتم تعلمون واقيموا الصلاة وآتوا الزكاة واركعوا مع الراكعين اتأمرون الناس بالبر وتنسون انكم تتلون الكتاب افلا تعقلون واستعينوا بالصبر والصلاة وانها لكبيرة الا على الخاشعين الذين يظنون انهم ملاقوا ربهم وانهم اليه راجعون يابني اسرائيل اذكروا نعمتي التي انعمت عليكم واني فضلتكم على العالمين واتقوا يوماً لا تجزي نفس عن نفس شيئاً ولا يقبل منها شفاعة ولا يؤخذ منها عدل ولا هم ينصرون ...

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ... 
> 
> قلنا اهبطوا منها جميعا فإما يأتينكم مني هدى فمن تبع هداي فلا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون والذين كفروا وكذبوا بآياتنا اولئك اصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون يا بني اسرائيل اذكروا نعمتي التي انعمت عليكم واوفوا بعهدي اوف بعهدكم واياي فارهبون وآمنوا بما انزلت مصدقاً لما معكم ولا تكونوا اول كافر به ولا تشتروا بآياتي ثمناً قليلاً واياي فاتقون ولا تلبسوا الحق بالباطل وتكتموا الحق وانتم تعلمون واقيموا الصلاة وآتوا الزكاة واركعوا مع الراكعين اتأمرون الناس بالبر وتنسون .......انكم تتلون الكتاب افلا تعقلون واستعينوا بالصبر والصلاة وانها لكبيرة الا على الخاشعين الذين يظنون انهم ملاقوا ربهم وانهم اليه راجعون يابني اسرائيل اذكروا نعمتي التي انعمت عليكم واني فضلتكم على العالمين واتقوا يوماً لا تجزي نفس عن نفس شيئاً ولا يقبل منها شفاعة ولا يؤخذ منها عدل ولا هم ينصرون ...


بارك الله فيج ...الله يسرلج حفظ السورة إن شاء الله

----------


## جنون الكون

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ... 

واذ انجيناكم من آل فرعون يسومونكم سوء العذاب يذبحون ابنائكم ويستحيون نساءكم وفي ذلكم بلاء من ربكم عظيم واذ فرقنا بكم البحر فأنجيناكم واغرقنا آل فرعون وانتم تنظرون واذ واعدنا موسى اربعين ليلة فاتخذتم العجل من بعده وانتم ظالمون ثم عفونا عنكم من بعد ذلك لعلكم تشكرون واذ آتينا موسى الكتاب والفرقان لعلكم تهتدون واذ قال موسى لقومه يا قوم انكم ظلمتم انفسكم باتخاذكم العجل فتوبوا الى بارئكم فاقتلوا انفسكم ذلكم خير لكم عند بارئكم فتاب عليكم انه هو التواب الرحيم واذ قلتم يا موسى لن نؤمن لك حتى نرى الله جهرة فأخذتكم الصاعقة وانتم تنظرون ثم يبعثكم من بعد موتكم لعلكم تشكرون وظللنا عليكم الغمام وانزلنا عليكم المن والسلوى كلوا من طيبات ما رزقناكم وما ظلمونا ولكن كانوا انفسهم يظلمون ....

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ... 
> 
> واذ انجيناكم من آل فرعون يسومونكم سوء العذاب يذبحون ابنائكم ويستحيون نساءكم وفي ذلكم بلاء من ربكم عظيم واذ فرقنا بكم البحر فأنجيناكم واغرقنا آل فرعون وانتم تنظرون واذ واعدنا موسى اربعين ليلة فاتخذتم العجل من بعده وانتم ظالمون ثم عفونا عنكم من بعد ذلك لعلكم تشكرون واذ آتينا موسى الكتاب والفرقان لعلكم تهتدون واذ قال موسى لقومه يا قوم انكم ظلمتم انفسكم باتخاذكم العجل فتوبوا الى بارئكم فاقتلوا انفسكم ذلكم خير لكم عند بارئكم فتاب عليكم انه هو التواب الرحيم واذ قلتم يا موسى لن نؤمن لك حتى نرى الله جهرة فأخذتكم الصاعقة وانتم تنظرون ثم يبعثكم من بعد موتكم لعلكم تشكرون وظللنا عليكم الغمام وانزلنا عليكم المن والسلوى كلوا من طيبات ما رزقناكم وما ظلمونا ولكن كانوا انفسهم يظلمون ....


بارك الله فيج ,,,الله يسرلج حفظ السورة إن شاء الله

----------


## جنون الكون

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ... 

واذ قلنا ادخلوا هذه القرية فكلوا منها حيث شئتم رغداً وادخلوا الباب سجداً وقولوا حطة نغفر لكم خطاياكم وسنزيد المحسنين فبدل الذين ظلموا قولاً غير الذي قيل لهم فأنزلنا على الذين ظلموا رجزاً من السماء بما كانوا يفسقون واذ استسقى موسى لقومه فقلنا اضرب بعصاك الحجر فانفجرت منه اثنتا عشرة عينا قد علم كل اناس مشربهم كلوا واشربوا من رزق الله ولا تعثوا في الارض مفسدين واذ قلتم يا موسى لن نصبر على طعام واحد فادعوا لنا ربك يخرج لنا مما تنبت الارض من بقلها وقثائها وفومها وعدسها وبصلها قال اتستبدلون الذي ادنى بالذي هو خير اهبطوا مصراً فإن لكم ما سألتم وضربت عليكم الذلة والمسكنة وباءو بغضب من الله ذلك بأنكم كنتم تكفرون بآيات الله وتقتلون النبيين بغير الحق ذلك بما عصوا وكانوا يعتدون ...

----------


## جنون الكون

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .... 

ان الذين آمنوا والذين هادوا والنصارى والصابئين من آمن بالله واليوم الآخر وعمل صالحا فلهم اجرهم عند ربهم ولا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون واذ اخذنا ميثاقكم ورفعنا فوقكم الطور خذوا ما آتيناكم بقوة واذكروا ما فيه لعلكم تتقون ثم توليتم من بعد ذلك فلولا فضل الله عليكم ورحمته لكنتم من الخاسرين ولقد علمتم الذين اعتدوا منكم في السبت فقلنا لهم كونوا قردة خاسئين فجعلناها نكالا لما بين يديها وما خلفها وموعظة للمتقين واذ قال موسى لقومه ان الله يأمركم ان تذبحوا بقرة قالوا اتتخذنا هزوا قال اعوذ بالله ان اكون من الجاهلين قالوا ادع لنا ربك يبين لنا ما هي قال انه يقول انها بقرة لا فارض ولا بكر عوان بين ذلك فافعلوا ما تأمرون قالوا ادع لنا ربك يبين لنا ما لونها قال انه يقول انها بقرة صفراء فاقع لونها تسر الناظرين .....

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ... 
> 
> واذ قلنا ادخلوا هذه القرية فكلوا منها حيث شئتم رغداً وادخلوا الباب سجداً وقولوا حطة نغفر لكم خطاياكم وسنزيد المحسنين فبدل الذين ظلموا قولاً غير الذي قيل لهم فأنزلنا على الذين ظلموا رجزاً من السماء بما كانوا يفسقون واذ استسقى موسى لقومه فقلنا اضرب بعصاك الحجر فانفجرت منه اثنتا عشرة عينا قد علم كل اناس مشربهم كلوا واشربوا من رزق الله ولا تعثوا في الارض مفسدين واذ قلتم يا موسى لن نصبر على طعام واحد فادعوا لنا ربك يخرج لنا مما تنبت الارض من بقلها وقثائها وفومها وعدسها وبصلها قال اتستبدلون الذي ادنى بالذي هو خير اهبطوا مصراً فإن لكم ما سألتم وضربت عليكم الذلة والمسكنة وباءو بغضب من الله ذلك بأنكم كنتم تكفرون بآيات الله وتقتلون النبيين بغير الحق ذلك بما عصوا وكانوا يعتدون ...


بارك الله فيج....الله يسرلج حفظ السورة إن شاء الله

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .... 
> 
> ان الذين آمنوا والذين هادوا والنصارى والصابئين من آمن بالله واليوم الآخر وعمل صالحا فلهم اجرهم عند ربهم ولا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون واذ اخذنا ميثاقكم ورفعنا فوقكم الطور خذوا ما آتيناكم بقوة واذكروا ما فيه لعلكم تتقون ثم توليتم من بعد ذلك فلولا فضل الله عليكم ورحمته لكنتم من الخاسرين ولقد علمتم الذين اعتدوا منكم في السبت فقلنا لهم كونوا قردة خاسئين فجعلناها نكالا لما بين يديها وما خلفها وموعظة للمتقين واذ قال موسى لقومه ان الله يأمركم ان تذبحوا بقرة قالوا اتتخذنا هزوا قال اعوذ بالله ان اكون من الجاهلين قالوا ادع لنا ربك يبين لنا ما هي قال انه يقول انها بقرة لا فارض ولا بكر عوان بين ذلك فافعلوا ما تأمرون قالوا ادع لنا ربك يبين لنا ما لونها قال انه يقول انها بقرة صفراء فاقع لونها تسر الناظرين .....


ماشاء الله ...الله يوفقج يااارب

----------


## جنون الكون

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ....

قالوا ادعوا لنا ربك يبين لنا ماهي ان البقر تشابه علينا وانا ان شاء الله لمهتدون قال انه يقول انها بقرة لا ذلول تثير الارض ولا تسقي الحرث مسلمة لا شية فيها قالوا الآن جئت بالحق فذبحوها وما كادوا يفعلون واذ قتلتم نفسا فادارئتم فيها والله مخرج ما كنتم تكتمون فقلنا اضربوه ببعضها كذلك يحيي الله الموتى ويريكم آياته لعلكم تعقلون ثم قست قلوبكم من بعد ذلك فهي كالحجارة او اشد قسوة وان من الحجارة لما يتفجر منه الانهار وان منها لما يشقق فيخرج منه الماء وان منها لما يهبط من خشية الله وما الله بغافل عما تعملون افتطمعون ان يؤمنوا لكم وقد كان فريق منهم يسمعون كلام الله ثم يحرفونه من بعد ما عقلوه وهم يعلمون واذا لقوا الذين آمنوا قالوا آمنا واذا خلا بعضهم الى بعض قالوا اتحدثونهم بما فتح الله عليكم ليحاجوكم به عند ربكم افلا تعقلون ...

----------


## yoo0oof

حلوووو ماشاءاالله ،،،
وبارك الله فيكن،،،
انا في خاطري احفظ وياكن بس كيف ومتى ؟؟
عموما انا حافظه سورة البقره ان شاءالله بس ابغي انضم وياكن 
مجزاكم الله خير

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ....
> 
> قالوا ادعوا لنا ربك يبين لنا ماهي ان البقر تشابه علينا وانا ان شاء الله لمهتدون قال انه يقول انها بقرة لا ذلول تثير الارض ولا تسقي الحرث مسلمة لا شية فيها قالوا الآن جئت بالحق فذبحوها وما كادوا يفعلون واذ قتلتم نفسا فادارئتم فيها والله مخرج ما كنتم تكتمون فقلنا اضربوه ببعضها كذلك يحيي الله الموتى ويريكم آياته لعلكم تعقلون ثم قست قلوبكم من بعد ذلك فهي كالحجارة او اشد قسوة وان من الحجارة لما يتفجر منه الانهار وان منها لما يشقق فيخرج منه الماء وان منها لما يهبط من خشية الله وما الله بغافل عما تعملون افتطمعون ان يؤمنوا لكم وقد كان فريق منهم يسمعون كلام الله ثم يحرفونه من بعد ما عقلوه وهم يعلمون واذا لقوا الذين آمنوا قالوا آمنا واذا خلا بعضهم الى بعض قالوا اتحدثونهم بما فتح الله عليكم ليحاجوكم به عند ربكم افلا تعقلون ...


ماشاء الله ...الله يسرلج الحفظ إن شاء الله

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> حلوووو ماشاءاالله ،،،
> وبارك الله فيكن،،،
> انا في خاطري احفظ وياكن بس كيف ومتى ؟؟
> عموما انا حافظه سورة البقره ان شاءالله بس ابغي انضم وياكن 
> مجزاكم الله خير


حياج اختي ويانا..... كل ماتراجعين صفحة سمعيها كتابة 
الله يوفقج إن شاء الله

----------


## yoo0oof

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
(( الم ذلك الكتاب لا ريب فيه هدى للمتقين الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاه ومما رزقناهم ينفقون 
والذين يؤمنون بما انزل اليك وما انزل من قبلك وبالآخرة هم يوقنون اولئك على هدى من ربهم واولئك هم المفلحون
ان الذين كفروا سواء عليهم اانذرتهم ام لم تنذرهم لايؤمنون ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى ابصارهم غشاوه ولهم عذاب عظيم ومن الناس من يقول آمنا بالله وباليوم الآخر وما هم بمؤمنين يخادعون الله والذين آمنوا وما يخدعون الا انفسهم وما يشعرون في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضا ولم عذاب اليم بما كانوا يكذبون واذا قيل لهم لا تفسدوا في الارض قالوا انما نحن مصلحون الا انهم هم المفسدون ولكن لا يشعرون واذا فيل لهم آمنوا كما آمن الناس قالوا انؤمن كما آمن السفهاء الا انهم هم السفهاء ولكن لا يعلمون واذا لقوا الذين آمنوا قالوا آمنا واذا خلوا الى شياطينهم قالوا انما نحن معكم انما نحن مستهزؤن الله يستهزء بهم ويمدهم في طغيانهم يعمهون اولئك اللذين اشتروا الضلاله بالهدى فما ربحت تجارتهم وما كانوا مهتدين مثلهم كمثل الذي استوقد نارا فلما اضاءت ماحوله ذهب الله بنورهم وتركهم في ظلماتهم لايبصرون صم بكم عمي فهم لايرجعون او كصيب من السماء فيه ظلمات ورعد وبرق يجعلون اصابعهم في آذانهم من الصواعق حذر الموت والله محيط بالكافرين يكاد البرق يخطف ابصارهم كلما آضاء لهم مشوا فيه واذا اظلم عليهم قاموا ولو شاء الله لذهب بسمعهم وابصارهم ان الله على كل شي قدير ياايها الناس اعبدوا ربكم اللذي خلقكم والذين من قبلكم لعلكم تتقون الذي جعل لكم الارض فراشا والسماء بناءا وانزل من السماء ماءا فأخرج به من الثمرات رزقا لكم فلا تجعلوا لله اندادا وانتم تعلمون وان كنتم في ريب مما نزلنا على عبدنا فأتوا بسورة من مثله وادعوا شهداءكم ان كنتم صادقين وان لم تفعلوا ولن تفعلوا فاتقوا النار التي وقودها الناس والحجاره اعدت للكافرين وبشر الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات ان لهم جنات تجري من تحتهم الانهار كلما رزقوا منها من ثمرة قالوا هذا الذي رزقنا من قبل وأتوا به متشابها ولهم فيها ازواج مطهره وهم فيها خالدون))

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> (( الم ذلك الكتاب لا ريب فيه هدى للمتقين الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاه ومما رزقناهم ينفقون 
> والذين يؤمنون بما انزل اليك وما انزل من قبلك وبالآخرة هم يوقنون اولئك على هدى من ربهم واولئك هم المفلحون
> ان الذين كفروا سواء عليهم اانذرتهم ام لم تنذرهم لايؤمنون ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى ابصارهم غشاوه ولهم عذاب عظيم ومن الناس من يقول آمنا بالله وباليوم الآخر وما هم بمؤمنين يخادعون الله والذين آمنوا وما يخدعون الا انفسهم وما يشعرون في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضا ولم عذاب اليم بما كانوا يكذبون واذا قيل لهم لا تفسدوا في الارض قالوا انما نحن مصلحون الا انهم هم المفسدون ولكن لا يشعرون واذا فيل لهم آمنوا كما آمن الناس قالوا انؤمن كما آمن السفهاء الا انهم هم السفهاء ولكن لا يعلمون واذا لقوا الذين آمنوا قالوا آمنا واذا خلوا الى شياطينهم قالوا انما نحن معكم انما نحن مستهزؤن الله يستهزء بهم ويمدهم في طغيانهم يعمهون اولئك اللذين اشتروا الضلاله بالهدى فما ربحت تجارتهم وما كانوا مهتدين مثلهم كمثل الذي استوقد نارا فلما اضاءت ماحوله ذهب الله بنورهم وتركهم في ظلماتهم لايبصرون صم بكم عمي فهم لايرجعون او كصيب من السماء فيه ظلمات ورعد وبرق يجعلون اصابعهم في آذانهم من الصواعق حذر الموت والله محيط بالكافرين يكاد البرق يخطف ابصارهم كلما آضاء لهم مشوا فيه واذا اظلم عليهم قاموا ولو شاء الله لذهب بسمعهم وابصارهم ان الله على كل شي قدير ياايها الناس اعبدوا ربكم اللذي خلقكم والذين من قبلكم لعلكم تتقون الذي جعل لكم الارض فراشا والسماء بناءا وانزل من السماء ماءا فأخرج به من الثمرات رزقا لكم فلا تجعلوا لله اندادا وانتم تعلمون وان كنتم في ريب مما نزلنا على عبدنا فأتوا بسورة من مثله وادعوا شهداءكم ان كنتم صادقين وان لم تفعلوا ولن تفعلوا فاتقوا النار التي وقودها الناس والحجاره اعدت للكافرين وبشر الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات ان لهم جنات تجري من تحتهم الانهار كلما رزقوا منها من ثمرة....... قالوا هذا الذي رزقنا من قبل وأتوا به متشابها ولهم فيها ازواج مطهره وهم فيها خالدون))


بارك الله فيج ...الله يوفقج إن شاء الله

----------


## yoo0oof

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

(ان الله لا يستحيي ان يضرب مثلا مابعوضه فما فوقها فأما اللذين آمنوا فيعلمون انه الحق من ربهم واما اللذين كفروا فيولون ماذا اراد الله به مثلا يضل به كثيرا ويهدي به كثيرا وما يضل به الا الفاسقين اللذين ينقضون عهد الله من بعد ميثاقه ويقطعون ما امر الله به ان يوصل ويفسدون في الارض اولئك هم الخاسرون كيف تكفرون بالله وكنتم امواتا فأحياكم ثم يميتكم ثم يحييكم ثم اليه ترجعون هو اللذي خلق لكم مافي الارض جميعا ثم استوى الى السماء فسواهن سبع سماوات وهو بكل شئ عليم واذ قال ربك للملائكة اني جاعل في الارض خليفه قالوا اتجعل فيها من يفسد فيها ويسفك الدماء ونحن نسبح بحمدك ونقدس لك قال اني اعلم مالا تعلمون وعلم آدم الاسماء كلها ثم عرضهم على الملائكة فقال انبئوني بأسماء هؤلاء ان كنتم صادقين قالوا سبحانك لا علم لنا الا ماعلمتنا انك انت العليم الحكيم قال ياآدم انبئهم بأسمائهم فلما انبأهم بأسمائهم قال الم اقل لكم اني اعلم غيب السماوات والارض واعلم ما تبدون وما كنتم تكتمون واذ قلنا للملائكة اسجدوا لآدم فسجدوا الا ابليس ابى واستكبر وكان من الكافرين وقلنا ياآدم اسكن انت وزوجك الجنه وكلا منها رغدا حيث شئتما ولا تقربا هذه الشجره فتكونا من الظالمين فأزلهما الشيطان عنها فأخرجهما مما كانا فيه وقلنا اهبطوا منها بعضكم لبعض عدو ولكم في الارض مستقر ومتاع الى حين فتلقى آدم من ربه كلمات فتاب عليه انه هو التواب الرحيم قلنا اهبطوا منها جميعا فإما يأتينكم مني هدى فمن تبع هداي فلا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون واللذين كفروا وكذبوا بئاياتنا اولئك اصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون يا بني اسرائيل اذكروا نعمتي التي انعمت عليكم واوفوا بعهدي اوف بعهدكم واياي فارهبون وآمنوا بما انزلت مصدقا لما معكم ولا تكونوا اول كافر به ولا تشتروا بئاياتي ثمنا قليلا واياي فاتقون ولا تلبسوا الحق بالباطل وتكتموا الحق وانتم تعلمون واقيموا الصلاة وآتوا الزكاة واركعوا مع الراكعين )

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> (ان الله لا يستحيي ان يضرب مثلا مابعوضه فما فوقها فأما اللذين آمنوا فيعلمون انه الحق من ربهم واما اللذين كفروا فيولون ماذا اراد الله به مثلا يضل به كثيرا ويهدي به كثيرا وما يضل به الا الفاسقين اللذين ينقضون عهد الله من بعد ميثاقه ويقطعون ما امر الله به ان يوصل ويفسدون في الارض اولئك هم الخاسرون كيف تكفرون بالله وكنتم امواتا فأحياكم ثم يميتكم ثم يحييكم ثم اليه ترجعون هو اللذي خلق لكم مافي الارض جميعا ثم استوى الى السماء فسواهن سبع سماوات وهو بكل شئ عليم واذ قال ربك للملائكة اني جاعل في الارض خليفه قالوا اتجعل فيها من يفسد فيها ويسفك الدماء ونحن نسبح بحمدك ونقدس لك قال اني اعلم مالا تعلمون وعلم آدم الاسماء كلها ثم عرضهم على الملائكة فقال انبئوني بأسماء هؤلاء ان كنتم صادقين قالوا سبحانك لا علم لنا الا ماعلمتنا انك انت العليم الحكيم قال ياآدم انبئهم بأسمائهم فلما انبأهم بأسمائهم قال الم اقل لكم اني اعلم غيب السماوات والارض واعلم ما تبدون وما كنتم تكتمون واذ قلنا للملائكة اسجدوا لآدم فسجدوا الا ابليس ابى واستكبر وكان من الكافرين وقلنا ياآدم اسكن انت وزوجك الجنه وكلا منها رغدا حيث شئتما ولا تقربا هذه الشجره فتكونا من الظالمين فأزلهما الشيطان عنها فأخرجهما مما كانا فيه وقلنا اهبطوا منها بعضكم لبعض عدو ولكم في الارض مستقر ومتاع الى حين فتلقى آدم من ربه كلمات فتاب عليه انه هو التواب الرحيم قلنا اهبطوا منها جميعا فإما يأتينكم مني هدى فمن تبع هداي فلا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون واللذين كفروا وكذبوا بئاياتنا اولئك اصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون يا بني اسرائيل اذكروا نعمتي التي انعمت عليكم واوفوا بعهدي اوف بعهدكم واياي فارهبون وآمنوا بما انزلت مصدقا لما معكم ولا تكونوا اول كافر به ولا تشتروا بئاياتي ثمنا قليلا واياي فاتقون ولا تلبسوا الحق بالباطل وتكتموا الحق وانتم تعلمون واقيموا الصلاة وآتوا الزكاة واركعوا مع الراكعين )


 بارك الله فيج ....الله يوفقج إن شاء الله

----------


## yoo0oof

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

(اتأمرون الناس بالبر وتنسون انفسكم وانتم تتلون الكتاب افلا تعقلون واستعينوا بالصبر والصلاة وانها لكبيرة الا على الخاشعين اللذين يظنون انهم ملاقوا ربهم وانهم اليه راجعون يابني اسرائيل اذكروا نعمة الله التي انعمت عليكم واني فضلتكم على العالمين واتقوا يوما لاتجزي نفس عن نفس شيئا ولا يقبل منها شفاعه وولا يؤخذ منها عدل ولاهم ينصرون واذ نجيناكم من آل فرعون يسومونكم سوء العذاب يذبحون ابناءكم ويستحيون نساءكم وفي ذلكم بلاء من ربكم عظيم واذ فرقنا بكم البحر فأنجيناكم واغرقنا آل فرعون وانتم تنظرون واذ واعدنا موسى اربعين ليلة ثم اتخذتم العجل من بعده وانتم تنظرون ثم عفونا عنكم من بعد ذلك لعلكم تشكرون واذ آتينا موسى الكتاب والفرقان لعلكم تهتدون واذ قال موسى لقومه ياقوم انكم ظلمتم انفسكم بإتخاذكم العجل فتوبوا الى بارئكم فاقتلوا انفسكم ذلكم خير لكم عند بارئكم فتاب عليكم انه هو التواب الرحيم واذ قلتم ياموسى لن نؤمن لك حتى نرى الله جهره فأخذتكم الصاعقه وانتم تنظرون ثم بعثناكم من بعد موتكم لعلكم تشكرون وظللنا عليكم الغمام وانزلنا عليكم المن والسلوى كلوا من طيبات مارزقناكم وما ظلمونا ولكن كانوا انفسهم يظلمون واذ قلنا ادخلوا القرية فكلوا منها حيث شئتم رغدا وادخلوا الباب سجدا وقولوا حطة نغفر لكم خطاياكم وسنزيد المحسنين فبدل اللذين ظلموا قولا غير الذي قيل لهم فأنزلنا على اللذين ظلموا رجزا بما كانوا يفسقون )

----------


## yoo0oof

بسم لله الرحمن الرحيم 
(واذ استسقى موسى لقومه فقلنا اضرب بعصاك الحجر فانفجرت منه اثنا عشرة عينا قد علم كل اناس مشربهم كلوا واشربوا من رزق الله ولا تعثوا في الارض مفسدين واذ قلتم ياموسى لن نصبر على طعام واحد فادع ربك يخرج لنا مما تنبت الارض من بقلها وقثائها وفومها وعدسها وبصلها قال اتستبدلون الذي هو ادنى بالذي هو خير اهبطوا مصرا فإن لكم ماسألتم وضربت عليهم الذله والمسكنه وباءوا بغضب من الله بأنهم كانوا يكفرون بئايات الله ويقتلون النبيين بغير الحق ذلك بما عصوا وكانوا يعتدون)

----------


## yoo0oof

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
( ان اللذين آمنوا واللذين هادوا والنصارى والصائبين من آمن منهم بالله واليوم الآخر فلهم اجرهم عند ربهم ولا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون واذ اخذنا ميثاقكم ورفعنا فوقكم الطور خذوا ما ءاتيناكم بقوة واذكروا مافيه لعلكم تتقون ثم توليتم من بعد ذلك فلولا فضل الله عليكم ورحمته لكنتم من الخاسرين ولقد علمتم الذين اعتدوا منكم في السبت فقلنا لهم كونوا قردة خاسرينفجعلناها نكالا لما بين يديها وما خلفها وموعظة للمتقين واذ قال موسى لقومه ان الله يأمركم ان تذبحوا بقره قالوا اتتخذنا هزوا قال اعوذ بالله اناكون من الجاهلين قالوا ادع لنا ربك يبين لنا ماهي قال انه يقول انها بقرة صفراء فاقع تسر الناظرين )

----------


## جنون الكون

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ... 

اولا يعلمون ان الله يعلم ما يسرون وما يعلنون ومنهم امييون لا يعلمون الكتاب الا اماني وان هم الا يظنون فويل للذين يكتبون الكتاب بأيديهم ثم يقولون هذا من عند الله ليشتروا به ثمنا قليلا فويل لهم مما كتبت ايديهم وويل لهم مما يكسبون وقالوا لن تمسنا النار الا اياماً معدودة ثم اتخذتم عند الله عهدا فلن يخلف الله عهده ام تقولون على الله ما لا تعلمون بلى من كسب سيئة واحاطت به خطيئته فأولئك اصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون والذيم آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات أولئك اصحاب الجنة هم فيها خالدون واذ اخذنا ميثاق بني اسرائيل لا تعبدون الا الله وبالوالدين احسانا وذي القربى واليتامى والمساكين وقولوا للناس حسنا واقيموا الصلاة واتوا الزكاة ثم توليتم الا قليلا منكم وانتم معرضون ....

----------


## جنون الكون

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .... 

واذ اخذنا ميثاقكم لا تسفكون دماءكم ولا تخرجون انفسكم من دياركم ثم اقررتم وانتم تشهدون ثم انتم هؤلاء تقتلون انفسكم وتخرجون فريقا منكم من ديارهم تظاهرون عليهم بالاثم والعدوان وان يأتوكم اسارى تفادوهم وهو محرم عليكم اخراجهم افتؤمنون ببعض الكتاب وتكفرون ببعض فما جزاء من يفعل ذلك منكم الا خزي في الحياة الدنيا ويوم القيامة يردون الى اشد العذاب وما الله بغافل عما تعملون اولئك الذين اشتروا الحياة الدنيا بالآخرة فلا يخفف عنهم العذاب ولا هم ينصرون ولقد آتينا موسى الكتاب وقفينا من بعده بالرسل واتينا عيسى ابن مريم البينات وايدناه بروح القدس افكلما جاءكم رسول بما لا تهوى انفسكم استكبرتم ففريقا كذبتم وفريقا تقتلون وقالوا قلوبنا غلف بل لعنهم الله بكفرهم فقليلا ما يؤمنون ....

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> (اتأمرون الناس بالبر وتنسون انفسكم وانتم تتلون الكتاب افلا تعقلون واستعينوا بالصبر والصلاة وانها لكبيرة الا على الخاشعين اللذين يظنون انهم ملاقوا ربهم وانهم اليه راجعون يابني اسرائيل اذكروا نعمة الله التي انعمت عليكم واني فضلتكم على العالمين واتقوا يوما لاتجزي نفس عن نفس شيئا ولا يقبل منها شفاعه وولا يؤخذ منها عدل ولاهم ينصرون واذ نجيناكم من آل فرعون يسومونكم سوء العذاب يذبحون ابناءكم ويستحيون نساءكم وفي ذلكم بلاء من ربكم عظيم واذ فرقنا بكم البحر فأنجيناكم واغرقنا آل فرعون وانتم تنظرون واذ واعدنا موسى اربعين ليلة ثم اتخذتم العجل من بعده وانتم تنظرون ثم عفونا عنكم من بعد ذلك لعلكم تشكرون واذ آتينا موسى الكتاب والفرقان لعلكم تهتدون واذ قال موسى لقومه ياقوم انكم ظلمتم انفسكم بإتخاذكم العجل فتوبوا الى بارئكم فاقتلوا انفسكم ذلكم خير لكم عند بارئكم فتاب عليكم انه هو التواب الرحيم واذ قلتم ياموسى لن نؤمن لك حتى نرى الله جهره فأخذتكم الصاعقه وانتم تنظرون ثم بعثناكم من بعد موتكم لعلكم تشكرون وظللنا عليكم الغمام وانزلنا عليكم المن والسلوى كلوا من طيبات مارزقناكم وما ظلمونا ولكن كانوا انفسهم يظلمون واذ قلنا ادخلوا القرية فكلوا منها حيث شئتم رغدا وادخلوا الباب سجدا وقولوا حطة نغفر لكم خطاياكم وسنزيد المحسنين فبدل اللذين ظلموا قولا غير الذي قيل لهم فأنزلنا على اللذين ظلموا رجزا ...............بما كانوا يفسقون )





> بسم لله الرحمن الرحيم 
> (واذ استسقى موسى لقومه فقلنا اضرب بعصاك الحجر فانفجرت منه اثنا عشرة عينا قد علم كل اناس مشربهم كلوا واشربوا من رزق الله ولا تعثوا في الارض مفسدين واذ قلتم ياموسى لن نصبر على طعام واحد فادع .....ربك يخرج لنا مما تنبت الارض من بقلها وقثائها وفومها وعدسها وبصلها قال اتستبدلون الذي هو ادنى بالذي هو خير اهبطوا مصرا فإن لكم ماسألتم وضربت عليهم الذله والمسكنه وباءوا بغضب من الله .......بأنهم كانوا يكفرون بئايات الله ويقتلون النبيين بغير الحق ذلك بما عصوا وكانوا يعتدون)





> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> ( ان اللذين آمنوا واللذين هادوا والنصارى والصائبين من آمن منهم بالله واليوم الآخر ..........فلهم اجرهم عند ربهم ولا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون واذ اخذنا ميثاقكم ورفعنا فوقكم الطور خذوا ما ءاتيناكم بقوة واذكروا مافيه لعلكم تتقون ثم توليتم من بعد ذلك فلولا فضل الله عليكم ورحمته لكنتم من الخاسرين ولقد علمتم الذين اعتدوا منكم في السبت فقلنا لهم كونوا قردة خاسرينفجعلناها نكالا لما بين يديها وما خلفها وموعظة للمتقين واذ قال موسى لقومه ان الله يأمركم ان تذبحوا بقره قالوا اتتخذنا هزوا قال اعوذ بالله اناكون من الجاهلين قالوا ادع لنا ربك يبين لنا ماهي قال انه يقول انها بقرة صفراء فاقع تسر الناظرين )


بارك الله فيج ....الله يوفقج إن شاء الله

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ... 
> 
> اولا يعلمون ان الله يعلم ما يسرون وما يعلنون ومنهم امييون لا يعلمون الكتاب الا اماني وان هم الا يظنون فويل للذين يكتبون الكتاب بأيديهم ثم يقولون هذا من عند الله ليشتروا به ثمنا قليلا فويل لهم مما كتبت ايديهم وويل لهم مما يكسبون وقالوا لن تمسنا النار الا اياماً معدودة ثم اتخذتم عند الله عهدا فلن يخلف الله عهده ام تقولون على الله ما لا تعلمون بلى من كسب سيئة واحاطت به خطيئته فأولئك اصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون والذيم آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات أولئك اصحاب الجنة هم فيها خالدون واذ اخذنا ميثاق بني اسرائيل لا تعبدون الا الله وبالوالدين احسانا وذي القربى واليتامى والمساكين وقولوا للناس حسنا واقيموا الصلاة واتوا الزكاة ثم توليتم الا قليلا منكم وانتم معرضون ....





> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .... 
> 
> واذ اخذنا ميثاقكم لا تسفكون دماءكم ولا تخرجون انفسكم من دياركم ثم اقررتم وانتم تشهدون ثم انتم هؤلاء تقتلون انفسكم وتخرجون فريقا منكم من ديارهم تظاهرون عليهم بالاثم والعدوان وان يأتوكم اسارى تفادوهم وهو محرم عليكم اخراجهم افتؤمنون ببعض الكتاب وتكفرون ببعض فما جزاء من يفعل ذلك منكم الا خزي في الحياة الدنيا ويوم القيامة يردون الى اشد العذاب وما الله بغافل عما تعملون اولئك الذين اشتروا الحياة الدنيا بالآخرة فلا يخفف عنهم العذاب ولا هم ينصرون ولقد آتينا موسى الكتاب وقفينا من بعده بالرسل واتينا عيسى ابن مريم البينات وايدناه بروح القدس افكلما جاءكم رسول بما لا تهوى انفسكم استكبرتم ففريقا كذبتم وفريقا تقتلون وقالوا قلوبنا غلف بل لعنهم الله بكفرهم فقليلا ما يؤمنون ....


ماشاء الله ...الله يوفقج إن شاء الله

----------


## ام العناد

اللهم ثبت القران في قلوبنا

----------

